# Lace Party - May 25, 2018, Rolling Along with Lace and Chitchat



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host; however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.

Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!). 

The above I have copied straight from Julie’s opening last month. We are past 90 pages now, and it seems a suitable moment to reassign the conversations to a new thread. Here in the U.S. our first major 3-day weekend of the summer is about to commence; so many of us are in holiday mode anticipating outdoor events, bbqs, etc. As for me, I’m looking forward to some bread baking today – I think some sourdough multigrain bread made with sprouted oats and buckwheat groats. We are in the midst of a several day rain storm; so I’ve got a good excuse to stay in and do some knitting, some baking and maybe a spot of cooking. Actually, sounds restful and fun. 

At present, I’m in the middle of a complex lace project, but unfortunately one that doesn’t really lend itself to progress photographs. So let me just welcome everyone to this new thread, thank Julie for moderating the one just finishing up and ask all of you to just jump in.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I also have a long-term lace project on my needles. Following the thread!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> I also have a long-term lace project on my needles. Following the thread!


Glad you could drop in. Possible to share your a photo of your in-process project or tantalize us with a description? Love to hear!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


I can fully appreciate your situation. I can't work without markers. I never have used lifelines, but markers are my "friends". In fact, I have a whole bag full of various markers so that I can use more than one style to demarc different points in the project. On my current project, I'm using one to separate each of the 6 wedges of the circular piece and then another in each section at a key design feature; so that I can make sure my stitch counts are accurate and spot-on before I work the whole section. Always helps me to break up things into smaller manageable parts when possible. I also understand about SILENCE -- or should be say a state without people, pets, phones, or any other type of distraction.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


Hello. When you decide on a project, let us know what it is. Someone here may have knitted it and can offer tips. There are many talented lace knitters here, and some of us learned lace knitting here. Markers are my friends. And counting. I count while working the pattern and on the return rows. Slow and steady is my method for lace knitting.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I can fully appreciate your situation. I can't work without markers. I never have used lifelines, but markers are my "friends". In fact, I have a whole bag full of various markers so that I can use more than one style to demarc different points in the project. On my current project, I'm using one to separate each of the 6 wedges of the circular piece and then another in each section at a key design feature; so that I can make sure my stitch counts are accurate and spot-on before I work the whole section. Always helps me to break up things into smaller manageable parts when possible. I also understand about SILENCE -- or should be say a state without people, pets, phones, or any other type of distraction.


I use many, many stitch markers and have used lifelines successfully. I have also been know to "talk to myself", repeating the pattern to myself as I knit the sequence of the pattern :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much DeEtta for starting us out again- I am glad that folk have decided we will continue even if only chatting!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


I don't know what handcraft store you have... JoAnn's, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby have the coil-less safety pins in two different sizes. There is also a similar style item offered on Amazon... more of a shaped loop.

Found out what the alternate style is --> bulb safety pins

Use this for a search term and you'll get most of the Amazon website results near the top of your browser search window.

Placement of either style is MUCH easier than worrying about jump rings. These jump rings are only good for casting on or marking the first/last border stitches.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


It's beautiful! I've used the lifelines through the Chiaogoo needles as well as using the very fine cord from those needles as a lifeline. It helps me to correctly pick up the stitches...


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Vickie P said:


> It's beautiful! I've used the lifelines through the Chiaogoo needles as well as using the very fine cord from those needles as a lifeline. It helps me to correctly pick up the stitches...


Mmmmm, you knit a row, put the needles on another cable and continue...using the previous cable as a lifeline? Do tell.... I initially bought multiple cables because I knew I'd have more than one WIP going.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


This is why I am suggesting the coil-less safety pins. You can always move to another location (if needed) or leave it in place for repeated sections across the span of work. This helped with a panel baby blanket I worked on.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

LorettaHR said:


> Mmmmm, you knit a row, put the needles on another cable and continue...using the previous cable as a lifeline? Do tell.... I initially bought multiple cables because I knew I'd have more than one WIP going.


First, I am not an expert. I had problems putting the stitches from the lifeline onto a circular after thinking back. I have the Chiaogoo Mini Lace set so I ran the cable with a very fine needle through the stitches on the lifeline, then transferred the stitches from the fine needle/cable onto the working needles to continue. I have also just used the fine cable as the lifeline but it can sometimes make it difficult to knit the next lace row. The needles I was using were too large to screw onto the mini cable. Hope this makes sense :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


It does look lovely!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


Well, it is a fine looking project even if it has given you some fits. I've just never gotten into the habit of even thinking of lifelines, but with years of experience, I can frog and pick up stitches really well. The shawl looks lovely so I hope it goes a bit more easily for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> Mmmmm, you knit a row, put the needles on another cable and continue...using the previous cable as a lifeline? Do tell.... I initially bought multiple cables because I knew I'd have more than one WIP going.


I had not heard of doing lifelines like this. Rather I had always heard about running a thread through the live stitches and then several of the needle companies began making cords which allow you to attach a thread to the cord so it just automatically feeds through the stitches while you are doing a regular knit. But as I said earlier, this is a technique that I'm not comfortable with. Maybe someone else can better explain it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I had not heard of doing lifelines like this. Rather I had always heard about running a thread through the live stitches and then several of the needle companies began making cords which allow you to attach a thread to the cord so it just automatically feeds through the stitches while you are doing a regular knit. But as I said earlier, this is a technique that I'm not comfortable with. Maybe someone else can better explain it.


I've used the Chiaogoo circular interchangeable. There is a hole in the needle for the lifeline. Thread the lifeline thread through the hole, knit the row and pull the end of the lifeline out of the hole and pull enough through to leave tails of the lifeline on each end.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've used the Chiaogoo circular interchangeable. There is a hole in the needle for the lifeline. Thread the lifeline thread through the hole, knit the row and pull the end of the lifeline out of the hole and pull enough through to leave tails of the lifeline on each end.


Thanks for the explanation. I've just never used lifelines and as a consequence, don't think of using them. Maybe that's why I carefully "read" my stitches on the preceding row as I work. I can almost always tell if there is a problem, but if I miss something then it usually is a rip-it out challenge of multiple rows.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks to Julie for the previous and to De Etta for the re start.
Loretta ,your wedding shawl is going to be very pretty .
I tip,so happy you have joined us and hope any help you need will be found here .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

just checking in. 
myself, if not using interchangeable needles w that little hole for tightening the threading, I use #10 crochet thread in a very contrasting color and a dull needle, and thread it through live stitches. at the end of the row, I thread needle with a different color #10. have found that i'm safest with a minimum of two life lines; if I have to rip down (out) to the first I still have one active and preserved. tend to use lifelines only of really complex multiple yarn over hole patterns. I also have found that at times vertical lifelines help with major element alignments.

edit: make sure your lifeline is longer then your needles.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've used the Chiaogoo circular interchangeable. There is a hole in the needle for the lifeline. Thread the lifeline thread through the hole, knit the row and pull the end of the lifeline out of the hole and pull enough through to leave tails of the lifeline on each end.


My KnitPicks interchangeables have this same feature which makes inserting the lifeline super easy. Two notes on this method of inserting a lifeline. 
1 - Use removable stitch markers. The lifeline will be threaded through your stitch markers so you will not be able to use them on subsequent rows. (voice of experience here, lol). I just swap them out as I come to them while knitting the lifeline row.
2 - If you want to keep the stitch markers in place in the event you need your lifeline, ignore note #1. However, you will need to add a new set of stitch markers as the lifeline ones get dropped.

I use embroidery floss for my lifelines. :sm01:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> edit: make sure your lifeline is longer then your needles.


Ask me how I know about this tip, lol!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> This is why I am suggesting the coil-less safety pins. You can always move to another location (if needed) or leave it in place for repeated sections across the span of work. This helped with a panel baby blanket I worked on.


Another source, which I'm not sure is still in Canada, is WalMart, where I picked up a container of those bulb pins (about 25 of each gold, black bronze & silver).


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> just checking in. .... have found that i'm safest with a minimum of two life lines; if I have to rip down (out) to the first I still have one active and preserved. tend to use lifelines only of really complex multiple yarn over hole patterns. I also have found that at times vertical lifelines help with major element alignments.
> 
> edit: make sure your lifeline is longer then your needles.


I used them with complex patterns but, since this one is a slight step up from feather & fan in complexity, I didn't think I needed them. Ha! "Newb" mistake by someone who should know better! I was working one pattern that I frogged the same 3 rows about 4 times...until I put a lifeline in for EVERY ROW. FINALLY got through that area! As for extra-long lines, I wrap a stitch marker onto the ends of the lifelines. This keeps it from slipping out either direction. I haven't used a line vertically, yet, but do mark the pattern for where things should align.

Question for those who are more experienced: when you pick up stitches around the edge for, well, the edging... do you pick up both stitches, only the back or only the front? I've been picking up both, as I want to know the edging is "solidly" attached. However, this leaves an obvious line.

Another question: do you block the center before adding the border and edging, or just block after everything is done?
TIA!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> I also have a long-term lace project on my needles. Following the thread!


Pictures? Please??????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


Sometimes silence really is golden, especially on lacy projects.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> I used them with complex patterns but, since this one is a slight step up from feather & fan in complexity, I didn't think I needed them. Ha! "Newb" mistake by someone who should know better! I was working one pattern that I frogged the same 3 rows about 4 times...until I put a lifeline in for EVERY ROW. FINALLY got through that area! As for extra-long lines, I wrap a stitch marker onto the ends of the lifelines. This keeps it from slipping out either direction. I haven't used a line vertically, yet, but do mark the pattern for where things should align.
> 
> Question for those who are more experienced: when you pick up stitches around the edge for, well, the edging... do you pick up both stitches, only the back or only the front? I've been picking up both, as I want to know the edging is "solidly" attached. However, this leaves an obvious line.
> 
> ...


I pick up stitches on an edge to get the effect I desire. As with your example, I like to have a securely attached edge so I would probably back and front. But sometimes, particularly if I'm easying around a curve, I might only use one part of the stitch. In short, I use whatever judgment I have.

When I block, I blocked the whole thing at one time. Now having said that, depending on the piece, I will sometimes, block the center, usually with wires on the outside of the square/circle/etc., then pin out the edges. Once I get the whole thing pinned down then I remove the interior pins and wires. I particularly do this when the pieces are large or there are sections which don't have the same grain. I almost always (99.9% of the time) wet block and almost always with extreme tension; so it is important to remove the interior wires/pins once the perimeter has been thoroughly pinned out so that the fibers will adjust to the various directional pulls.

Hope that helps.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I use many, many stitch markers and have used lifelines successfully. I have also been know to "talk to myself", repeating the pattern to myself as I knit the sequence of the pattern :sm16:


Oh my yes! Stitch markers and saying the pattern out loud as I am doing it. And then repeating it on the back row. Helps keep things correct, (most of the time :sm12: )


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


That is looking very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> I used them with complex patterns but, since this one is a slight step up from feather & fan in complexity, I didn't think I needed them. Ha! "Newb" mistake by someone who should know better! I was working one pattern that I frogged the same 3 rows about 4 times...until I put a lifeline in for EVERY ROW. FINALLY got through that area! As for extra-long lines, I wrap a stitch marker onto the ends of the lifelines. This keeps it from slipping out either direction. I haven't used a line vertically, yet, but do mark the pattern for where things should align.
> 
> Question for those who are more experienced: when you pick up stitches around the edge for, well, the edging... do you pick up both stitches, only the back or only the front? I've been picking up both, as I want to know the edging is "solidly" attached. However, this leaves an obvious line.
> 
> ...


I pick up both parts. Looks neater to me and I think it makes it sturdier. Shall see what other think.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, thank you for starting up the new LP! And many thanks also to Julie for the previous one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host; however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting us up again DeEtta. That bread sure sounds yummy. Hope you are enjoying your inside day. 
I am still working on my Kelsingra shawl. I'm on the last clue and hope to finish by Sunday.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> I also have a long-term lace project on my needles. Following the thread!


Welcome Loretta. Your lace is beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


I must also use lots of markers and do lots of counting to help me keep on track!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much DeEtta for starting us out again- I am glad that folk have decided we will continue even if only chatting!


Me too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, thank you for starting up the new LP! And many thanks also to Julie for the previous one.


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> As for extra-long lines, I wrap a stitch marker onto the ends of the lifelines. This keeps it from slipping out either direction.


Brilliant! Much better than my basic loopy knot.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

LorettaHR said:


> I used them with complex patterns but, since this one is a slight step up from feather & fan in complexity, I didn't think I needed them. Ha! "Newb" mistake by someone who should know better! I was working one pattern that I frogged the same 3 rows about 4 times...until I put a lifeline in for EVERY ROW. FINALLY got through that area! As for extra-long lines, I wrap a stitch marker onto the ends of the lifelines. This keeps it from slipping out either direction. I haven't used a line vertically, yet, but do mark the pattern for where things should align.
> 
> Question for those who are more experienced: when you pick up stitches around the edge for, well, the edging... do you pick up both stitches, only the back or only the front? I've been picking up both, as I want to know the edging is "solidly" attached. However, this leaves an obvious line.
> 
> ...


picking up edges: depends on how I edged, slip 1edge or all stitches worked every row.

rule of thumb in most knitting books is once you block, you DON'T add on new un-stretched work, the tension of your stitches will be tooo different.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

nancylea57 said:


> picking up edges: depends on how I edged, slip 1edge or all stitches worked every row.
> 
> rule of thumb in most knitting books is once you block, you DON'T add on new un-stretched work, the tension of your stitches will be tooo different.


Excellent! Thank you for that insight!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Another source, which I'm not sure is still in Canada, is WalMart, where I picked up a container of those bulb pins (about 25 of each gold, black bronze & silver).


Yes, we still have Walmart in Canada. It's Target that is gone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Yes, we still have Walmart in Canada. It's Target that is gone.


We seem to be loosing a lot of K-Marts here in Washington. Not that they had a lot of yarn, but sometimes it was nice to look at the choices.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, just checking in. We are on the road for about two weeks, right now at my brother and sister in law’s for a Memorial Day family reunion and are then heading to Ohio to surprise our granddaughter for her 8th birthday. I have 3 knitting projects with me because it’s a lot of driving. 

Thanks for getting us started DeEtta and for keeping us going in the last session, Julie!


----------



## CynthiaSimons (Jun 12, 2016)

It will be beautiful


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> We seem to be loosing a lot of K-Marts here in Washington. Not that they had a lot of yarn, but sometimes it was nice to look at the choices.


K-Mart and Sears are also gone...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone!!! What an extraordinary day was yesterday -- or at least as it relates to weather. The day started most overcast with some nastish looking clouds around. The night before we had experienced intermittent hard rain so everything was damp at sunup. Then about 10:00 ish it started getting black and blacker. By 11:30 or so, I could begin to hear the thunder and shortly thereafter the sky started reflecting lightning. As I looked out there was a huge and nearly stationary black cloud sitting about a mile south of me. So it was black, thunder rolling and lightning flashing, and then the hail began. Not just a little bit but more than 45 minutes of large hail pounding down on the house and the ground until the ground looked like it was covered in snow and in places where the hail ran off roofs or slanted surfaces there were 6-8 inch piles of it. And then while it was still black and hailing (sounded to me like I was in a tin can bouncing along), the rain came -- also heavy. So when I looked out, you could see swirls of hail winding across the landscape looking like the pictures we have all been seeing of the molten lava in Hawaii except it was white. This whole weather show was punctuated by power outages, lights flickering, lots of noise and darkness. By about 2:00 ish the hail had almost all disappeared and there was lots of water everywhere and by later in the day, the sky had at least brightened and that black slow moving cloud had moved north of me and I could see lightning flashing around it. What a show!!!! 

But must admit, that with all of this going on, I didn't venture outside. Did get a little bit of knitting done. So it wasn't a lost day for sure.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


I've had to work on lace projects that way too, alone and in silence. My time is split up every week day between my home and my son's home where I stay with my 6 year old grandson after school until Daddy comes home. I've tried working on the lace items with Gage's "assistance"/constant interruptions, and ended up frogging most of what I did during that session. Only trouble with that, is once I've gotten in to a project, it's hard for me to stop and put it down until the next day. I have been wondering how some of the ladies here can work on several projects at the same time, like the knit a longs. I'm afraid I'd be mixing up the patterns, putting the wrong section in a particular project.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> ?... I have been wondering how some of the ladies here can work on several projects at the same time, like the knit a longs. I'm afraid I'd be mixing up the patterns, putting the wrong section in a particular project.


I generally make a copy of the pattern, enlarging the charts as needed, and keeping the copy with the project. I also "color code" more difficult patterns. For example, I have a shawl in the works with three different patterns knit across each row - A BB CCC BB A . The A pattern is marked in blue and my stitch markers on either side of that section on the needles are blue; B pattern is marked with yellow magic marker and corresponds with yellow stitch markers; C pattern is pink, etc. Another way I color code what I'm working on is that, if it's only one pattern per row, I put a yellow stitch marker at the pattern/"right"/beginning side; pink marker at the end of the row. Yellow is "pay attention to the pattern"; pink is "PURL".


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> I generally make a copy of the pattern, enlarging the charts as needed, and keeping the copy with the project. I also "color code" more difficult patterns. For example, I have a shawl in the works with three different patterns knit across each row - A BB CCC BB A . The A pattern is marked in blue and my stitch markers on either side of that section on the needles are blue; B pattern is marked with yellow magic marker and corresponds with yellow stitch markers; C pattern is pink, etc. Another way I color code what I'm working on is that, if it's only one pattern per row, I put a yellow stitch marker at the pattern/"right"/beginning side; pink marker at the end of the row. Yellow is "pay attention to the pattern"; pink is "PURL".


I've used a max of 2 different colors of markers before, but not like this! I'll have to remember to color code the chart/pattern, also. What a great tip. Thanks!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Joyce - My problem with working on multiple year-of KAL's is the edge. Each one has a different edge stitch design and I usually have a moment of 'which one gets what', lol. 

DeEtta (Belle1) - glad you are safe, hopefully no flooding will ensue. Your description of the storm made me think of Dorothy and her trip to Oz. So if you see anyone wearing ruby slippers, turn around and walk away, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in. We are on the road for about two weeks, right now at my brother and sister in law's for a Memorial Day family reunion and are then heading to Ohio to surprise our granddaughter for her 8th birthday. I have 3 knitting projects with me because it's a lot of driving.
> 
> Thanks for getting us started DeEtta and for keeping us going in the last session, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! What an extraordinary day was yesterday -- or at least as it relates to weather. The day started most overcast with some nastish looking clouds around. The night before we had experienced intermittent hard rain so everything was damp at sunup. Then about 10:00 ish it started getting black and blacker. By 11:30 or so, I could begin to hear the thunder and shortly thereafter the sky started reflecting lightning. As I looked out there was a huge and nearly stationary black cloud sitting about a mile south of me. So it was black, thunder rolling and lightning flashing, and then the hail began. Not just a little bit but more than 45 minutes of large hail pounding down on the house and the ground until the ground looked like it was covered in snow and in places where the hail ran off roofs or slanted surfaces there were 6-8 inch piles of it. And then while it was still black and hailing (sounded to me like I was in a tin can bouncing along), the rain came -- also heavy. So when I looked out, you could see swirls of hail winding across the landscape looking like the pictures we have all been seeing of the molten lava in Hawaii except it was white. This whole weather show was punctuated by power outages, lights flickering, lots of noise and darkness. By about 2:00 ish the hail had almost all disappeared and there was lots of water everywhere and by later in the day, the sky had at least brightened and that black slow moving cloud had moved north of me and I could see lightning flashing around it. What a show!!!!
> 
> But must admit, that with all of this going on, I didn't venture outside. Did get a little bit of knitting done. So it wasn't a lost day for sure.


Goodness gracious! Glad you did get some knitting accomplished- what a day for spring!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - My problem with working on multiple year-of KAL's is the edge. Each one has a different edge stitch design and I usually have a moment of 'which one gets what', lol.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle1) - glad you are safe, hopefully no flooding will ensue. Your description of the storm made me think of Dorothy and her trip to Oz. So if you see anyone wearing ruby slippers, turn around and walk away, lol.


I'm afraid I would get a little mixed up on more than the edge! Sounds like you do very well with them all.

Right after we moved to N.C., Hurricane Hugo passed through. I was ready for that trip to OZ! I am a native of Los Angeles, CA, lived in Reno, NV for 13 years before moving here. We regularly had wind storms in Reno that could reach 80 mph out in the valleys where we lived, but I've never experienced anything like a hurricane or tornado. It was a big disappointment. The eye of the storm went right over us, but we live far enough inland that the highest winds and rains had spent themselves before they got here. There were still many trees and power lines down. Took me awhile to remember that trees here get enough rain that they don't have to sink their roots very deep, shallow roots make it easy for winds to knock them over. Sheesh.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in. We are on the road for about two weeks, right now at my brother and sister in law's for a Memorial Day family reunion and are then heading to Ohio to surprise our granddaughter for her 8th birthday. I have 3 knitting projects with me because it's a lot of driving.
> 
> Thanks for getting us started DeEtta and for keeping us going in the last session, Julie!


Safe travels, Barbara.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! What an extraordinary day was yesterday -- or at least as it relates to weather. The day started most overcast with some nastish looking clouds around. The night before we had experienced intermittent hard rain so everything was damp at sunup. Then about 10:00 ish it started getting black and blacker. By 11:30 or so, I could begin to hear the thunder and shortly thereafter the sky started reflecting lightning. As I looked out there was a huge and nearly stationary black cloud sitting about a mile south of me. So it was black, thunder rolling and lightning flashing, and then the hail began. Not just a little bit but more than 45 minutes of large hail pounding down on the house and the ground until the ground looked like it was covered in snow and in places where the hail ran off roofs or slanted surfaces there were 6-8 inch piles of it. And then while it was still black and hailing (sounded to me like I was in a tin can bouncing along), the rain came -- also heavy. So when I looked out, you could see swirls of hail winding across the landscape looking like the pictures we have all been seeing of the molten lava in Hawaii except it was white. This whole weather show was punctuated by power outages, lights flickering, lots of noise and darkness. By about 2:00 ish the hail had almost all disappeared and there was lots of water everywhere and by later in the day, the sky had at least brightened and that black slow moving cloud had moved north of me and I could see lightning flashing around it. What a show!!!!
> 
> But must admit, that with all of this going on, I didn't venture outside. Did get a little bit of knitting done. So it wasn't a lost day for sure.


Okay, I am weird, but that sounds fascinating! Wish I could have been there. Joe just does not understand my fascination with extreme weather conditions.

Did you take any pictures?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> I generally make a copy of the pattern, enlarging the charts as needed, and keeping the copy with the project. I also "color code" more difficult patterns. For example, I have a shawl in the works with three different patterns knit across each row - A BB CCC BB A . The A pattern is marked in blue and my stitch markers on either side of that section on the needles are blue; B pattern is marked with yellow magic marker and corresponds with yellow stitch markers; C pattern is pink, etc. Another way I color code what I'm working on is that, if it's only one pattern per row, I put a yellow stitch marker at the pattern/"right"/beginning side; pink marker at the end of the row. Yellow is "pay attention to the pattern"; pink is "PURL".


I like the way your mind works! Great ideas.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Just stopping in to say "hello to all". I see a couple of new names posting and welcome you new members to the experience.

Thank you Julie for again having kept things on a roll and to DeEtta for starting a new thread. I am glad the group is continuing on. I maybe have at least a week between reads/visits as my retirement has morphed into other obligations. Eventually I will get there. We went South for the winter and was out of internet for two months so that put me behind in a lot of areas. I used my Iphone as a hotspot and needed to conserve data for helping DD doing the books while we were out of town. Sooooooooo, live goes on. My knitting has been very lackluster for a long time. I am too tired at night to knit for long. Eventually it will work out.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jangmb said:


> my retirement has morphed into other obligations.


I can sure sympathize with you! My "retirement" is nothing like what I had anticipated and hoped it would be! Which is both good and bad.....


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - My problem with working on multiple year-of KAL's is the edge. Each one has a different edge stitch design and I usually have a moment of 'which one gets what', lol.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle1) - glad you are safe, hopefully no flooding will ensue. Your description of the storm made me think of Dorothy and her trip to Oz. So if you see anyone wearing ruby slippers, turn around and walk away, lol.


Just don't do any any heel clicking -- that's for sure!!! Water everywhere in standing pools. Usually, the ground which is largely sand, just slurps up water, but there was so much that the top layer is saturated and it will take a day or two for it to percolate down. Not that we can't use the water, but right now driveways are fragile as is the ground because it is so soupy.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, I am weird, but that sounds fascinating! Wish I could have been there. Joe just does not understand my fascination with extreme weather conditions.
> 
> Did you take any pictures?


Actually, I was fascinated. No pictures. Gave it a thought but the hail and water was running off the house in such quantity that it was like looking through a shower curtain. I really should have, but its too late now. That's the way it is usually with me and cameras. I'm just not a good photographer.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Just stopping in to say "hello to all". I see a couple of new names posting and welcome you new members to the experience.
> 
> Thank you Julie for again having kept things on a roll and to DeEtta for starting a new thread. I am glad the group is continuing on. I maybe have at least a week between reads/visits as my retirement has morphed into other obligations. Eventually I will get there. We went South for the winter and was out of internet for two months so that put me behind in a lot of areas. I used my Iphone as a hotspot and needed to conserve data for helping DD doing the books while we were out of town. Sooooooooo, live goes on. My knitting has been very lackluster for a long time. I am too tired at night to knit for long. Eventually it will work out.


So good to hear from you. Glad you are back even if only for an occasional drop-by. My experience has been that just about the time I get everything schedule/planned out, something causes it to change and chaos tries to insert its head, until organization once again prevails. Once that happens the knitting will also settle back in and you'll be able to take on some fun work and spice up your knitting life.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I can sure sympathize with you! My "retirement" is nothing like what I had anticipated and hoped it would be! Which is both good and bad.....


Retirement??? What's that??? I closed my business now 7 years ago and I still haven't found that illusive RETIREMENT. I'm beginning to wonder if it is really a state of being or just one of imagination. Let me know if you get that one figured out, please.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, travel safely and enjoy your time with the family.

Gosh, DeEtta, that was quite a storm. Hope there was no damage. We had thunderstorms here today, but nothing like that, thank goodness. Hail would have totally done in the vegetable garden!

Loretta, that’s a lot of coding. Good if it helps you keep track, but I think I would have a hard time remembering the code I have color coded the symbols on charts and that has helped to alert me about changes in the stitches. 

Jan, glad you could pop in for a bit. It is amazing how our retirement time gets filled up! I have often wondered about how I got everything done when I worked!

Joyce, I especially like the year long projects, because I feel like I get something accomplished doing these little bits each month. And then before I know it, the year is over and I have a few lovely scarves to wear or gift.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Just stopping in to say "hello to all". I see a couple of new names posting and welcome you new members to the experience.
> 
> Thank you Julie for again having kept things on a roll and to DeEtta for starting a new thread. I am glad the group is continuing on. I maybe have at least a week between reads/visits as my retirement has morphed into other obligations. Eventually I will get there. We went South for the winter and was out of internet for two months so that put me behind in a lot of areas. I used my Iphone as a hotspot and needed to conserve data for helping DD doing the books while we were out of town. Sooooooooo, live goes on. My knitting has been very lackluster for a long time. I am too tired at night to knit for long. Eventually it will work out.


Hi Jan!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

LorettaHR said:


> I generally make a copy of the pattern, enlarging the charts as needed, and keeping the copy with the project. I also "color code" more difficult patterns. For example, I have a shawl in the works with three different patterns knit across each row - A BB CCC BB A . The A pattern is marked in blue and my stitch markers on either side of that section on the needles are blue; B pattern is marked with yellow magic marker and corresponds with yellow stitch markers; C pattern is pink, etc. Another way I color code what I'm working on is that, if it's only one pattern per row, I put a yellow stitch marker at the pattern/"right"/beginning side; pink marker at the end of the row. Yellow is "pay attention to the pattern"; pink is "PURL".


Thank you for that info--great tip!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> My KnitPicks interchangeables have this same feature which makes inserting the lifeline super easy. Two notes on this method of inserting a lifeline.
> 1 - Use removable stitch markers. The lifeline will be threaded through your stitch markers so you will not be able to use them on subsequent rows. (voice of experience here, lol). I just swap them out as I come to them while knitting the lifeline row.
> 2 - If you want to keep the stitch markers in place in the event you need your lifeline, ignore note #1. However, you will need to add a new set of stitch markers as the lifeline ones get dropped.
> 
> I use embroidery floss for my lifelines. :sm01:


Super tips, Melanie. Thanks!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I pick up stitches on an edge to get the effect I desire. As with your example, I like to have a securely attached edge so I would probably back and front. But sometimes, particularly if I'm easying around a curve, I might only use one part of the stitch. In short, I use whatever judgment I have.
> 
> When I block, I blocked the whole thing at one time. Now having said that, depending on the piece, I will sometimes, block the center, usually with wires on the outside of the square/circle/etc., then pin out the edges. Once I get the whole thing pinned down then I remove the interior pins and wires. I particularly do this when the pieces are large or there are sections which don't have the same grain. I almost always (99.9% of the time) wet block and almost always with extreme tension; so it is important to remove the interior wires/pins once the perimeter has been thoroughly pinned out so that the fibers will adjust to the various directional pulls.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you for that blocking info. Hadn't thought about stretching the center, and then the perimeter...certainly would make it easier to get even!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just don't do any any heel clicking -- that's for sure!!! Water everywhere in standing pools. Usually, the ground which is largely sand, just slurps up water, but there was so much that the top layer is saturated and it will take a day or two for it to percolate down. Not that we can't use the water, but right now driveways are fragile as is the ground because it is so soupy.


What does this do for your drought conditions? Good for the short term but need more?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, I was fascinated. No pictures. Gave it a thought but the hail and water was running off the house in such quantity that it was like looking through a shower curtain. I really should have, but its too late now. That's the way it is usually with me and cameras. I'm just not a good photographer.


Doesn't hurt to ask! I might have been too thrilled watching to attempt pictures.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, This is my first time at this site. Been a few years at the main, pictures and chit-chat. I usually (last few years) have about 4 projects working at the same time; socks, a lace cowl in linen thread, a square for an afghan, a wedding shawl (my first) and sometimes odds and ends. Can't manage the pictures without help, but love KP and all you energetic posters!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Putting my oar in here, so I get the update. I see I am still behind.  Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Putting my oar in here, so I get the update. I see I am still behind.  Hugs to all.


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Melanie, stay safe with the weather coming your way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie, stay safe with the weather coming your way!


From me too- noticed the storm in tonight's news.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What does this do for your drought conditions? Good for the short term but need more?


Yep -- need lots and lots more. The problem with living in OUR desert which is really age-old lake beds (very sandy) or volcanic ground (rocks), is that the ground doesn't hold the moisture. Normally within a couple of hours, you can't tell that any rain was had, but when we get the really heavy gully-washers, then the excess may stand at the ground surface for a short period, but will quickly percolate down. Then normally, we don't get the daily or near constant rain that you do, so water tends to sink in, or run off very quickly. Which is why we get flash flooding conditions very easily. I noticed yesterday morning when I headed for town, that there are two new channels about 10 feet long running down my driveway that the run-off from the hail/rain on Friday caused. So time to do some repair.

Given these kinds of conditions, to grow something like a lawn or a vegetable garden, one has to water every day preferably in the cool of the day/night to minimize evaporation. Our ground tends to be very alkaline and our water tends to have lots of minerals mostly because our water sources are domestic wells rather than surface-water repositories.

Our best source of water is the from the snow pack. A good snow pack, melts off slowly thus releasing water into our creeks and streams which in turn distributes that water along established channels. But in years like this last one, we didn't get the snow pack, so that means that by very early summer, there won't be any water coming out of the hills, the creeks will dry up, vegetation will die, fire will become a hazard and we have a long wait until November or so before there is much of a chance of substantial snow in the high hills. Without the snow pack we become completely dependent on wells for water sources and that puts a real burden on our aquifers.

Basically, a good rain like we have had for the last couple of days, will result in germination of lots of seed in the next couple of weeks (read that as the beginning of a substantial amount of fuel for fire). The net result being that it raises the fire hazards when the rain is only followed by dry, hot conditions.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Laujob said:


> Hi, This is my first time at this site. Been a few years at the main, pictures and chit-chat. I usually (last few years) have about 4 projects working at the same time; socks, a lace cowl in linen thread, a square for an afghan, a wedding shawl (my first) and sometimes odds and ends. Can't manage the pictures without help, but love KP and all you energetic posters!


Welcome. We hope you will hangout with us. And we have some pretty tech savvy folks here, so we might be able to help you with photo posting. At first it seemed very awkward to me, but once I figured out the steps, it became easy. So don't hesitate to ask for some help. We love to share pictures or knitting, flora/fauna, and anything else that we think is unique and interesting. The core group of us are international; so it is fun to learn about other parts of our wonderful world from our friends' eyes.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Retirement??? What's that??? I closed my business now 7 years ago and I still haven't found that illusive RETIREMENT. I'm beginning to wonder if it is really a state of being or just one of imagination. Let me know if you get that one figured out, please.


I know what you mean. I'm busier now than when I was working for a pay check. It would have been fun to travel and do many other things, but with taking care of little grandson, that is out of the question. The school schedule is so freaky (the slightest thing can cause school to start 2 hours late, or dismiss 2 hours early, or be cancelled all together), I'm even afraid to commit to Community College classes. Online classes are still an option, but I can't figure out how learning a foreign language would fit into that format.

I don't think the kind of "retirement" my parents had is possible for very many people now. Some choose to work beyond traditional retirement age, some HAVE to keep working. For the ones who choose to stop working for a paycheck, it's aggravating to have people (usually family members) assume you can do all sorts of things for them "since you don't work any more". Phooey. I don't have any experience with disability issues causing retirement from the work force, but I'm sure that's no picnic either. Depending on what has happened, a person could end up with lots of time, but health issues that make it hard or impossible to get around, and not enough money to do that anyway. Double phooey!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings from a soggy south Florida. My niece and her DH are returning home to Louisiana from my area by car today. They will have to drive in rain the whole way. Bummer. We will continue to have rain for another day or so. Nothing we cannot handle in our area however.

I have finished clue 3 (of 5) of Kelsingra. The extra yarn I purchased from a Ravelrer has not arrived yet :-( so no work on Addition by Subtraction over the long weekend. The final clue is out for that one. I hope to get some work on Gerda but not sure with Kelsingra closer to the finish than Gerda. I also need to do some mopping and cat terrorizing (a/k/a vacuuming, lol), and I want to do a bit more work on polishing my motorcycle (0000 steel wool then metal polish, lots of elbow grease) and work on some of the sewing projects.

Hope all have a good day,

Hugs to anyone this Memorial Day who has lost someone in the military.

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yep -- need lots and lots more. The problem with living in OUR desert which is really age-old lake beds (very sandy) or volcanic ground (rocks), is that the ground doesn't hold the moisture. Normally within a couple of hours, you can't tell that any rain was had, but when we get the really heavy gully-washers, then the excess may stand at the ground surface for a short period, but will quickly percolate down. Then normally, we don't get the daily or near constant rain that you do, so water tends to sink in, or run off very quickly. Which is why we get flash flooding conditions very easily. I noticed yesterday morning when I headed for town, that there are two new channels about 10 feet long running down my driveway that the run-off from the hail/rain on Friday caused. So time to do some repair.
> 
> Given these kinds of conditions, to grow something like a lawn or a vegetable garden, one has to water every day preferably in the cool of the day/night to minimize evaporation. Our ground tends to be very alkaline and our water tends to have lots of minerals mostly because our water sources are domestic wells rather than surface-water repositories.
> 
> ...


We have the same gully washer issues in NM, although rare, and they are big arroyos to handle the run off. But that was quite a storm you had.

Yesterday, we had temps around 95 but a slight breeze and we able to sit outside under the big tree. My brother-in-law and his son built a big platform between two trees and the kids had a blast out there with water balloons, etc. we hardly saw the little knees. All in all, there were 41 people. Nice to see family I don't often see.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We have the same gully washer issues in NM, although rare, and they are big arroyos to handle the run off. But that was quite a storm you had.
> 
> Yesterday, we had temps around 95 but a slight breeze and we able to sit outside under the big tree. My brother-in-law and his son built a big platform between two trees and the kids had a blast out there with water balloons, etc. we hardly saw the little knees. All in all, there were 41 people. Nice to see family I don't often see.


Barbara -- sounds like you had a fun day with family. The sun is rising here and it looks like the storms may have passed. I got to town today, so maybe with a day's sun, the ground will dry out, puddles will disappear and tomorrow I can work outside. I'm ready to start working in Mom's yard. First general cleanup, then a bit of repair to the sprinkler system, and then a major job of trying to restore the lawn from 2 years of previous neglect on my part. Hope you and all the other KP'rs enjoy their weekend.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Laujob said:


> Hi, This is my first time at this site. Been a few years at the main, pictures and chit-chat. I usually (last few years) have about 4 projects working at the same time; socks, a lace cowl in linen thread, a square for an afghan, a wedding shawl (my first) and sometimes odds and ends. Can't manage the pictures without help, but love KP and all you energetic posters!


Welcome! What sort of problems are you running into with posting pictures? Plenty of knowledgeable folks here to help.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yep -- need lots and lots more. The problem with living in OUR desert which is really age-old lake beds (very sandy) or volcanic ground (rocks), is that the ground doesn't hold the moisture. Normally within a couple of hours, you can't tell that any rain was had, but when we get the really heavy gully-washers, then the excess may stand at the ground surface for a short period, but will quickly percolate down. Then normally, we don't get the daily or near constant rain that you do, so water tends to sink in, or run off very quickly. Which is why we get flash flooding conditions very easily. I noticed yesterday morning when I headed for town, that there are two new channels about 10 feet long running down my driveway that the run-off from the hail/rain on Friday caused. So time to do some repair.
> 
> Given these kinds of conditions, to grow something like a lawn or a vegetable garden, one has to water every day preferably in the cool of the day/night to minimize evaporation. Our ground tends to be very alkaline and our water tends to have lots of minerals mostly because our water sources are domestic wells rather than surface-water repositories.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like darned if you do, darned if you don't.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We have the same gully washer issues in NM, although rare, and they are big arroyos to handle the run off. But that was quite a storm you had.
> 
> Yesterday, we had temps around 95 but a slight breeze and we able to sit outside under the big tree. My brother-in-law and his son built a big platform between two trees and the kids had a blast out there with water balloons, etc. we hardly saw the little knees. All in all, there were 41 people. Nice to see family I don't often see.


Oh my, that sounds like quite the gathering!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We have scorching heat here in Indiana... at least 90 now and I am sitting comfortably INDOORS.

Trying to find 3 more skeins of Paton's Lace in 33129 Porcelain (#2 weight).

Didn't have it in JoAnn's (looked!) so will try Amazon or EBay.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome ,Laujob .We are a friendly crowd so p,ease join in .
Good to see you Jan .Retirement means getting busier than you ever were .
Del,not seen a lot of you ,hope all is well.
De Etta ,what extreme conditions to endure but at least it gave you some needle clicking time .
Barbara ,continue to enjoy time away and meeting up with people .
Karen, join Ravelry if you are not a member and you may find the yarn listed .Even if it says not for sale folks may still sell.
Janet Lee ,I hope you finally decided on a strawberry plot .
Melanie ,hope you haven’t turned rusty with all the rain .
Bev,you are so busy so keeping up is hard .
Joyce ,keeping your head above water is a major event by the sound of it .You will wear yourself out .
Nancy ,are you well?
Julie ,Thinking of you and hoping there are some peaceful times in your neck of the woods .
Apologies if I have forgortten anyone .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy ,are you well?
> 
> relatively, but still alive and kicking.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Karen ....I have looked on Ravelry .The colour porcelain looks like shade of blue .Is that the right one ? There are a number of people who have it in there .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm currently working on a sweater for an 8 lb. baby girl born early April. Hope it will still fit her when cooler weather arrives! It's a Red Heart pattern "Star Bright Baby Cardiagan and Hat" http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/star-bright-baby-cardigan-and-hat
As you can see, I'm using the pink stitch markers for row counting. The red ones mark the button placement.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> I'm currently working on a sweater for an 8 lb. baby girl born early April. Hope it will still fit her when cooler weather arrives! It's a Red Heart pattern "Star Bright Baby Cardiagan and Hat" http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/star-bright-baby-cardigan-and-hat
> As you can see, I'm using the pink stitch markers for row counting. The red ones mark the button placement.


That's really cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Welcome ,Laujob .We are a friendly crowd so p,ease join in .
> Good to see you Jan .Retirement means getting busier than you ever were .
> Del,not seen a lot of you ,hope all is well.
> De Etta ,what extreme conditions to endure but at least it gave you some needle clicking time .
> ...


Thanks, Ann. We will definitely be making one. It will be a few more weeks before the farm has more compost ready. Hopefully time to build the "box". If Joe is home much that is! His busy season is just starting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I'm currently working on a sweater for an 8 lb. baby girl born early April. Hope it will still fit her when cooler weather arrives! It's a Red Heart pattern "Star Bright Baby Cardiagan and Hat" http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/star-bright-baby-cardigan-and-hat
> As you can see, I'm using the pink stitch markers for row counting. The red ones mark the button placement.


Sweet cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Karen ....I have looked on Ravelry .The colour porcelain looks like shade of blue .Is that the right one ? There are a number of people who have it in there .


Knitting Warehouse seems to have it at close to original price I bought it. I will have to wait until Friday before having funds in my bank. SIGH! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Welcome ,Laujob .We are a friendly crowd so p,ease join in .
> Good to see you Jan .Retirement means getting busier than you ever were .
> Del,not seen a lot of you ,hope all is well.
> De Etta ,what extreme conditions to endure but at least it gave you some needle clicking time .
> ...


 :sm24: It is always good, Ann, the days that I have my weaving class- but next week none- it's a public holiday!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, Vickie & JanetLee, for your kind comments. I'm using Caron's one pounder, a #4 worsted weight acrylic, in what they call cream, but to my eyes it's more a pale yellow!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

If we are going to have a discussion/information/pattern.....etc. about Shetland knitting, could we please start out with info about the yarn? I was given some (a little) and used it in a project that turned out all wrong and was frogged. I combined heavier yarns in bands with the Shetland lace yarn, and the lace yarn just broke, I guess from stress of the heavier yarns pulling on it. There is a local yarn shop in my area which I will check out before school is out (another item to place on the list!), right now I don't know if I can just walk in there and get this type of yarn or not. Are there other yarns I could substitute, lace weight I mean? How can I tell if something will be wonderful or awful? I'm more familiar with the acrylic yarns commonly sold in craft and big box stores here.

Thanks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to Laujob. Your projects sound enticing. To post a picture just use the choose file button, choose your pic from your computer file and then tap the add attachment button, preview and send.

Melanie, stay safe with all the possible flooding going on in Fl. 

Barbara, seems like a great time with your family. What fun for the kids.

Lovely work on the baby sweater Del.

Joyce, I have not used actual Shetland wool for the Shetland sampler scarves I am currently doing as part of the “year of Shetland “ projects. I am just using lace weight yarn and they seem to working out fine. One is Knit Picks Shadow, which is 100 per cent merino, and the other is a local brand in lace weight, merino/silk. Both seem to be working well for me.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

http://www.foulawool.co.uk/shetland.htm
Joyce ,this gives an insight . I find the Shetland wool a bit itchy but am sensitive .I was showing my GD a scarf and she said it was scratchy but we all have different tolerances .
I used the real Shetland for one scarf but have also used other lace weight .I like Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Personally I can handle Merino sheep wool just fine. All other sheep wool has to be 30% or less!

None of the non-sheep wool types give me an itching problem.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that sounds like quite the gathering!


It was.....6 little girls, 4 boys, 3 of whom are triplets, and 2 babies.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I'm currently working on a sweater for an 8 lb. baby girl born early April. Hope it will still fit her when cooler weather arrives! It's a Red Heart pattern "Star Bright Baby Cardiagan and Hat" http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/star-bright-baby-cardigan-and-hat
> As you can see, I'm using the pink stitch markers for row counting. The red ones mark the button placement.


That is really sweet, Del.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> If we are going to have a discussion/information/pattern.....etc. about Shetland knitting, could we please start out with info about the yarn? I was given some (a little) and used it in a project that turned out all wrong and was frogged. I combined heavier yarns in bands with the Shetland lace yarn, and the lace yarn just broke, I guess from stress of the heavier yarns pulling on it. There is a local yarn shop in my area which I will check out before school is out (another item to place on the list!), right now I don't know if I can just walk in there and get this type of yarn or not. Are there other yarns I could substitute, lace weight I mean? How can I tell if something will be wonderful or awful? I'm more familiar with the acrylic yarns commonly sold in craft and big box stores here.
> 
> Thanks!


Joyce -- Traditional Shetland shawls were made with wool spun from Shetland Sheep and frequently used in their natural colors (a wide range of browns, creams, russets and black). Shetland wool today is most easily available through Jamieson & Smith of the Shetland Islands and comes in a variety of weights and plies. The really fine wool that would have been found in a "wedding ring" shawl would have been spun into cobweb weight and may have been either 1 or 2 plies. Jamieson & Smith ("J&S") has such yarn available. More readily available and more commonly used is their 2-ply lace weight. Lace weight is to cobweb weight what fingering is to lace weight. Although Shetland Wool is the foundation material of a traditional Shetland Shawl, other types of natural fibers can be used with slightly varying effects. Merino, Kid, Alpaca, etc can all be used. In my opinion, what is important is the weight of the yarn and its thermal qualities. Again, traditional Shetland Shawls were intended to be worn for warmth. So making a traditional shawl in a fabric that doesn't give the same wearable results seems to me to be a shame. So I would avoid silk, cotton, acrylics, etc. In part because of the warmth, but just as importantly because of their ability to be blocked using an extreme wet block which is the standard for all Shetland shawls.

Joyce, I can't comment on why the yarn that you have didn't have sufficient tensile strength to not break. If the yarn had been lightly spun and was single ply, then perhaps it is nothing more than fragility and needs to be doubled for use. If the yarn is older and has a fiber that deteriorates with time, perhaps it has simply weakened. I have some J&S 2-ply lace weight that I've had now for well over 30 years and it still strong as it was originally -- although it needs to be soaked because it has dehydrated and feels a bit coarse.

Recently I've used some cobweb weight wool that I got from Lithuania. This wool was magnificent to work with and was intended for Estonian Shawl use. Shetland Shawls and Estonian shawls are so similar that I consider them "cousins." They share similarities in construction, motifs, and materials which isn't really too surprising when you realize that they are actually geographically regionally located.

If you want to do some Shetland work, I personally would never recommend any kind of synthetic. It simply will not block and hold its block the way you expect wool to. After spending the countless hours or knitting it would be a shame to have blocking be a shawls limitation. Where I to "go" shopping for yarn and was looking forward to making a large SQUARE Shetland shawl, I'd look for lace weight (save cobweb weight for the once in a lifetime project), 2-ply, Shetland, merino, or alpaca (or a blend of those three) and about 2000 yards. Fingering weight wool can also be used for a Shetland Shawl, but one would have to work it on larger needles (7-9) to get the open airy quality that is characteristic of that shawl style.

In this case, I'd start shopping on the internet and become familiar with what be found -- be sure and go to J&S's website. Really familiarize yourself with potential brand names, etc and then start looking at LYS's. Forget about the big box stores -- they won't have what you are looking for. There are a number of online yarn stores that might have products. Knit Picks Bare lace weight or fingering weight come to mind, but there are other potentials. So have a good time educating yourself. Then go shopping.

Incidentally, watch the sales.. I take it as a personal goal to never spend more than $20 on materials for a single, large size Shetland Shawl. The cobweb weight piece that I made recently cost me about $8.00. So in the spirit of the Scots, "squeeze the pennies."

Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> http://www.foulawool.co.uk/shetland.htm
> Joyce ,this gives an insight . I find the Shetland wool a bit itchy but am sensitive .I was showing my GD a scarf and she said it was scratchy but we all have different tolerances .
> I used the real Shetland for one scarf but have also used other lace weight .I like Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace .


Ann -- thanks for the web reference. That is good info and I did enjoy watching the video. My grandfather and his family where sheep growers. This geographic area was first used for sheep herding then switched over to cattle at the time of WWII. There are still some of the hand held shears down in the barn. I hadn't seen a video with them being used before -- I'd only seen electric sheering.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

JoyceinNC, it sounds like you were using a cobweb weight - it's about 1/3 the diameter of "standard" lace weight you find in the stores - about like fluffy quilting thread - ? As others have said, Knit Picks, Debbie Bliss and others have lace weight; cobweb is a little harder to find. My favorite lace is Knit Picks Gloss, which is a merino/silk blend. If you want a consistent quality, try Colourmart out of England. They have mill ends from local (upscale) material manufacturing, so it comes on cones. While it still has the manufacturing oils in it (which actually makes it easier to work with), a 150 gm /2200 yard cone of lace weight cashmere runs around $32-45, which includes shipping world wide. "Lesser" yarns, like merino wool, run for as little as $12 a 1300-yard cone. I've become absolutely spoiled with their prices... While you absolutely MUST make a swatch and put it through a wash test, it's definitely worth it, not to have to weave in ends or be concerned with buying enough (I always shoot for at least 1200 yards) or all in the same dye lot.

Even if you don't buy, their website is a wonderful temptation of colors, textures, price.... 


ETA: what Belle1 said!
:sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Traditional Shetland shawls were made with wool spun from Shetland Sheep and frequently used in their natural colors (a wide range of browns, creams, russets and black). Shetland wool today is most easily available through Jamieson & Smith of the Shetland Islands and comes in a variety of weights and plies. The really fine wool that would have been found in a "wedding ring" shawl would have been spun into cobweb weight and may have been either 1 or 2 plies. Jamieson & Smith ("J&S") has such yarn available. More readily available and more commonly used is their 2-ply lace weight. Lace weight is to cobweb weight what fingering is to lace weight. Although Shetland Wool is the foundation material of a traditional Shetland Shawl, other types of natural fibers can be used with slightly varying effects. Merino, Kid, Alpaca, etc can all be used. In my opinion, what is important is the weight of the yarn and its thermal qualities. Again, traditional Shetland Shawls were intended to be worn for warmth. So making a traditional shawl in a fabric that doesn't give the same wearable results seems to me to be a shame. So I would avoid silk, cotton, acrylics, etc. In part because of the warmth, but just as importantly because of their ability to be blocked using an extreme wet block which is the standard for all Shetland shawls.
> 
> Joyce, I can't comment on why the yarn that you have didn't have sufficient tensile strength to not break. If the yarn had been lightly spun and was single ply, then perhaps it is nothing more than fragility and needs to be doubled for use. If the yarn is older and has a fiber that deteriorates with time, perhaps it has simply weakened. I have some J&S 2-ply lace weight that I've had now for well over 30 years and it still strong as it was originally -- although it needs to be soaked because it has dehydrated and feels a bit coarse.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice, DeEtta! I agree with all you have said. Jamieson's are an excellent company to deal with, not only for lace, but also Fair Isle work- I love their colour range.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, Vickie & JanetLee, for your kind comments. I'm using Caron's one pounder, a #4 worsted weight acrylic, in what they call cream, but to my eyes it's more a pale yellow!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> If we are going to have a discussion/information/pattern.....etc. about Shetland knitting, could we please start out with info about the yarn? I was given some (a little) and used it in a project that turned out all wrong and was frogged. I combined heavier yarns in bands with the Shetland lace yarn, and the lace yarn just broke, I guess from stress of the heavier yarns pulling on it. There is a local yarn shop in my area which I will check out before school is out (another item to place on the list!), right now I don't know if I can just walk in there and get this type of yarn or not. Are there other yarns I could substitute, lace weight I mean? How can I tell if something will be wonderful or awful? I'm more familiar with the acrylic yarns commonly sold in craft and big box stores here.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, please.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It was.....6 little girls, 4 boys, 3 of whom are triplets, and 2 babies.


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Traditional Shetland shawls were made with wool spun from Shetland Sheep and frequently used in their natural colors (a wide range of browns, creams, russets and black). Shetland wool today is most easily available through Jamieson & Smith of the Shetland Islands and comes in a variety of weights and plies. The really fine wool that would have been found in a "wedding ring" shawl would have been spun into cobweb weight and may have been either 1 or 2 plies. Jamieson & Smith ("J&S") has such yarn available. More readily available and more commonly used is their 2-ply lace weight. Lace weight is to cobweb weight what fingering is to lace weight. Although Shetland Wool is the foundation material of a traditional Shetland Shawl, other types of natural fibers can be used with slightly varying effects. Merino, Kid, Alpaca, etc can all be used. In my opinion, what is important is the weight of the yarn and its thermal qualities. Again, traditional Shetland Shawls were intended to be worn for warmth. So making a traditional shawl in a fabric that doesn't give the same wearable results seems to me to be a shame. So I would avoid silk, cotton, acrylics, etc. In part because of the warmth, but just as importantly because of their ability to be blocked using an extreme wet block which is the standard for all Shetland shawls.
> 
> Joyce, I can't comment on why the yarn that you have didn't have sufficient tensile strength to not break. If the yarn had been lightly spun and was single ply, then perhaps it is nothing more than fragility and needs to be doubled for use. If the yarn is older and has a fiber that deteriorates with time, perhaps it has simply weakened. I have some J&S 2-ply lace weight that I've had now for well over 30 years and it still strong as it was originally -- although it needs to be soaked because it has dehydrated and feels a bit coarse.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I purchased the Knit Picks Capretta Bare in fingering weight 80% fine Marino wool and 10% cashmere and 10% nylon. 460 yards per hank and I bought two when they were on sale. So I definitely spent less than your $20. Actually, about half that. I will be starting on the shawl in a couple day. I háček about 24 rows left on the sleeve of Joe's sweater and then the cuff. All that is left after that is the neck treatment. Still not sure what I will be doing.

But, in anticipation, yesterday I copied the pattern, got my dpn out and made sure they were the correct size. Also have my 9 inch and 12 circulars ready to go! And of course reading over the pattern to get used to the different symbols.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


Welcome, and we all will agree, we have been there and return frequently, depending on the project. I have a problem with reading the pattern through and understanding what should be done when. So, it usually takes me three or four starts to get a project going. I am currently not knitting, though I have a tons of WIPs. Exploring a new passion, photography. But can't leave LP, too many friends here.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I purchased the Knit Picks Capretta Bare in fingering weight 80% fine Marino wool and 10% cashmere and 10% nylon. 460 yards per hank and I bought two when they were on sale. So I definitely spent less than your $20. Actually, about half that. I will be starting on the shawl in a couple day. I háček about 24 rows left on the sleeve of Joe's sweater and then the cuff. All that is left after that is the neck treatment. Still not sure what I will be doing.
> 
> But, in anticipation, yesterday I copied the pattern, got my dpn out and made sure they were the correct size. Also have my 9 inch and 12 circulars ready to go! And of course reading over the pattern to get used to the different symbols.


I really like that yarn. Yummy.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, and we all will agree, we have been there and return frequently, depending on the project. I have a problem with reading the pattern through and understanding what should be done when. So, it usually takes me three or four starts to get a project going. I am currently not knitting, though I have a tons of WIPs. Exploring a new passion, photography. But can't leave LP, too many friends here.


Don't want you to leave either. Glad you are staying. You are an important member of the gang.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, and we all will agree, we have been there and return frequently, depending on the project. I have a problem with reading the pattern through and understanding what should be done when. So, it usually takes me three or four starts to get a project going. I am currently not knitting, though I have a tons of WIPs. Exploring a new passion, photography. But can't leave LP, too many friends here.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Don't want you to leave either. Glad you are staying. You are an important member of the gang.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The near end of a pretty coat ,Del.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


Wow, that's looking good, Loretta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in. We are on the road for about two weeks, right now at my brother and sister in law's for a Memorial Day family reunion and are then heading to Ohio to surprise our granddaughter for her 8th birthday. I have 3 knitting projects with me because it's a lot of driving.
> 
> Thanks for getting us started DeEtta and for keeping us going in the last session, Julie!


Safe travels, Barbara. Have fun with your GD!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! What an extraordinary day was yesterday -- or at least as it relates to weather. The day started most overcast with some nastish looking clouds around. The night before we had experienced intermittent hard rain so everything was damp at sunup. Then about 10:00 ish it started getting black and blacker. By 11:30 or so, I could begin to hear the thunder and shortly thereafter the sky started reflecting lightning. As I looked out there was a huge and nearly stationary black cloud sitting about a mile south of me. So it was black, thunder rolling and lightning flashing, and then the hail began. Not just a little bit but more than 45 minutes of large hail pounding down on the house and the ground until the ground looked like it was covered in snow and in places where the hail ran off roofs or slanted surfaces there were 6-8 inch piles of it. And then while it was still black and hailing (sounded to me like I was in a tin can bouncing along), the rain came -- also heavy. So when I looked out, you could see swirls of hail winding across the landscape looking like the pictures we have all been seeing of the molten lava in Hawaii except it was white. This whole weather show was punctuated by power outages, lights flickering, lots of noise and darkness. By about 2:00 ish the hail had almost all disappeared and there was lots of water everywhere and by later in the day, the sky had at least brightened and that black slow moving cloud had moved north of me and I could see lightning flashing around it. What a show!!!!
> 
> But must admit, that with all of this going on, I didn't venture outside. Did get a little bit of knitting done. So it wasn't a lost day for sure.


Wow, DeEtta! So glad it was just a show and didn't cause too much damage. I bet it was beautiful though. Did you get pics?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> I generally make a copy of the pattern, enlarging the charts as needed, and keeping the copy with the project. I also "color code" more difficult patterns. For example, I have a shawl in the works with three different patterns knit across each row - A BB CCC BB A . The A pattern is marked in blue and my stitch markers on either side of that section on the needles are blue; B pattern is marked with yellow magic marker and corresponds with yellow stitch markers; C pattern is pink, etc. Another way I color code what I'm working on is that, if it's only one pattern per row, I put a yellow stitch marker at the pattern/"right"/beginning side; pink marker at the end of the row. Yellow is "pay attention to the pattern"; pink is "PURL".


Wonderful tip, Loretta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, I am weird, but that sounds fascinating! Wish I could have been there. Joe just does not understand my fascination with extreme weather conditions.
> 
> Did you take any pictures?


I had to chuckle. I'm glad I'm the only one who asked it DeEtta took pics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Just stopping in to say "hello to all". I see a couple of new names posting and welcome you new members to the experience.
> 
> Thank you Julie for again having kept things on a roll and to DeEtta for starting a new thread. I am glad the group is continuing on. I maybe have at least a week between reads/visits as my retirement has morphed into other obligations. Eventually I will get there. We went South for the winter and was out of internet for two months so that put me behind in a lot of areas. I used my Iphone as a hotspot and needed to conserve data for helping DD doing the books while we were out of town. Sooooooooo, live goes on. My knitting has been very lackluster for a long time. I am too tired at night to knit for long. Eventually it will work out.


Good to see you again, Jan. You will get into the swing of things again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Laujob said:


> Hi, This is my first time at this site. Been a few years at the main, pictures and chit-chat. I usually (last few years) have about 4 projects working at the same time; socks, a lace cowl in linen thread, a square for an afghan, a wedding shawl (my first) and sometimes odds and ends. Can't manage the pictures without help, but love KP and all you energetic posters!


Welcome, Laujob. Glad to have you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We have the same gully washer issues in NM, although rare, and they are big arroyos to handle the run off. But that was quite a storm you had.
> 
> Yesterday, we had temps around 95 but a slight breeze and we able to sit outside under the big tree. My brother-in-law and his son built a big platform between two trees and the kids had a blast out there with water balloons, etc. we hardly saw the little knees. All in all, there were 41 people. Nice to see family I don't often see.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I'm currently working on a sweater for an 8 lb. baby girl born early April. Hope it will still fit her when cooler weather arrives! It's a Red Heart pattern "Star Bright Baby Cardiagan and Hat" http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/star-bright-baby-cardigan-and-hat
> As you can see, I'm using the pink stitch markers for row counting. The red ones mark the button placement.


So cute, Del.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Don't want you to leave either. Glad you are staying. You are an important member of the gang.


Thanks so much, DeEtta. This is a wonderful group of ladies. Glad to be here. 

Got my wedding pics to the couple and they said they have a friend getting married in Nov and asked if they could give them my info. OF COURSE, I said yes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I had to chuckle. I'm glad I'm the only one who asked it DeEtta took pics.


Of course! Love the wild weather. Seems to talk to my soul for some reason.

and then I just figured you left out not, my mind seemed to see it there!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta. This is a wonderful group of ladies. Glad to be here.
> 
> Got my wedding pics to the couple and they said they have a friend getting married in Nov and asked if they could give them my info. OF COURSE, I said yes.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta. This is a wonderful group of ladies. Glad to be here.
> 
> Got my wedding pics to the couple and they said they have a friend getting married in Nov and asked if they could give them my info. OF COURSE, I said yes.


Wonderful!!!!!! You on definitely on the way down that road..... I'm so excited for you.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> http://www.foulawool.co.uk/shetland.htm
> Joyce ,this gives an insight . I find the Shetland wool a bit itchy but am sensitive .I was showing my GD a scarf and she said it was scratchy but we all have different tolerances .
> I used the real Shetland for one scarf but have also used other lace weight .I like Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace .


I have made a scarf/shawlette from the Shetland lace weight and thought the yarn was quite scratchy as it passed through my fingers.

Thanks for the recommendation of the Debbie Bliss yarn. I'm making a list before I go to the LYS!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Traditional Shetland shawls were made with wool spun from Shetland Sheep and frequently used in their natural colors (a wide range of browns, creams, russets and black). Shetland wool today is most easily available through Jamieson & Smith of the Shetland Islands and comes in a variety of weights and plies. The really fine wool that would have been found in a "wedding ring" shawl would have been spun into cobweb weight and may have been either 1 or 2 plies. Jamieson & Smith ("J&S") has such yarn available. More readily available and more commonly used is their 2-ply lace weight. Lace weight is to cobweb weight what fingering is to lace weight. Although Shetland Wool is the foundation material of a traditional Shetland Shawl, other types of natural fibers can be used with slightly varying effects. Merino, Kid, Alpaca, etc can all be used. In my opinion, what is important is the weight of the yarn and its thermal qualities. Again, traditional Shetland Shawls were intended to be worn for warmth. So making a traditional shawl in a fabric that doesn't give the same wearable results seems to me to be a shame. So I would avoid silk, cotton, acrylics, etc. In part because of the warmth, but just as importantly because of their ability to be blocked using an extreme wet block which is the standard for all Shetland shawls.
> 
> Joyce, I can't comment on why the yarn that you have didn't have sufficient tensile strength to not break. If the yarn had been lightly spun and was single ply, then perhaps it is nothing more than fragility and needs to be doubled for use. If the yarn is older and has a fiber that deteriorates with time, perhaps it has simply weakened. I have some J&S 2-ply lace weight that I've had now for well over 30 years and it still strong as it was originally -- although it needs to be soaked because it has dehydrated and feels a bit coarse.
> 
> ...


This helps a lot! thanks.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta. This is a wonderful group of ladies. Glad to be here.
> 
> Got my wedding pics to the couple and they said they have a friend getting married in Nov and asked if they could give them my info. OF COURSE, I said yes.


Wonderful news! The start of something very special...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Today is my son's 41st birthday. For the last several years, I've tried to do something special for someone unexpectedly in celebration of the event. More or less based on the theory that since I can't give him a birthday gift, I can give someone else on. Well, the last several months have been so mashed-up and my attentions have been all over the place, that I didn't get anything done in celebration. So last night, I gave myself a gift of some linen yarn. I've never worked with it, so this will be something new for me. And since I've been in an obsessional state about Niebling's work (much of it done with linen thread), I'll have some on hand just in case. I placed this order through E-bay to the same people that I got the cobweb weight wool from. There service was great and I loved that yarn; so now I can look forward to my own "squishy mail" in a few weeks.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273238223556

Unfortunately, I still haven't figured out how to reduce my stash while reveling in self-indulgence. Oh well, I'll work on that later.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Today is my son's 41st birthday. For the last several years, I've tried to do something special for someone unexpectedly in celebration of the event. More or less based on the theory that since I can't give him a birthday gift, I can give someone else on. Well, the last several months have been so mashed-up and my attentions have been all over the place, that I didn't get anything done in celebration. So last night, I gave myself a gift of some linen yarn. I've never worked with it, so this will be something new for me. And since I've been in an obsessional state about Niebling's work (much of it done with linen thread), I'll have some on hand just in case. I placed this order through E-bay to the same people that I got the cobweb weight wool from. There service was great and I loved that yarn; so now I can look forward to my own "squishy mail" in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273238223556
> 
> Unfortunately, I still haven't figured out how to reduce my stash while reveling in self-indulgence. Oh well, I'll work on that later.


Hope you enjoy your new yarn. I'm still knitting my linen scarf. I hadn't knit with pure linen before so I initially found it quite "stiff" with no "give". It really softened up after frogging, rewinding and reknitting...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> JoyceinNC, it sounds like you were using a cobweb weight - it's about 1/3 the diameter of "standard" lace weight you find in the stores - about like fluffy quilting thread - ? As others have said, Knit Picks, Debbie Bliss and others have lace weight; cobweb is a little harder to find. My favorite lace is Knit Picks Gloss, which is a merino/silk blend. If you want a consistent quality, try Colourmart out of England. They have mill ends from local (upscale) material manufacturing, so it comes on cones. While it still has the manufacturing oils in it (which actually makes it easier to work with), a 150 gm /2200 yard cone of lace weight cashmere runs around $32-45, which includes shipping world wide. "Lesser" yarns, like merino wool, run for as little as $12 a 1300-yard cone. I've become absolutely spoiled with their prices... While you absolutely MUST make a swatch and put it through a wash test, it's definitely worth it, not to have to weave in ends or be concerned with buying enough (I always shoot for at least 1200 yards) or all in the same dye lot.
> 
> Even if you don't buy, their website is a wonderful temptation of colors, textures, price....
> 
> ...


The label says Jamison and Smith, Shetland Wool Brokers Ltd, with their address and phone number. In the center it says 2 ply lace yarn, 100% pure new wool, 25g. It is thin, but not as thin as quilting thread, it was a bit fuzzy.

Thanks for your recommendations, I'm keeping notes handy when I look around.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta. This is a wonderful group of ladies. Glad to be here.
> 
> Got my wedding pics to the couple and they said they have a friend getting married in Nov and asked if they could give them my info. OF COURSE, I said yes.


Yipee! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you to Caryn, Barbara, Ann, & Bev for your validations. It's encouragement at its best!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,who better to receive a gift but his mum ? Enjoy the expectation,delivery and working of this special yarn.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Hope you enjoy your new yarn. I'm still knitting my linen scarf. I hadn't knit with pure linen before so I initially found it quite "stiff" with no "give". It really softened up after frogging, rewinding and reknitting...


That's what I understand too. The more linen is handled including washing, etc the softer it gets. Thank heavens, otherwise, can you imagine sleeping on linen sheets if that were not the case!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The label says Jamison and Smith, Shetland Wool Brokers Ltd, with their address and phone number. In the center it says 2 ply lace yarn, 100% pure new wool, 25g. It is thin, but not as thin as quilting thread, it was a bit fuzzy.
> 
> Thanks for your recommendations, I'm keeping notes handy when I look around.


That's the one. You'll find that the fuzzing isn't any problem as you work it. And the finished piece will soften up considerably when it is soaked for the web block. But that yarn has a remarkably thermal capability and I think it is easy to work with because it isn't "slippery."


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That's the one. You'll find that the fuzzing isn't any problem as you work it. And the finished piece will soften up considerably when it is soaked for the web block. But that yarn has a remarkably thermal capability and I think it is easy to work with because it isn't "slippery."


I was able to use most of the frogged lace weight yarn into a cowl that I dearly love the way it turned out, but am having a hard time figuring out how to wear it! It comes down over my shoulders a little, like a capelet, but then there is too much flopping around at the top center front. Saw some photos on Ravelry of similar tubular pieces anchored attractively in the front with a shawl pin or stick. Eureka!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Now, for another question. I have noticed that many of you seem to use this lace type yarn that you have purchased at sales. If that perfect color and texture is found, any suggestions on how much to buy? Or do I buy as much as I can for a certain limit of money....say I have $20 in my wallet. Maybe that is too low of an amount. You can tell I'm inexperienced in this! The J & S ivory lace weight used in the cowl in the photo was passed along to me. I don't know how old it was, who bought it, or what they paid for it. A box of donated yarn had circulated through a group of ladies I volunteer with, and I was the last one to get the box! I almost passed out when I saw what others had passed up!!! So I really don't have any idea of how much money to expect to pay for this type of yarn. I haven't looked at very many web sites because the postage/shipping tends to be so high that it's out of my range. I've noticed that some of you have recommended web sites to check out, which I will do.....eventually.....!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I was able to use most of the frogged lace weight yarn into a cowl that I dearly love the way it turned out, but am having a hard time figuring out how to wear it! It comes down over my shoulders a little, like a capelet, but then there is too much flopping around at the top center front. Saw some photos on Ravelry of similar tubular pieces anchored attractively in the front with a shawl pin or stick. Eureka!


Shawl pin sounds like a great idea. That is the same problem I have with most cowls too. I hadn't thought of that solution. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Now, for another question. I have noticed that many of you seem to use this lace type yarn that you have purchased at sales. If that perfect color and texture is found, any suggestions on how much to buy? Or do I buy as much as I can for a certain limit of money....say I have $20 in my wallet. Maybe that is too low of an amount. You can tell I'm inexperienced in this! The J & S ivory lace weight used in the cowl in the photo was passed along to me. I don't know how old it was, who bought it, or what they paid for it. A box of donated yarn had circulated through a group of ladies I volunteer with, and I was the last one to get the box! I almost passed out when I saw what others had passed up!!! So I really don't have any idea of how much money to expect to pay for this type of yarn. I haven't looked at very many web sites because the postage/shipping tends to be so high that it's out of my range. I've noticed that some of you have recommended web sites to check out, which I will do.....eventually.....!


Joyce -- I have to confess to be a "buy the yarn when you find it" person. When I see something I fall in love with, well....... If I immediately have something in mind, then no problem, but if it is lace yarn I try to buy enough for a large square shawl. That way if I decide to do a triangular piece or a stole, then there is plenty. So I normally target about 2000 yds. for lace weight. I realize that most people don't want to do large oversized shawls; so if you look around at patterns, I think you'll find that a triangular shawl will vary from 1200 - 1600 yards - again for lace weight. If you are using large yarn, then I don't have a rule of thumb, largely because my preference is thinner yarn. The price is a personal issue. I have a substantial horde of lace weight yarn and I remember what I paid for it, so when I see something now, I have to ask myself if I really need it and if so is it out of my comparative price range (in which case, I don't need it).

Another comment, when I look at yarn online, if I have to pay shipping I figure that into the comparative cost of the yarn. But if you are careful and particularly if you watch the sales, often, there will be free shipping. I did some comparative shopping with Jamieson & Smith earlier this year and found that even with shipping, they yarn was less expensive than I could find in the U.S. Also beware if you are looking at EU websites, the VAT tax is probably no applicable to the sale and so even though it shows up in shopping carts, the vendor may not take it. In the case of J&S, it wasn't until the final point of "committing to the sale" that the VAT tax came off. All very confusing because I don't normally buy from EU vendors, but something to be aware of.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Today is my son's 41st birthday. For the last several years, I've tried to do something special for someone unexpectedly in celebration of the event. More or less based on the theory that since I can't give him a birthday gift, I can give someone else on. Well, the last several months have been so mashed-up and my attentions have been all over the place, that I didn't get anything done in celebration. So last night, I gave myself a gift of some linen yarn. I've never worked with it, so this will be something new for me. And since I've been in an obsessional state about Niebling's work (much of it done with linen thread), I'll have some on hand just in case. I placed this order through E-bay to the same people that I got the cobweb weight wool from. There service was great and I loved that yarn; so now I can look forward to my own "squishy mail" in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273238223556
> 
> Unfortunately, I still haven't figured out how to reduce my stash while reveling in self-indulgence. Oh well, I'll work on that later.


I never thought to do that. Good idea.

And it doesn't hurt to think of yourself occasionally. Lovely yarn there! I have never used linen. How is it to work with?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I was able to use most of the frogged lace weight yarn into a cowl that I dearly love the way it turned out, but am having a hard time figuring out how to wear it! It comes down over my shoulders a little, like a capelet, but then there is too much flopping around at the top center front. Saw some photos on Ravelry of similar tubular pieces anchored attractively in the front with a shawl pin or stick. Eureka!


Lovely! Very attractive the way the colors change. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I never thought to do that. Good idea.
> 
> And it doesn't hurt to think of yourself occasionally. Lovely yarn there! I have never used linen. How is it to work with?


I've never worked with linen either which is why I decided to give it a try. I'm sure I won't be able to be still once I get it on the needles.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- I have to confess to be a "buy the yarn when you find it" person. When I see something I fall in love with, well....... If I immediately have something in mind, then no problem, but if it is lace yarn I try to buy enough for a large square shawl. That way if I decide to do a triangular piece or a stole, then there is plenty. So I normally target about 2000 yds. for lace weight. I realize that most people don't want to do large oversized shawls; so if you look around at patterns, I think you'll find that a triangular shawl will vary from 1200 - 1600 yards - again for lace weight.


I am using #2 weight for one of the projects... so quad the amount of yardage for an easy 6 foot scarf/shawl. About 450+ yards per skein.

Located an attractive Lionbrand scarf weight yarn at JoAnn's...will have to wait for Friday too! :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely! Very attractive the way the colors change. :sm24:


Thanks, glad you like it, I do too. There were 3 separate yarns in the cowl. The darkest green is actually an olive green (I wear a lot of fall/autumn colors), acrylic yarn (gasp!). There is a lighter green which came to me without a label, in the big box that I mentioned earlier. It felt like as rough as burlap, and smelled like it too. It seemed to be some sort of 2 ply, one ply was an ivory, the other ply seemed to be a hand painted combination of yellow, blue, and olive green. The overall appearance was of a light olive green. I was holding my breath over this one, hoping it would soften up when gently washed in the sink. It did! Whew! Then there was the J&S lace weight in ivory. The pattern was very easy to work, and I love the overall look of the cowl. It has already gotten hot and humid here in N.C., so I probably won't have an occasion to wear it for a few months. I was so disappointed when I tried to wear it, and just didn't know what to do about the loose floppy part at the top center front. While searching Ravelry for something completely different, came across photos of similar cowls that had been attractively arranged at the base of the front neck and fastened with shawl pins or sticks. I can do that! But not until the weather cools down again.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- I have to confess to be a "buy the yarn when you find it" person. When I see something I fall in love with, well....... If I immediately have something in mind, then no problem, but if it is lace yarn I try to buy enough for a large square shawl. That way if I decide to do a triangular piece or a stole, then there is plenty. So I normally target about 2000 yds. for lace weight. I realize that most people don't want to do large oversized shawls; so if you look around at patterns, I think you'll find that a triangular shawl will vary from 1200 - 1600 yards - again for lace weight. If you are using large yarn, then I don't have a rule of thumb, largely because my preference is thinner yarn. The price is a personal issue. I have a substantial horde of lace weight yarn and I remember what I paid for it, so when I see something now, I have to ask myself if I really need it and if so is it out of my comparative price range (in which case, I don't need it).
> 
> Another comment, when I look at yarn online, if I have to pay shipping I figure that into the comparative cost of the yarn. But if you are careful and particularly if you watch the sales, often, there will be free shipping. I did some comparative shopping with Jamieson & Smith earlier this year and found that even with shipping, they yarn was less expensive than I could find in the U.S. Also beware if you are looking at EU websites, the VAT tax is probably no applicable to the sale and so even though it shows up in shopping carts, the vendor may not take it. In the case of J&S, it wasn't until the final point of "committing to the sale" that the VAT tax came off. All very confusing because I don't normally buy from EU vendors, but something to be aware of.


Thank you, DeEtta! This is also very helpful. This is much the same as how I buy fabric when I see something good that I know I can use. But I've had some unpleasant surprises in mail ordering fabric, so I don't do that if I can help it. Unless I can qualify for free shipping, shipping is usually much more than local sales tax. But more and more, items I need just aren't in the stores any longer. Thanks for the info about ordering from EU websites, I would not have known that. Does this also apply to companies located in Turkey? I've noticed many posts here and there about yarn ordered from there and hadn't thought much about it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I purchased the Knit Picks Capretta Bare in fingering weight 80% fine Marino wool and 10% cashmere and 10% nylon. 460 yards per hank and I bought two when they were on sale. So I definitely spent less than your $20. Actually, about half that. I will be starting on the shawl in a couple day. I háček about 24 rows left on the sleeve of Joe's sweater and then the cuff. All that is left after that is the neck treatment. Still not sure what I will be doing.
> 
> But, in anticipation, yesterday I copied the pattern, got my dpn out and made sure they were the correct size. Also have my 9 inch and 12 circulars ready to go! And of course reading over the pattern to get used to the different symbols.


What are you planning on making? I must have missed it. That capretta yarn is so soft!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, and we all will agree, we have been there and return frequently, depending on the project. I have a problem with reading the pattern through and understanding what should be done when. So, it usually takes me three or four starts to get a project going. I am currently not knitting, though I have a tons of WIPs. Exploring a new passion, photography. But can't leave LP, too many friends here.


Bev, we all enjoy you sharing your new passion too! Always love when you share your wonderful photos.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Today is my son's 41st birthday. For the last several years, I've tried to do something special for someone unexpectedly in celebration of the event. More or less based on the theory that since I can't give him a birthday gift, I can give someone else on. Well, the last several months have been so mashed-up and my attentions have been all over the place, that I didn't get anything done in celebration. So last night, I gave myself a gift of some linen yarn. I've never worked with it, so this will be something new for me. And since I've been in an obsessional state about Niebling's work (much of it done with linen thread), I'll have some on hand just in case. I placed this order through E-bay to the same people that I got the cobweb weight wool from. There service was great and I loved that yarn; so now I can look forward to my own "squishy mail" in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273238223556
> 
> Unfortunately, I still haven't figured out how to reduce my stash while reveling in self-indulgence. Oh well, I'll work on that later.


What a lovely way to remember and celebrate. Can't wait to see what you decide to make with your new linen yarn. I have only worked with linen/cotton mix, never just straight linen. I made dish towels with it and loved the feel of them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I was able to use most of the frogged lace weight yarn into a cowl that I dearly love the way it turned out, but am having a hard time figuring out how to wear it! It comes down over my shoulders a little, like a capelet, but then there is too much flopping around at the top center front. Saw some photos on Ravelry of similar tubular pieces anchored attractively in the front with a shawl pin or stick. Eureka!


Very pretty cowl. Love the design. A shawl pin should look great to hold it together.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I was able to use most of the frogged lace weight yarn into a cowl that I dearly love the way it turned out, but am having a hard time figuring out how to wear it! It comes down over my shoulders a little, like a capelet, but then there is too much flopping around at the top center front. Saw some photos on Ravelry of similar tubular pieces anchored attractively in the front with a shawl pin or stick. Eureka!


Joyce, it's really pretty! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful!!!!!! You on definitely on the way down that road..... I'm so excited for you.


Thanks, DeEtta. I will just have to take it step by step, but I am excited also. We'll see.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Of course! Love the wild weather. Seems to talk to my soul for some reason.
> 
> and then I just figured you left out not, my mind seemed to see it there!


Opps, I did leave out the 'not'


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Wonderful news! The start of something very special...


Thanks, Vickie. I sure would love to take wedding pics for a living instead of cleaning toilets.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Today is my son's 41st birthday. For the last several years, I've tried to do something special for someone unexpectedly in celebration of the event. More or less based on the theory that since I can't give him a birthday gift, I can give someone else on. Well, the last several months have been so mashed-up and my attentions have been all over the place, that I didn't get anything done in celebration. So last night, I gave myself a gift of some linen yarn. I've never worked with it, so this will be something new for me. And since I've been in an obsessional state about Niebling's work (much of it done with linen thread), I'll have some on hand just in case. I placed this order through E-bay to the same people that I got the cobweb weight wool from. There service was great and I loved that yarn; so now I can look forward to my own "squishy mail" in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273238223556
> 
> Unfortunately, I still haven't figured out how to reduce my stash while reveling in self-indulgence. Oh well, I'll work on that later.


Looks yummy!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Yipee! :sm24:


Thanks, Del.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I was able to use most of the frogged lace weight yarn into a cowl that I dearly love the way it turned out, but am having a hard time figuring out how to wear it! It comes down over my shoulders a little, like a capelet, but then there is too much flopping around at the top center front. Saw some photos on Ravelry of similar tubular pieces anchored attractively in the front with a shawl pin or stick. Eureka!


Love this, Joyce. I use shawl pins on cowls. Works very well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, we all enjoy you sharing your new passion too! Always love when you share your wonderful photos.


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thank you, DeEtta! This is also very helpful. This is much the same as how I buy fabric when I see something good that I know I can use. But I've had some unpleasant surprises in mail ordering fabric, so I don't do that if I can help it. Unless I can qualify for free shipping, shipping is usually much more than local sales tax. But more and more, items I need just aren't in the stores any longer. Thanks for the info about ordering from EU websites, I would not have known that. Does this also apply to companies located in Turkey? I've noticed many posts here and there about yarn ordered from there and hadn't thought much about it.


Joyce -- I've not had a lot of experience with ordering outside the US, but so far I've never seen any VAT taxes. I don't really know the answer, but I've come to understand that this is something that might affect price so at least now know to watch for/ask about it. There are so many taxes anymore, that it is hard to tell much until you can see whatever the bottom line is.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Now, for another question. I have noticed that many of you seem to use this lace type yarn that you have purchased at sales. If that perfect color and texture is found, any suggestions on how much to buy? Or do I buy as much as I can for a certain limit of money....say I have $20 in my wallet. Maybe that is too low of an amount. You can tell I'm inexperienced in this! The J & S ivory lace weight used in the cowl in the photo was passed along to me. I don't know how old it was, who bought it, or what they paid for it. A box of donated yarn had circulated through a group of ladies I volunteer with, and I was the last one to get the box! I almost passed out when I saw what others had passed up!!! So I really don't have any idea of how much money to expect to pay for this type of yarn. I haven't looked at very many web sites because the postage/shipping tends to be so high that it's out of my range. I've noticed that some of you have recommended web sites to check out, which I will do.....eventually.....!


Joyce there are many yarn sites that offer free shipping once you spend a certain amount. The other thing you "might" think about is ordering from Canadian sites. Your American dollar goes about 30% further than a Canadian dollar...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, sisu/Caryn, Vickie, and eshlemania/Bev. I like the way the cowl turned out, too. That's probably why I was so deeply disappointed when I tried to wear it the first time and had a mess!

Belle1/DeEtta and Vickie- thanks for the heads up on taxes and Canadian sites. From the ads in the knitting and crochet magazines, there seems to be wonderful yarn available from Canada, maybe because their weather doesn't get as hot and muggy as here in N.C.? I have to smile when I see "summer knits" in the magazines- that may work for the more northern regions of the U.S., but not here in the sunny (hot and muggy) South!

By the way, everyone.....I've noticed some new folks here on Lace Party and thought I would use both names (name listed with the avatar and given names that are frequently used by the long time LP participants) when replying to posts because I remember how hard it was to keep everyone straight when I first joined the conversation here. Actually, if I didn't have a handy little list, I probably couldn't keep the names straight now, either!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks, sisu/Caryn, Vickie, and eshlemania/Bev. I like the way the cowl turned out, too. That's probably why I was so deeply disappointed when I tried to wear it the first time and had a mess!
> 
> Belle1/DeEtta and Vickie- thanks for the heads up on taxes and Canadian sites. From the ads in the knitting and crochet magazines, there seems to be wonderful yarn available from Canada, maybe because their weather doesn't get as hot and muggy as here in N.C.? I have to smile when I see "summer knits" in the magazines- that may work for the more northern regions of the U.S., but not here in the sunny (hot and muggy) South!
> 
> By the way, everyone.....I've noticed some new folks here on Lace Party and thought I would use both names (name listed with the avatar and given names that are frequently used by the long time LP participants) when replying to posts because I remember how hard it was to keep everyone straight when I first joined the conversation here. Actually, if I didn't have a handy little list, I probably couldn't keep the names straight now, either!


Joyce, don't be fooled by the moniker "The Great White North." In Ottawa we get hot and humid. Yesterday with the humidity it was 96.8 F! And we haven't hit summer yet... It is a bit early but with the changing climate where we used to get one week of hot humid weather in the real summer, now we get weeks at a time of hot and humid!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev (eschelmania) - wahoo!! Congrats on the wedding photography booking. 

DeEtta (belle1) - Enjoy your new yarn. Sorry about the loss of your son, something no one should have to endure, but I love your way of celebrating his birthday.


I knit another row on Gerda this past weekend and put some time into Kelsingra making it about a quarter of the way through clue 4. No work on Addition by Subtraction since my replacement yarn has not yet arrived. I really must get back to Dahlia as that one is a gift. But the KAL whirlpool claimed another victim and I hope to knit Lubava starting in July. This KAL was set up to help the designer with hospital charges. Some kind Ravelers have and continue to translate her patterns from Russian to English, and a few to German. Beautiful shawls.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, don't be fooled by the moniker "The Great White North." In Ottawa we get hot and humid. Yesterday with the humidity it was 96.8 F! And we haven't hit summer yet... It is a bit early but with the changing climate where we used to get one week of hot humid weather in the real summer, now we get weeks at a time of hot and humid!


I smile every time I see the ads for Sugar Bush Yarns...."We make cold cool". :sm01: I would think "The Great White North" would be far north of where you are. I've always thought of that area as being at the Arctic Circle.

We have the outer bands of a tropical storm passing over us, even though it's not tropically hot, it's tropically humid!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've never worked with linen either which is why I decided to give it a try. I'm sure I won't be able to be still once I get it on the needles.


I've only ever had Linen/mix - I think with cotton or Bamboo- I knitted it into dish cloths, when Melanie did her Lace Party- I liked how it handled- although it does not 'grab' in the way a woolen fibre does.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks, glad you like it, I do too. There were 3 separate yarns in the cowl. The darkest green is actually an olive green (I wear a lot of fall/autumn colors), acrylic yarn (gasp!). There is a lighter green which came to me without a label, in the big box that I mentioned earlier. It felt like as rough as burlap, and smelled like it too. It seemed to be some sort of 2 ply, one ply was an ivory, the other ply seemed to be a hand painted combination of yellow, blue, and olive green. The overall appearance was of a light olive green. I was holding my breath over this one, hoping it would soften up when gently washed in the sink. It did! Whew! Then there was the J&S lace weight in ivory. The pattern was very easy to work, and I love the overall look of the cowl. It has already gotten hot and humid here in N.C., so I probably won't have an occasion to wear it for a few months. I was so disappointed when I tried to wear it, and just didn't know what to do about the loose floppy part at the top center front. While searching Ravelry for something completely different, came across photos of similar cowls that had been attractively arranged at the base of the front neck and fastened with shawl pins or sticks. I can do that! But not until the weather cools down again.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> What are you planning on making? I must have missed it. That capretta yarn is so soft!


Wedding shawl for a niece who has two more years of high school! Getting an early start.

We have two more nieces just a bit younger for whom I want to make wedding shawls for also.

This first one is a sort of test to make sure I have enough yarn! Making a square shawl from center out will be a lot similar to an afghan from the center out. Just will take longer because of the smaller yarn!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Vickie. I sure would love to take wedding pics for a living instead of cleaning toilets.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wedding shawl for a niece who has two more years of high school! Getting an early start.
> 
> We have two more nieces just a bit younger for whom I want to make wedding shawls for also.
> 
> This first one is a sort of test to make sure I have enough yarn! Making a square shawl from center out will be a lot similar to an afghan from the center out. Just will take longer because of the smaller yarn!


Aaah, fantastic. That's thinking ahead! Are you designing it, or using a pattern?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - wahoo!! Congrats on the wedding photography booking.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - Enjoy your new yarn. Sorry about the loss of your son, something no one should have to endure, but I love your way of celebrating his birthday.
> 
> ...


Gosh Melanie, I can't believe you have added another KAL. It is for a good cause though, and it is a beautiful shawl.
I have just blocked the Kelsingra shawl and will now work on the month of cables scarf.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Gosh Melanie, I can't believe you have added another KAL. It is for a good cause though, and it is a beautiful shawl.
> I have just blocked the Kelsingra shawl and will now work on the month of cables scarf.


Congrats on finishing Kelsingra.

For the month of cables be sure to pay attention to the wrong side rows - the knits and purls are not normal for the reverse side of a cable. i.e. you do not always purl the RS knits on the WS. It is fully charted both WS and RS. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Aaah, fantastic. That's thinking ahead! Are you designing it, or using a pattern?


Using a pattern. It is "Springtime" from The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting by Marianne Kinzel.

DeEtta had posted a picture of the lovely project she did with this design and I fell in love with it and just to find a reason to make it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848

This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!

I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


No!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


Don't see a mistake but really like the collar that you added. It fits right in with the overall design and is so well integrated. Very nice. Joe should be pleased!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


What a beautiful sweater! Nope, don't see the mistake and you did well with the collar! Spectacular pattern :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No!


Look at the next to the top basket weave. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Don't see a mistake but really like the collar that you added. It fits right in with the overall design and is so well integrated. Very nice. Joe should be pleased!!!


Thank you DeEtta. Was thinking about doing a sewn down collar, but he nixed that one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a beautiful sweater! Nope, don't see the mistake and you did well with the collar! Spectacular pattern :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Vickie! Happy and pleased at the same time.

And now it is time for a lace project! :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Using a pattern. It is "Springtime" from The First Book of Modern Lace Knitting by Marianne Kinzel.
> 
> DeEtta had posted a picture of the lovely project she did with this design and I fell in love with it and just to find a reason to make it!


Ok, I remember now. It is gorgeous.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing Kelsingra.
> 
> For the month of cables be sure to pay attention to the wrong side rows - the knits and purls are not normal for the reverse side of a cable. i.e. you do not always purl the RS knits on the WS. It is fully charted both WS and RS. :sm02:


Thank you and thanks for the heads up about the cables too. I decided to use the written pattern instead of the chart!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


I had to read further to find where the mistake is. Not obvious at all. Love the color. Good looking sweater.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


A wonderful sweater JanetLee. Such beautiful details. Joe should be so happy. I don't see any mistake even after you have pointed it out. It is only glaring to you, I believe


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - wahoo!! Congrats on the wedding photography booking.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - Enjoy your new yarn. Sorry about the loss of your son, something no one should have to endure, but I love your way of celebrating his birthday.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. I am hopeful. They have not contacted me yet, so we shall see. Nov is pretty far off.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


>


Yep, Gary and I have a cleaning business. It pays the bills and puts food on the table. And I find it not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


Now that is just awesome, JanetLee. I love your brain itches.  It is especially nice when we get to see your gorgeous results.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Look at the next to the top basket weave. :sm12: :sm12:


Why would I want to?  You know what they say, if a man rushing by on a horse can't see it, it's not there. Or something like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Look at the next to the top basket weave. :sm12: :sm12:


Is it where you've started the basket weave on stocking stitch, not purl? what ever- it does not scream at me, or maybe I am very unobservant!?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had to read further to find where the mistake is. Not obvious at all. Love the color. Good looking sweater.


Thank you. True, unless you are looking to see if it is all balanced, it is not severely noticeable. And that is why I didn't fix it! Plus I was way too far along to fix it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> A wonderful sweater JanetLee. Such beautiful details. Joe should be so happy. I don't see any mistake even after you have pointed it out. It is only glaring to you, I believe


Thank you. You are being very kind. I appreciate that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, Gary and I have a cleaning business. It pays the bills and puts food on the table. And I find it not as bad as I thought it would be.


That is what is important. I think most folks that use a cleaning company usually keep it up and just want the "extra" done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Now that is just awesome, JanetLee. I love your brain itches.  It is especially nice when we get to see your gorgeous results.


Thank you, Bev. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Why would I want to?  You know what they say, if a man rushing by on a horse can't see it, it's not there. Or something like that.


True, I can usually block it out and Joe will not even notice it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it where you've started the basket weave on stocking stitch, not purl? what ever- it does not scream at me, or maybe I am very unobservant!?


All the rest have five rows of "blocks" per section. That one only has four blocks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> All the rest have five rows of "blocks" per section. That one only has four blocks.


Ah well! So be it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well! So be it!


 :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw the front a little off center... but would not have looked for it.

I have a few fudging steps in the Paton's lace yarn project... and I have to go online for 2 more skeins to handle the 1600-2000 yards for 6 foot length (insurance). Now I know to buy 4 skeins of the other pretty stuff I spotted at JoAnns so I don't have to fix up "yarn chicken". May be a bit tough to digest. :sm23: 

Will check on yarn.com for possible savings.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I saw the front a little off center... but would not have looked for it.
> 
> I have a few fudging steps in the Paton's lace yarn project... and I have to go online for 2 more skeins to handle the 1600-2000 yards for 6 foot length (insurance). Now I know to buy 4 skeins of the other pretty stuff I spotted at JoAnns so I don't have to fix up "yarn chicken". May be a bit tough to digest. :sm23:
> 
> Will check on yarn.com for possible savings.


Must love yarn chicken! Hope I will not be playing that with my next project.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Must love yarn chicken! Hope I will not be playing that with my next project.


 :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: I only have 2 skeins of Paton's lace Porcelain. I am doing my best to avoid chewing on the "yarn chicken".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: I only have 2 skeins of Paton's lace Porcelain. I am doing my best to avoid chewing on the "yarn chicken".


Which pattern is this for? I have used this yarn for a shawl, several years ago. I believe I used not quite three skeins.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> All the rest have five rows of "blocks" per section. That one only has four blocks.


Well, I certainly didn't see that either, until you specifically pointed it out!!! No matter, it still looks fantastic.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: I only have 2 skeins of Paton's lace Porcelain. I am doing my best to avoid chewing on the "yarn chicken".


I've met that chicken! Had to take out a cast off round, and knit it a little tighter to get the cast-off done. Fortunately it didn't cause a pucker! :sm23:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: I only have 2 skeins of Paton's lace Porcelain. I am doing my best to avoid chewing on the "yarn chicken".


Yarn chicken....good one! I don't want to admit how many times I have chased the yarn chicken through a project!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Which pattern is this for? I have used this yarn for a shawl, several years ago. I believe I used not quite three skeins.


I did a semi-rewrite of a mesh pattern. The name escapes me at the moment as I am fighting the umbrella. Larger than the 40 CO stitches written.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

JanetLee, Your sweater is really fabulous. You do have good "brain itches". :sm02: Way to go. Your glaring error is not glaring to me at all, I would not have seen it without you pointing it out. It is not easy for us knitters not to be so hard on ourselves and our work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Bev, being you want to do more photography, I hope you get the next wedding!! Your work is really great and I enjoy seeing your photos as well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

So good to see new names showing up at the lace party here. I hope you all feel very welcome and share your work with us by way of pictures. We all love to see pictures.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As I mentioned before I've been working on a doily (~24" diameter) designed by Herbert Niebling. His work is very distinctive and I've been looking at a lot of it lately trying to put my finger on what makes it so unique. Well, it doesn't take a lot of analysis to realize that the first thing is that he tends toward designs which include flowers. Yes, flowers when most lace patterns are based more or less on geometric designs. So then I started thinking about why don't we see more lace designs that are representational rather than geometric. Geometric patterns are much easier to "see" in a chart. And following a well balanced plan of one increase for one decrease, geometric solutions are a ready answer.

But what if you did want to make a representational presentation? And assuming your object (let's just call it that because it could be anything from a flower to an animal to a geometric shape) has a stockinette surface, then if one is doing lace the challenge becomes how to distinguish the object from the background. After looking at a lot of Niebling's work, it seems to me that the answer is to use a mesh background. I almost envision a piece of mesh fabric with the object layed on top of it. And if you think of traditional laces, in fact, that is how many of those laces were made.

Now you might be asking yourself, why am I going off on this tangent; so I'll tell you, that last weekend when I was thinking alot about this I then had the thought wouldn't it be wonderful if I could figure out how to use the functions embedded in Microsoft's Excel program (which I use for charting) to automatically count stitches in a row -- well actually count both the number of stitches needed to knit a row and the resulting number of stitches once a row is knitted. On a whim, I sat down and created a prototype worksheet which actually does this. Basically, I set of up a stitch key (table) that includes a symbol which might be used in a chart, and then both its values: 1) how many stitches does it take to make [e.g., K2T would take 2 stitches], and how many stitches result from working of that symbol [e.g., a K2t renders 1 stitch to be worked on the next row]. With this symbol table, I was then able to create a chart, and have Excel do all the calculations for me. Then as I modified the chart, it would show me when the modification would "work" -- as in use the correct number of stitches and render the needed number of stitches. Well, I can tell you, about then I was thinking that I must truly be some kind of 'HOT STUFF.'

So basking in self-created glory and feeling mighty smug, I got on the internet and discovered with very little effort that a software program entitled "Stitch Mastery" which was written for knitting charting does the very same thing and probably a lot better than my rough and tumble prototype. A little more exploration and I find that there is a group on Ravelry which has a lot of users who work with this program and function as a support group.

So now my question is should I invest? And it isn't just the cost, its also the investment in time to learn, loss or immediate productivity, etc. Do any of you use this program or know of anyone who does?

I just remember the nightmare I had making up all those charts for the lace book translation I did a couple of years ago. No problem making the charts, but a horrific experience output them so that they were usable. No doubt it is because I'm using a very old version of Excel, but don't want to invest in a newer version since this version of Office I knew exceptionally well (not just Excel, but Word, Powerpoint and Access).

You can probably tell, that long run, I'd like to do some design work with representational lace which is why these issues are floating through my brain. I'd sure appreciate any comments or thoughts. I've also included a link to Ravelry which will take you to search for Niebling, if you are curious about looking at some of his things.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=niebling


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to luck up on JoAnn's website and ordered the 2 skeins... I can see another 44 reps of 4 rows. Not 100 more (midway through the 222 reps of the combination).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I made a PDF from the blog page... not the immediate Ravelry link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322236-1.html

32 stitches is the original count plus 4 on each side...40 total.

I remembered the mesh part of the name. 200 CO stitches (200-8=192). I call it a super scarf for the width.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I made a PDF from the blog page... not the immediate Ravelry link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322236-1.html
> 
> 32 stitches is the original count plus 4 on each side...40 total.
> 
> I remembered the mesh part of the name. 200 CO stitches (200-8=192). I call it a super scarf for the width.


Thank you Karen. That is an attractive scarf.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Bev, being you want to do more photography, I hope you get the next wedding!! Your work is really great and I enjoy seeing your photos as well.


Thanks so much, Jan. Now it's just a wait and see and I don't have a wedding on the brain. That pretty much outweighed everything the last time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Well, I certainly didn't see that either, until you specifically pointed it out!!! No matter, it still looks fantastic.


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> JanetLee, Your sweater is really fabulous. You do have good "brain itches". :sm02: Way to go. Your glaring error is not glaring to me at all, I would not have seen it without you pointing it out. It is not easy for us knitters not to be so hard on ourselves and our work.


Thank you for your kind words. Yes, we can be rough on ourselves, but I guess that is just the way it is.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned before I've been working on a doily (~24" diameter) designed by Herbert Niebling. His work is very distinctive and I've been looking at a lot of it lately trying to put my finger on what makes it so unique. Well, it doesn't take a lot of analysis to realize that the first thing is that he tends toward designs which include flowers. Yes, flowers when most lace patterns are based more or less on geometric designs. So then I started thinking about why don't we see more lace designs that are representational rather than geometric. Geometric patterns are much easier to "see" in a chart. And following a well balanced plan of one increase for one decrease, geometric solutions are a ready answer.
> 
> But what if you did want to make a representational presentation? And assuming your object (let's just call it that because it could be anything from a flower to an animal to a geometric shape) has a stockinette surface, then if one is doing lace the challenge becomes how to distinguish the object from the background. After looking at a lot of Niebling's work, it seems to me that the answer is to use a mesh background. I almost envision a piece of mesh fabric with the object layed on top of it. And if you think of traditional laces, in fact, that is how many of those laces were made.
> 
> ...


Get the program! I have one that is so-so, but does well on charting texture and cables. They really are not that difficult to learn either. If you can do an Excel worksheet, you can learn the knitting programs. Just be sure to check the written part compared to the chart. The wording can be definitely different.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Get the program! I have one that is so-so, but does well on charting texture and cables. They really are not that difficult to learn either. If you can do an Excel worksheet, you can learn the knitting programs. Just be sure to check the written part compared to the chart. The wording can be definitely different.


One of the features of the current version of this program is that you specify the language for the written portion. So in the set up tables for your symbols you can modify their standard language. And I did see some comments, where someone had suggested, that it was also possible to extract the "written instructions" to another program (as an independent file) and then use text editing on it, should you want to do global "search & replace" type functions.

I'm really tempted, but I keep looking at the "scale" weighing COSTS ($$, time, learning) vs BENEFITS (easier formatting, written instructions, standardization, less dependence on MS). If all I'm going to be doing is charting for my own benefit, then the payoff probably isn't there, but if I ever want to start sharing patterns, then....... maybe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> One of the features of the current version of this program is that you specify the language for the written portion. So in the set up tables for your symbols you can modify their standard language. And I did see some comments, where someone had suggested, that it was also possible to extract the "written instructions" to another program (as an independent file) and then use text editing on it, should you want to do global "search & replace" type functions.
> 
> I'm really tempted, but I keep looking at the "scale" weighing COSTS ($$, time, learning) vs BENEFITS (easier formatting, written instructions, standardization, less dependence on MS). If all I'm going to be doing is charting for my own benefit, then the payoff probably isn't there, but if I ever want to start sharing patterns, then....... maybe.


Even if it is just for you, it is worth it. If you can figure out the patterns that you make, learning a new program will be a walk in the park. I use mine for all the patterns I want to chart. And then export to a word document and change around as needed.

And I have done a couple of those patterns! It was several years ago and I don't know if I still have pictures of them. I made them into baby afghans. I had forgotten about them until I saw the pages on Ravelry.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Progress is being made. This morning I started the last 10 rows (the edging) for the Niebling Doily. The first row was a set up so that in the second row , the number of stitches doubled from 480 to 930. Ouch!!! Now if I can made it around row 3 then it should be more/or/less smooth sailing to the end. I've decided to do a crochet loop bind off rather than a knitted bind off. I like being able to pin out the loops when blocking. So maybe by this weekend or early next week, I'll have it on the blocking mats. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...... Yipee.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- as I was sitting there knitting last night I was thinking about Norma. Sure do miss her, and imagine that you certainly do. Do you know how here husband is doing? I know that this is a busy time of year for beekeepers and hope all is as well as possible with him. Did your package of needles arrive? I think it is sowonderful that he is entrusting Norma's 'tools-of-the-trade' to you. I know they will be loved and cherished.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Progress is being made. This morning I started the last 10 rows (the edging) for the Niebling Doily. The first row was a set up so that in the second row , the number of stitches doubled from 480 to 930. Ouch!!! Now if I can made it around row 3 then it should be more/or/less smooth sailing to the end. I've decided to do a crochet loop bind off rather than a knitted bind off. I like being able to pin out the loops when blocking. So maybe by this weekend or early next week, I'll have it on the blocking mats. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...... Yipee.


Woohoo! Even though the rows have so many stitches, you are down to the home stretch. I can't imagine how fast you knit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned before I've been working on a doily (~24" diameter) designed by Herbert Niebling. His work is very distinctive and I've been looking at a lot of it lately trying to put my finger on what makes it so unique. Well, it doesn't take a lot of analysis to realize that the first thing is that he tends toward designs which include flowers. Yes, flowers when most lace patterns are based more or less on geometric designs. So then I started thinking about why don't we see more lace designs that are representational rather than geometric. Geometric patterns are much easier to "see" in a chart. And following a well balanced plan of one increase for one decrease, geometric solutions are a ready answer.
> 
> But what if you did want to make a representational presentation? And assuming your object (let's just call it that because it could be anything from a flower to an animal to a geometric shape) has a stockinette surface, then if one is doing lace the challenge becomes how to distinguish the object from the background. After looking at a lot of Niebling's work, it seems to me that the answer is to use a mesh background. I almost envision a piece of mesh fabric with the object layed on top of it. And if you think of traditional laces, in fact, that is how many of those laces were made.
> 
> ...


Well DeEtta I truly do think you ARE hot stuff! Just going through all that figuring boggles my mind. I guess I am just a follower of the beautiful patterns people like you create and am so happy you do. 
I live the Neibling patterns and at one time someone was going to simplify one of them and we were going to do it as a group. I guess that just got lost along the way. I am so looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn’t get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- as I was sitting there knitting last night I was thinking about Norma. Sure do miss her, and imagine that you certainly do. Do you know how here husband is doing? I know that this is a busy time of year for beekeepers and hope all is as well as possible with him. Did your package of needles arrive? I think it is sowonderful that he is entrusting Norma's 'tools-of-the-trade' to you. I know they will be loved and cherished.


I've not spoken with David for a couple of weeks- he is working out a new routine for himself and Trixie (the Spaniel) gradually finding where Norma had things stashed- the needles arrived safely in a shoe box- he will be liaising with Ann at some stage. It is a nice feeling to have her bits and pieces, but yes I really do miss her- I was lucky to have found such a good F/friend- little that we did not have in common- except for her musical abilities being much more honed than mine- but we loved the same composers.
I will probably ring David again before a week is out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


That looks great, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not spoken with David for a couple of weeks- he is working out a new routine for himself and Trixie (the Spaniel) gradually finding where Norma had things stashed- the needles arrived safely in a shoe box- he will be liaising with Ann at some stage. It is a nice feeling to have her bits and pieces, but yes I really do miss her- I was lucky to have found such a good F/friend- little that we did not have in common- except for her musical abilities being much more honed than mine- but we loved the same composers.
> I will probably ring David again before a week is out.


I have also been remembering Norma and thinking about her lovely designs and the wonderful travelogues she shared. I miss her too. So glad that you inherited her tools and they got to you safely. Nice that you are in touch with her dh as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks great, Caryn!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have also been remembering Norma and thinking about her lovely designs and the wonderful travelogues she shared. I miss her too. So glad that you inherited her tools and they got to you safely. Nice that you are in touch with her dh as well.


She was such a gentle soul, but with steel there too- her lace work was so lovely- but her last year she was in so much pain. Her ashes have been scattered in a forest park.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Woohoo! Even though the rows have so many stitches, you are down to the home stretch. I can't imagine how fast you knit.


Bev, I've never thought of myself as a fast knitter -- of course, there isn't any grass growing under my needles. What I am is persistent and focussed. This project has really slowed my normal speed way down because the pattern was so unique -- very few repeated motifs -- so it was necessary to read the chart, knit a few stitches, read more, etc. And then when I made a mistake, it wasn't the easiest to fix. Well, now I'm out of the pattern and into working just the background stitches now with the edging shaping, but that I've memorized, so hopefully it will move smoothly along.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Not good whatever the cause! I gather the weather may have been hot?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev, I've never thought of myself as a fast knitter -- of course, there isn't any grass growing under my needles. What I am is persistent and focussed. This project has really slowed my normal speed way down because the pattern was so unique -- very few repeated motifs -- so it was necessary to read the chart, knit a few stitches, read more, etc. And then when I made a mistake, it wasn't the easiest to fix. Well, now I'm out of the pattern and into working just the background stitches now with the edging shaping, but that I've memorized, so hopefully it will move smoothly along.


Really looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Ann,please take care of yourself and take it easy. Knitting with lots of tea or cold drinks of your preference...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was such a gentle soul, but with steel there too- her lace work was so lovely- but her last year she was in so much pain. Her ashes have been scattered in a forest park.


At least she is resting in peace now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Ann, that is a pretty scary experience. Please take care of yourself and remember to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well DeEtta I truly do think you ARE hot stuff! Just going through all that figuring boggles my mind. I guess I am just a follower of the beautiful patterns people like you create and am so happy you do.
> I live the Neibling patterns and at one time someone was going to simplify one of them and we were going to do it as a group. I guess that just got lost along the way. I am so looking forward to seeing yours.


Thanks Caryn. I vaguely remember something about the Frosted Leave pattern years ago, but at the time I was busy with something else. I will say, that I think any one of us could do it. Other than the size of the project and the fact that you have to very closely read the chart, it is quite manageable. That's not to say I don't feel some satisfaction about nearly finishing it. I've learned a number of things from this effort so I'm pleased that it was a good use of my time. Maybe over the next few days, I'll write up a couple of the "insights" that I experienced so we can share.

I've been using MS Excel now for a very long time -- I'd say upwards of 30 years or so. Its a program with an incredible set of tools that not only allow for complex calculations, but a lot of "if then..." sort of evaluations. Its because of those inherent capabilities that I've been able to use it with relative ease for charting. But I've found that the biggest limitation now is that the old-version that I'm using doesn't have the ability to output files into formats which can be easily integrated with other files. Thus making it difficult to want to do a lot of work with it. And before I go "toes up", I'd like to do some lace pattern designing; hence my focus on this issue right now.

"Hot Stuff" -- I think not. Sometimes maybe a bit too proud of myself occasionally -- but that bubble is easily burst.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> At least she is resting in peace now.


yes- I am quite sure she is at rest.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


Speaking of Hot Stuff -- Wow!!! that is one gorgeous piece. I can't see the beads, but it doesn't matter. That is really nicely balance design and the color (although I initially had my reservations) looks just great. Good photos too. Is that your lovely grey hair?? A somewhat similar hair style to mine.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not spoken with David for a couple of weeks- he is working out a new routine for himself and Trixie (the Spaniel) gradually finding where Norma had things stashed- the needles arrived safely in a shoe box- he will be liaising with Ann at some stage. It is a nice feeling to have her bits and pieces, but yes I really do miss her- I was lucky to have found such a good F/friend- little that we did not have in common- except for her musical abilities being much more honed than mine- but we loved the same composers.
> I will probably ring David again before a week is out.


Please give him my best wishes when next you speak to him. I miss her too and think often and fondly of her.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


Beautiful! -- Shawl and knitting both.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Ann -- do take care. We need you. Keep that glass/water bottle near you at all times and USE IT, please. Dehydration isn't to be taken lightly. You are always so busy, but take time to care for yourself.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


That's beautiful, Caryn. Awesome job.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was such a gentle soul, but with steel there too- her lace work was so lovely- but her last year she was in so much pain. Her ashes have been scattered in a forest park.


She sure was a special person. I miss her also. She was the kind of person who enriches the lives she touched.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Ann, so sorry to hear this. Glad it was a quick fix. Take care and drink your water. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Please give him my best wishes when next you speak to him. I miss her too and think often and fondly of her.


I will mention that we have been remembering her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> She sure was a special person. I miss her also. She was the kind of person who enriches the lives she touched.


That she did indeed!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Chamomile and mint (for those who CAN indulge) are great for adding flavor to the water.

Make it fresh within 4-8 hours otherwise the flavor may be "off".

Waiting impatiently for my 2 skeins to come next week. :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Caryn. I vaguely remember something about the Frosted Leave pattern years ago, but at the time I was busy with something else. I will say, that I think any one of us could do it. Other than the size of the project and the fact that you have to very closely read the chart, it is quite manageable. That's not to say I don't feel some satisfaction about nearly finishing it. I've learned a number of things from this effort so I'm pleased that it was a good use of my time. Maybe over the next few days, I'll write up a couple of the "insights" that I experienced so we can share.
> 
> I've been using MS Excel now for a very long time -- I'd say upwards of 30 years or so. Its a program with an incredible set of tools that not only allow for complex calculations, but a lot of "if then..." sort of evaluations. Its because of those inherent capabilities that I've been able to use it with relative ease for charting. But I've found that the biggest limitation now is that the old-version that I'm using doesn't have the ability to output files into formats which can be easily integrated with other files. Thus making it difficult to want to do a lot of work with it. And before I go "toes up", I'd like to do some lace pattern designing; hence my focus on this issue right now.
> 
> "Hot Stuff" -- I think not. Sometimes maybe a bit too proud of myself occasionally -- but that bubble is easily burst.


It would be wonderful to have your insights. Maybe, someday, I will give it a try. I hope you do figure out a program that works best for you for your lace pattern designing aims.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Speaking of Hot Stuff -- Wow!!! that is one gorgeous piece. I can't see the beads, but it doesn't matter. That is really nicely balance design and the color (although I initially had my reservations) looks just great. Good photos too. Is that your lovely grey hair?? A somewhat similar hair style to mine.


Thank you DeEtta. That is me and my grey hair


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful! -- Shawl and knitting both.


Thanks so much Del.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> That's beautiful, Caryn. Awesome job.


Thank you Bev. It was a challenging and satisfying knitting project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Progress is being made. This morning I started the last 10 rows (the edging) for the Niebling Doily. The first row was a set up so that in the second row , the number of stitches doubled from 480 to 930. Ouch!!! Now if I can made it around row 3 then it should be more/or/less smooth sailing to the end. I've decided to do a crochet loop bind off rather than a knitted bind off. I like being able to pin out the loops when blocking. So maybe by this weekend or early next week, I'll have it on the blocking mats. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...... Yipee.


I know that feeling! One I knit about 5 years ago took me 4 hours to bind off! No, I did not do it all in one setting. No way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


Oh my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have also been remembering Norma and thinking about her lovely designs and the wonderful travelogues she shared. I miss her too. So glad that you inherited her tools and they got to you safely. Nice that you are in touch with her dh as well.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


{{hugs}} Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will mention that we have been remembering her!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning. 

I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.

Definitely need to pay attention to this one. As soon as you get comfortable (yeah, right) with a certain rhythm, it ups and changes on you!

But, I am really liking the way it looks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


Yummy -- and it looks like a nice delicate yellow. Will be very airy, I think.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yummy -- and it looks like a nice delicate yellow. Will be very airy, I think.


Thank you. It is actually an ivory white, but I agree with you, it does look like a delicate yellow in the picture. Shall try for natural light on the next one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


Beautiful start. Can't wait to see how the pattern progresses.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will mention that we have been remembering her!


Yes, please do so. She is missed.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


It is really lovely! Can't wait to see more...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks, glad you like it, I do too. There were 3 separate yarns in the cowl. The darkest green is actually an olive green (I wear a lot of fall/autumn colors), acrylic yarn (gasp!). There is a lighter green which came to me without a label, in the big box that I mentioned earlier. It felt like as rough as burlap, and smelled like it too. It seemed to be some sort of 2 ply, one ply was an ivory, the other ply seemed to be a hand painted combination of yellow, blue, and olive green. The overall appearance was of a light olive green. I was holding my breath over this one, hoping it would soften up when gently washed in the sink. It did! Whew! Then there was the J&S lace weight in ivory. The pattern was very easy to work, and I love the overall look of the cowl. It has already gotten hot and humid here in N.C., so I probably won't have an occasion to wear it for a few months. I was so disappointed when I tried to wear it, and just didn't know what to do about the loose floppy part at the top center front. While searching Ravelry for something completely different, came across photos of similar cowls that had been attractively arranged at the base of the front neck and fastened with shawl pins or sticks. I can do that! But not until the weather cools down again.


Your cowl is really pretty, Joyce. I think a lot of people just wear a cowl floppy but I understand being uncomfortable with that.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


That is just beautiful, Caryn. You did a lovely job.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Progress is being made. This morning I started the last 10 rows (the edging) for the Niebling Doily. The first row was a set up so that in the second row , the number of stitches doubled from 480 to 930. Ouch!!! Now if I can made it around row 3 then it should be more/or/less smooth sailing to the end. I've decided to do a crochet loop bind off rather than a knitted bind off. I like being able to pin out the loops when blocking. So maybe by this weekend or early next week, I'll have it on the blocking mats. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...... Yipee.


Those doubling rows are killers. I'm working in the car on the More Pi blanket and it is up to 576 stitches and takes forever to get around the circle. It is stranded and I have to untangle about every 100 stitches. I have about 35 rows of that chart left then will be adding the border.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Those doubling rows are killers. I'm working in the car on the More Pi blanket and it is up to 576 stitches and takes forever to get around the circle. It is stranded and I have to untangle about every 100 stitches. I have about 35 rows of that chart left then will be adding the border.


Hard to keep everything sorted out when traveling in a car. I'm not sure, I could do that --of course, I'm usually the driver so it isn't a question anyway. Your project is reaching a substantial size --- a long way around. That's a beautiful blanket. Don't remember having seen it before. What colors are you using?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> As I mentioned before I've been working on a doily (~24" diameter) designed by Herbert Niebling. His work is very distinctive and I've been looking at a lot of it lately trying to put my finger on what makes it so unique. Well, it doesn't take a lot of analysis to realize that the first thing is that he tends toward designs which include flowers. Yes, flowers when most lace patterns are based more or less on geometric designs. So then I started thinking about why don't we see more lace designs that are representational rather than geometric. Geometric patterns are much easier to "see" in a chart. And following a well balanced plan of one increase for one decrease, geometric solutions are a ready answer.
> 
> But what if you did want to make a representational presentation? And assuming your object (let's just call it that because it could be anything from a flower to an animal to a geometric shape) has a stockinette surface, then if one is doing lace the challenge becomes how to distinguish the object from the background. After looking at a lot of Niebling's work, it seems to me that the answer is to use a mesh background. I almost envision a piece of mesh fabric with the object layed on top of it. And if you think of traditional laces, in fact, that is how many of those laces were made.
> 
> ...


I'd be smug, too. I like using excel for weaving patterns. I have a weaving software program and never use it because it's too tedious. I feel like I'm more in control with excel. Just my two cents.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Whew, that's a relief. Glad you are back home.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


That really looks great, JanetLee. Very pretty, you should like the way it looks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I just finished reading the rest of the last thread, really got behind, and want to thank those of you who congratulated me in the garden tour and on my woven scarf.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'd be smug, too. I like using excel for weaving patterns. I have a weaving software program and never use it because it's too tedious. I feel like I'm more in control with excel. Just my two cents.


Its almost "the devil you know...." kind of a thing. I've spent hundreds of hours with Excel, and not knowing how long it will take me to master another program is very offputting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta (belle1), I agree with Caryn. You are awesome! Re: Excel - I used to joke that if I was stuck on a deserted island (with electricity of course, lol) and could have only one software program it would be Excel.

Caryn (sisu), fabulous Kelsingra. It is a nice size. Don't let my FIL see your view, he would be mighty jealous. 

Ann - (sort of) glad it was just dehydration. That is something that is very serious, but easily fixed. I keep a glass of water on the kitchen counter that I sip from all day when home and have the same on my desk at work. You do not have to guzzle full glasses which can be uncomfortable. Frequent sips are easier. Take care of yourself, please. 

JanetLee (run4fitness) - Lovely start. That is a pretty center motif.


Norma was a jewel. I too miss her and her wonderful knitting.


I have made it half way through clue 4 of Kelsingra. The same pattern Caryn just finished. This clue is moving along quickly, well relatively quick considering my lack of knitting speed and knitting time, lol.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you all who wished me well. I have been fine to-day but making sure I drink over 2 litres of water as it is so warm.
De Etta and Janet Lee I have no idea how you have the inclination to fathom out patterns as you do .I am quite happy leaving all the work to you while I just follow the instructions .In other words I am possibly too lazy to even try.
Caryn,your Kelsingra turned out really well .
Melanie ,you are a sticker at the various projects .My Kelsingra came off the needles when I had only done two clues as I felt I was being swamped with too many projects .
Karen,hope your parcel arrives soon .


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Off-the-wall,question: If I start a crescent shawl in plain stockinette, can I put "any" border on it? I've seen a few ( particularly Sitwell https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sitwell ) that look lovely enough, but I really don't want to buy a pattern to figure out how to do a wider center such as is shown in her shawl (assuming short rows) before adding an entirely different border to it. TIA!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> Off-the-wall,question: If I start a crescent shawl in plain stockinette, can I put "any" border on it? I've seen a few ( particularly Sitwell https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sitwell ) that look lovely enough, but I really don't want to buy a pattern to figure out how to do a wider center such as is shown in her shawl (assuming short rows) before adding an entirely different border to it. TIA!


Loretta -- I'm not sure of the answer to your question, but when I looked at the shawl in your link, it doesn't look like you'd want to append a lace edge since the bottom edge is already shaped with the diamonds. But I did do a quick search on the internet and found this blog which has a nice explanation of shawl shaping. Its a bit theoretical, but perhaps after quickly reviewing this you'll have some ideas. Good luck.

https://knitting.today/knit-crescent-shawls/


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Loretta -- I'm not sure of the answer to your question, but when I looked at the shawl in your link, it doesn't look like you'd want to append a lace edge since the bottom edge is already shaped with the diamonds. But I did do a quick search on the internet and found this blog which has a nice explanation of shawl shaping. Its a bit theoretical, but perhaps after quickly reviewing this you'll have some ideas. Good luck.
> 
> https://knitting.today/knit-crescent-shawls/


THANK YOU! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


Lovely start, JanetLee.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that is gorgeous!


Thank you JanetLee.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


Wonderful knitting on this pretty pattern. Your start is so perfect. What center cast on did you use ?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is just beautiful, Caryn. You did a lovely job.


Thank you so much Barbara.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Those doubling rows are killers. I'm working in the car on the More Pi blanket and it is up to 576 stitches and takes forever to get around the circle. It is stranded and I have to untangle about every 100 stitches. I have about 35 rows of that chart left then will be adding the border.


Wow, I bet that's a beauty!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (belle1), I agree with Caryn. You are awesome! Re: Excel - I used to joke that if I was stuck on a deserted island (with electricity of course, lol) and could have only one software program it would be Excel.
> 
> Caryn (sisu), fabulous Kelsingra. It is a nice size. Don't let my FIL see your view, he would be mighty jealous.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. It is a nice size shawl. You and your fil are welcome to visit! You are making good progress on your shawl. There is a nice rhythm to the last clues, so they do go relatively quickly. Just be careful with that upcoming transition row. It did give me a bit of trouble.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you all who wished me well. I have been fine to-day but making sure I drink over 2 litres of water as it is so warm.
> De Etta and Janet Lee I have no idea how you have the inclination to fathom out patterns as you do .I am quite happy leaving all the work to you while I just follow the instructions .In other words I am possibly too lazy to even try.
> Caryn,your Kelsingra turned out really well .
> Melanie ,you are a sticker at the various projects .My Kelsingra came off the needles when I had only done two clues as I felt I was being swamped with too many projects .
> Karen,hope your parcel arrives soon .


Thank you Ann. I am glad to hear you are feeling better and staying hydrated. Too bad about your Kelsingra, but I do know that feeling of being swamped. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your cowl is really pretty, Joyce. I think a lot of people just wear a cowl floppy but I understand being uncomfortable with that.


Thank you, Barbara. I'm just a little too fussy with things, I guess. Every time I start out with something that is supposed to be "shabby chic" for example, I tweek it enough that it isn't shabby chic any more!

Yesterday, I went to 2 local yarn shops in my area....and was totally disappointed. The first one I went to stated matter-of-factly that they don't carry lace weight yarn. Period. And there was no offer to see if ordering for me was a possibility. I was also looking for a particular color of DMC perle cotton and this person said she had 2 colors of DMC variegated and considered it a mistake. There sure was a lot of everything else in the store, but prices were so high I was afraid of touching anything.

The second store was much more friendly, the prices were a little lower than the first but still way beyond my reach. Given that this area is much warmer than say Upstate New York or Minnesota, I was surprised to see all the bulky yarn in stock in both stores. I just don't think it gets cold enough here in the winter for that really thick yarn. But I'm sure they wouldn't stock it unless it was selling.

So I guess mail order is what I will have to do, like it or not. I was hoping to avoid shipping costs so I'll have to double check on different web sites about their minimums for free shipping. What a lot of bother. Thanks to everyone who has made recommendations.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'd be smug, too. I like using excel for weaving patterns. I have a weaving software program and never use it because it's too tedious. I feel like I'm more in control with excel. Just my two cents.


I've used Excel for a long time and am happy to hear of LP folks using it for knitting patterns. I have used it in a much simpler way, to let me plug in my gauge for a particular yarn and it figures out how many stitches to cast on, number of increases, just about anything I want to know, for my favorite basic sweater. Using Excel to keep track of stitch counts on shawls and doilies ..... what a brilliant idea! Thanks to everyone who has "put in their two cents" about this!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its almost "the devil you know...." kind of a thing. I've spent hundreds of hours with Excel, and not knowing how long it will take me to master another program is very offputting.


I'm with you on this one. I've been heavily involved with computers since 1971. I've had to re-learn so many operating systems since then, I really don't want to do it anymore. What I have suits my purposes perfectly. Don't need any new bells and whistles to do what I need to!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been involved with computers since MS-Dos 2 or 3.3

DeVry is where I received my first I.T. degree in Electronics Technology. Didn't get over a C GPA but I earned/learned what is needed.

Received an email notice from the JoAnn website that I should expect fluffy-package by Friday of next week at the latest.

I just made out like a bandit at JoAnn's today --> 4 bundles of mostly cotton in green to white that cost $9.99 apiece. 1 paper coupon from Michael's, 1 online ad from Michael's, and another ad from JoAnn's (all had 40% off). I saved $12 total off the entire purchase! I only spent a tad under $30 including tax. :sm24: 

Found a word file with instructions for Feather-and-Fan --> I only have to CO 228 to make it work. Since it is in units of 18 ... possibly 9 rows top and bottom of knit only, border stitches. 6 per side... I'll recalculate to see if it should be 6 or 9 on the sides.

At least preplanning keeps me from messing up before I commit circular and yarn. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful start. Can't wait to see how the pattern progresses.


Thanks, but not today! Working in the garden gives me dirty stained hands and no way I am handling this yarn with stained hands!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It is really lovely! Can't wait to see more...


Thanks Vickie P. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That really looks great, JanetLee. Very pretty, you should like the way it looks.


Thanks, Barbara. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I just finished reading the rest of the last thread, really got behind, and want to thank those of you who congratulated me in the garden tour and on my woven scarf.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (belle1), I agree with Caryn. You are awesome! Re: Excel - I used to joke that if I was stuck on a deserted island (with electricity of course, lol) and could have only one software program it would be Excel.
> 
> Caryn (sisu), fabulous Kelsingra. It is a nice size. Don't let my FIL see your view, he would be mighty jealous.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you all who wished me well. I have been fine to-day but making sure I drink over 2 litres of water as it is so warm.
> De Etta and Janet Lee I have no idea how you have the inclination to fathom out patterns as you do .I am quite happy leaving all the work to you while I just follow the instructions .In other words I am possibly too lazy to even try.
> Caryn,your Kelsingra turned out really well .
> Melanie ,you are a sticker at the various projects .My Kelsingra came off the needles when I had only done two clues as I felt I was being swamped with too many projects .
> Karen,hope your parcel arrives soon .


Ann, it is a matter of getting an idea in your brain and it just won't let go. That is why I call them "brain itches", the idea just starts taking over thought time and I have to do something about it.

But I like following patterns also! Best of both worlds.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely start, JanetLee.


Thanks, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful knitting on this pretty pattern. Your start is so perfect. What center cast on did you use ?


Goodness, a bit different from what I have ever seen, but I doubt if it is anything new. I use 4 dpn. First I will do the long tail cast on with one needle, but, I will have the "tail" yarn running through the stitches just like a life line. Then when I transfer over to the 4 dpn I will pull that tail to tighten up stitches. Usually after a couple of rows it is snug and I will weave the tail in. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Goodness, a bit different from what I have ever seen, but I doubt if it is anything new. I use 4 dpn. First I will do the long tail cast on with one needle, but, I will have the "tail" yarn running through the stitches just like a life line. Then when I transfer over to the 4 dpn I will pull that tail to tighten up stitches. Usually after a couple of rows it is snug and I will weave the tail in. Hope that makes sense.


Yes, that does make sense, only how do you get the tail through the stitches- with a crochet hook? I haven't heard of this way of doing it. It is kind of like Emily Ockers circular cast on, but hers is done all with a crochet hook.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have been involved with computers since MS-Dos 2 or 3.3
> 
> DeVry is where I received my first I.T. degree in Electronics Technology. Didn't get over a C GPA but I earned/learned what is needed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a real good deal Karen. Preplanning is always a good bet!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


WOW!!! Can't wait to see the blocked version
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


Can't wait to see it blocked!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> WOW!!! Can't wait to see the blocked version
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


You and me both. Wish I could stay home today and work on it, but I suppose it is occasionally worthwhile recognizing that there are other things in life than knitting. Oh Really??????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't wait to see it blocked!


Julie -- you've been so quiet lately, I'm hoping you are just taking a break and that it isn't because your neighbors have continued to be a real challenge. Been missing hearing from you. What are you working on now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- you've been so quiet lately, I'm hoping you are just taking a break and that it isn't because your neighbors have continued to be a real challenge. Been missing hearing from you. What are you working on now?


Just busy, DeEtta! I am working on a commission for knee warmers for my friend Anne- they are 60x 40 down to 44cm, in 1x1 rib so fairly slow going on 3.5mm circulars, but nice also because I am using Norma's needles. Sitting here I have picked up the 4ply Baby Jane's that I accidentally knitted two rights, so I am working on getting the left correct, twice over!
The Police finally turned up on Thursday, I think it was- Hori claimed it was the other dog he was complaining about- I am still giving him a very wide berth.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> You and me both. Wish I could stay home today and work on it, but I suppose it is occasionally worthwhile recognizing that there are other things in life than knitting. Oh Really??????


 :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, that does make sense, only how do you get the tail through the stitches- with a crochet hook? I haven't heard of this way of doing it. It is kind of like Emily Ockers circular cast on, but hers is done all with a crochet hook.


I am actually holding the "tail" along the needle as I am casting on. Can be a bit fiddly, but it works for me. And it is a great way to keep track of the beginning/end of the round. I just take the tail back and forth each row until I go to circulars and then start using a stitch marker.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


That is a lovely tease! Looking forward to seeing it in all it's glory!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


Wow! This is going to be amazing. I have not tried a Niebling pattern but it is in my knitting bucket list. I even have a few balls of Curio.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I am actually holding the "tail" along the needle as I am casting on. Can be a bit fiddly, but it works for me. And it is a great way to keep track of the beginning/end of the round. I just take the tail back and forth each row until I go to circulars and then start using a stitch marker.


Interesting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If I have a pattern that has a SL first St... I use the cable CO for the VERY last needed stitch. Others (socks) I can choose either knit or cable (knit CO turns out flatter).


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,that is going to be stunning .Anxious to see it in its’ blocked mode .Now what is that about there being other things besides knitting ? Tell me more LOL 
I have started Elizabeth’s latest KAL .I must have missed a yo as the count is wrong so will check in the morning as it is time for bed .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,that is going to be stunning .Anxious to see it in its' blocked mode .Now what is that about there being other things besides knitting ? Tell me more LOL
> I have started Elizabeth's latest KAL .I must have missed a yo as the count is wrong so will check in the morning as it is time for bed .


Sleep well!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


Ooh, what fun this will be to see it bloom. I can feel your excitement in being so close to the finish!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just busy, DeEtta! I am working on a commission for knee warmers for my friend Anne- they are 60x 40 down to 44cm, in 1x1 rib so fairly slow going on 3.5mm circulars, but nice also because I am using Norma's needles. Sitting here I have picked up the 4ply Baby Jane's that I accidentally knitted two rights, so I am working on getting the left correct, twice over!
> The Police finally turned up on Thursday, I think it was- Hori claimed it was the other dog he was complaining about- I am still giving him a very wide berth.


Never heard of knee warmers. Nice that you have a commission for them and what a great feeling to be using those needles. 
Good idea to be giving wide berth to Hori !


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am actually holding the "tail" along the needle as I am casting on. Can be a bit fiddly, but it works for me. And it is a great way to keep track of the beginning/end of the round. I just take the tail back and forth each row until I go to circulars and then start using a stitch marker.


Oh, that is different. But it certainly does work for you as can be attested to by your lovely start!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,that is going to be stunning .Anxious to see it in its' blocked mode .Now what is that about there being other things besides knitting ? Tell me more LOL
> I have started Elizabeth's latest KAL .I must have missed a yo as the count is wrong so will check in the morning as it is time for bed .


Hope you find it. Yarn overs are easy to fudge in usually. Hope that is all it is.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh, that is different. But it certainly does work for you as can be attested to by your lovely start!


Thank you, Caryn.

I actually had a lady tell me I used the Magic Circle when I cast on. I don't. I don't use circular needles until it is bit enough to either fit the 12 inch or 16 inch, depending on what size I am using.

It works for me. Give it a try next time around. It is fiddly so be prepared for that. At least on the first couple of rounds to make sure it is drawn up tight enough.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is what it looks like at the end of Chart B, first time around. I used 3/4 of an ounce going from the pink marker to current position. That is one repetition of Chart B. Makes me start to wonder if I will have enough yarn to make it as big as I was wanting to. If not, it is good practice! And someone will love it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Here is what it looks like at the end of Chart B, first time around. I used 3/4 of an ounce going from the pink marker to current position. That is one repetition of Chart B. Makes me start to wonder if I will have enough yarn to make it as big as I was wanting to. If not, it is good practice! And someone will love it.


JanetLee, it's beautiful!! And I'm sure it will be stunning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Never heard of knee warmers. Nice that you have a commission for them and what a great feeling to be using those needles.
> Good idea to be giving wide berth to Hori !


Anne needed something to keep her knees warm at night (in bed) so we measured and I figured- they may be a first!
I am giving everybody a wide berth today- the rain is pouring down- does not encourage one to go visiting!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I've got some knitting done this past 2 weeks in between the renovations. I finished and cast off a Boomerang shawlette made with Caron Cakes in Blueberry. It was not exciting but a mindless knit. My linen scarf continues. I was out 1 stitch in one of the pattern repeats and so tinked back 5 rows and have restarted the pattern repeats.

I'm starting to play with some of my Mom's yarn. She had a different colour sensibility than I do but some of it is growing on me. She has some novelty yarn that is hot pink, lighter pink and hot orange and lighter orange with intermittent shiny "boucle" bits. That and some orange and pink and hot pink cottons and linen blends. I'm looking at a wrap "recipe" from Ravelry called "Green Before The Gold Shawl Knit Recipe" by Jane Thornley. I just need to do some colour/stitch combinations and swatches to decide what will look good. I think this will be an ongoing pursuit...

We've started the pond up again and I've been sitting at the kitchen table, looking out the patio doors at the goings on. One pair of Cardinals have a youngster. I'm not sure if it's male or female as she/he is a very nondescript browny beige with no real colour to the beak. I'm calling it "her" as she has her father wrapped around her wing! He tweets so I throw some peanuts out, he swoops in and she stands on the deck or the railing tweeting furiously and flapping her wings like a Hummingbird waiting to be fed. Funny thing when he's not around she feeds herself quite well from the peanut crumbs on the deck and patio!!!

It was very hot and humid this past week which is unusually early for us but the cold front went through last night and today has been delightfully refreshing!

Hope all is well with you all. Wishing you good knitting...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, it's beautiful!! And I'm sure it will be stunning :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you! I am hoping since I have now completed this chart the first time, the subsequent times will be easier! Not faster, but easier. Because now I have a reference "copy" to go by! :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547104-1.html#12488494

Just wanted to show you lovely folks the yarn I was gifted with yesterday. (Friday)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> WOW!!! Can't wait to see the blocked version
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


And a ditto from me, DeEtta!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547104-1.html#12488494
> 
> Just wanted to show you lovely folks the yarn I was gifted with yesterday. (Friday)


WOW! Isn't it - ahem - (nice), to be in the right place at the right time? Good for you. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> WOW! Isn't it - ahem - (nice), to be in the right place at the right time? Good for you. :sm24:


Just had to snicker, and you couldn't be more correct! ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is what it looks like at the end of Chart B, first time around. I used 3/4 of an ounce going from the pink marker to current position. That is one repetition of Chart B. Makes me start to wonder if I will have enough yarn to make it as big as I was wanting to. If not, it is good practice! And someone will love it.


I love this start JanetLee.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've got some knitting done this past 2 weeks in between the renovations. I finished and cast off a Boomerang shawlette made with Caron Cakes in Blueberry. It was not exciting but a mindless knit. My linen scarf continues. I was out 1 stitch in one of the pattern repeats and so tinked back 5 rows and have restarted the pattern repeats.
> 
> I'm starting to play with some of my Mom's yarn. She had a different colour sensibility than I do but some of it is growing on me. She has some novelty yarn that is hot pink, lighter pink and hot orange and lighter orange with intermittent shiny "boucle" bits. That and some orange and pink and hot pink cottons and linen blends. I'm looking at a wrap "recipe" from Ravelry called "Green Before The Gold Shawl Knit Recipe" by Jane Thornley. I just need to do some colour/stitch combinations and swatches to decide what will look good. I think this will be an ongoing pursuit...
> 
> ...


Birds are one of the things I am looking forward to when DH and I move. We spent the night on the property a few weeks back in the motorcoach and I got to listen to birds settle in for the evening. It has been a long time since I have been able to do that (I live in suburbia).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547104-1.html#12488494
> 
> Just wanted to show you lovely folks the yarn I was gifted with yesterday. (Friday)


What a haul. As my Mom would say "that should keep you off the street corners...." You've quite a bit on your plate already; so what's a little more!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, the day is complete. The doily (can we call something that large a doily?) is pinned out and drying now. Hopefully, I'll be able to photograph it in the morning. Ended up being 30-31" in diameter and miracle or miracles I didn't find any dropped stitches while I was pinning. Big sigh of relief/accomplishment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I love this start JanetLee.


Thank you. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a haul. As my Mom would say "that should keep you off the street corners...." You've quite a bit on your plate already; so what's a little more!!!!


At least I will not be bored!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, the day is complete. The doily (can we call something that large a doily?) is pinned out and drying now. Hopefully, I'll be able to photograph it in the morning. Ended up being 30-31" in diameter and miracle or miracles I didn't find any dropped stitches while I was pinning. Big sigh of relief/accomplishment.


What a great size. And no dropped stitches is a very good thing. ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, the day is complete. The doily (can we call something that large a doily?) is pinned out and drying now. Hopefully, I'll be able to photograph it in the morning. Ended up being 30-31" in diameter and miracle or miracles I didn't find any dropped stitches while I was pinning. Big sigh of relief/accomplishment.


My current green cotton wedge-knit doily will be easily 30-40 inches from edge to edge. I am not surprised on size...but I am dealing with worsted weight yarn.
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Birds are one of the things I am looking forward to when DH and I move. We spent the night on the property a few weeks back in the motorcoach and I got to listen to birds settle in for the evening. It has been a long time since I have been able to do that (I live in suburbia).


Melanie, we live in the suburbs as well and we don't have a huge propert. It's just a bit larger than the usual lot but we planted trees and had the pond put in as well as put up feeders. It is entertainment and a bit of nature...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.

This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.

I didn't starch this doily before pinning it out (was in too much of a rush this time). From now on it will get a full boiled starch treatment. I'll be using the doily on a table and I don't want all those loops to be going in every direction. 

The pattern I worked from which I got from Ravelry, offered a number of different edge treatments. And in reviewing the projects that were posted on Ravelry, I probably saw another 5 or more edges. Basically, individual knitters added the edge that fit their design goals, and in a few cases, the entire band with the shell scallops was omitted. These knitters took the freedom to modify the original design -- which I think is great.

I have lots more thoughts about this project, but will save them for later. Now, I just wanted to share.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, I bet that's a beauty!


It's too much of a blob to take a picture. I hope I can get a lot done in the car on the drive home. We have about 1400 miles to drive to get home. Lots of knitting time!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning! How will you display it?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Just awesome!!! I don't even aspire to do such a complicated pattern. But I appreciate the art, perseverance and skill required!! Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547104-1.html#12488494
> 
> Just wanted to show you lovely folks the yarn I was gifted with yesterday. (Friday)


That was quite a gift!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Absolutely stunning! How will you display it?


Joyce, I plan on using it right where it sits now, but probably with a crystal vase situated in the the middle. Proportionately I think it fits the table and I usually have a similarily sized white crochet doily there that my Mom made. Looked fine, but the white was rather lost on the beige runner.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Just awesome!!! I don't even aspire to do such a complicated pattern. But I appreciate the art, perseverance and skill required!! Well done!


Thanks Vicki. I am proud of this one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've got some knitting done this past 2 weeks in between the renovations. I finished and cast off a Boomerang shawlette made with Caron Cakes in Blueberry. It was not exciting but a mindless knit. My linen scarf continues. I was out 1 stitch in one of the pattern repeats and so tinked back 5 rows and have restarted the pattern repeats.
> 
> I'm starting to play with some of my Mom's yarn. She had a different colour sensibility than I do but some of it is growing on me. She has some novelty yarn that is hot pink, lighter pink and hot orange and lighter orange with intermittent shiny "boucle" bits. That and some orange and pink and hot pink cottons and linen blends. I'm looking at a wrap "recipe" from Ravelry called "Green Before The Gold Shawl Knit Recipe" by Jane Thornley. I just need to do some colour/stitch combinations and swatches to decide what will look good. I think this will be an ongoing pursuit...
> 
> ...


Must be a treat to watch the birds. I've enjoyed seeing cardinals in Ohio while we are here. We don't have them in New Mexico ????

We had a nice family birthday party for my granddaughter who turned 8. Yesterday my grandson had a baseball scrimmage. Luckily, it was a beautiful day out and the rain never materialized. And, tomorrow, we leave already.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Must be a treat to watch the birds. I've enjoyed seeing cardinals in Ohio while we are here. We don't have them in New Mexico ????
> 
> We had a nice family birthday party for my granddaughter who turned 8. Yesterday my grandson had a baseball scrimmage. Luckily, it was a beautiful day out and the rain never materialized. And, tomorrow, we leave already.


How nice for you to get to share such fun family events. And this time of year in Ohio is really pleasant as I recall from having lived there quite some time ago. I too loved watching the cardinals -- they just look so perky. Have a safe trip back.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce, I plan on using it right where it sits now, but probably with a crystal vase situated in the the middle. Proportionately I think it fits the table and I usually have a similarily sized white crochet doily there that my Mom made. Looked fine, but the white was rather lost on the beige runner.


What a beautiful piece to enjoy every day for years to come! I was just wondering about your display, some people have them mounted and framed. But I like the idea of placing them on a table or other flat surface to be enjoyed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning, DeEtta, and quite an accomplishment and a beautiful knitting job.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


I am in awe of your knitting skills! This is stunning. And thanks for your notes on making it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Must be a treat to watch the birds. I've enjoyed seeing cardinals in Ohio while we are here. We don't have them in New Mexico ????
> 
> We had a nice family birthday party for my granddaughter who turned 8. Yesterday my grandson had a baseball scrimmage. Luckily, it was a beautiful day out and the rain never materialized. And, tomorrow, we leave already.


Sounds like a nice day. Safe travels.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here is what it looks like at the end of Chart B, first time around. I used 3/4 of an ounce going from the pink marker to current position. That is one repetition of Chart B. Makes me start to wonder if I will have enough yarn to make it as big as I was wanting to. If not, it is good practice! And someone will love it.


Oh wow, this is looking fantastic JanetLee.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anne needed something to keep her knees warm at night (in bed) so we measured and I figured- they may be a first!
> I am giving everybody a wide berth today- the rain is pouring down- does not encourage one to go visiting!


Very clever! It has been raining a lot here too, but today is finally hot and sunny!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I've got some knitting done this past 2 weeks in between the renovations. I finished and cast off a Boomerang shawlette made with Caron Cakes in Blueberry. It was not exciting but a mindless knit. My linen scarf continues. I was out 1 stitch in one of the pattern repeats and so tinked back 5 rows and have restarted the pattern repeats.
> 
> I'm starting to play with some of my Mom's yarn. She had a different colour sensibility than I do but some of it is growing on me. She has some novelty yarn that is hot pink, lighter pink and hot orange and lighter orange with intermittent shiny "boucle" bits. That and some orange and pink and hot pink cottons and linen blends. I'm looking at a wrap "recipe" from Ravelry called "Green Before The Gold Shawl Knit Recipe" by Jane Thornley. I just need to do some colour/stitch combinations and swatches to decide what will look good. I think this will be an ongoing pursuit...
> 
> ...


Would love to see your boomerang shawlette. Glad you got it back on track. 
It will be interesting to see what you come up with using your moms fancy yarns. Bet it will brighten up someone's day
The birds really are fun to watch. Love you story.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547104-1.html#12488494
> 
> Just wanted to show you lovely folks the yarn I was gifted with yesterday. (Friday)


Super haul!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


It is absolutely, stunningly perfect, DeEtta. Your photos of it are great too and your explanation of the mesh stitch is appreciated.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Must be a treat to watch the birds. I've enjoyed seeing cardinals in Ohio while we are here. We don't have them in New Mexico ????
> 
> We had a nice family birthday party for my granddaughter who turned 8. Yesterday my grandson had a baseball scrimmage. Luckily, it was a beautiful day out and the rain never materialized. And, tomorrow, we leave already.


Sounds like a great visit and good time spent with the family and grandkids.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> It is absolutely, stunningly perfect, DeEtta. Your photos of it are great too and your explanation of the mesh stitch is appreciated.


What I like Caryn is not only does it become a good road map in the pattern itself, but it is also very flexible. So that when you are trying to block around shapes which are loaded with increases and decreases, the mesh seems to be the elastic around the patterns. And it creates a very individual look.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, that is stunning and your skills with the camera are excellent. Love the color. I am a burgundy sort of person.

Will you be doing this pattern again?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


Thank you Paulette.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That was quite a gift!


????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh wow, this is looking fantastic JanetLee.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Super haul!


????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, that is stunning and your skills with the camera are excellent. Love the color. I am a burgundy sort of person.
> 
> Will you be doing this pattern again?


JanetLee -- I've been wondering the same myself. While I'd like to do it again now that I have the hang of it and think I know what to do to make the knitting alot easier on myself, I'm wondering why not try another of his patterns. I a printed copy of Lyra which is a square doily that I might try instead, but I need to unearth it from its hiding place and really look it over carefully before I decide. I'd like to take a couple days to really pull my thoughts together from the lessons learned on this pattern before I jump into something else.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Must be a treat to watch the birds. I've enjoyed seeing cardinals in Ohio while we are here. We don't have them in New Mexico ????
> .


Ahhh, but you have road runners! My sister in Rio Rancho has one that visits frequently. Do you have other song birds in NM? We used to live in southern Oklahoma and had meadowlarks, but I always kinda missed some of the songbirds we have here in SC. I particularly love listening to the mockingbirds. (Yes, I'm strange)
:sm08:


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Belle1 - That is Gorgeous!!! Well done!!! While in college I crocheted a doily about that size, but nothing as beautiful and intricate!

I also admire your table. We have an antique table, 4' square with 5 -5" diameter legs (yes, it's massive) in golden oak. If you pick up the ends, you can pull out two, 12" panels on each end, extending it to 8'. I'm not sure what it was originally built for, but has served as dining table, sewing center (lay out and cut patterns on one end while sewing on the other), blocking surface and "creative project" management.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

How absolutely beautiful! You are so talented!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


Simply stunning! Talented you!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work- I never cease to be amazed by your skills, DeEtta!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very clever! It has been raining a lot here too, but today is finally hot and sunny!


Thank you- hopefully you are now into summer!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- I've been wondering the same myself. While I'd like to do it again now that I have the hang of it and think I know what to do to make the knitting alot easier on myself, I'm wondering why not try another of his patterns. I a printed copy of Lyra which is a square doily that I might try instead, but I need to unearth it from its hiding place and really look it over carefully before I decide. I'd like to take a couple days to really pull my thoughts together from the lessons learned on this pattern before I jump into something else.


That I totally understand! After a couple of complex patterns the mind needs a bit of a break.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Simply stunning! Talented you!!!!


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

JanetLee ,That is a very attractive piece you Are knitting .

De Etta ,oh my word ,what a fantastic piece of knitting and many thanks for some of the insights into the procedure .It looks very much at home on your table .
Vicki,you are hiding your light under a bushel .Are we going to see what you made ? It is interesting watching the birds .There is an oak tree outside my house and I have seen a woodpecker there but he is hard to spot.My favourite is the robin.Do you have robins over there ?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning. And thank you for explaining and naming the mesh stitch--I'd been wondering just exactly how it was accomplished.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> JanetLee ,That is a very attractive piece you Are knitting .
> 
> De Etta ,oh my word ,what a fantastic piece of knitting and many thanks for some of the insights into the procedure .It looks very much at home on your table .
> Vicki,you are hiding your light under a bushel .Are we going to see what you made ? It is interesting watching the birds .There is an oak tree outside my house and I have seen a woodpecker there but he is hard to spot.My favourite is the robin.Do you have robins over there ?


Yes Ann, we have Robins and I have 3 or 4 Woodpeckers who come to our peanut and suet feeders. As well we've got Chickadees, at least 3 pairs of Cardinals (with a youngster), Gold Finches, Red Wing Blackbirds,Grackles, Starlings, Blue Jays and multiple species of Sparrows and Finches. The Red, Black and Gray Squirrels also add to the entertainment.
I'm not hiding my light, I'm a bit of a Luddite and have never posted a picture of anything... :sm16: :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fantastic work- I never cease to be amazed by your skills, DeEtta!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> Belle1 - That is Gorgeous!!! Well done!!! While in college I crocheted a doily about that size, but nothing as beautiful and intricate!
> 
> I also admire your table. We have an antique table, 4' square with 5 -5" diameter legs (yes, it's massive) in golden oak. If you pick up the ends, you can pull out two, 12" panels on each end, extending it to 8'. I'm not sure what it was originally built for, but has served as dining table, sewing center (lay out and cut patterns on one end while sewing on the other), blocking surface and "creative project" management.


Thanks Loretta. Your table sounds wonderful. I have a soft spot in my heart for interesting/useful furniture. And wood is really a favorite. I got my table when I was first setting up this house and at a time that my Mom and I were doing a lot of family entertaining. I saw this table at a mall, and was amazed when I say it stretching out 20 feet. Yep 20 feet. It has 12 leaves which come in a holder rather like one of those magazine holders you see in plastic. Well in any case, I ended up being the proud owner, but now the family has dwindled done to only me. But the table is still there whenever I have the girls over once a month. It is beautifully crafted and someday will find a new home when I have to move.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> JanetLee ,That is a very attractive piece you Are knitting .
> 
> De Etta ,oh my word ,what a fantastic piece of knitting and many thanks for some of the insights into the procedure .It looks very much at home on your table .
> Vicki,you are hiding your light under a bushel .Are we going to see what you made ? It is interesting watching the birds .There is an oak tree outside my house and I have seen a woodpecker there but he is hard to spot.My favourite is the robin.Do you have robins over there ?


Thanks Ann. I thought that over the next couple of days I'd review some of the "light bulbs that went off in my head" while I worked on this. No doubt many of you already have thought of these things, but if not, then maybe I can save someone else the trouble while I reinforce my own learning.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Absolutely stunning. And thank you for explaining and naming the mesh stitch--I'd been wondering just exactly how it was accomplished.


Since it is basically the same 4 stitch repeat just offset two stitches every other row, it is easy to fall into the rhythm. The hardest challenge for me was to deal with the double yarn overs when they were split around the markers at the six pattern repeats. Now that the piece has been blocked, I can see that I need to work at keeping my tension consistent at these transition points. A major lesson learned -- now, can I do it?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Yes Ann, we have Robins and I have 3 or 4 Woodpeckers who come to our peanut and suet feeders. As well we've got Chickadees, at least 3 pairs of Cardinals (with a youngster), Gold Finches, Red Wing Blackbirds,Grackles, Starlings, Blue Jays and multiple species of Sparrows and Finches. The Red, Black and Gray Squirrels also add to the entertainment.
> I'm not hiding my light, I'm a bit of a Luddite and have never posted a picture of anything... :sm16: :sm16: :sm06:


Vicki -- how come? No camera or no experience. We can certainly help with the know how part and I, for one, would love to see some of your work when you'd like to share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Yes Ann, we have Robins and I have 3 or 4 Woodpeckers who come to our peanut and suet feeders. As well we've got Chickadees, at least 3 pairs of Cardinals (with a youngster), Gold Finches, Red Wing Blackbirds,Grackles, Starlings, Blue Jays and multiple species of Sparrows and Finches. The Red, Black and Gray Squirrels also add to the entertainment.
> I'm not hiding my light, I'm a bit of a Luddite and have never posted a picture of anything... :sm16: :sm16: :sm06:


I think your Robins are different from British Robins!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Since it is basically the same 4 stitch repeat just offset two stitches every other row, it is easy to fall into the rhythm. The hardest challenge for me was to deal with the double yarn overs when they were split around the markers at the six pattern repeats. Now that the piece has been blocked, I can see that I need to work at keeping my tension consistent at these transition points. A major lesson learned -- now, can I do it?


Sure you can! But in didn't see that at all. I have done a few double yarn overs, and they are always interesting to do and keep the tension correct.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- how come? No camera or no experience. We can certainly help with the know how part and I, for one, would love to see some of your work when you'd like to share.


Me too!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The Niebling Frosted Ferns doily which I posted yesterday had a number of charts, but two main ones. The doily is a 6-segment circular piece worked from the center out. At the widest place each repeat was 90 stitches wide. I don't mind admitting that I had a devil of a time working across a repeat without making mistakes and by the time I got to row 41 and the each segment was only 36 stitches wide I was already having problems. Additionally, it was at that point the chart was split vertically into two pieces. So you worked across one chart for the right side of the segment, then went to the second chart for left side of the segment. 

I noticed then that there was a vertical row of 2 knit stitches that remained constant more or less the vertical length of the chart (see the photo). So I added a marker directly in front of those 2 stitches and from that point forward, I had essentially divided the segments into 2 sections and could therefore check my stitch counts and accuracy in much smaller pieces. Having done that, if I got to a marker but didn't have the correct stitch count or had made a mistake on stitch repeats, it was a much lesser number of stitches to tink back and correct. Ultimately, this not only saved an incredible amount of time, but my sanity too. You can see in the illustration attached an except of a part of the right segment chart which has been marked to show where I placed the marker and then you can see in the photo how those 2 stitches undulate through the pattern. 

Moral of this story: Think creatively with your markers. And have a variety of different style of markers available to use so that they can be intermixed and still convey technical meaning. I used colored plastic markers to separate the segments and little gold metal markers for the 2K segment splits.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The Niebling Frosted Ferns doily which I posted yesterday had a number of charts, but two main ones. The doily is a 6-segment circular piece worked from the center out. At the widest place each repeat was 90 stitches wide. I don't mind admitting that I had a devil of a time working across a repeat without making mistakes and by the time I got to row 41 and the each segment was only 36 stitches wide I was already having problems. Additionally, it was at that point the chart was split vertically into two pieces. So you worked across one chart for the right side of the segment, then went to the second chart for left side of the segment.
> 
> I noticed then that there was a vertical row of 2 knit stitches that remained constant more or less the vertical length of the chart (see the photo). So I added a marker directly in front of those 2 stitches and from that point forward, I had essentially divided the segments into 2 sections and could therefore check my stitch counts and accuracy in much smaller pieces. Having done that, if I got to a marker but didn't have the correct stitch count or had made a mistake on stitch repeats, it was a much lesser number of stitches to tink back and correct. Ultimately, this not only saved an incredible amount of time, but my sanity too. You can see in the illustration attached an except of a part of the right segment chart which has been marked to show where I placed the marker and then you can see in the photo how those 2 stitches undulate through the pattern.
> 
> Moral of this story: Think creatively with your markers. And have a variety of different style of markers available to use so that they can be intermixed and still convey technical meaning. I used colored plastic markers to separate the segments and little gold metal markers for the 2K segment splits.


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- how come? No camera or no experience. We can certainly help with the know how part and I, for one, would love to see some of your work when you'd like to share.


I have an I Phone and I Pad and I think DH has a digital camera. I just never take pictures, never taken pictures of anything I've ever knit, crocheted or sewn, and really dislike having my picture taken, so no experience either...:sm06: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The Niebling Frosted Ferns doily which I posted yesterday had a number of charts, but two main ones. The doily is a 6-segment circular piece worked from the center out. At the widest place each repeat was 90 stitches wide. I don't mind admitting that I had a devil of a time working across a repeat without making mistakes and by the time I got to row 41 and the each segment was only 36 stitches wide I was already having problems. Additionally, it was at that point the chart was split vertically into two pieces. So you worked across one chart for the right side of the segment, then went to the second chart for left side of the segment.
> 
> I noticed then that there was a vertical row of 2 knit stitches that remained constant more or less the vertical length of the chart (see the photo). So I added a marker directly in front of those 2 stitches and from that point forward, I had essentially divided the segments into 2 sections and could therefore check my stitch counts and accuracy in much smaller pieces. Having done that, if I got to a marker but didn't have the correct stitch count or had made a mistake on stitch repeats, it was a much lesser number of stitches to tink back and correct. Ultimately, this not only saved an incredible amount of time, but my sanity too. You can see in the illustration attached an except of a part of the right segment chart which has been marked to show where I placed the marker and then you can see in the photo how those 2 stitches undulate through the pattern.
> 
> Moral of this story: Think creatively with your markers. And have a variety of different style of markers available to use so that they can be intermixed and still convey technical meaning. I used colored plastic markers to separate the segments and little gold metal markers for the 2K segment splits.


That is just scary! I am currently doing something similiar with my stitch markers! I don't have a split chart, but I do like to keep parts separate just to keep the count accurate.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> That is just scary! I am currently doing something similiar with my stitch markers! I don't have a split chart, but I do like to keep parts separate just to keep the count accurate.


Good for both of you. That is a lovely piece of art!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I have an I Phone and I Pad and I think DH has a digital camera. I just never take pictures, never taken pictures of anything I've ever knit, crocheted or sewn, and really dislike having my picture taken, so no experience either...:sm06: :sm06: :sm16:


Vicki -- I have had bad eyesight my entire life, so I never learned to use a camera (couldn't close one eye and see) and therefore never got into the habit. For other reasons, I got a digital camera about 15 years ago and find that rarely do I take a picture of other things (never remember to take the camera with me), but I did start taking a photo of each thing that I made and storing the images chronologically. Well, now after a number of years (really got started in 2011), I have a wonderful remembrance. Of course, it is of no use to anyone but me, but I like referring back to it and I also like seeing how much I've actually gotten done. I guess its my version of a scrapbook. You might consider doing something similar just for yourself. As for pictures of me.... I'm hoping none exist.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- I have had bad eyesight my entire life, so I never learned to use a camera (couldn't close one eye and see) and therefore never got into the habit. For other reasons, I got a digital camera about 15 years ago and find that rarely do I take a picture of other things (never remember to take the camera with me), but I did start taking a photo of each thing that I made and storing the images chronologically. Well, now after a number of years (really got started in 2011), I have a wonderful remembrance. Of course, it is of no use to anyone but me, but I like referring back to it and I also like seeing how much I've actually gotten done. I guess its my version of a scrapbook. You might consider doing something similar just for yourself. As for pictures of me.... I'm hoping none exist.


This doesn't refer to knitting at all, but I started a binder with things that I had accomplished in my life that meant something to me. My first overseas foster child back was way back in the early 1970's and he lived in South Korea. I was only in my late teens then. I've volunteered in many capacities and co-facilitated a widows and widowers support group about a year after I was widowed myself. My latest foster children are in a villae with SOS Children's Villages. Whenever I'm down I look at that binder and realize I have contributed to this world in many small ways and it makes me feel somewhat better.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vislandgirl ,good that you have shared your experiences and lovely to have you join us .Not all our conversation in here is about knitting and we like to share our lives .Variety is the spice of life ,as they say .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The Niebling Frosted Ferns doily which I posted yesterday had a number of charts, but two main ones. The doily is a 6-segment circular piece worked from the center out. At the widest place each repeat was 90 stitches wide. I don't mind admitting that I had a devil of a time working across a repeat without making mistakes and by the time I got to row 41 and the each segment was only 36 stitches wide I was already having problems. Additionally, it was at that point the chart was split vertically into two pieces. So you worked across one chart for the right side of the segment, then went to the second chart for left side of the segment.
> 
> I noticed then that there was a vertical row of 2 knit stitches that remained constant more or less the vertical length of the chart (see the photo). So I added a marker directly in front of those 2 stitches and from that point forward, I had essentially divided the segments into 2 sections and could therefore check my stitch counts and accuracy in much smaller pieces. Having done that, if I got to a marker but didn't have the correct stitch count or had made a mistake on stitch repeats, it was a much lesser number of stitches to tink back and correct. Ultimately, this not only saved an incredible amount of time, but my sanity too. You can see in the illustration attached an except of a part of the right segment chart which has been marked to show where I placed the marker and then you can see in the photo how those 2 stitches undulate through the pattern.
> 
> Moral of this story: Think creatively with your markers. And have a variety of different style of markers available to use so that they can be intermixed and still convey technical meaning. I used colored plastic markers to separate the segments and little gold metal markers for the 2K segment splits.


That is great advice. Anything that can help one keep track with a chart like that is amazing! Could you use life lines in something like this too?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

vislandgirl54 said:


> This doesn't refer to knitting at all, but I started a binder with things that I had accomplished in my life that meant something to me. My first overseas foster child back was way back in the early 1970's and he lived in South Korea. I was only in my late teens then. I've volunteered in many capacities and co-facilitated a widows and widowers support group about a year after I was widowed myself. My latest foster children are in a villae with SOS Children's Villages. Whenever I'm down I look at that binder and realize I have contributed to this world in many small ways and it makes me feel somewhat better.


What a wonderful thing to have started so early in life. Many thanks for all your contributions -- I've always thought that small generous acts add up to large mountains of good.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is great advice. Anything that can help one keep track with a chart like that is amazing! Could you use life lines in something like this too?


Caryn -- Back in the days when dirt was rocks and I started knitting, lifelines where a thing of the future. So I learned to frog and pick up stitches, or drop stitches and rework or just to check my work frequently and to not accept patterning errors. So the first time I heard of lifelines, I thought "What???" And still to this day, I haven't given them a try. I'm sure using lifelines would be another tool in the arsenal, but I never think of using them. I also use ring markers for virtually everything, so using lifelines would require that I deal with that issue too. So all, in all, I just don't, but I don't see why others couldn't. I've always wondered how you avoid working the thread of the lifeline when you are working a project on smaller needles with lots and lots of stitches. I can see myself knitting into the lifeline.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

vislandgirl54 said:


> This doesn't refer to knitting at all, but I started a binder with things that I had accomplished in my life that meant something to me. My first overseas foster child back was way back in the early 1970's and he lived in South Korea. I was only in my late teens then. I've volunteered in many capacities and co-facilitated a widows and widowers support group about a year after I was widowed myself. My latest foster children are in a villae with SOS Children's Villages. Whenever I'm down I look at that binder and realize I have contributed to this world in many small ways and it makes me feel somewhat better.


Lovely way to remember all the good you have done. The little acts of kindness add so much love to our world.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- Back in the days when dirt was rocks and I started knitting, lifelines where a thing of the future. So I learned to frog and pick up stitches, or drop stitches and rework or just to check my work frequently and to not accept patterning errors. So the first time I heard of lifelines, I thought "What???" And still to this day, I haven't given them a try. I'm sure using lifelines would be another tool in the arsenal, but I never think of using them. I also use ring markers for virtually everything, so using lifelines would require that I deal with that issue too. So all, in all, I just don't, but I don't see why others couldn't. I've always wondered how you avoid working the thread of the lifeline when you are working a project on smaller needles with lots and lots of stitches. I can see myself knitting into the lifeline.


Lol- I have often used them and at times was very grateful that they were there, as I was then able to rip back instead of tinking back many rows. I always use a color that is very different than the working yarn an make sure not to go through the markers, but around them. i just wondered about using them on such an intricate design.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.

Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different. 

Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.
> 
> Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different.
> 
> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


You are always a wealth of information. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning. The day has broken with clear skies, low temps and the promise of a wonderful day. I've been working on & off this morning binding off the Niebling doily. I can only work on it about a half an hour before my vision is too blurried to continue and now it is time to get ready to head into town. And since I could sort of lay the doily out I thought I'd take picture. It is now about 3/4 of the way off the needles and looks like its about 20-24" wide just laying flat in its natural wad. That little bit of a ball is all that is left at this point of the original Knit Picks Curio ball of size 10 thread (721 yds). There won't be much left once the doily is finally off the needles. Then all that needs to be done is to remove the temporary start in the middle, soak and block. I'm so close to being done that I can "almost taste it." In any case, this is a teaser. And, oh by the way, the color is a dark burdundy not the rosy color that shows in the picture.


Oooo! Gorgeous. Can't wait!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just busy, DeEtta! I am working on a commission for knee warmers for my friend Anne- they are 60x 40 down to 44cm, in 1x1 rib so fairly slow going on 3.5mm circulars, but nice also because I am using Norma's needles. Sitting here I have picked up the 4ply Baby Jane's that I accidentally knitted two rights, so I am working on getting the left correct, twice over!
> The Police finally turned up on Thursday, I think it was- Hori claimed it was the other dog he was complaining about- I am still giving him a very wide berth.


Wow! I would too. Seems like he will lie at the drop of a hat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is what it looks like at the end of Chart B, first time around. I used 3/4 of an ounce going from the pink marker to current position. That is one repetition of Chart B. Makes me start to wonder if I will have enough yarn to make it as big as I was wanting to. If not, it is good practice! And someone will love it.


Lovely, JanetLee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've got some knitting done this past 2 weeks in between the renovations. I finished and cast off a Boomerang shawlette made with Caron Cakes in Blueberry. It was not exciting but a mindless knit. My linen scarf continues. I was out 1 stitch in one of the pattern repeats and so tinked back 5 rows and have restarted the pattern repeats.
> 
> I'm starting to play with some of my Mom's yarn. She had a different colour sensibility than I do but some of it is growing on me. She has some novelty yarn that is hot pink, lighter pink and hot orange and lighter orange with intermittent shiny "boucle" bits. That and some orange and pink and hot pink cottons and linen blends. I'm looking at a wrap "recipe" from Ravelry called "Green Before The Gold Shawl Knit Recipe" by Jane Thornley. I just need to do some colour/stitch combinations and swatches to decide what will look good. I think this will be an ongoing pursuit...
> 
> ...


Love your cardinal story. We were invaded by starlings. They finished off 2 suet blocks, yesterday. I am not putting more out for now. I will wait a bit to be sure they move on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Birds are one of the things I am looking forward to when DH and I move. We spent the night on the property a few weeks back in the motorcoach and I got to listen to birds settle in for the evening. It has been a long time since I have been able to do that (I live in suburbia).


How soon will you move, Melanie? I love watching the birds. If you put seed out, you should be able to get some in suburbia.

pg23


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


Wow! Did you create that picture/explanation how to make a cross stitch or was it from a book? If from a book, which one? I'd never heard of that stitch before, and this is an excellent tutoria!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> Wow! Did you create that picture/explanation how to make a cross stitch or was it from a book? If from a book, which one? I'd never heard of that stitch before, and this is an excellent tutoria!


I did it. Doing this doily has a real eye-opener for me which is besides the challenge of creating something so beautiful, the reason I wanted to try a more complex and different style of lace knitting than using more or less geometric shapes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> How soon will you move, Melanie? I love watching the birds. If you put seed out, you should be able to get some in suburbia.
> 
> pg23


I expect the build to take about a year so it will be a bit. We are working on finalizing the floor plan with the builder so he can give us a cost. If I disappear for a while it is because of 'sticker shock', lol!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I did it. Doing this doily has a real eye-opener for me which is besides the challenge of creating something so beautiful, the reason I wanted to try a more complex and different style of lace knitting than using more or less geometric shapes.


You are indeed a Master Knitter!!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

sisu said:


> Lol- I have often used them and at times was very grateful that they were there, as I was then able to rip back instead of tinking back many rows. I always use a color that is very different than the working yarn an make sure not to go through the markers, but around them. i just wondered about using them on such an intricate design.


i'd say that niebling is built for lifelines, that mesh webbing is a BEAR to correct dropped stitches in!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.
> 
> Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different.
> 
> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


What a master Niebling was at creating pictures with those textures! Special effects indeed! What a good eye you have, and thank you for pointing out and explaining the nuances of his design elements.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I would mention that I spoke with David (Norma's DH) earlier this morning. He had been through a couple of rough days but was most appreciative that folk had been remembering Norma. The Lace Party was an important part of her life, in his opinion.

The bees are keeping him busy, along with housework, and being there for Trixie (the Spaniel). He is working out what sort of cooking he likes to do, and has a well stocked deep freeze to select from.
As well as keeping up with the garden.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn’t want her face in the picture as she hadn’t put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


Stunning work Ann :sm24:


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Really beautiful work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


Lovely, lovely. Like that edging; interesting and unique flavor. I like the compound nature of the edging. You are right, Jenny was being silly, but I'm glad she modeled it for you and for us.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


 That is beautiful! Would the pattern be suitable to use for a narrow scarf?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


Beautifully done wrap. :sm24:


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

very lovely wrap which would be light to wear but at the same time very warming.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

vislandgirl54 said:


> This doesn't refer to knitting at all, but I started a binder with things that I had accomplished in my life that meant something to me. My first overseas foster child back was way back in the early 1970's and he lived in South Korea. I was only in my late teens then. I've volunteered in many capacities and co-facilitated a widows and widowers support group about a year after I was widowed myself. My latest foster children are in a villae with SOS Children's Villages. Whenever I'm down I look at that binder and realize I have contributed to this world in many small ways and it makes me feel somewhat better.


Bless you for doing this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely, JanetLee


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.
> 
> Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different.
> 
> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


I did a MKAL several years ago for a shawl that had small cable crosses in it. They do look good with lace. Like this one you showed. Very interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would mention that I spoke with David (Norma's DH) earlier this morning. He had been through a couple of rough days but was most appreciative that folk had been remembering Norma. The Lace Party was an important part of her life, in his opinion.
> 
> The bees are keeping him busy, along with housework, and being there for Trixie (the Spaniel). He is working out what sort of cooking he likes to do, and has a well stocked deep freeze to select from.
> As well as keeping up with the garden.


Thank you for sharing this. I know this is a very rough time for him. Please send him {{hugs}} and let him know he is in our thoughts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


Ann, that is lovely! :sm24:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous Work. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie (lurker2) - glad to hear David is going forward in life.

Ann - beautiful scarf. Lovely knitting.


knitting update: I am still awaiting delivery of the extra yarn for Addition by Subtraction so that one is on hold. Elizabeth's Shetland Year Of June clue is halfway done and I have finished clue 4 of Kelsingra. Gerda gets picked up every so often but with (currently) 1700 plus stitches each round it takes a while to finish a row. It will be down to about 1250 stitches for the bind off. Castonitis has struck as I have two (M)KAL's coming up: June 26 is the start for Toni's Shetland meets Estonian shawl MKAL and July 1st is the start for Elena's KAL. I have chosen to to Lubava for that one.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

MissMelba - would you provide info on the Shetland meets Estonian MKAL? Sounds interesting (like I need another WIP!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I know this is a very rough time for him. Please send him {{hugs}} and let him know he is in our thoughts.


I will when next I ring!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker2) - glad to hear David is going forward in life.
> 
> Ann - beautiful scarf. Lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: I think it has helped having the dog to take care of- plus he had a lot of plants that Norma had ordered that he had to sort out- he has been reorganising the garden as well as the house.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

itip2 said:


> I am not a good lace knitter, not for want of trying. Next project will have a marker at the end of each repeat and will be done alone and in silence. Eternally hopeful.


Just a few days ago, I bought a Vogue Knitting book called The Ultimate Knitting Book at my local book store. As I was going through it last night I came across something called Lifelines.
Ever since my last attempt at a lace shawl, I have been fearful of trying another one, mainly because if you mess it up, it`s very difficult to undo and rework. But a lifeline worked every so many rows, say at the beginning of a pattern repeat and at the end of one, or every x number of rows, you know that your work is good up to that point. 
Ìt`s a simple process. Using a contrasting piece of embroidery floss or a yarn that is thinner than the one you are working with, thread it on a needle and weave it through all the stitches on your row, either as you`re working the row, or a row completed. BE CAREFUL NOT TO weave the floss through your stitch markers. Also put a piece of masking tape around one end and write the row you just worked onto it.

This trick or method of marking will save me a lot of grief because I only have to rip back to the last lifeline to find my mistake. Whew! I feel encouraged by having this great advice and I think I`ll try another shawl once my current project is finished.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> MissMelba - would you provide info on the Shetland meets Estonian MKAL? Sounds interesting (like I need another WIP!)


It is on Ravelry. The designer is our very own Toni - stlorenz here on KP. Her group is Knitting in the Loft.

Link to the discussion thread:
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3792720/1-25

Link to the pattern page:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shetland-hap-meets-estonia-mkal

We would love to have you join us. We are a group of enablers who encourage each other to start new projects, lol.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It is on Ravelry. The designer is our very own Toni - stlorenz here on KP. Her group is Knitting in the Loft.
> 
> Link to the discussion thread:
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3792720/1-25
> ...


'Enablers' she says...!!

I have extensive calculations on my current and the Feather-and-Fan shawl (pending). While I could reduce the 2nd one by 18-36...should I? So far I think it was calculated on 216 (main) +18 (2 sides added together). It's not as difficult since I acquired 100 bulb pins from Hobby Lobby.

My addition for the current project (2skeins) has arrived...may need 2 more even though I am working with eyelet mesh pattern. Photo may be pending this coming Sunday with a tall 'model' of my choice. :sm23: :sm24:

I hope to have the seeds planted tonight... Warm weather isn't the good time if you are on a water pill medication that tells you to avoid too much sun. :sm25:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker2) - glad to hear David is going forward in life.
> 
> Ann - beautiful scarf. Lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that is a lot of stitches!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is on Ravelry. The designer is our very own Toni - stlorenz here on KP. Her group is Knitting in the Loft.
> 
> Link to the discussion thread:
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3792720/1-25
> ...


Oh my, that is so tempting! But I have enough (yeah, right) planned at this time. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, the day is complete. The doily (can we call something that large a doily?) is pinned out and drying now. Hopefully, I'll be able to photograph it in the morning. Ended up being 30-31" in diameter and miracle or miracles I didn't find any dropped stitches while I was pinning. Big sigh of relief/accomplishment.


Great, DeEtta. Looking forward to catching up enough to see it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, DeEtta. Stunning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Must be a treat to watch the birds. I've enjoyed seeing cardinals in Ohio while we are here. We don't have them in New Mexico ????
> 
> We had a nice family birthday party for my granddaughter who turned 8. Yesterday my grandson had a baseball scrimmage. Luckily, it was a beautiful day out and the rain never materialized. And, tomorrow, we leave already.


Sounds like you are having fun, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Vislandgirl. Glad to have you on board. It is good to keep track of the good we have done.

p27


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.
> 
> Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different.
> 
> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


Wonderful observations and clear explanation. You are a great teacher DeEtta. I can see that you will soon have this figured out so you will be designing your own beauties!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wonderful observations and clear explanation. You are a great teacher DeEtta. I can see that you will soon have this figured out so you will be designing your own beauties!


Caryn, What a lovely compliment. Thank you. I came to LP as a means of sharing information (both giving and absorbing myself) and was fortunate to find this group of extraordinary knitters. Its hard for me to believe that is has about 6 years since LP got started thanks to efforts of Dragonfly. I've had the pleasure of getting acquainted some wonderful knitters.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would mention that I spoke with David (Norma's DH) earlier this morning. He had been through a couple of rough days but was most appreciative that folk had been remembering Norma. The Lace Party was an important part of her life, in his opinion.
> 
> The bees are keeping him busy, along with housework, and being there for Trixie (the Spaniel). He is working out what sort of cooking he likes to do, and has a well stocked deep freeze to select from.
> As well as keeping up with the garden.


Thanks for letting us know, Julie. I can only imagine how hard it is for him to be without her. It is good he is finding his way.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


Beautiful wrap Ann. What pattern is it? Are those nupps I see? Nice to have Jenny model and I bet she is very pretty without makeup as well


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker2) - glad to hear David is going forward in life.
> 
> Ann - beautiful scarf. Lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


You are moving along quite steadily, Melanie. I just finished the June segment of the Shetland year of, and am trying really hard to resist the Shetland meets Estonian. I think I will buy the pattern, just in case


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

vislandgirl54 said:


> Just a few days ago, I bought a Vogue Knitting book called The Ultimate Knitting Book at my local book store. As I was going through it last night I came across something called Lifelines.
> Ever since my last attempt at a lace shawl, I have been fearful of trying another one, mainly because if you mess it up, it`s very difficult to undo and rework. But a lifeline worked every so many rows, say at the beginning of a pattern repeat and at the end of one, or every x number of rows, you know that your work is good up to that point.
> Ìt`s a simple process. Using a contrasting piece of embroidery floss or a yarn that is thinner than the one you are working with, thread it on a needle and weave it through all the stitches on your row, either as you`re working the row, or a row completed. BE CAREFUL NOT TO weave the floss through your stitch markers. Also put a piece of masking tape around one end and write the row you just worked onto it.
> 
> This trick or method of marking will save me a lot of grief because I only have to rip back to the last lifeline to find my mistake. Whew! I feel encouraged by having this great advice and I think I`ll try another shawl once my current project is finished.


I do use life lines too, when I am not too lazy! They really have saved me several times. I love your suggestion of writing the row number on the tape! Thanks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn, What a lovely compliment. Thank you. I came to LP as a means of sharing information (both giving and absorbing myself) and was fortunate to find this group of extraordinary knitters. Its hard for me to believe that is has about 6 years since LP got started thanks to efforts of Dragonfly. I've had the pleasure of getting acquainted some wonderful knitters.


It is hard to believe it has been that long! I have learned so much, and there is still so much to learn. It really has been a pleasure getting to exchange ideas with this great group of knitters along the way.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> It is hard to believe it has been that long! I have learned so much, and there is still so much to learn. It really has been a pleasure getting to exchange ideas with this great group of knitters along the way.


 :sm24: :sm24: I have learned oodles of things here!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


Yay! A new car! (said in my best game show announcer voice) Sorry about the deer. You know that there are some really hot sedans and pick up trucks out there. :sm06: Enjoy your new ride and all the modern conveniences.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! A new car! (said in my best game show announcer voice) Sorry about the deer. You know that there are some really hot sedans and pick up trucks out there. :sm06: Enjoy your new ride and all the modern conveniences.


There was this one sleek, streamlined, low slung, electric blue vehicle and as I was getting out of it I had visions of an elderly woman with white hair rolling out onto the ground because it was just too low to swing my legs around and stand up. Not a pretty picture --- so settled for something a little bit higher and easier to get into and out of. Its really hard on the ego to think such thoughts, but I guess I'm not a teenager anymore.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> Ahhh, but you have road runners! My sister in Rio Rancho has one that visits frequently. Do you have other song birds in NM? We used to live in southern Oklahoma and had meadowlarks, but I always kinda missed some of the songbirds we have here in SC. I particularly love listening to the mockingbirds. (Yes, I'm strange)
> :sm08:


We do have roadrunners and they are fun to watch. We have meadowlarks, warblers, cedar waxwing, although I have never seen one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

vislandgirl54 said:


> This doesn't refer to knitting at all, but I started a binder with things that I had accomplished in my life that meant something to me. My first overseas foster child back was way back in the early 1970's and he lived in South Korea. I was only in my late teens then. I've volunteered in many capacities and co-facilitated a widows and widowers support group about a year after I was widowed myself. My latest foster children are in a villae with SOS Children's Villages. Whenever I'm down I look at that binder and realize I have contributed to this world in many small ways and it makes me feel somewhat better.


You are to be congratulated. Nice that you have a binder of memories.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.
> 
> Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different.
> 
> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


You are so good at explaining things, DeEtta, as well as being an excellent knitter.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


That is stunning, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would mention that I spoke with David (Norma's DH) earlier this morning. He had been through a couple of rough days but was most appreciative that folk had been remembering Norma. The Lace Party was an important part of her life, in his opinion.
> 
> The bees are keeping him busy, along with housework, and being there for Trixie (the Spaniel). He is working out what sort of cooking he likes to do, and has a well stocked deep freeze to select from.
> As well as keeping up with the garden.


It's so nice you are keeping in touch with David. I'm sure he appreciates it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It is on Ravelry. The designer is our very own Toni - stlorenz here on KP. Her group is Knitting in the Loft.
> 
> Link to the discussion thread:
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3792720/1-25
> ...


Oh no, temptation. I'm going to put my head in the sand and focus on my projects in the queue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


Congratulations on the new car and 0% interest. My car is a 2005 model, still looks new because it has always been in a garage, well except for work. I only have 125,000 miles on it and see no need to upgrade as long as it in good shape.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, caught up again. We left Ohio on Monday morning and drove to about an hour south of Nashville, a little over 850 miles. Tuesday we drove to Shamrock TX, another 775 miles. That made the drive to Albuquerque a half day trip. We stopped and picked up some groceries when we were close to home. When we got here, the wine refrigerator had done a meltdown during a power outage. I know it’s not a “must have” but we went back out and found a new one. DH said by the time we paid a repairman, we would spend half the cost of a new one. This time, we put in a surge protector. 

Today I’m going to my knitting buddy’s. She had rotator cuff surgery 5/31 and isn’t staying alone yet and her husband has a meeting to go to. She can’t knit yet, but we can have a good visit. ????

I got a lot of knitting done in the car. I’m working on the “More Pi” shawl and am trying to finish the charted areas that are stranded knitting with two colors. With 576 stitches on the needles, and untwisting yarn, it takes quite awhile to make a round. I’m on row 30 of 45 of that section. I really thought I would get through the chart with all the driving. Oh well, it is a Christmas gift and I have time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


Sadly, I have had that happen to me several times over the years. I am hoping you were not injures also. Just the jar of the poor deer hitting your car is bad enough.

And not the best way to purchase a new vehicle. Not something I look forward to.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> There was this one sleek, streamlined, low slung, electric blue vehicle and as I was getting out of it I had visions of an elderly woman with white hair rolling out onto the ground because it was just too low to swing my legs around and stand up. Not a pretty picture --- so settled for something a little bit higher and easier to get into and out of. Its really hard on the ego to think such thoughts, but I guess I'm not a teenager anymore.


And that is why we picked out the Ford Edge a few years back! Easy in and out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, caught up again. We left Ohio on Monday morning and drove to about an hour south of Nashville, a little over 850 miles. Tuesday we drove to Shamrock TX, another 775 miles. That made the drive to Albuquerque a half day trip. We stopped and picked up some groceries when we were close to home. When we got here, the wine refrigerator had done a meltdown during a power outage. I know it's not a "must have" but we went back out and found a new one. DH said by the time we paid a repairman, we would spend half the cost of a new one. This time, we put in a surge protector.
> 
> Today I'm going to my knitting buddy's. She had rotator cuff surgery 5/31 and isn't staying alone yet and her husband has a meeting to go to. She can't knit yet, but we can have a good visit. ????
> 
> I got a lot of knitting done in the car. I'm working on the "More Pi" shawl and am trying to finish the charted areas that are stranded knitting with two colors. With 576 stitches on the needles, and untwisting yarn, it takes quite awhile to make a round. I'm on row 30 of 45 of that section. I really thought I would get through the chart with all the driving. Oh well, it is a Christmas gift and I have time.


Safely back home! :sm24:

Sounds like quite the project for the vehicle. And yes, you do have a _few_ months yet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No picture yet, but I finished the second time through on the second chart. I find I have a hard time staying awake for this one. Weird, I know, the repeats are not that boring, just the longer rounds and they are only getting longer. :sm06:

Off to the airport in a few to get hubby. Hopefully being more in the middle (sort of) of the day the traffic won't be horrible. Except, of course, for all those lovely construction areas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Julie. I can only imagine how hard it is for him to be without her. It is good he is finding his way.


 :sm24: It must be so hard to lose one's partner- I know how tough it has been for me in the weird situation I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


Glad you have your new wheels. DeEtta- I had been wondering what was taking your attention?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It's so nice you are keeping in touch with David. I'm sure he appreciates it.


I think he does, thanks, Barbara- he certainly usually talks on- I do need to keep an eye on the minutes as they pass!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


DeEtta, we've been there, done that... Our SUV was 3 months old and DH and one of our friends decided that they had to go to Lace Placid to do some soaring. We were in the lead with the 35 foot Glider trailer on behind us. Our friend was in a more sporty lower slung car with his 35 foot Glider trailer on behind following us.

It was a 2 lane secondary road in the middle of nowhere when we saw what we thought was a dog running in the ditch on the opposite side toward us. The "dog" was a deer and it decided to cross the road and hit us on the front door driver side. It took the mirror off, dented the door and scratched the side window.

I was crying for the dear departed deer. And we were grateful that the deer had not hit our friend as it would have ended up in the front seat with the occupants... The only "highlight" was that a local came along fairly soon after our accident, asked if he could take the deer to feed his family and at least the deer did not die in vain...

I don't think we've been back to Lake Placid since...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I think all of us you have to travel "wild" areas live with this constant fear of deer. This was my second in 19 years. That's enough for me. The first one was much worse and tried to come in with a full rack of antlers through the front window. I now believe in shatterproof safety glass. In both cases, the two deer died on impact -- thank heavens because I wouldn't want a creature to suffer and they would after taking on a car moving at 60+ mph. I try and drive very proactively, but this one caught me complete unaware. I didn't even know it was in the neighborhood until the impact because it came from the side and up from a ditch onto the road without any shoulders. I didn't even have time to brake. Well, Mother Nature's housekeeping crew has already cleaned up the carcass. It is amazing only 5 days and it is gone.

Once I get the new vehicle, I'm hoping things will settle down into their usual frantic pace with me trying to deal with Mom's yard while really wanting to knit. This month not only do I have the girls, but my Aunt and her fellow are coming for a reunion that my cousin is throwing -- of course, I have to do a fair amount of baking for it too including a sheet cake for one of the family members who is having a birthday. Lots going on, but I'm feeling really relieve that transportation is nearly settled.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> One of the reasons that I've been looking at the Niebling pieces (all gorgeous) is that I wanted to see what he did that caused the definitions between the objects he depicted and the rest of the knitted piece. In the Frosted Ferns, I found a good example of one of his techniques. In the photo below you can see a piece of the lace pattern and the knitted result. I had never thought of using crossed stitches in lace, but, of course, the result is a denser piece with a broken face that diffuses the light. In the photo you can see that the elements of an acorn (a smooth shell, a clear division between the shell and the cap, and then the cap) clearly are evident. It looks like my blocking may have slightly twisted one of the acorns -- have to admit that I had some trouble clearly identifying compass points from which to block -- but that is another issue.
> 
> Since doing this I've noticed in a couple of my resources, that crossed knitted stitches can be worked in more than one way. Of the two that I've found so far, the textured effects would be different.
> 
> Lesson learned: Texture can be varied by more than just k & p stitches.


Awesome job, DeEtta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would mention that I spoke with David (Norma's DH) earlier this morning. He had been through a couple of rough days but was most appreciative that folk had been remembering Norma. The Lace Party was an important part of her life, in his opinion.
> 
> The bees are keeping him busy, along with housework, and being there for Trixie (the Spaniel). He is working out what sort of cooking he likes to do, and has a well stocked deep freeze to select from.
> As well as keeping up with the garden.


Thanks for the update, Julie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


Oh, Ann, that is quite lovely. Great work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> 'Enablers' she says...!!
> 
> I have extensive calculations on my current and the Feather-and-Fan shawl (pending). While I could reduce the 2nd one by 18-36...should I? So far I think it was calculated on 216 (main) +18 (2 sides added together). It's not as difficult since I acquired 100 bulb pins from Hobby Lobby.
> 
> ...


Karen, you sound quite busy.  And you have to wait long these days for the sun to go down.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I do use life lines too, when I am not too lazy! They really have saved me several times. I love your suggestion of writing the row number on the tape! Thanks.


Excellent idea, Vislandgirl. Then you know where you are when you rip back. I wouldn't knit lace without lifelines.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just checking in. I know for the last few days, I've been a bit absent, but that is because last Saturday, a mule deer committed what we call "car-a-cide" on my vehicle as I was driving into town. Unfortunately, the deer lost its life and my car suffered some body damage. I say "my" car, well it is really a 25 year old car that belonged to my Mother. When she moved into the facility a number of years ago, I decided to get rid of my even older car and begin using hers. Both got excellent gas mileage even if they were beginning to be a bit long in the "tooth" er.... "tires." At the time I made that decision my car was 25 years old and had about 400,000 mi on it while Mom's only had about 120,000 and was about 21 years old. Unfortunately, Mom's car also needed a paint job and now with the need to do some body work, I have rebelled at the notion of dumping money into its repair. So...... yesterday I went with a neighbor and friend to Klamath Falls and bought a new car. I'm assuming it will be the last car I'll ever buy and will surely outlive my driving life. All-in-all, everything just rather fell together and in addition to finding a car I think will do very well, I was able to get a financing package which charges 0% interest. WOW. Not really, but almost free money. I took the plunge, signed on the dotted (or solid line) and now in a couple of days I go back and drop off my dinged up aging vehicle and pick up a brand new one. Right now I'm feeling a bit shell-shocked by the whirlwind effect of the whole thing, but all-in-all, I think it is for the best and it will be nice to have a nice new vehicle. The last vehicle I bought was in 1989 -- I guess it was time. Because of my location, an absolute prerequisite for living here is reliable transportation -- and I'm thinking that I now have it for as long as I want to stay out here. No, Melanie, nothing as sleek and sexy as your white 'vet. Guess I've aged into a more sedate vehicle.


Oh, DeEtta, that is never fun. I am glad you were able to get a new car. What color is it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I think all of us you have to travel "wild" areas live with this constant fear of deer. This was my second in 19 years. That's enough for me. The first one was much worse and tried to come in with a full rack of antlers through the front window. I now believe in shatterproof safety glass. In both cases, the two deer died on impact -- thank heavens because I wouldn't want a creature to suffer and they would after taking on a car moving at 60+ mph. I try and drive very proactively, but this one caught me complete unaware. I didn't even know it was in the neighborhood until the impact because it came from the side and up from a ditch onto the road without any shoulders. I didn't even have time to brake. Well, Mother Nature's housekeeping crew has already cleaned up the carcass. It is amazing only 5 days and it is gone.
> 
> Once I get the new vehicle, I'm hoping things will settle down into their usual frantic pace with me trying to deal with Mom's yard while really wanting to knit. This month not only do I have the girls, but my Aunt and her fellow are coming for a reunion that my cousin is throwing -- of course, I have to do a fair amount of baking for it too including a sheet cake for one of the family members who is having a birthday. Lots going on, but I'm feeling really relieve that transportation is nearly settled.


We had one jump in front of us from a high bank. We could not see him till he was in front of us. Quite startling. Glad that you were not hurt.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the peppers, tomatoes, carrot (paresien - sp?), and lettuce planted. We're waiting for a bit of rain to cool a morning down. All the heavy lifting of soil is over with, I don't count the placement of planters on lock-wheel coasters a burden.

I much prefer my 'loss' due to hitting a pothole with a 20+ year old Ford F-150...repair cost projected made it necessary for newer 2007 Dodge Caravan (cost less than $30 for tag transfer). So I am free to get things needed without looking for police after expired tag.

It's raining... so I will finish getting 2 of the 4 coasters (2 MUCH later if still available). Also some small items Mom needs. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It must be so hard to lose one's partner- I know how tough it has been for me in the weird situation I have.




Group hug.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Group hug.


Something interesting on a cooking show --> Mushroom Leaf https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/herbs/mushroom-plant/growing-mushroom-herb-plants.htm

I don't know if it is possible to get in most areas... apparently it doesn't do well North of zone 8 or 9 here in the US without taking indoors during cold/greenhouse.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible. 

JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.

That is interesting Karen. I never heard of that one. I do like regular mushrooms. It would be fun to try these. I wonder if the plants are sold locally. IÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂll have to research.

I went for a walk at the Biltmore Estate gardens yesterday and there is an exhibit of glass sculptures by Dale Chihuahua. It was quite unusual and very ccolorful. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


Oh my, those are beautiful!

Yes, frequent breaks now. Will take longer in a way to finish, but not if it keeps me from making a bunch of mistakes. It all works out in the end. I am also weight the ball after each repeat. Just in case I want to make this one again.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Caryn -- thanks for sharing the glass sculpture's with us. Not only are they gorgeous, but the settings enhance them substantially. The open space gives them an opportunity to become a part of the landscape and fit proportionally with the surroundings. He does most incredible work. I got to see a fair amount of it when I lived in the Seattle area and I still love seeing more. So creative.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

There are a few websites that MIGHT have some mushroom leaf plants... but Australia and New Zealand may have more immediate access to this plant.

Two things I research now --> growth zone THEN where to purchase from (if accepted for 6a or b zones).


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

sisu said:


> I went for a walk at the Biltmore Estate gardens yesterday and there is an exhibit of glass sculptures by Dale Chihuahua. It was quite unusual and very ccolorful. Here are a few pictures.


LOL! Chihuly! But I kinda like your version better!

:sm17:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


They are fantastic. Thanks so much for sharing pictures. Those Biltmore gardens are stunning and the glass sculptures make them even more beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn’t happen on our recent trip.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Babalou - Baruch Hashem he mentioned it and you caught it early on! Prayers for his recovery and for his surgeon's hands!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn't happen on our recent trip.


Wow, that is scary. Hope all goes well at the doctor's.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


Just...WOW!!! Thanks for posting those photos.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn't happen on our recent trip.


Oh, my. Best wishes for his speedy recovery.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barbara -- keeping my fingers crossed for you and your DH. Hope everything goes smoothly. By catching it early, he has the best chances of a full recovery. Again, all my good thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these, Caryn- quite amazing sculptures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> There are a few websites that MIGHT have some mushroom leaf plants... but Australia and New Zealand may have more immediate access to this plant.
> 
> Two things I research now --> growth zone THEN where to purchase from (if accepted for 6a or b zones).


I have lost track here...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn't happen on our recent trip.


Gosh yes- that could have been awful- hoping all is going well for DH!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous gardens and glass sculptures!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn't happen on our recent trip.


Sorry to hear of your husband's issue. Holding you both in my thoughts and a successful surgery and quick recovery...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, DeEtta,Loretta, Del, Barbara, Vickie and Julie, glad you enjoyed the photos. I really enjoyed walking through the gardens and coming upon these glistening glass structures! I see that auto correct changed Chihuly to chihuahua

JanetLee, that is a good idea to note how much yarn you are using after each round. It will be helpful in choosing how much yarn to purchase when you do the next!

Gosh, Barbara, that is awful. It is good you caught it quickly and are getting it taken care of! Hope the surgery goes well and your dh has a speedy recovery.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The Biltmore is a special place, isn't it Caryn. 

Best wishes for a full recovery for your DH Barbara. 


Knitting update: I have completed row 196 of 209 for Kelsingra. The end is in sight! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The Biltmore is a special place, isn't it Caryn.
> 
> Best wishes for a full recovery for your DH Barbara.
> 
> Knitting update: I have completed row 196 of 209 for Kelsingra. The end is in sight! :-D


Always a nice place to be! 
I have four more centimetres to go on my knitted knee warmers- a paltry 114 sts on a tiny circular- 3.5mm- one of Norma's set that David sent out- but my hands and arms have been playing up a bit- I think it's that ancient complaint- the arthritis responding to the damp chill we've had this last week- today will be damper still but mild.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have lost track here...


Sorry I forgot to post a URL showing the au source for ordering a mushroom leaf plant: https://www.daleysfruit.com.au/Mushroom-Plant.htm

It appears to be an evergreen which doubles as a ground cover. Edible!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


Wow, Caryn, they are COOL! THanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn't happen on our recent trip.


Wow, so glad that you understood what was going on and got your DH in pronto. I am happy it happened when you were home also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Sorry I forgot to post a URL showing the au source for ordering a mushroom leaf plant: https://www.daleysfruit.com.au/Mushroom-Plant.htm
> 
> It appears to be an evergreen which doubles as a ground cover. Edible!


Thanks for that Karen- I have added myself to their mailing list!
Our climate allows us to grow a lot of Australian species.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always a nice place to be!
> I have four more centimetres to go on my knitted knee warmers- a paltry 114 sts on a tiny circular- 3.5mm- one of Norma's set that David sent out- but my hands and arms have been playing up a bit- I think it's that ancient complaint- the arthritis responding to the damp chill we've had this last week- today will be damper still but mild.


Sorry to hear your limbs are achy.

My rows are a bit over 400 stitches each right now and still increasing. But the repeat is easy to remember and half of the rows are all purl stitches so nothing to remember there except the count. But my extra yarn for Addition by Subtraction has finally arrived in the post so there is a distraction, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry to hear your limbs are achy.
> 
> My rows are a bit over 400 stitches each right now and still increasing. But the repeat is easy to remember and half of the rows are all purl stitches so nothing to remember there except the count. But my extra yarn for Addition by Subtraction has finally arrived in the post so there is a distraction, lol.


Does anyone have the charts for 'Waiting for Rain' BTW? I have a commission lurking to make one, and I can't locate where I've put the charts, grrr.

Achy limbs and fingers is winter, here!

When I get back to lacework, it will be to pick up Dragonfly Wings- I have gone wrong on row 71- have to tink back, and start over, and I've had just so much else on, it is almost a UFO!

Have a few birthdays looming and other commemorations that need acknowledging.
Not sure that it will involve any extra knitting though!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, that is a good idea to note how much yarn you are using after each round. It will be helpful in choosing how much yarn to purchase when you do the next!
> .


It is amazing how quickly the yarn is used the larger it gets. This repeat will most like use over an ounce of yarn. I know that doesn't sound like much, but this is fingering yarn! I did get 4 rounds done today. Was actually spending a large portion of the day redoing my craft room. I had put too many project bits and pieces back in the room without putting it all away. It is now all put away and what is amazing is I have used up over a shelf of yarn! Even with all the yarn I was given recently! The shelf is about four feet long, two feet wide and about two feet tall. That was a lot of yarn to get used!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The Biltmore is a special place, isn't it Caryn.
> 
> Best wishes for a full recovery for your DH Barbara.
> 
> Knitting update: I have completed row 196 of 209 for Kelsingra. The end is in sight! :-D


Woo Hoo!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> My current project, which I'm pretty sure won't be done in time, is a wedding shawl. The center is "snowdrops" design (easy, 21 repeats per row); first border I haven't decided on, and edging will be kystendil lace (my favorite). This is one of those projects.......knit two rows, ooopsie......tink six rows.....this is not how it's supposed to work! I finally started running the lifelines thru the chiaogoo needles, so I can frog instead of tink! ð


This will be so pretty and delicate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This is why I am suggesting the coil-less safety pins. You can always move to another location (if needed) or leave it in place for repeated sections across the span of work. This helped with a panel baby blanket I worked on.


Thanks for the suggestion of the bulb pins, Karen. I have just ordered some. I have some pretty markers (so expensive if you need more than a few) and lots of the plastic coiless safety pin ones in a variety of colours but always find them too wide and clunky for lace knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I've used the Chiaogoo circular interchangeable. There is a hole in the needle for the lifeline. Thread the lifeline thread through the hole, knit the row and pull the end of the lifeline out of the hole and pull enough through to leave tails of the lifeline on each end.


But take care to use removable markers and not simple rings so you can ensure the lifeline doesn't run through them - experience talking here. :sm17:

ETA read on and see that Melanie has the same advice - same experience I'm sure.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> It is amazing how quickly the yarn is used the larger it gets. This repeat will most like use over an ounce of yarn. I know that doesn't sound like much, but this is fingering yarn! I did get 4 rounds done today. Was actually spending a large portion of the day redoing my craft room. I had put too many project bits and pieces back in the room without putting it all away. It is now all put away and what is amazing is I have used up over a shelf of yarn! Even with all the yarn I was given recently! The shelf is about four feet long, two feet wide and about two feet tall. That was a lot of yarn to get used!


Yes, it is, but congratulations!!! A lot of knitting going on, for sure.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

What a spin I've been in this last week. From the top of the peak finishing the Niebling, to death of the deer and impact on vehicle, to two trips to Klamath Falls to first choose another vehicle then to pick it up and drive it home. I just hope this week is a bit more relaxed and steady. Maybe I'll even get back to a serious knitting project this week. Wouldn't you know that yesterday, the day I went to get my car, we had a major weather cell in our area -- so on the drive home I experienced, torrential rain, hail, a bit of snow going over one of the passes, winds and cold weather and yes it was June 10th only two weeks from the summer solstice. What a day, but now I have a good idea how the car works in inclement weather. 

Barbara, hope your DH is recovering nicely and that they were able to fix the tear without a hitch. Julie, sorry about the arthritis acting up -- not pleasant, I know. I'm fortunate, that over-the-counter drugs, will knock my slight aches/pains out, but am saddened to hear that that isn't the case for you. Melanie, your fingers must fly, because you certainly get a lot done in addition to fulltime work and a very active life. Bev, did you get the commission for the fall wedding? Sure hope so. I know I haven't mentioned everyone, but my mind seems to be more empty this morning than usual, so please forgive me. The sun is getting ready to rise and it is going to be a clear day -- hope the same happens to my thoughts too.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Today is my son's 41st birthday. For the last several years, I've tried to do something special for someone unexpectedly in celebration of the event. More or less based on the theory that since I can't give him a birthday gift, I can give someone else on. Well, the last several months have been so mashed-up and my attentions have been all over the place, that I didn't get anything done in celebration. So last night, I gave myself a gift of some linen yarn. I've never worked with it, so this will be something new for me. And since I've been in an obsessional state about Niebling's work (much of it done with linen thread), I'll have some on hand just in case. I placed this order through E-bay to the same people that I got the cobweb weight wool from. There service was great and I loved that yarn; so now I can look forward to my own "squishy mail" in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273238223556
> 
> Unfortunately, I still haven't figured out how to reduce my stash while reveling in self-indulgence. Oh well, I'll work on that later.


I have used linen from Midwinter Yarns .It felt odd knitting with it - quite string like but after washing and blocking it softened beautifully and of course it only needs blocking once no matter how often you wash it after.
http://www.midwinteryarns.com/lithuanian-linen-5-c.asp
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/salt-water


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> But take care to use removable markers and not simple rings so you can ensure the lifeline doesn't run through them - experience talking here. :sm17:
> 
> ETA read on and see that Melanie has the same advice - same experience I'm sure.


Or place new markers so that IF you do need to frog back to the lifeline, your markers are already there.
I also use different coloured crochet cotton for different row lifelines, then make a written note what colour goes with which row :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546411-1.html#12471848
> 
> This is the finished "tale" of Joe's pullover/whatever you want to call it!
> 
> I finished it this afternoon and am very happy to be! I don't know if I will start the shawl this afternoon or tomorrow. You know how difficult it can be to change weight in yarn.


Great sweater - can't spot your "glaring" error - they are always glaring to the knitter but not necessarily to anyone else. Your own pattern, Janet Lee?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Why would I want to?  You know what they say, if a man rushing by on a horse can't see it, it's not there. Or something like that.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I have used linen from Midwinter Yarns .It felt odd knitting with it - quite string like but after washing and blocking it softened beautifully and of course it only needs blocking once no matter how often you wash it after.
> http://www.midwinteryarns.com/lithuanian-linen-5-c.asp
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/salt-water


My linen yarn arrived yesterday and although it said laceweight it is REALLY thin. In the four skeins there is supposed to be 7800 yds. So there should be enough for a large lace piece -- maybe a tablecloth???


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finally finished and blocked the Kelsingra shawl. It is lace weight, merino/silk yarn and I used 770 yards. It is 68 inches across the top and 33 inches down the longest part of the back. I used amber beads, which I just couldn't get to show, but they do add a nice weight and sparkle.


I love this, Caryn - probably my favourite from the parade. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Not spoken to David yet as he was expecting visitors .
> Not had a good day so will be brief .Ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance .Luckily my feeling really rotten was caused by de-hydration, not due to my previous heart problems ,so am back home .


Sorry to hear this, Ann. Hope all is well now - I'm so far behind .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My current WIP. This is the shawl I have been mentioning.
> 
> I just put it on the 29" needle today. In the picture it still looks too small for the needle, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


It is going to be lovely.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> But take care to use removable markers and not simple rings so you can ensure the lifeline doesn't run through them - experience talking here. :sm17:
> 
> ETA read on and see that Melanie has the same advice - same experience I'm sure.


Playing devil's advocate here---Yes, use removable markers--BUT--go ahead and run the lifeline through them; that way the markers are in place for you to repeat that row without having to figure out where they are to be placed. Of course, this can require a LOT of markers! Also, as has been suggested before, place a piece of tape on the end of that lifeline and write which row it is. (Fantastic tip there, about placing & writing on the tape!)

Ooops--didn't read far enough--see that Vickie has already mentioned this, with her additional tip. Thanks Vickie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-547104-1.html#12488494
> 
> Just wanted to show you lovely folks the yarn I was gifted with yesterday. (Friday)


Oooo good fortune - right place, right time. You are going to be busy, Janetlee = well, aren't you always? I'll look forward to the results.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here's when I wish I had the skills of Bev or JanetLee. Unfortunately, my photographic capabilities are pretty light; I fear that the doily may not be displayed to its best advantage. But here we go. The Niebling Frosted Leaves is shown below. The first picture is of the doily sitting on my dining room table. Of all the photos this is probably the most true to color, but even then it is a bit pinky. The actual color is a rather antique-y burdundy, but the flash highlights the reds. This doily measures 31" in diameter, was made with Knit Picks Curio which is Size 10 100% mercerized cotton. It took close to 700 yards which is handy because there was about 721 on the spool. It was knit with 2.25mm needles (US #1). Started the doily on dps (bamboo) and worked my way up to 40" circs and even then it got pretty cramped when there was over 900 stitches on the needles.
> 
> This was the first time I had extensively worked with, what I've heard referred to as a, hex mesh background. Basically it is a 4 row repeat (R1: SSK, YO, YO, k2T. R2: work back even and at the double YOs, K,P. R3: YO, SSK, k2T, YO. R4, same as R2). Actually, given the complexity of the pattern, basing the background on such a simple repeat was very helpful, because you could constantly check to see if you were lined up with your pattern. At first I didn't like working this mesh, but once I got into 40-50 stitch pattern repeats, the mesh background allowed for constant checks on where you were in the pattern.
> 
> ...


Lovely work, DeEtta. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I finished this wrap a while ago and Jenny finally modelled for me to-day .She didn't want her face in the picture as she hadn't put any make up on ! Silly girl .The second picture is the edging .


I've been wondering about your progress on this, Ann - it is gorgeous - lovely for the wedding.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> My linen yarn arrived yesterday and although it said laceweight it is REALLY thin. In the four skeins there is supposed to be 7800 yds. So there should be enough for a large lace piece -- maybe a tablecloth???


Wow, that is thin yarn...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is on Ravelry. The designer is our very own Toni - stlorenz here on KP. Her group is Knitting in the Loft.
> 
> Link to the discussion thread:
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3792720/1-25
> ...


I have just bought the pattern - need to go stash diving now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on the new car. Sounds like a good deal and very sensible.
> 
> JanetLee, nice progress on your shawl. I too get tired doing those long rows, but I have learned to stop then, or I make mistakes! Hope you got dh home from airpwithout to much trouble with traffic.
> 
> ...


Wow, they have quite an impact, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we had an unexpected day. When we were having coffee, my husband said his right eye felt funny as if there was a waterfall in it when he blinked. As soon as they opened, I called his ophthalmologist and was able to get in at 2:15. We were sent to a retina specialist who confirmed that he had a retinal tear. Surgery is scheduled for tomorrow and we need to be at the hospital at 8:30 and then back to the retina doctor on Sunday. We got home today at about 6:30. But it will be another long day tomorrow. We are so thankful this didn't happen on our recent trip.


Hope all went well, Barbara - I'm assuming surgery has been done by now. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My linen yarn arrived yesterday and although it said laceweight it is REALLY thin. In the four skeins there is supposed to be 7800 yds. So there should be enough for a large lace piece -- maybe a tablecloth???


Lovely. Mine felt very thin too but it blooms a little on washing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Playing devil's advocate here---Yes, use removable markers--BUT--go ahead and run the lifeline through them; that way the markers are in place for you to repeat that row without having to figure out where they are to be placed. Of course, this can require a LOT of markers! Also, as has been suggested before, place a piece of tape on the end of that lifeline and write which row it is. (Fantastic tip there, about placing & writing on the tape!)
> 
> Ooops--didn't read far enough--see that Vickie has already mentioned this, with her additional tip. Thanks Vickie.


Another good tip. thanks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy dance - I'm all caught up - 34 pages (whew!)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Happy dance - I'm all caught up - 34 pages (whew!)


Whew indeed!

Up to page 36 before I could reply. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a spin I've been in this last week. From the top of the peak finishing the Niebling, to death of the deer and impact on vehicle, to two trips to Klamath Falls to first choose another vehicle then to pick it up and drive it home. I just hope this week is a bit more relaxed and steady. Maybe I'll even get back to a serious knitting project this week. Wouldn't you know that yesterday, the day I went to get my car, we had a major weather cell in our area -- so on the drive home I experienced, torrential rain, hail, a bit of snow going over one of the passes, winds and cold weather and yes it was June 10th only two weeks from the summer solstice. What a day, but now I have a good idea how the car works in inclement weather.
> 
> Barbara, hope your DH is recovering nicely and that they were able to fix the tear without a hitch. Julie, sorry about the arthritis acting up -- not pleasant, I know. I'm fortunate, that over-the-counter drugs, will knock my slight aches/pains out, but am saddened to hear that that isn't the case for you. Melanie, your fingers must fly, because you certainly get a lot done in addition to fulltime work and a very active life. Bev, did you get the commission for the fall wedding? Sure hope so. I know I haven't mentioned everyone, but my mind seems to be more empty this morning than usual, so please forgive me. The sun is getting ready to rise and it is going to be a clear day -- hope the same happens to my thoughts too.
> 
> Happy Knitting.


Glad the new vehicle has shown it's paces in inclement conditions for you- but as you say that is a real wow! just two weeks from the Solstice.
I have taken some quite bad knocks at times in my life, which possibly triggered the Arthritis, especially as oddly it started from my left shoulder when they checked me out at the University in 1997. Mum used talk of her Rheumatics so I think I've inherited the gene. (pre-disposition).

Ringo had an interesting encounter with Bronx (next door's dog- the one Hori went ballistic over) yesterday. I had deliberately let him out the front door- to give him, a bit of variety- Bronx was standing near their front steps, Ringo took off like a bat out of hell, in full defensive mode, I was quite worried he would start a fight. However he came back a little when I remonstrated, but set off on another charge immediately after. Came back when spoken to, and charged a third time. Thank Heavens Bronx just stood there looking. I gave the command 'Inside' and was so relieved when he obeyed.
He is such a good fellow. Obedient to his very core- and there to protect me- that is his mission in life. At 7 years now we are about half way through his probable life span. I would so love to have another Corgi in future, but whether or not that will be practical or practicable by then is debatable. I will just have to wait and see how the aging process has affected me by the time his passing happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My linen yarn arrived yesterday and although it said laceweight it is REALLY thin. In the four skeins there is supposed to be 7800 yds. So there should be enough for a large lace piece -- maybe a tablecloth???


DeEtta! if anyone could accomplish a tablecloth in such a fine yarn- it would be you!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the new vehicle has shown it's paces in inclement conditions for you- but as you say that is a real wow! just two weeks from the Solstice.
> I have taken some quite bad knocks at times in my life, which possibly triggered the Arthritis, especially as oddly it started from my left shoulder when they checked me out at the University in 1997. Mum used talk of her Rheumatics so I think I've inherited the gene. (pre-disposition).
> 
> Ringo had an interesting encounter with Bronx (next door's dog- the one Hori went ballistic over) yesterday. I had deliberately let him out the front door- to give him, a bit of variety- Bronx was standing near their front steps, Ringo took off like a bat out of hell, in full defensive mode, I was quite worried he would start a fight. However he came back a little when I remonstrated, but set off on another charge immediately after. Came back when spoken to, and charged a third time. Thank Heavens Bronx just stood there looking. I gave the command 'Inside' and was so relieved when he obeyed.
> He is such a good fellow. Obedient to his very core- and there to protect me- that is his mission in life. At 7 years now we are about half way through his probable life span. I would so love to have another Corgi in future, but whether or not that will be practical or practicable by then is debatable. I will just have to wait and see how the aging process has affected me by the time his passing happens.


Julie, Ringo is very obedient! When we dogsat our friend's dogs one was like Ringo and the other not so much. He was a little more a free spirit. And that's why he got sprayed by the skunk in our backyard
:sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, Ringo is very obedient! When we dogsat our friend's dogs one was like Ringo and the other not so much. He was a little more a free spirit. And that's why he got sprayed by the skunk in our backyard
> :sm16:


Maybe he was more of a terrier- they are inclined to think they know more than Humans do!
Oh boy! I have never smelt Skunk- but I can imagine.
We have a beetle here commonly known as the stink bomb beetle - so I often think maybe that comes close!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe he was more of a terrier- they are inclined to think they know more than Humans do!
> Oh boy! I have never smelt Skunk- but I can imagine.
> We have a beetle here commonly known as the stink bomb beetle - so I often think maybe that comes close!


He was actually mostly miniature Poodle. But I had a environmentally friendly cleanser that was gentle so I went ahead and washed him with that. It worked well enough that he slept with us that night :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> He was actually mostly miniature Poodle. But I had a environmentally friendly cleanser that was gentle so I went ahead and washed him with that. It worked well enough that he slept with us that night :sm06:


mmm, Miniature Poodles here are very badly inbred on average, and far from my favourite breed- Standards are a very different matter- I have known some lovely ones!
That cleaner obviously worked!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmm, Miniature Poodles here are very badly inbred on average, and far from my favourite breed- Standards are a very different matter- I have known some lovely ones!
> That cleaner obviously worked!


Both of our friend's dogs were rescues. They weren't sure of either of the dog's histories but the Poodle didn't like your hand coming down from above to pat him and the second dog was a born empathic and would have made a superb therapy dog. But they both loved to run the fields/hills while we cross country skied. And they both loved coming to "camp" at our home when their owner's travelled :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Both of our friend's dogs were rescues. They weren't sure of either of the dog's histories but the Poodle didn't like your hand coming down from above to pat him and the second dog was a born empathic and would have made a superb therapy dog. But they both loved to run the fields/hills while we cross country skied. And they both loved coming to "camp" at our home when their owner's travelled :sm17: :sm17:


Good memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JanetLee, I have told David (Norma's DH) that he was sent a hug by you.
He was most appreciative.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a spin I've been in this last week. From the top of the peak finishing the Niebling, to death of the deer and impact on vehicle, to two trips to Klamath Falls to first choose another vehicle then to pick it up and drive it home. I just hope this week is a bit more relaxed and steady. Maybe I'll even get back to a serious knitting project this week. Wouldn't you know that yesterday, the day I went to get my car, we had a major weather cell in our area -- so on the drive home I experienced, torrential rain, hail, a bit of snow going over one of the passes, winds and cold weather and yes it was June 10th only two weeks from the summer solstice. What a day, but now I have a good idea how the car works in inclement weather.
> 
> Barbara, hope your DH is recovering nicely and that they were able to fix the tear without a hitch. Julie, sorry about the arthritis acting up -- not pleasant, I know. I'm fortunate, that over-the-counter drugs, will knock my slight aches/pains out, but am saddened to hear that that isn't the case for you. Melanie, your fingers must fly, because you certainly get a lot done in addition to fulltime work and a very active life. Bev, did you get the commission for the fall wedding? Sure hope so. I know I haven't mentioned everyone, but my mind seems to be more empty this morning than usual, so please forgive me. The sun is getting ready to rise and it is going to be a clear day -- hope the same happens to my thoughts too.
> 
> Happy Knitting.


Wow! I am glad that you made it home safely with your new car.  I haven't heard anything from the other couple. So we shall see. It is a bit away, but it will come quick, I am sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> My linen yarn arrived yesterday and although it said laceweight it is REALLY thin. In the four skeins there is supposed to be 7800 yds. So there should be enough for a large lace piece -- maybe a tablecloth???


Wow, that really is thin. You are so energetic. I couldn't imagine doing a table cloth. I really want to get back into knitting and finish off some of my WIPs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, Ringo is very obedient! When we dogsat our friend's dogs one was like Ringo and the other not so much. He was a little more a free spirit. And that's why he got sprayed by the skunk in our backyard
> :sm16:


Wow! No fun. That's why we tell our cats when they go outside to not talk to skunks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> He was actually mostly miniature Poodle. But I had a environmentally friendly cleanser that was gentle so I went ahead and washed him with that. It worked well enough that he slept with us that night :sm06:


Wow! That must be some amazing cleanser.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I spent the afternoon cooking. Threw some soup into the crock pot. Made Gary a key lime cheese cake. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't realize it was the 9th until I saw a sign while we were driving around at noon.  I made some Blueberry Oatmeat Bars for me as I shouldn't have dairy. But I did have a small sliver of the cheese cake. I added some cream, maple syrup and vanilla to the chocolate layer. It turned out really well. Soft and easy to bite. 

My friend who turned 102 the beginning of May, had a stroke this week and does not have long to live. She did not pass her swallow test and refused a feeding tube. She wanted to be able to eat, though food will get into her lungs. Her mind is sharp as a tack, but she is ready to go home.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, it is, but congratulations!!! A lot of knitting going on, for sure.


Thanks! I have only done 6 rounds today. It is taking about 35 minutes a round currently. The second half of the chart goes faster than the first half. Weird, but it works for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a spin I've been in this last week. From the top of the peak finishing the Niebling, to death of the deer and impact on vehicle, to two trips to Klamath Falls to first choose another vehicle then to pick it up and drive it home. I just hope this week is a bit more relaxed and steady. Maybe I'll even get back to a serious knitting project this week. Wouldn't you know that yesterday, the day I went to get my car, we had a major weather cell in our area -- so on the drive home I experienced, torrential rain, hail, a bit of snow going over one of the passes, winds and cold weather and yes it was June 10th only two weeks from the summer solstice. What a day, but now I have a good idea how the car works in inclement weather.
> 
> Barbara, hope your DH is recovering nicely and that they were able to fix the tear without a hitch. Julie, sorry about the arthritis acting up -- not pleasant, I know. I'm fortunate, that over-the-counter drugs, will knock my slight aches/pains out, but am saddened to hear that that isn't the case for you. Melanie, your fingers must fly, because you certainly get a lot done in addition to fulltime work and a very active life. Bev, did you get the commission for the fall wedding? Sure hope so. I know I haven't mentioned everyone, but my mind seems to be more empty this morning than usual, so please forgive me. The sun is getting ready to rise and it is going to be a clear day -- hope the same happens to my thoughts too.
> 
> Happy Knitting.


That was quite the drive back! And yes, it is good to know how your new card will drive this winter.

We had snow just to the east of us yesterday. Yes, Mount Ranier and Mount St. Helen have some new bright white on them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Great sweater - can't spot your "glaring" error - they are always glaring to the knitter but not necessarily to anyone else. Your own pattern, Janet Lee?


Thank you, Linda. And yes, my own pattern. And I have been telling folks there will be no pattern sharing! This was fingering weight to start with and it was made to fit Joe. And it does! Very well indeed. I am pleased.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My linen yarn arrived yesterday and although it said laceweight it is REALLY thin. In the four skeins there is supposed to be 7800 yds. So there should be enough for a large lace piece -- maybe a tablecloth???


That will be a lovely tablecloth! Looking forward to your in-process pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is going to be lovely.


Thank you. I am 10 rounds into the third repeat of the second chart. Each repeat has 24 rounds.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oooo good fortune - right place, right time. You are going to be busy, Janetlee = well, aren't you always? I'll look forward to the results.


All ready have a request from one of the nieces! Joe does like to share. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> JanetLee, I have told David (Norma's DH) that he was sent a hug by you.
> He was most appreciative.


 :sm24: :sm24:

Thank you, I know he is having a difficult time, and sometimes a hug will make all the difference.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I spent the afternoon cooking. Threw some soup into the crock pot. Made Gary a key lime cheese cake. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't realize it was the 9th until I saw a sign while we were driving around at noon.  I made some Blueberry Oatmeat Bars for me as I shouldn't have dairy. But I did have a small sliver of the cheese cake. I added some cream, maple syrup and vanilla to the chocolate layer. It turned out really well. Soft and easy to bite.
> 
> My friend who turned 102 the beginning of May, had a stroke this week and does not have long to live. She did not pass her swallow test and refused a feeding tube. She wanted to be able to eat, though food will get into her lungs. Her mind is sharp as a tack, but she is ready to go home.


Just to make it to 102 is wonderful. Sorry she is declining. Blessings to you and her family.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been enjoying the first major rain in awhile here in Indiana. I have carrots, lettuce, tomatoes, and pepper planted. Soon to have the herbs in... unfortunately no mushroom leaf plant. :sm15: 

I cannot see denying those who are in the growth zone for their ability to grow some of the options not available to me. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I spent the afternoon cooking. Threw some soup into the crock pot. Made Gary a key lime cheese cake. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't realize it was the 9th until I saw a sign while we were driving around at noon.  I made some Blueberry Oatmeat Bars for me as I shouldn't have dairy. But I did have a small sliver of the cheese cake. I added some cream, maple syrup and vanilla to the chocolate layer. It turned out really well. Soft and easy to bite.
> 
> My friend who turned 102 the beginning of May, had a stroke this week and does not have long to live. She did not pass her swallow test and refused a feeding tube. She wanted to be able to eat, though food will get into her lungs. Her mind is sharp as a tack, but she is ready to go home.


I am so sorry that you are losing your friend. But at the same time, I'm glad that she has the ability to make her own decisions and live her life as she chooses. That doesn't change the hole that is left in our lives when a dear one moves on. Strength to you and yours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I spent the afternoon cooking. Threw some soup into the crock pot. Made Gary a key lime cheese cake. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't realize it was the 9th until I saw a sign while we were driving around at noon.  I made some Blueberry Oatmeat Bars for me as I shouldn't have dairy. But I did have a small sliver of the cheese cake. I added some cream, maple syrup and vanilla to the chocolate layer. It turned out really well. Soft and easy to bite.
> 
> My friend who turned 102 the beginning of May, had a stroke this week and does not have long to live. She did not pass her swallow test and refused a feeding tube. She wanted to be able to eat, though food will get into her lungs. Her mind is sharp as a tack, but she is ready to go home.


Sad but that is a good long life and good that she can make decisions for herself. My late uncle reached that point at 90 - celebrated his birthday and then 2 days later started refusing to eat and drink. He was just worn out. Hope your friend has an easy passing, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Linda. And yes, my own pattern. And I have been telling folks there will be no pattern sharing! This was fingering weight to start with and it was made to fit Joe. And it does! Very well indeed. I am pleased.


A happy knitter - always good to know you have a done a good job.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> All ready have a request from one of the nieces! Joe does like to share. :sm19:


It is nice that he is so proud of what you do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just to make it to 102 is wonderful. Sorry she is declining. Blessings to you and her family.


Thanks so much, JanetLee. She is an amazing person. My Indiana Mom.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I am so sorry that you are losing your friend. But at the same time, I'm glad that she has the ability to make her own decisions and live her life as she chooses. That doesn't change the hole that is left in our lives when a dear one moves on. Strength to you and yours.


Thanks so much, DeEtta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sad but that is a good long life and good that she can make decisions for herself. My late uncle reached that point at 90 - celebrated his birthday and then 2 days later started refusing to eat and drink. He was just worn out. Hope your friend has an easy passing, Bev.


Thanks, Linda. She hung on through assisted living to nursing home living, which is not the best. She always said she was a much better cook than what they have in the nursing home. "Why are there no onions!" She loves to smile.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda. She hung on through assisted living to nursing home living, which is not the best. She always said she was a much better cook than what they have in the nursing home. "Why are there no onions!" She loves to smile.


My uncle's saying was always, "Not as good Ma's." Mind you she made the best pastry I've ever tasted- just melt in the mouth - so he was probably correct. His highest praise was, "It'll do." No gushing from him.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes on DH’s eye recovery. He is pretty miserable and still feels nauseous from the anesthesia or from having to be face down almost all the time. His eye looks like he was sucker punched several times. It is almost swollen closed which makes it difficult to put in eye drops and ointment. He has 4 different eye drops and one ointment. All four go in at 8 am and 8 pm. Then 2 go in at noon and 4. The ointment is at bedtime. You have to wait 5 minutes between drops. It takes almost half an hour to do them. Im certainly not complaining just seeing how miserable he is. His appetite is pretty low because of the nausea so I’m not cooking much at all. 

He had a post-op visit with the dr Sunday morning who was very pleased with the surgery results. He had 7 tears and put in a long acting gas bubble that will take 8-10 weeks to dissipate. It forces the retina in place to promote healing. The doctor also put in a silicone buckle that wraps around the eye underneath the muscle to hold everything in place. That will stay in the eye. 

Melanie, I think I remember that you were almost done with one project. Good going!

Julie, I don’t have the charts for Waiting for Rain, sorry. It sounds like you have done some very good training of Ringo for him to be do obedient. I’m happy you have such a faithful companion. 

That linen yarn is really thin, DeEtta. I used linen for warp in a table runner I wove and it just has such a nice crisp feel. 

Bev, I’m so sorry about your friend. She’s lucky to have had such a long life and still have her brain intact. I love her comment about no onions in the nursing home food.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, JanetLee. She is an amazing person. My Indiana Mom.


 :sm24: Sounds like a wonderful life well lived- great that you have had her in yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes on DH's eye recovery. He is pretty miserable and still feels nauseous from the anesthesia or from having to be face down almost all the time. His eye looks like he was sucker punched several times. It is almost swollen closed which makes it difficult to put in eye drops and ointment. He has 4 different eye drops and one ointment. All four go in at 8 am and 8 pm. Then 2 go in at noon and 4. The ointment is at bedtime. You have to wait 5 minutes between drops. It takes almost half an hour to do them. Im certainly not complaining just seeing how miserable he is. His appetite is pretty low because of the nausea so I'm not cooking much at all.
> 
> He had a post-op visit with the dr Sunday morning who was very pleased with the surgery results. He had 7 tears and put in a long acting gas bubble that will take 8-10 weeks to dissipate. It forces the retina in place to promote healing. The doctor also put in a silicone buckle that wraps around the eye underneath the muscle to hold everything in place. That will stay in the eye.
> 
> ...


Barbara, all the very best for Jerry's recovery- it sounds rather miserable for him right now. I use the alarm on my phone for complex regimes like that- I find that very helpful!
[quote Babalou]
Julie, I don't have the charts for Waiting for Rain, sorry. It sounds like you have done some very good training of Ringo for him to be do obedient. I'm happy you have such a faithful companion. [/quote]

I am not sure how many spotted my plea- I think I sent everything to Guernsey, to my friend who occasionally visits the LP, TNS.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, 102! Wow. Your friend has seen so much in her life. I am sorry to hear she is declining but like the others wrote, I wish her peaceful days.

DeEtta, I agree with the others, you will make something fantastic with your new yarn.

Julie, I never purchased Waiting for Rain so cannot help. Good to hear Ringo is a great companion.

Barbara, wishing a speedy and successful recovery for Jerry.


Knitting update: I have made it to row 202 on Kelsingra but am playing yarn chicken. I put in a lifeline at row 200 as that is a good place to bind off if I have to tink/frog back. I received the long anticipated extra yarn for Addition by Subtraction. But sadly I received less than expected. The seller said she had 43 grams. I received 27 grams. A few grams here and there are ok but over a third short means I still do not have enough to finish the clue. Sigh. The colorway is discontinued but there is a similar colorway available so I am just going to order a skein. So much for reducing stash, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, 102! Wow. Your friend has seen so much in her life. I am sorry to hear she is declining but like the others wrote, I wish her peaceful days.
> 
> DeEtta, I agree with the others, you will make something fantastic with your new yarn.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: 
And oh dear to the short supplied yarn- what a bummer. I've been playing yarn chicken too, a bit lately.
Also had one lot of yarn- a high end yarn that kept breaking- boy that was frustrating!
I am on a slipper run, and also have had a request from my dear Tongan friend Emma, that I met through my Korowai weaving class, for a replacement pair of gloves (with the short fingers) I gather she has worn them out!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure how many spotted my plea- I think I sent everything to Guernsey, to my friend who occasionally visits the LP, TNS.


PM me your email, Julie - I have them somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> PM me your email, Julie - I have them somewhere.


Thanks ever so, Linda- will do!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sounds like a wonderful life well lived- great that you have had her in yours!


Absolutely, Julie. She came to us when I had Bethany. She watched the boys while I was in the hospital having Bethany. And she just stayed. We have enriched each other's lives.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, 102! Wow. Your friend has seen so much in her life. I am sorry to hear she is declining but like the others wrote, I wish her peaceful days.
> 
> DeEtta, I agree with the others, you will make something fantastic with your new yarn.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Melanie. She has seen so much. She talks about the depression and life on the farm. One of my boys interviewed her on the depression for his history class.

Good luck on your yarn chicken.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Absolutely, Julie. She came to us when I had Bethany. She watched the boys while I was in the hospital having Bethany. And she just stayed. We have enriched each other's lives.


Such friends are what really hearten the soul.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Such friends are what really hearten the soul.


Absolutely.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I spent the afternoon cooking. Threw some soup into the crock pot. Made Gary a key lime cheese cake. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't realize it was the 9th until I saw a sign while we were driving around at noon.  I made some Blueberry Oatmeat Bars for me as I shouldn't have dairy. But I did have a small sliver of the cheese cake. I added some cream, maple syrup and vanilla to the chocolate layer. It turned out really well. Soft and easy to bite.
> 
> My friend who turned 102 the beginning of May, had a stroke this week and does not have long to live. She did not pass her swallow test and refused a feeding tube. She wanted to be able to eat, though food will get into her lungs. Her mind is sharp as a tack, but she is ready to go home.


I'm very sorry to hear of your friend's situation. But take comfort that she has control of her destiny versus lingering and prolonged ill health/suffering... May her passing be easy. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes on DH's eye recovery. He is pretty miserable and still feels nauseous from the anesthesia or from having to be face down almost all the time. His eye looks like he was sucker punched several times. It is almost swollen closed which makes it difficult to put in eye drops and ointment. He has 4 different eye drops and one ointment. All four go in at 8 am and 8 pm. Then 2 go in at noon and 4. The ointment is at bedtime. You have to wait 5 minutes between drops. It takes almost half an hour to do them. Im certainly not complaining just seeing how miserable he is. His appetite is pretty low because of the nausea so I'm not cooking much at all.
> 
> He had a post-op visit with the dr Sunday morning who was very pleased with the surgery results. He had 7 tears and put in a long acting gas bubble that will take 8-10 weeks to dissipate. It forces the retina in place to promote healing. The doctor also put in a silicone buckle that wraps around the eye underneath the muscle to hold everything in place. That will stay in the eye.
> 
> ...


Barbara I hope your DH continues to heal and feel better quickly. Did the surgeon give you a prescription or suggestion for the nausea? It's just a rotten feeling to have the nausea on top of not feeling well. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara I hope your DH continues to heal and feel better quickly. Did the surgeon give you a prescription or suggestion for the nausea? It's just a rotten feeling to have the nausea on top of not feeling well. Hugs.


Forgotten what I said re: Jerry, seconding Vickie's thoughts.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the glass sculpture pictures Bev and Linda.

Julie, I thought I had that waiting for rain pattern but I just looked and I guess I never bought it. ( just read ahead and see Linda has it to share)

JanetLee, those larger rounds do use a lot of yarn. It always feels good to get organized. I should do the same. I need more shelves, I think.

DeEtta, what a way to test your new car! Glad you got home safely and hopefully things have settled down a bit. That linen yarn does look thin! 

Thank you Linda, re: Kelsingra.

Julie, so glad Ringo didn’t get hurt while protecting you. So glad he listened to you and went in. 

Happy birthday to Gary, Bev. Yummy cake you made to celebrate. 
So sorry about your friend. She certainly lived a long life. I hope she can be kept comfortable.

So sorry about your dh Barbara. That sounds like quite a process that will be needed for his recovery. I sure hope it goes smoothly and he continues to heal. Do they know what caused the tears? 

Bummer about the yarn, Melanie. Very disappointing. Hope you win at yarn chicken with Kelsingra, though.

Well, I gave in and joined Toni’s mkal for the Shetland Hap Meets Estonia Shawl. It doesn’t start until the 26th, so I am getting some knitting done on my Secret Garden Gradience circular shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you enjoyed the glass sculpture pictures Bev and Linda.
> 
> Julie, I thought I had that waiting for rain pattern but I just looked and I guess I never bought it. ( just read ahead and see Linda has it to share)
> 
> ...


Yes Linda has very kindly emailed it to me.
Ringo had a real treat today- he went out with me in front of the house, and was allowed to explore a little towards the main driveway. He met up with two new people for the first time- two of my younger neighbours- they got leapt up on because I've never managed to break him of that habit- he over compensates for his short legs!
But both handled that ok. He obeyed me in not going too far up the drive, and the command 'inside' is working well. I am in the process of teaching him Front and Back as a direction, and he knows what 'up on the bed' is. I've got these little doggie chocolate treats that are a brilliant teaching aid.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I'm very sorry to hear of your friend's situation. But take comfort that she has control of her destiny versus lingering and prolonged ill health/suffering... May her passing be easy. Big hugs to you both.


Thanks so much, Vickie. She has lingered long beyond what she had hoped. Lingering now would be so much harder.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some of my spring pics


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


You are such a good photographer, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

A few more


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are such a good photographer, Bev!


Thanks so much, Julie. His creation is gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Julie. His creation is gorgeous.


But these are MOTHER NATURE!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara I hope your DH continues to heal and feel better quickly. Did the surgeon give you a prescription or suggestion for the nausea? It's just a rotten feeling to have the nausea on top of not feeling well. Hugs.


I picked one up for him today. Hasn't worked yet but I made French toast for him for his dinner. It is one of his favorites.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you enjoyed the glass sculpture pictures Bev and Linda.
> 
> Julie, I thought I had that waiting for rain pattern but I just looked and I guess I never bought it. ( just read ahead and see Linda has it to share)
> 
> ...


The doctor said they just happen sometimes. He looks like he's been punched by a prize fighter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But these are MOTHER NATURE!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie - nice to hear you have another commission.

Bev - Awesome photos as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I spent the afternoon cooking. Threw some soup into the crock pot. Made Gary a key lime cheese cake. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't realize it was the 9th until I saw a sign while we were driving around at noon.  I made some Blueberry Oatmeat Bars for me as I shouldn't have dairy. But I did have a small sliver of the cheese cake. I added some cream, maple syrup and vanilla to the chocolate layer. It turned out really well. Soft and easy to bite.
> 
> My friend who turned 102 the beginning of May, had a stroke this week and does not have long to live. She did not pass her swallow test and refused a feeding tube. She wanted to be able to eat, though food will get into her lungs. Her mind is sharp as a tack, but she is ready to go home.


Sorry to hear of your friend's stroke. Your mention of her age reminded me of my grandmother who lived to see her 103rd birthday. Her mind was also sharp as a tack, even though she became profoundly deaf. She was a knitter and crocheter; made some beautiful doilies, dresser scarves, etc., until she broke her wrist. She sold her things in the gift shop at the nursing home where she resided. I have several of her pieces, and cherish them.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Bev. The one of the hummer is spectacular!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is nice that he is so proud of what you do.


Yes it is! Plus this way he doesn't have the ordeal of figuring out what to get them for birthdays, etc. :sm16:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes on DH's eye recovery. He is pretty miserable and still feels nauseous from the anesthesia or from having to be face down almost all the time. His eye looks like he was sucker punched several times. It is almost swollen closed which makes it difficult to put in eye drops and ointment. He has 4 different eye drops and one ointment. All four go in at 8 am and 8 pm. Then 2 go in at noon and 4. The ointment is at bedtime. You have to wait 5 minutes between drops. It takes almost half an hour to do them. Im certainly not complaining just seeing how miserable he is. His appetite is pretty low because of the nausea so I'm not cooking much at all.
> 
> He had a post-op visit with the dr Sunday morning who was very pleased with the surgery results. He had 7 tears and put in a long acting gas bubble that will take 8-10 weeks to dissipate. It forces the retina in place to promote healing. The doctor also put in a silicone buckle that wraps around the eye underneath the muscle to hold everything in place. That will stay in the eye.
> 
> ...


Can you feel my cringe for your hubby? Oh my. That sounds extremely painful. Hope the healing process is extremely fast.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahhhhh! :sm24: 

I just found out how to get these lovely photos downloaded. Press and hold a finger over the photo of interest and a menu will show up to let me save it (on the Android device).

Otherwise I would have asked Bev to email the squirrel, chipmunk, and hummingbird photos. I will eventually learn how to work with this thing yet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


Gorgeous! Such beauty and clarity! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


Bev -- wonderful!!! I so enjoy looking at your work -- it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


Wonderful pictures! The Squirrel and the Chipmunk could have been taken from my backyard... We've been overtaken by a flock of starlings and their young cleaning out my feeder, squawking up a storm and "whitewashing" my deck and railings... :sm26: And chasing the other birds away. I have not seen my poor little black Squirrel with the head tilt and poor balance for some time. But I have gained a very small black Squirrel with a very long skinny gray tail!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, 102! Wow. Your friend has seen so much in her life. I am sorry to hear she is declining but like the others wrote, I wish her peaceful days.
> 
> DeEtta, I agree with the others, you will make something fantastic with your new yarn.
> 
> ...


I lost at yarn chicken on the Kelsingra test. I was so lucky a Raveller here in the UK was willing to sell me a full skein of the yarn which had come from a small producer who had died . That is a big difference in what she said she had and what you received, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


Lovely pics. The morning sun one made think of Caryn's Kelsingra - full of golden light.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - nice to hear you have another commission.
> 
> Bev - Awesome photos as always. Thanks for sharing.


 :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> A few more


Wow, Bev, you just get better and better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Sorry to hear of your friend's stroke. Your mention of her age reminded me of my grandmother who lived to see her 103rd birthday. Her mind was also sharp as a tack, even though she became profoundly deaf. She was a knitter and crocheter; made some beautiful doilies, dresser scarves, etc., until she broke her wrist. She sold her things in the gift shop at the nursing home where she resided. I have several of her pieces, and cherish them.


That is so lovely that you have them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes it is! Plus this way he doesn't have the ordeal of figuring out what to get them for birthdays, etc. :sm16:


A ha! I see. Clever man. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


Ahhhhh....squirrels. My neighborhood is loaded with them. They are fun to watch as they play and cavort outside, each seems to have a distinct personality. All your photos are great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I lost at yarn chicken on the Kelsingra test. I was so lucky a Raveller here in the UK was willing to sell me a full skein of the yarn which had come from a small producer who had died . That is a big difference in what she said she had and what you received, Melanie.


I just hate that!!!! Can feel your frustration all the way here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Linda has very kindly emailed it to me.
> Ringo had a real treat today- he went out with me in front of the house, and was allowed to explore a little towards the main driveway. He met up with two new people for the first time- two of my younger neighbours- they got leapt up on because I've never managed to break him of that habit- he over compensates for his short legs!
> But both handled that ok. He obeyed me in not going too far up the drive, and the command 'inside' is working well. I am in the process of teaching him Front and Back as a direction, and he knows what 'up on the bed' is. I've got these little doggie chocolate treats that are a brilliant teaching aid.


Yay for Linda Glad you got it. Ringo must enjoy meeting new friends. That is amazing that he is learning front and back. We are still working on stay with Lama Bear. He is pretty good at sit and getting better at down and come. And yes, treats are a great motivation!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some of my spring pics


Amazing photos once again Bev. It is incredible how you catch those little furries doing there thing. It is like they are posing just for you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> A few more


Wow! That hummingbird one is the best!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The doctor said they just happen sometimes. He looks like he's been punched by a prize fighter.


Oh my, poor guy. That is pretty scary that they just happen. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - nice to hear you have another commission.
> 
> Bev - Awesome photos as always. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Sorry to hear of your friend's stroke. Your mention of her age reminded me of my grandmother who lived to see her 103rd birthday. Her mind was also sharp as a tack, even though she became profoundly deaf. She was a knitter and crocheter; made some beautiful doilies, dresser scarves, etc., until she broke her wrist. She sold her things in the gift shop at the nursing home where she resided. I have several of her pieces, and cherish them.


Thanks so much, Del. I am going to run by this morning and see her. Dorotha was a crocheter also, but her eye sight went. So she has been marking time without a purpose, which can be hard. Your grandmother sounds like an amazing woman.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful photos, Bev. The one of the hummer is spectacular!


Thanks so much, Del. Just at the right spot at the right time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhhhh! :sm24:
> 
> I just found out how to get these lovely photos downloaded. Press and hold a finger over the photo of interest and a menu will show up to let me save it (on the Android device).
> 
> Otherwise I would have asked Bev to email the squirrel, chipmunk, and hummingbird photos. I will eventually learn how to work with this thing yet!


Woohoo!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Gorgeous! Such beauty and clarity! :sm24:


Many thanks, JanetLee. Nature is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- wonderful!!! I so enjoy looking at your work -- it just keeps getting better and better.


THanks so much, DeEtta. It's so much fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Wonderful pictures! The Squirrel and the Chipmunk could have been taken from my backyard... We've been overtaken by a flock of starlings and their young cleaning out my feeder, squawking up a storm and "whitewashing" my deck and railings... :sm26: And chasing the other birds away. I have not seen my poor little black Squirrel with the head tilt and poor balance for some time. But I have gained a very small black Squirrel with a very long skinny gray tail!


Thanks so much, Vickie. We had a flock of starlings come in last week. They cleaned out my suet. They couldn't get to the other feeders, they are too big. I just didn't put suet out a few days and they moved on. They kind of take over when they come, don't they?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I lost at yarn chicken on the Kelsingra test. I was so lucky a Raveller here in the UK was willing to sell me a full skein of the yarn which had come from a small producer who had died . That is a big difference in what she said she had and what you received, Melanie.


So glad you were able to find some yarn, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lovely pics. The morning sun one made think of Caryn's Kelsingra - full of golden light.


Many thanks, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Wow, Bev, you just get better and better.


Thanks, Linda.  I do pick out the best for you guys, so there are plenty mediocre ones.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Ahhhhh....squirrels. My neighborhood is loaded with them. They are fun to watch as they play and cavort outside, each seems to have a distinct personality. All your photos are great! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Joyce. This one was a young one and not sure if he should be scared of us or not. The next time we were there, he was running up and down the railing on the boardwalk. He would come close and quick head the other way again. Fun to watch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Amazing photos once again Bev. It is incredible how you catch those little furries doing there thing. It is like they are posing just for you!


Thanks, Caryn. The trick is to carry the camera EVERYWHERE! It does give me the ability to capture more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow! That hummingbird one is the best!


 :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for Linda Glad you got it. Ringo must enjoy meeting new friends. That is amazing that he is learning front and back. We are still working on stay with Lama Bear. He is pretty good at sit and getting better at down and come. And yes, treats are a great motivation!


It was very kind of Linda!
Ringo has quite a wide understanding of what I am saying to him, I am also teaching him 'Sofa'- when I want him to retreat a bit from what ever I'm doing when in my comfy chair. He is a bit spoilt having a whole sofa to himself!!!!!! Stay was one command that he had learned before I even got him- he was 5 months when we collected him from the airport. Within a few days of my returning from my break in Britain. (2011)
One of his nicest characteristics is his love of people, and he is very gentle with children.
Lama Bear is growing apace?! Still chewing?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was very kind of Linda!
> Ringo has quite a wide understanding of what I am saying to him, I am also teaching him 'Sofa'- when I want him to retreat a bit from what ever I'm doing when in my comfy chair. He is a bit spoilt having a whole sofa to himself!!!!!! Stay was one command that he had learned before I even got him- he was 5 months when we collected him from the airport. Within a few days of my returning from my break in Britain. (2011)
> One of his nicest characteristics is his love of people, and he is very gentle with children.
> Lama Bear is growing apace?! Still chewing?


One of the office dogs (owners bring in their dogs) was a German Shepherd, actually from Germany. His early training was with German commands but later was taught English commands. If he was not listening to you in English, use German. He would look at you with a 'darn, human is serious' look then comply, lol!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of the office dogs (owners bring in their dogs) was a German Shepherd, actually from Germany. His early training was with German commands but later was taught English commands. If he was not listening to you in English, use German. He would look at you with a 'darn, human is serious' look then comply, lol!


 :sm02:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good luck with yarn chicken, Melanie. Will the additional you bought get you close? 

Bev, I love your pictures. I cannot imagine that you have a mediocre one in your file!!! So sorry for your friend's health as well. It seems trite to say that she had a good full life, even though it is so true. Even at that when our loved ones pass, it leaves a hole for us. 

Good news, Karen, figuring out another "tip" with saving pictures. 

Sorry you lost the yarn chicken game, Linda We all have to try though don't we.

Barbara, I do hope your DH's eye is healing well. It must have bee quite a scary thing for both of you. It is amazing what Doctors can do today.

Caryn, I thoroughly enjoyed the pics you shared of the glass sculptures in the Biltmore Gardens. Amazing the talent that some people have. 

I can't recall, JanetLee if I commented on your DH's sweater. I thik it turned out stunning! One of my favorite colors and a clever design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of the office dogs (owners bring in their dogs) was a German Shepherd, actually from Germany. His early training was with German commands but later was taught English commands. If he was not listening to you in English, use German. He would look at you with a 'darn, human is serious' look then comply, lol!


Thanks for the giggle, Melanie! I do it with Ringo by switching to Samoan!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Good luck with yarn chicken, Melanie. Will the additional you bought get you close?
> 
> Bev, I love your pictures. I cannot imagine that you have a mediocre one in your file!!! So sorry for your friend's health as well. It seems trite to say that she had a good full life, even though it is so true. Even at that when our loved ones pass, it leaves a hole for us.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Jan, on both counts. I was in to visit Dorotha this morning and she is still looking for reasons to smile. So we talked and laughed. She is a sweetie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle, Melanie! I do it with Ringo by switching to Samoan!


 :sm24: :sm24:

I ran into a checkout gal at Walmart one time. She had like 9 cats and 6 chickens and they all had two name. Yes, she was giving me a run down of their names and personalities.  I questioned the reason for the second name and she said, "How are they going to know you are upset with them unless you use their second name." Made me smile the rest of the week.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I ran into a checkout gal at Walmart one time. She had like 9 cats and 6 chickens and they all had two name. Yes, she was giving me a run down of their names and personalities.  I questioned the reason for the second name and she said, "How are they going to know you are upset with them unless you use their second name." Made me smile the rest of the week.


That's an old fashioned thing to do with children here in the Southern U.S., too! (Using 2 names when you're angry or want their immediate attention).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Many thanks, JanetLee. Nature is amazing, isn't it?


Yes, She is!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda.  I do pick out the best for you guys, so there are plenty mediocre ones.


Those are the ones that encourage us to try again! And figure out what went wrong. Happens to me a lot. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. The trick is to carry the camera EVERYWHERE! It does give me the ability to capture more.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of the office dogs (owners bring in their dogs) was a German Shepherd, actually from Germany. His early training was with German commands but later was taught English commands. If he was not listening to you in English, use German. He would look at you with a 'darn, human is serious' look then comply, lol!


How funny!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good luck with yarn chicken, Melanie. Will the additional you bought get you close?
> 
> Bev, I love your pictures. I cannot imagine that you have a mediocre one in your file!!! So sorry for your friend's health as well. It seems trite to say that she had a good full life, even though it is so true. Even at that when our loved ones pass, it leaves a hole for us.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jan! He is threatening to wear it to the next business meeting in Minneapolis!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I ran into a checkout gal at Walmart one time. She had like 9 cats and 6 chickens and they all had two name. Yes, she was giving me a run down of their names and personalities.  I questioned the reason for the second name and she said, "How are they going to know you are upset with them unless you use their second name." Made me smile the rest of the week.


Love this! All my fur babies have at least two names! And they have all known them. :sm05:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Those are the ones that encourage us to try again! And figure out what went wrong. Happens to me a lot. :sm19:


Been there, done that. A friend who is a photographer on FB put up a picture with a circle in the center of it. She said, "The circle is where the bird was."


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Jan! He is threatening to wear it to the next business meeting in Minneapolis!


Wow! You may get more work than you are really interested in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Love this! All my fur babies have at least two names! And they have all known them. :sm05:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Been there, done that. A friend who is a photographer on FB put up a picture with a circle in the center of it. She said, "The circle is where the bird was."


At least I know how to enlarge and crop! Took me a while to get it all figured out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! You may get more work than you are really interested in.


I told him that one was a "one off", no possibility of a second one. He just laughed at me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I ran into a checkout gal at Walmart one time. She had like 9 cats and 6 chickens and they all had two name. Yes, she was giving me a run down of their names and personalities.  I questioned the reason for the second name and she said, "How are they going to know you are upset with them unless you use their second name." Made me smile the rest of the week.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> That's an old fashioned thing to do with children here in the Southern U.S., too! (Using 2 names when you're angry or want their immediate attention).


That's when you knew you were in serious trouble!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus. 

The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes. 

After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Been there, done that. A friend who is a photographer on FB put up a picture with a circle in the center of it. She said, "The circle is where the bird was."


LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

It is an interesting pattern DeEtta (belle1). The self-striping of the yarn adds to the dimension.


Kelsingra is off the needles! Yay! I bound off on row 210. I am not sure if that row was meant as a return row prior to the bind off thus 211 rows but mine has only 210. Since my yarn is rather heavy and on smaller needles I did not need a super stretchy bind off. I did a modification of the lace bind off by alternating the k2togtbl's with basic BO's. I had two yards left. Total yardage for the shawl was 958 yards.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It is an interesting pattern DeEtta (belle1). The self-striping of the yarn adds to the dimension.
> 
> Kelsingra is off the needles! Yay! I bound off on row 210. I am not sure if that row was meant as a return row prior to the bind off thus 211 rows but mine has only 210. Since my yarn is rather heavy and on smaller needles I did not need a super stretchy bind off. I did a modification of the lace bind off by alternating the k2togtbl's with basic BO's. I had two yards left. Total yardage for the shawl was 958 yards.


Wow!!! That's close. Sounds like row 210 was THE bindoff row, period. Now can hardly wait to see pictures.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus.
> 
> The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes.
> 
> After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


It's lovely! I think it is always special to find "local" unusual yarn and bring it home to drool over and then finally make something out of it. It reminds me of the trip and finding the yarn :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus.
> 
> The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes.
> 
> After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


Very interesting cabling- I've never seen it done like that before!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> It's lovely! I think it is always special to find "local" unusual yarn and bring it home to drool over and then finally make something out of it. It reminds me of the trip and finding the yarn :sm17:


I think so too which is why I'm pleased with the possibility of give this to her. Her gift was a wonderfully kind gesture and returning the finished piece to the one who chose the yarn and will use it, really pleases me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very interesting cabling- I've never seen it done like that before!


I hadn't either Julie, and at first I didn't like the way it was looking. Now I'm intrigued and think the final project will be interesting. May have been better in a solid color, but don't mind it the variegated colors perhaps because I like the color combination.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I hadn't either Julie, and at first I didn't like the way it was looking. Now I'm intrigued and think the final project will be interesting. May have been better in a solid color, but don't mind it the variegated colors perhaps because I like the color combination.


I must go back and check the colours, I don't think variegated would be my first choice, but understand your rationale.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus.
> 
> The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes.
> 
> After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


Yummolishious yarn, DeEtta. Love the Winding Rivers. Mobius is the way to go with cowls.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It is an interesting pattern DeEtta (belle1). The self-striping of the yarn adds to the dimension.
> 
> Kelsingra is off the needles! Yay! I bound off on row 210. I am not sure if that row was meant as a return row prior to the bind off thus 211 rows but mine has only 210. Since my yarn is rather heavy and on smaller needles I did not need a super stretchy bind off. I did a modification of the lace bind off by alternating the k2togtbl's with basic BO's. I had two yards left. Total yardage for the shawl was 958 yards.


Wow, talk about coming in under the wire. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was very kind of Linda!
> Ringo has quite a wide understanding of what I am saying to him, I am also teaching him 'Sofa'- when I want him to retreat a bit from what ever I'm doing when in my comfy chair. He is a bit spoilt having a whole sofa to himself!!!!!! Stay was one command that he had learned before I even got him- he was 5 months when we collected him from the airport. Within a few days of my returning from my break in Britain. (2011)
> One of his nicest characteristics is his love of people, and he is very gentle with children.
> Lama Bear is growing apace?! Still chewing?


Ringo seems like a smart and sweet fellow! Lama Bear is still chewing, but he is losing his baby teeth, so they aren't as sharp. He also has a lot of toys to keep him chewing the right things.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good luck with yarn chicken, Melanie. Will the additional you bought get you close?
> 
> Bev, I love your pictures. I cannot imagine that you have a mediocre one in your file!!! So sorry for your friend's health as well. It seems trite to say that she had a good full life, even though it is so true. Even at that when our loved ones pass, it leaves a hole for us.
> 
> ...


Jan, so glad you enjoyed the pictures glass sculptures. They really were amazing to see.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Been there, done that. A friend who is a photographer on FB put up a picture with a circle in the center of it. She said, "The circle is where the bird was."


That is too funny, but a good idea I may use


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus.
> 
> The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes.
> 
> After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


That is so interesting that they can make a yarn out of seaweed. I wonder how it is spun. Anyway, it is very pretty and is turning into a great cowl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is an interesting pattern DeEtta (belle1). The self-striping of the yarn adds to the dimension.
> 
> Kelsingra is off the needles! Yay! I bound off on row 210. I am not sure if that row was meant as a return row prior to the bind off thus 211 rows but mine has only 210. Since my yarn is rather heavy and on smaller needles I did not need a super stretchy bind off. I did a modification of the lace bind off by alternating the k2togtbl's with basic BO's. I had two yards left. Total yardage for the shawl was 958 yards.


Phew! That was close. Congrats on getting it done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ringo seems like a smart and sweet fellow! Lama Bear is still chewing, but he is losing his baby teeth, so they aren't as sharp. He also has a lot of toys to keep him chewing the right things.


He really is a lovely dog- he is slowly learning that Bronx next door is not a major threat.
He loves the morning that my cleaning lady comes- she is so good with him. He rolls over demanding she rub his tummy. 
That is good that Lama Bear chews on the right things!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus.
> 
> The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes.
> 
> After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


Oh wow, love the way the yarn is looking with the design!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is an interesting pattern DeEtta (belle1). The self-striping of the yarn adds to the dimension.
> 
> Kelsingra is off the needles! Yay! I bound off on row 210. I am not sure if that row was meant as a return row prior to the bind off thus 211 rows but mine has only 210. Since my yarn is rather heavy and on smaller needles I did not need a super stretchy bind off. I did a modification of the lace bind off by alternating the k2togtbl's with basic BO's. I had two yards left. Total yardage for the shawl was 958 yards.


Congrats! That was definitely yarn chicken.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think so too which is why I'm pleased with the possibility of give this to her. Her gift was a wonderfully kind gesture and returning the finished piece to the one who chose the yarn and will use it, really pleases me.


That is a win-win situation. You have the pleasure of making it and then returning a finished item to your friend.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

under the chitchat section: how many of us are having one of those years?
jan 1 my main specialist retired, spent two months waiting to get in and see her replacement, three months waiting for the replacement to get the idea that if I do lab test---he owes me a phone call to say they are correct/ incorrect/ need rerunning. called and requested a new new specialist and was told it wouldn't happen, so called my primary care generalist and guess who is retiring june 30th...….. but on the other side of that kind of year, no deaths yet!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Last year, a couple of ladies decided that they wanted to learn to knit; so we started meeting twice a week and began their journey. Interestingly enough both are still knitting, but in very different ways. One woman who absolutely was unable to take any kind of direction (she has a very low attention span) fell by the wayside after a few months. But through shear tenacity, she is still working at knitting and while she hasn't made progress by leaps and bounds, she is very slowly progressing and is making cowls. Actually, it is my cousin and I'm impressed by her commitment; if frustrated by her unwillingness to focus.
> 
> The other lady took to knitting as they say "as a duck to water." Last fall when she and her husband took a cruise to Alaska she brought back 2 lovely skeins of the yarn in the picture below. She thought I'd interested in it because it is 70% merino and 30% seaweed. Certainly, that was a combination I hadn't heard of or experienced before and the colors are lovely and interestingly in both of our color palettes.
> 
> After finishing the Niebling, I wanted some simple knitting and while looking in ravelry found the Winding Rivers Cowl. It sounded interesting and pretty straight forward. Basically it is knit as a k2,p2 rib then twisted and joined into a Moebius cowl. A 12-stitch cross cable is worked alternately on rows 14 and 28. At first I wasn't sure how much I'd like this, but as the fabric is growing, I'm finding myself intrigued by the undulation in the ribs and it is reversible because of the k2p2 rib. Now I'm wondering what it will look like one its twisted and joined. I'm also wondering why the designer used a 3-needle bindoff to join the ends; seems to me that they should be woven together -- guess I'll figure it out when I get there. For now, I'm satisfied with some relatively simple knitting. Once done I plan on giving this to the lady who provided the yarn. She has a beautiful camel-colored long coat that she uses in the winter and she does wear cowls and scarves; so I think it will be a match.


Interesting yarn & interesting pattern. Await pics of finished item. What a great friend to be able to gift it back to.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> It is an interesting pattern DeEtta (belle1). The self-striping of the yarn adds to the dimension.
> 
> Kelsingra is off the needles! Yay! I bound off on row 210. I am not sure if that row was meant as a return row prior to the bind off thus 211 rows but mine has only 210. Since my yarn is rather heavy and on smaller needles I did not need a super stretchy bind off. I did a modification of the lace bind off by alternating the k2togtbl's with basic BO's. I had two yards left. Total yardage for the shawl was 958 yards.


YAY! The end of a long road! Ya done good!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I looked at http://www.aurorayarnsofalaska.com/index.php/cPath/219

It's cheaper to buy the roving than the spun yarn for quivet wool. I still haven't learned how to spin correctly.

My lettuce and a tomato/pepper plant are starting to emerge from their planted locations. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> under the chitchat section: how many of us are having one of those years?
> jan 1 my main specialist retired, spent two months waiting to get in and see her replacement, three months waiting for the replacement to get the idea that if I do lab test---he owes me a phone call to say they are correct/ incorrect/ need rerunning. called and requested a new new specialist and was told it wouldn't happen, so called my primary care generalist and guess who is retiring june 30th...….. but on the other side of that kind of year, no deaths yet!


Oh, my, NancyLea. How frustrating! So sorry. Hopefully the replacement for your primary care doctor will be just what you need.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, NancyLea. How frustrating! So sorry. Hopefully the replacement for your primary care doctor will be just what you need.


thank you, this is just eating away at me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, just wanted to wish you a very Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*  Happy Birthday, Bev!*


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to look at Bev's information... HAPPY birthday!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *  Happy Birthday, Bev!*


Me too!!! Hope you have a great day


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> *  Happy Birthday, Bev!*


Ditto!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, just wanted to wish you a very Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one.


Me too!!! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Me too!!! :sm24:


Thanks all for your wonderful wishes. I did have a great day. Hubby is going to take me to the zoo-a different venue for my camera.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your wonderful wishes. I did have a great day. Hubby is going to take me to the zoo-a different venue for my camera.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your wonderful wishes. I did have a great day. Hubby is going to take me to the zoo-a different venue for my camera.


A belated Happy Birthday from me too Bev. Sounds like it will be a fun time. Enjoy taking pictures of all the creatures


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Bev!! I hope the zoo was a fun trip. I have lots of zoo photos from my photography days.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,Caryn and Melanie. I think we will be going next weekend.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your wonderful wishes. I did have a great day. Hubby is going to take me to the zoo-a different venue for my camera.


Looking forward to new photographs!

DH and I must have taken over 200 photos today of hummingbirds! We have some flowers outside my craft room window that are very attractive to them! At least four different hummers are visiting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am discovering new shoots popping up from what was planted first (peppers, tomtoes, lettuce and paresienne carrots.

Just 3 varieties of tomatoes, 1 pepper, and LOTS of lettuce. Identity of the peppers and tomatoes will be pending... will let me know what is viable for future storage on paper plates too! :sm24: 

Now I have to price metal mail sorting racks (wire separate slots for desktop that we'll use on edge, not lying down like you'd normally use them). Cheap paper plates (lighter than the eating weight) for drying 'shelves'. Also Citronella candles so that I don't have unwanted mosquito guests... I just put 'risers' (used cocoa powder containers instead of liquid storing trays that trap water.

I need to get more of the $8 slat wheel-lockable roller coasters for 3-5 of what I have/might transplant to. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am discovering new shoots popping up from what was planted first (peppers, tomtoes, lettuce and paresienne carrots.
> 
> Just 3 varieties of tomatoes, 1 pepper, and LOTS of lettuce. Identity of the peppers and tomatoes will be pending... will let me know what is viable for future storage on paper plates too! :sm24:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are busy! Enjoy the fruits of your garden.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Looking forward to new photographs!
> 
> DH and I must have taken over 200 photos today of hummingbirds! We have some flowers outside my craft room window that are very attractive to them! At least four different hummers are visiting.


Wonderful, JanetLee. Hopefully, we will get to see some.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am discovering new shoots popping up from what was planted first (peppers, tomtoes, lettuce and paresienne carrots.
> 
> Just 3 varieties of tomatoes, 1 pepper, and LOTS of lettuce. Identity of the peppers and tomatoes will be pending... will let me know what is viable for future storage on paper plates too! :sm24:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got a plan and doing well getting gardening things accomplished, Karen.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi there, I’ve been busy taking care of DH and don’t seem to have much time to check in. 
Congratulations on finishing Kelsingra, Melanie. Can’t wait to see pictures. 

More great pictures, Bev, can’t wait to see your zoo pics. And happy belated birthday!

The cowl will be beautiful, DeEtta, and such a lovely gesture to gift it back to the giver. 

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes for DH, he is doing well and sticking to the doctor’s orders. His depth perception is still off but that is to be expected. 

I saw my rheumatologist yesterday and can try going off the prednisone. Happy day! He said polymylagia rheumatica is a quirky disorder and can flare up out of the blue. I’m only taking one mg right now but he said it is surprising how it keeps it at bay. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hi there, I've been busy taking care of DH and don't seem to have much time to check in.
> Congratulations on finishing Kelsingra, Melanie. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> More great pictures, Bev, can't wait to see your zoo pics. And happy belated birthday!
> ...


 :sm24: *LUCK*!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Hi there, I've been busy taking care of DH and don't seem to have much time to check in.
> Congratulations on finishing Kelsingra, Melanie. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> More great pictures, Bev, can't wait to see your zoo pics. And happy belated birthday!
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful, JanetLee. Hopefully, we will get to see some.


Joe is actually looking at some of them right now. He wanted to see what I took pictures of this morning on my hike.

But, it is yard work time so will go through and post some later. :sm11:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Hi there, I've been busy taking care of DH and don't seem to have much time to check in.
> Congratulations on finishing Kelsingra, Melanie. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> More great pictures, Bev, can't wait to see your zoo pics. And happy belated birthday!
> ...


Absolutely wishing you luck & also the wish that you and DH continue to do well.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


I have not gone to Google- are they dangerous?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not gone to Google- are they dangerous?


I suppose it is a matter of perspective..... If you are small rodent, rabbit, domestic pet, chicken, or other critter of similar ilk, then yes, but for humans not particularly. Typically, they are loners, but rarely they will hunt in groups sort of like wolves, but their packs are not so highly organized or structured. In our area, there is a natural cycle involving rabbit and coyote populations. Basically, the rabbit population peaks about 2 years before coyotes. The whole cycle runs 5-7 years depending on natural populations.

As I said earlier, this one looks young to me. But it could simply be a small female. Although rare, I've seen them much larger - nearly the size of a very fit german shepard dog, and while this one is generally the color we see, I've also seen them very dark - with nearly black backs -- although these are rare. In our area, coyotes are considered a nuisance by the ranchers because they will go after new born calves. And they stay in the fields during calving season and scavenge for dead animals and afterbirth. Generally, calving season is in Feb-March (some of our coldest months when other prey is not readily available) so they are problematic for the ranchers.

This state maintains a coyote bounty to encourage killing them. And sometimes, the ranchers will pay for coyote "fly-overs" to hunt them from low-flying airplanes. They will also scavenge deer carcasses and are a threat to new-borns as they are to cows and antelope.

They are very alert animals which are easily spooked by the presence of humans. Typically travel singly and blend in effectively with the native vegetation.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


For action shots... read up on increasing your ASA setting to 400 or better (goes for film or digital).

The only way you could possibly see the wings of a hummingbird is a movie feature (and speeding up the device -- even if it means going through what you had available for memory). Faster means more frames and (hopefully) ability to see position of the wings.

What I have currently in digital won't get it... but I can buy film for one of my 35mm Minolta cameras that WILL.
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I suppose it is a matter of perspective..... If you are small rodent, rabbit, domestic pet, chicken, or other critter of similar ilk, then yes, but for humans not particularly. Typically, they are loners, but rarely they will hunt in groups sort of like wolves, but their packs are not so highly organized or structured. In our area, there is a natural cycle involving rabbit and coyote populations. Basically, the rabbit population peaks about 2 years before coyotes. The whole cycle runs 5-7 years depending on natural populations.
> 
> As I said earlier, this one looks young to me. But it could simply be a small female. Although rare, I've seen them much larger - nearly the size of a very fit german shepard dog, and while this one is generally the color we see, I've also seen them very dark - with nearly black backs -- although these are rare. In our area, coyotes are considered a nuisance by the ranchers because they will go after new born calves. And they stay in the fields during calving season and scavenge for dead animals and afterbirth. Generally, calving season is in Feb-March (some of our coldest months when other prey is not readily available) so they are problematic for the ranchers.
> 
> ...


Interesting.
That is good that (s)he should not be a risk for you.

All our predators (including man) are introduced.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou for the interesting facts on the coyote and your photos. Nice to hear about different animals in other countries.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A quick post as I am so far behind .
Barbara ,DH is wise to be careful .Know what it is like after helping DIL through a detached retina last year .
De Etta ,stay safe .What I find incredible is that your area is so vast and desolate looking .
I will be back soon.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oz knitter said:


> Thankyou for the interesting facts on the coyote and your photos. Nice to hear about different animals in other countries.


You are most welcome. It was exciting to see the coyote so close up and right outside the windows of the house. Usually, I only see them at a distance and running; so, like a little kid, I get really excited when they are close up.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> A quick post as I am so far behind .
> Barbara ,DH is wise to be careful .Know what it is like after helping DIL through a detached retina last year .
> De Etta ,stay safe .What I find incredible is that your area is so vast and desolate looking .
> I will be back soon.


Ann, from a geographic point of view I live on the Western fringes of the Great Basin which extends from the Western slope of the Rockies, across The Great Salt Lake to the Cascades and runs from Southern Idaho south through Oregon and Nevada. This is high elevation desert and is indeed wide, open, and in many cases desolate. So at roughly 5,000 ft elevation we are too high for the "cactus" type of desert because we have huge weather swings -- hot summers, with cold, cold winters. So instead of a "cactus" desert we are a "sagebrush" desert -- a land with low brushy scrub, smaller animals, a lot of raptors and ravens.

I grew up in the Pacific Northwest with its tall Douglas Fir, hemlock and cedar and its moist under growth -- very close to where JanetLee is now. But now that I've gotten settled into this geographic area, I find myself feeling somewhat claustrophobic when I'm in the tall forests and you can't see the sky. Here I can look in every direction and see for miles and miles. Trees only naturally near springs and in protected areas -- so there is nothing to break the line of sight. It is amazing to me that after living in the Pacific Northwest and then in large metropolitan cities across the U.S., I should find myself here and satisfied. I enjoy the peace, the quiet, the occasional sounds of migrating birds and the wind across the land. This is a harsh land, but wonderful for someone who wants a relief from stress.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Looking forward to new photographs!
> 
> DH and I must have taken over 200 photos today of hummingbirds! We have some flowers outside my craft room window that are very attractive to them! At least four different hummers are visiting.


Wow, that must have been fun to watch. Looking forward to seeing some of the photos. They are such amazing birds.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am discovering new shoots popping up from what was planted first (peppers, tomtoes, lettuce and paresienne carrots.
> 
> Just 3 varieties of tomatoes, 1 pepper, and LOTS of lettuce. Identity of the peppers and tomatoes will be pending... will let me know what is viable for future storage on paper plates too! :sm24:
> 
> ...


Isn't it satisfying to see those shoots come up? I love that part of planting seeds. I just harvested my first broccoli. I did have some kind if creature come in and eat the leaves, but luckily he didn't eat the head!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hi there, I've been busy taking care of DH and don't seem to have much time to check in.
> Congratulations on finishing Kelsingra, Melanie. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> More great pictures, Bev, can't wait to see your zoo pics. And happy belated birthday!
> ...


Glad to hear your dh is doing better and that you had good news from your rheumatologist. Wishing you all the luck you need to keep you healthy


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


That is quite a sighting! He must have been enjoying a tasty treat with all those little creatures around your house


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

These are the same kind of troubles I have with cameras also. I'll look up on my camera to see if I can change the speed. I have several how-to books for digital photography, but just haven't gotten around to reading/studying them.....maybe this would be a good project for me this summer while with little grandson.

About coyotes....When we lived in Reno, NV, we lived out in the valleys north of Reno and then Sparks. My hubby is a very early morning person, and would sometimes drive to town to our shop in the pre-dawn hours. Several times, he told me he saw coyotes running along the side of the road, as if they were running alongside his vehicle. It was eerie to hear them howl at night.

Around here, where I live now, a government person (with less than average intelligence, I'm told) brought in 2 coyotes, turned them loose, to bring down the rodent population. It wasn't long before they coyotes were the problem, as you can figure from what's been posted here about them already. Many people here have chickens, well, HAD chickens. When animal control went looking for the coyotes, they found out how stealthy, sneeky, well hidden, the creatures were. I guess they finally got all or most of them because now there are deer everywhere. (I'm talking about within the city limits). I don't know how the rodent population is faring, I see lots of their predators around.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann, from a geographic point of view I live on the Western fringes of the Great Basin which extends from the Western slope of the Rockies, across The Great Salt Lake to the Cascades and runs from Southern Idaho south through Oregon and Nevada. This is high elevation desert and is indeed wide, open, and in many cases desolate. So at roughly 5,000 ft elevation we are too high for the "cactus" type of desert because we have huge weather swings -- hot summers, with cold, cold winters. So instead of a "cactus" desert we are a "sagebrush" desert -- a land with low brushy scrub, smaller animals, a lot of raptors and ravens.
> 
> I grew up in the Pacific Northwest with its tall Douglas Fir, hemlock and cedar and its moist under growth -- very close to where JanetLee is now. But now that I've gotten settled into this geographic area, I find myself feeling somewhat claustrophobic when I'm in the tall forests and you can't see the sky. Here I can look in every direction and see for miles and miles. Trees only naturally near springs and in protected areas -- so there is nothing to break the line of sight. It is amazing to me that after living in the Pacific Northwest and then in large metropolitan cities across the U.S., I should find myself here and satisfied. I enjoy the peace, the quiet, the occasional sounds of migrating birds and the wind across the land. This is a harsh land, but wonderful for someone who wants a relief from stress.


You can understand the kind of geographic shock I went through, moving from Reno (which is very similar to your area), to Winston-Salem, NC. I know just what you mean, the wooded areas are so thick, when you look up, you can't see the sky! The only open areas here are the farms and ranches. By the way, do you have Russian Purple Thistle in your area? It was sure a menace in Reno. Thorns that could flatten a tire if you drove over them in the Fall season.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Ann, from a geographic point of view I live on the Western fringes of the Great Basin which extends from the Western slope of the Rockies, across The Great Salt Lake to the Cascades and runs from Southern Idaho south through Oregon and Nevada. This is high elevation desert and is indeed wide, open, and in many cases desolate. So at roughly 5,000 ft elevation we are too high for the "cactus" type of desert because we have huge weather swings -- hot summers, with cold, cold winters. So instead of a "cactus" desert we are a "sagebrush" desert -- a land with low brushy scrub, smaller animals, a lot of raptors and ravens.
> 
> I grew up in the Pacific Northwest with its tall Douglas Fir, hemlock and cedar and its moist under growth -- very close to where JanetLee is now. But now that I've gotten settled into this geographic area, I find myself feeling somewhat claustrophobic when I'm in the tall forests and you can't see the sky. Here I can look in every direction and see for miles and miles. Trees only naturally near springs and in protected areas -- so there is nothing to break the line of sight. It is amazing to me that after living in the Pacific Northwest and then in large metropolitan cities across the U.S.,
> I should find myself here and satisfied. I enjoy the peace, the quiet, the occasional sounds of migrating birds and the wind across the land. This is a harsh land, but wonderful for someone who wants a relief from stress.


Very interesting thank you .I sometimes wish I was in a similar situation as I get really fed up on some summer days when power tools and car doors constantly break the silence .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> You can understand the kind of geographic shock I went through, moving from Reno (which is very similar to your area), to Winston-Salem, NC. I know just what you mean, the wooded areas are so thick, when you look up, you can't see the sky! The only open areas here are the farms and ranches. By the way, do you have Russian Purple Thistle in your area? It was sure a menace in Reno. Thorns that could flatten a tire if you drove over them in the Fall season.


Yep, Joyce understand exactly what you mean about the Thistle. Remember the old cartoon "Wily Coyote"? I guess it wasn't just a play on words!!!!

Deer can really be a pest. The County Seat which is the "town" I often refer to is overrun with deer. Last year the State (with help from Federal) wildlife people had to have a hunt to reduce the population. Since the animals are protected within the town limits and of course, you can't use a firearm, their population remains unchecked. It is not at all uncommon to see them bedded down in yards and eating everything in sight. There are very few plants/trees that they won't eat; so they do wonderfully in a town setting what with all the flowers and gardens. The native deer are called Mule deer, and are larger than the White tail and black tail deer found in other regions and as such can easily jump 6" fences. So it is hard to keep them out of the towns or what they must see as GIANT SALAD BOWLS.

In order to have a "yard" out here where I live, we had to install a 7-foot fence to keep the deer out. I don't have a fence so only planted juniper and bayberry -- neither one of which they will eat. Then last year I took out those plants because after years of being in place, I discovered that the larger more damaging rodents (pack rats in particular), were using the shrubs as "cover" to protect themselves from raptors and then were "burrowing" in under my house. The pack rats do so much damage, that I took out the juniper and am in the process or removing all vegetation around the base of the house.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hi there, I've been busy taking care of DH and don't seem to have much time to check in.
> Congratulations on finishing Kelsingra, Melanie. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> More great pictures, Bev, can't wait to see your zoo pics. And happy belated birthday!
> ...


Good luck. Stay well. :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


Quite a sighting. :sm01:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


Thanks so much for sharing. We don't often see them, though we hear them at night.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yep, Joyce understand exactly what you mean about the Thistle. Remember the old cartoon "Wily Coyote"? I guess it wasn't just a play on words!!!!
> 
> Deer can really be a pest. The County Seat which is the "town" I often refer to is overrun with deer. Last year the State (with help from Federal) wildlife people had to have a hunt to reduce the population.  Since the animals are protected within the town limits and of course, you can't use a firearm, their population remains unchecked. It is not at all uncommon to see them bedded down in yards and eating everything in sight. There are very few plants/trees that they won't eat; so they do wonderfully in a town setting what with all the flowers and gardens. The native deer are called Mule deer, and are larger than the White tail and black tail deer found in other regions and as such can easily jump 6" fences. So it is hard to keep them out of the towns or what they must see as GIANT SALAD BOWLS.
> 
> In order to have a "yard" out here where I live, we had to install a 7-foot fence to keep the deer out. I don't have a fence so only planted juniper and bayberry -- neither one of which they will eat. Then last year I took out those plants because after years of being in place, I discovered that the larger more damaging rodents (pack rats in particular), were using the shrubs as "cover" to protect themselves from raptors and then were "burrowing" in under my house. The pack rats do so much damage, that I took out the juniper and am in the process or removing all vegetation around the base of the house.


Wow, DeEtta, that sounds like quite a job!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yep, Joyce understand exactly what you mean about the Thistle. Remember the old cartoon "Wily Coyote"? I guess it wasn't just a play on words!!!!
> 
> Deer can really be a pest. The County Seat which is the "town" I often refer to is overrun with deer. Last year the State (with help from Federal) wildlife people had to have a hunt to reduce the population. Since the animals are protected within the town limits and of course, you can't use a firearm, their population remains unchecked. It is not at all uncommon to see them bedded down in yards and eating everything in sight. There are very few plants/trees that they won't eat; so they do wonderfully in a town setting what with all the flowers and gardens. The native deer are called Mule deer, and are larger than the White tail and black tail deer found in other regions and as such can easily jump 6" fences. So it is hard to keep them out of the towns or what they must see as GIANT SALAD BOWLS.
> 
> In order to have a "yard" out here where I live, we had to install a 7-foot fence to keep the deer out. I don't have a fence so only planted juniper and bayberry -- neither one of which they will eat. Then last year I took out those plants because after years of being in place, I discovered that the larger more damaging rodents (pack rats in particular), were using the shrubs as "cover" to protect themselves from raptors and then were "burrowing" in under my house. The pack rats do so much damage, that I took out the juniper and am in the process or removing all vegetation around the base of the house.


I've heard of snakes in my area taking shelter under low growing bushes and shrubs. Boy, if it's not one thing, it's another!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This morning as I was rushing around trying to head toward town, I walked into my office and could see an animal just outside my window (could see it through the lowered Roman Blind). So I quietly moved to the next room so I had a clear view out the window and there was a coyote about 3-4 feet from the window. Although we see coyotes in various sizes and also coloring, this one looks very young to me. Clearly, it was moving through my yard very quietly and carefully hunting for field mice and kangaroo rats which are harvesting the seeded heads of the grasses that I just mowed down a few days ago. It isn't uncommon to see one of these critters, but to have one so very close to the house is exceptional (and see it to). By the time I got the camera it had moved to the grasses laying over the septic field and was standing very still. The photo shows it about 20 feed from the house. I tried to get another photo, but the coyote was moving too much (or else I was -- probably me). Couldn't resist sharing. Now you can see why I occasionally comment that I'm not good with a camera!!!


Good catch! They do move quickly and it is very hard to get good pictures. The times I have seen a coyote they are moving much to fast for me to get a picture of them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann, from a geographic point of view I live on the Western fringes of the Great Basin which extends from the Western slope of the Rockies, across The Great Salt Lake to the Cascades and runs from Southern Idaho south through Oregon and Nevada. This is high elevation desert and is indeed wide, open, and in many cases desolate. So at roughly 5,000 ft elevation we are too high for the "cactus" type of desert because we have huge weather swings -- hot summers, with cold, cold winters. So instead of a "cactus" desert we are a "sagebrush" desert -- a land with low brushy scrub, smaller animals, a lot of raptors and ravens.
> 
> I grew up in the Pacific Northwest with its tall Douglas Fir, hemlock and cedar and its moist under growth -- very close to where JanetLee is now. But now that I've gotten settled into this geographic area, I find myself feeling somewhat claustrophobic when I'm in the tall forests and you can't see the sky. Here I can look in every direction and see for miles and miles. Trees only naturally near springs and in protected areas -- so there is nothing to break the line of sight. It is amazing to me that after living in the Pacific Northwest and then in large metropolitan cities across the U.S., I should find myself here and satisfied. I enjoy the peace, the quiet, the occasional sounds of migrating birds and the wind across the land. This is a harsh land, but wonderful for someone who wants a relief from stress.


DeEtta, I grew up in Missouri, on top of a really big hill! To the east we could see for miles and miles across the valley. To the west we saw more hills. We had a lot of cedar, walnut, maples, and oaks. I love both the open and the woods. I am very happy in either one.

I have visited desert areas and love the solitude. Not for everyone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Absolutely wishing you luck & also the wish that you and DH continue to do well.


Thank you, Del. Doctor visit this morning should give us some news.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> A quick post as I am so far behind .
> Barbara ,DH is wise to be careful .Know what it is like after helping DIL through a detached retina last year .
> De Etta ,stay safe .What I find incredible is that your area is so vast and desolate looking .
> I will be back soon.


Then, you know for certain what we are dealing with. He is racing through the books I downloaded for him to listen to. He likes to read about politics and history. I like mysteries and books about the triumph of the human spirit. Wish he would listen to some of mine as I have a large library.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> You are most welcome. It was exciting to see the coyote so close up and right outside the windows of the house. Usually, I only see them at a distance and running; so, like a little kid, I get really excited when they are close up.


We get a lot of coyotes in New Mexico, probably not a surprise to many of you. They never come inside our yard which has an adobe fence but they do wander through the neighborhood.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad to hear your dh is doing better and that you had good news from your rheumatologist. Wishing you all the luck you need to keep you healthy


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Good luck. Stay well. :sm24: :sm01:


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One of the second set of planters has some shoot coming up... nice, since I only planted last Monday while we had pre-70 degree temperatures. This let's me know that my 10pm to 2am range of watering time is sufficient! :sm24: 

Now to wait for more growth of the plants. Tomatoes and peppers I am sure of. Same for one possible Basil plant. Lettuce and carrots are in 2 different rectangle containers with only lettuce showing at the moment.

The only labeling needed is identity of the different peppers/tomatoes. Herbs, Lobelia, and coleus (for Mom) don't need more than growing bigger to tell me what they are. Might have to chew on the 2 mints for identity. :sm23: No cat nip planted! :sm15:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Karen ,it sounds as if you have some good plants growing .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One of the second set of planters has some shoot coming up... nice, since I only planted last Monday while we had pre-70 degree temperatures. This let's me know that my 10pm to 2am range of watering time is sufficient! :sm24:
> 
> Now to wait for more growth of the plants. Tomatoes and peppers I am sure of. Same for one possible Basil plant. Lettuce and carrots are in 2 different rectangle containers with only lettuce showing at the moment.
> 
> The only labeling needed is identity of the different peppers/tomatoes. Herbs, Lobelia, and coleus (for Mom) don't need more than growing bigger to tell me what they are. Might have to chew on the 2 mints for identity. :sm23: No cat nip planted! :sm15:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the little coyote DeEtta (belle1).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.

I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.

.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


It's beautiful! I couldn't see the colour change :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


It is a beautiful design, Melanie, and beautifully knitted. I can't see the stripe from the pictures.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


Lovely. I've a weak stop for purple so this really gets to me. Wonder if it is possible to overdye the whole thing so you won't have the stripe. Maybe contact the yarn vendor; I'd be so disappointed. But then I'd look at it and see once again what a beautiful piece it is.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A great colour and super knitting ,Melanie .After doing clue 2 mine became a ball again .


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's just lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


Wonderful, Melanie!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276

Some more pictures here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One of the second set of planters has some shoot coming up... nice, since I only planted last Monday while we had pre-70 degree temperatures. This let's me know that my 10pm to 2am range of watering time is sufficient! :sm24:
> 
> Now to wait for more growth of the plants. Tomatoes and peppers I am sure of. Same for one possible Basil plant. Lettuce and carrots are in 2 different rectangle containers with only lettuce showing at the moment.
> 
> The only labeling needed is identity of the different peppers/tomatoes. Herbs, Lobelia, and coleus (for Mom) don't need more than growing bigger to tell me what they are. Might have to chew on the 2 mints for identity. :sm23: No cat nip planted! :sm15:


Had to chuckle! I have cat nip along with two other mints! They are all looking good and smelling better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


That is lovely, indeed! I didn't see a color change either. To pretty to notice anything else.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


Fantastic puctures, JanetLee. You have some great entertainment.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


Gorgeous!!! Aren't we blessed to have such magnificent creatures to beautify our lives and brighten our days. Thank you for capturing these lovely birds.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara and DeEtta, thank you folks! Yes, we are truly blessed with having these little beauties around! I so enjoy sitting by the flower beds and watching them come over and feed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Came home tonight to this. 

Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


It looks like he is posing for you. I love those velvety antlers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


The bucks around here are in the "velvet" too. Quite an extraordinary process when you think about it. He looks so alert, but also composed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


This is beautiful- annoying about the dye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


Pardon my ignorance- what sort of bird is this?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


Wow!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


I think he's saying "What, only one photo?"

Such a great shot! (sorry...picture).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


First thought with your picture is gorgeous and awesome! Second is supper on the hoof! Please don't be offended.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance- what sort of bird is this?


Not ignorance at all! They are humming birds. Very tiny and hard to capture without part of the picture being blurry. Thank goodness for cropping!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


I downloaded from the other topic some of the hummers. :sm24:

Now to get them converted to cross-stitch PDF before I move files off of this portable.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


Thoroughly enjoyed all the pics. You got some great shots. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


Beautiful shot in the velvet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Not ignorance at all! They are humming birds. Very tiny and hard to capture without part of the picture being blurry. Thank goodness for cropping!


Of course we don't see them here. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


Super photos, Janet Lee. Beautiful little birds. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


Beautiful. Great shot, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The bucks around here are in the "velvet" too. Quite an extraordinary process when you think about it. He looks so alert, but also composed.


Thanks, DeEtta. He was definitely annoyed when I drove up in the car. And also when I found him at the other side of the trees. So, I took one shot and left him alone.  I love when they are in velvet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> I think he's saying "What, only one photo?"
> 
> Such a great shot! (sorry...picture).


Thanks, Wendy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> First thought with your picture is gorgeous and awesome! Second is supper on the hoof! Please don't be offended.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Not offended in the least, JanetLee. And thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful shot in the velvet.


Thanks, Del. We haven't seen many deer this spring. So I was happy to see him, through he was stomping his foot at me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful. Great shot, Bev.


Thanks so much, Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One of the second set of planters has some shoot coming up... nice, since I only planted last Monday while we had pre-70 degree temperatures. This let's me know that my 10pm to 2am range of watering time is sufficient! :sm24:
> 
> Now to wait for more growth of the plants. Tomatoes and peppers I am sure of. Same for one possible Basil plant. Lettuce and carrots are in 2 different rectangle containers with only lettuce showing at the moment.
> 
> The only labeling needed is identity of the different peppers/tomatoes. Herbs, Lobelia, and coleus (for Mom) don't need more than growing bigger to tell me what they are. Might have to chew on the 2 mints for identity. :sm23: No cat nip planted! :sm15:


Lots of growing going on! I am waiting for the green beans now. The plants are flowering, so it shouldn't be long. Also there are flowers on the cucumbers, tomatoes and carrots.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lots of growing going on! I am waiting for the green beans now. The plants are flowering, so it shouldn't be long. Also there are flowers on the cucumbers, tomatoes and carrots.


You are going to be eating so well, Caryn. I have only planted tomatoes but they are doing well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished Kelsingra. I used all but two yards of the 960 I started with. The tiny remainder has been made into a cat toy, lol. Kelsingra took four skeins of Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple on US 4 / 3.5mm needles. It is labeled as fine but I would put it more at sport weight. It is a cotton and rayon mix so it lacks the give of wool, but does not require too much blocking. Sadly one of the skeins lost more dye than the other three during the soak so I have a definite stripe. This became obvious after the shawl dried. And yes, the batch codes were the same. I do like the shawl however, and it is heavy. Most of my shawls are lace weight and merino wool so on the lighter side.
> 
> I included an in progress photo as it shows the correct color. It is a bright purple, not pinkish burgundy.
> 
> .


Beautiful knitting Melanie. I love that purple. I can't see the stripe, but that is a frustrating thing to happen after all the work. Glad you like it nonetheless, as in the end that is all that matters


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549888-1.html#12559276
> 
> Some more pictures here.


Fantastic pictures of those amazing birds.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


Another beautiful creature and great photo.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are going to be eating so well, Caryn. I have only planted tomatoes but they are doing well.


I am looking forward to it. Hopefully the woodchucks won't get to them first! They already ate 1 broccoli and a cabbage


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Vickie, Barbara (babalou), DeEtta (belle1), Ann, Roses and Cats, Bev (eschlemania), JanetLee (run4fittness), Julie (lurker 2), and Caryn (sisu). I appreciate your comments. I purposely did not post the photos showing the color issue :-D No sense advertising the bad parts, lol.

Nice pic of a hummingbird JanetLee (run4fittness). I have not seen one of those live in decades as we do not have them where I live.

The young buck looks like he was posing for you Bev (eschelmania). Have you ever felt the velvet? It is quite amazing.

Good luck with the gardens Caryn (sisu) and Karen (kaixixang). Caryn, I had a few strawberry plants going, until some critter at half of the strawberries. Half of each strawberry. Criminy. 


Knitting update: I am working through clue 3 of 4 for Addition By Subtraction MKAL. I am not wild about this pattern but I am using up some of the worsted weight stash. I have mostly acrylic in that weight. I am using some of it for a new MKAL, Simple Joy. It is a mostly textured shawl that can be done in any weight you want, as big as you want, and with colors should you choose. I have some Caron that is old enough that the ball band has yardage on it! 

Toni's (stlorenz) June clue came out for her Shetland Year Of scarf but as I have used only about a quarter of my yarn I have decided to add a couple of extra months. The June and July clues are really one clue and will make for a nice center motif. I perused one of my pattern books and have chosen the first of four extra motifs. I will put two before June / July and two after. The extra months will also make for a nice length.

The baby blanket is coming along albeit slowly. I am on round 85 of 172. Currently there are 544 stitches per round. I just had an increase round so I'll be at this number for another ten or twelve rounds. I am making Driving Miss Dahlia by MMario. Rabbit Hole alert - do not search his patterns, you will miss a meal or two, lol.

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I finished both Shetland Lace patterns for the month for June. The top one is from Year of Shetland Lace Scarf by Elizabeth Ravenwood. The bottom is from Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf by Toni Lorenz and also shows some of the May pattern - Shetland Fern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie - a link for you. It is a camera showing a hummingbird nest. The site is explore.org, they have a lot of animal cams. This particular one is in California. They are tiny birds, about the size of a badminton shuttlecock or a ping pong ball with wings.

https://explore.org/livecams/hummingbirds/rosie-hummingbird-nest


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished both Shetland Lace patterns for the month for June. The top one is from Year of Shetland Lace Scarf by Elizabeth Ravenwood. The bottom is from Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf by Toni Lorenz and also shows some of the May pattern - Shetland Fern.


Both are coming along beautifully Caryn. I like the darker colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lots of growing going on! I am waiting for the green beans now. The plants are flowering, so it shouldn't be long. Also there are flowers on the cucumbers, tomatoes and carrots.


It's exciting to see the garden growing. I tried green beans but didn't have luck with them. Put a little stick teepee in for them to grow up but still no luck. And I love green beans, although DH doesn't unless they are boiled to death with some bacon or ham. We have had a few tomatoes already and I made DH a BLT with the first one. He will get the second one today in a BLT. He's being pampered quite a bit right now. And thankfully, only four more days of facedown.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Del. We haven't seen many deer this spring. So I was happy to see him, through he was stomping his foot at me.


When I lived in Lakeway, Texas, just outside of Austin my yard was a path for the deer that lead to the lake. I would have up to 30 deer a day wandering through my yard and got a lot of stomping if I was outside in "their" space. I would stomp back at them for fun.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - a link for you. It is a camera showing a hummingbird nest. The site is explore.org, they have a lot of animal cams. This particular one is in California. They are tiny birds, about the size of a badminton shuttlecock or a ping pong ball with wings.
> 
> https://explore.org/livecams/hummingbirds/rosie-hummingbird-nest


Thanks Melanie for the link. I hadn't found this one and will follow it for awhile. Last year, I followed a livecam for bald eagles in Florida. So very interesting.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Vickie, Barbara (babalou), DeEtta (belle1), Ann, Roses and Cats, Bev (eschlemania), JanetLee (run4fittness), Julie (lurker 2), and Caryn (sisu). I appreciate your comments. I purposely did not post the photos showing the color issue :-D No sense advertising the bad parts, lol.
> 
> Nice pic of a hummingbird JanetLee (run4fittness). I have not seen one of those live in decades as we do not have them where I live.
> 
> ...


I had to chuckle when I saw you use criminy. My grandfather and his brothers would say Judy Criminy when frustrated because it would be taking the Lord's name in vail to say Jesus Christ. Maybe that was pretty common. My father wouldn't swear in front of his girls and would say Heck Bells instead of Hell's Bells. Cute.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished both Shetland Lace patterns for the month for June. The top one is from Year of Shetland Lace Scarf by Elizabeth Ravenwood. The bottom is from Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf by Toni Lorenz and also shows some of the May pattern - Shetland Fern.


They are beautiful, Caryn. I just love Toni's June pattern and May have to add another repeat.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I’m frustrated. I’m about finished with a top down sweater and know I’m going to run out of yarn before I can finish the sleeves. The yarn isn’t made anymore and I searched Ravelry to see if anyone had it in their stash. Two people do but say it is not for sale. I might ask them anyway as I only need one skein. I may try to do sleeve caps and have it be more of a vest. Not sure but I found a back up pattern in case I....have....to....frog....the....whole.....thing. Judy Cruminy!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great bird shot Janet Lee.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Came home tonight to this.
> 
> Awesome, awesome humming bird shots, JanetLee.


Can imagine him saying to himself, ' here comes Bev to take a shot .Thank goodness she wields a camera not a gun .' 
Super .
.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - a link for you. It is a camera showing a hummingbird nest. The site is explore.org, they have a lot of animal cams. This particular one is in California. They are tiny birds, about the size of a badminton shuttlecock or a ping pong ball with wings.
> 
> https://explore.org/livecams/hummingbirds/rosie-hummingbird-nest


Thanks so much. Melanie- those live Cams that they set up are fascinating. I knew a hummingbird was tiny, but usually the photos have included the blur of their wings. Do they come in lots of colours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Both are coming along beautifully Caryn. I like the darker colors.


I agree- looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It's exciting to see the garden growing. I tried green beans but didn't have luck with them. Put a little stick teepee in for them to grow up but still no luck. And I love green beans, although DH doesn't unless they are boiled to death with some bacon or ham. We have had a few tomatoes already and I made DH a BLT with the first one. He will get the second one today in a BLT. He's being pampered quite a bit right now. And thankfully, only four more days of facedown.


Jerry needs to be pampered after that close call!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. I'm about finished with a top down sweater and know I'm going to run out of yarn before I can finish the sleeves. The yarn isn't made anymore and I searched Ravelry to see if anyone had it in their stash. Two people do but say it is not for sale. I might ask them anyway as I only need one skein. I may try to do sleeve caps and have it be more of a vest. Not sure but I found a back up pattern in case I....have....to....frog....the....whole.....thing. Judy Cruminy!


You need some luck, Barbara- prey heaven no tinking. Nor Frogging.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jerry needs to be pampered after that close call!


He certainly does. I've been treating him occasionally to French toast, a favorite of his, and cinnamon toast. My mother used to make it for us when we were sick and it was one of the few things I could eat when I was pregnant with morning sickness. I just butter the bread, sprinkle it with sugar and cinnamon, pop it under the broiler until carmelized.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You need some luck, Barbara- prey heaven no tinking. Nor Frogging.


I certainly do, I think I might ask the people on a Ravelry even though it states it is not for sale.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The default is just to put it in the stash and you have to change it if you are prepared to sell so you may very well be lucky with Ravelry .Otherwise could you make it a feature to have a band of something totally different on the sleeve ?
Perhaps make a little neck tie to match .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> The default is just to put it in the stash and you have to change it if you are prepared to sell so you may very well be lucky with Ravelry .Otherwise could you make it a feature to have a band of something totally different on the sleeve ?
> Perhaps make a little neck tie to match .


I've been toying with that idea because the sweater has a collar and I know I don't have enough for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> He certainly does. I've been treating him occasionally to French toast, a favorite of his, and cinnamon toast. My mother used to make it for us when we were sick and it was one of the few things I could eat when I was pregnant with morning sickness. I just butter the bread, sprinkle it with sugar and cinnamon, pop it under the broiler until carmelized.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I certainly do, I think I might ask the people on a Ravelry even though it states it is not for sale.


They can only bite your head off!!! Just spotted my typo- I think it is quite funny, actually- I often hit an 'a' for an 'e'!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished both Shetland Lace patterns for the month for June. The top one is from Year of Shetland Lace Scarf by Elizabeth Ravenwood. The bottom is from Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf by Toni Lorenz and also shows some of the May pattern - Shetland Fern.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. I'm about finished with a top down sweater and know I'm going to run out of yarn before I can finish the sleeves. The yarn isn't made anymore and I searched Ravelry to see if anyone had it in their stash. Two people do but say it is not for sale. I might ask them anyway as I only need one skein. I may try to do sleeve caps and have it be more of a vest. Not sure but I found a back up pattern in case I....have....to....frog....the....whole.....thing. Judy Cruminy!


I needed an extra skein to finish my Kelsingra test, found someone with it in stash and figured it wouldn't hurt to just ask. Luckily she was very willing to sell so it is worth just asking, Barbara. I can understand you not wanting to frog - have done just that but because I didn't like the way the shoulders fit. 10 more body rows and the sleeves to do on the reknit.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can only bite your head off!!! Just spotted my typo- I think it is quite funny, actually- I often hit an 'a' for an 'e'!


I hadn't even spotted that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I hadn't even spotted that!


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone RUN-for-the-hills!

I spotted 1 (ONE) squirrel yesterday... just before the raining REALLY started. My two precious, PRECIOUS wee eggplants are in jeopardy... and they haven't yet had a chance to sprout!

I'll try to ring in the one planter...but all y'all know that won't stop a determined pesky squirrel! :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Another beautiful creature and great photo.


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Vickie, Barbara (babalou), DeEtta (belle1), Ann, Roses and Cats, Bev (eschlemania), JanetLee (run4fittness), Julie (lurker 2), and Caryn (sisu). I appreciate your comments. I purposely did not post the photos showing the color issue :-D No sense advertising the bad parts, lol.
> 
> Nice pic of a hummingbird JanetLee (run4fittness). I have not seen one of those live in decades as we do not have them where I live.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. No, but I would love to feel the velvet.

Smart lady Like you said, no sense advertizing bad parts. But I am sure it doesn't look as bad as you think it does.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished both Shetland Lace patterns for the month for June. The top one is from Year of Shetland Lace Scarf by Elizabeth Ravenwood. The bottom is from Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf by Toni Lorenz and also shows some of the May pattern - Shetland Fern.


Wonderful work, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - a link for you. It is a camera showing a hummingbird nest. The site is explore.org, they have a lot of animal cams. This particular one is in California. They are tiny birds, about the size of a badminton shuttlecock or a ping pong ball with wings.
> 
> https://explore.org/livecams/hummingbirds/rosie-hummingbird-nest


Wow! Thanks for the link.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> When I lived in Lakeway, Texas, just outside of Austin my yard was a path for the deer that lead to the lake. I would have up to 30 deer a day wandering through my yard and got a lot of stomping if I was outside in "their" space. I would stomp back at them for fun.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. I'm about finished with a top down sweater and know I'm going to run out of yarn before I can finish the sleeves. The yarn isn't made anymore and I searched Ravelry to see if anyone had it in their stash. Two people do but say it is not for sale. I might ask them anyway as I only need one skein. I may try to do sleeve caps and have it be more of a vest. Not sure but I found a back up pattern in case I....have....to....frog....the....whole.....thing. Judy Cruminy!


Wow, Barbara. I hope someone will sell to you. How disconcerting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Can imagine him saying to himself, ' here comes Bev to take a shot .Thank goodness she wields a camera not a gun .'
> Super .
> .


Thanks, Ann. I thought he was gone, then he popped out of the trees. And he did pose quite nicely.  Deer are so curious. I have had some stay in place because of the noises the camera makes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Vickie, Barbara (babalou), DeEtta (belle1), Ann, Roses and Cats, Bev (eschlemania), JanetLee (run4fittness), Julie (lurker 2), and Caryn (sisu). I appreciate your comments. I purposely did not post the photos showing the color issue :-D No sense advertising the bad parts, lol.
> 
> Nice pic of a hummingbird JanetLee (run4fittness). I have not seen one of those live in decades as we do not have them where I live.
> 
> ...


Criminy for sure! I really didn't want to share I bet you didn't either. 
That is a great idea to add your own patterns to make the scarf longer. Bet it will look great. 
I have seen the MMario patterns and there are so many beauties. And if I remember correctly, most of them are free.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Both are coming along beautifully Caryn. I like the darker colors.


Thanks Melanie. I am enjoying seeing all these pretty Shetland patterns.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It's exciting to see the garden growing. I tried green beans but didn't have luck with them. Put a little stick teepee in for them to grow up but still no luck. And I love green beans, although DH doesn't unless they are boiled to death with some bacon or ham. We have had a few tomatoes already and I made DH a BLT with the first one. He will get the second one today in a BLT. He's being pampered quite a bit right now. And thankfully, only four more days of facedown.


I eat a lot of my green beans raw. Nice to have some homegrown tomatoes already. 
Hope all the pampering is helping your dh to heal fast! It has to be so uncomfortable to be face down for so long!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They are beautiful, Caryn. I just love Toni's June pattern and May have to add another repeat.


Thank you Barbara. I think the June pattern is just half and the other half will be July, so I don't know if you will be able to add another repeat.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. I'm about finished with a top down sweater and know I'm going to run out of yarn before I can finish the sleeves. The yarn isn't made anymore and I searched Ravelry to see if anyone had it in their stash. Two people do but say it is not for sale. I might ask them anyway as I only need one skein. I may try to do sleeve caps and have it be more of a vest. Not sure but I found a back up pattern in case I....have....to....frog....the....whole.....thing. Judy Cruminy!


Aargh! That is frustrating. It can't hurt to ask. Hope you don't have to frog.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree- looking good.


Thank you Julie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


Thanks Linda


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Everyone RUN-for-the-hills!
> 
> I spotted 1 (ONE) squirrel yesterday... just before the raining REALLY started. My two precious, PRECIOUS wee eggplants are in jeopardy... and they haven't yet had a chance to sprout!
> 
> I'll try to ring in the one planter...but all y'all know that won't stop a determined pesky squirrel! :sm23:


Uh oh!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> When I lived in Lakeway, Texas, just outside of Austin my yard was a path for the deer that lead to the lake. I would have up to 30 deer a day wandering through my yard and got a lot of stomping if I was outside in "their" space. I would stomp back at them for fun.


How did they react to your stomping reply? :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I eat a lot of my green beans raw. Nice to have some homegrown tomatoes already.
> Hope all the pampering is helping your dh to heal fast! It has to be so uncomfortable to be face down for so long!


He is really getting weary of it and it makes his back and shoulders ache. Where does one put their arms when laying on your stomach?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you Barbara. I think the June pattern is just half and the other half will be July, so I don't know if you will be able to add another repeat.


Thanks for the tip, I better hold off.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Aargh! That is frustrating. It can't hurt to ask. Hope you don't have to frog.


I did send a message to one of the two people who have some in their stash, Caryn. Decided not ask the other person as they are in Canada. I was able to try the sweater on. I may be able to finish off the edges because the raglan sleeves give a bit of a short sleeve. I'll keep trudging along. ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> How did they react to your stomping reply? :sm09:


Probably the same as my hissing contest with the male goose of a mated pair. Both walked off with no blood shed from me or them. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I have another 12-place planter and the last on-shelf lattice lock-wheel coaster.

Both bought at a local Walmart but I don't really have too much more room for the front passenger door to open. :sm23:

One eggplant sprout is coming up. Maybe if I use straightening stakes I might get to eat my own eggplant harvests?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I downloaded from the other topic some of the hummers. :sm24:
> 
> Now to get them converted to cross-stitch PDF before I move files off of this portable.


Have fun! Hope to see your finished projects. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed all the pics. You got some great shots. :sm24:


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course we don't see them here. :sm24:


So sorry, they are a joy to watch.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Super photos, Janet Lee. Beautiful little birds. :sm02:


Thanks, Linda. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Fantastic pictures of those amazing birds.


Thank you, Caryn. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Vickie, Barbara (babalou), DeEtta (belle1), Ann, Roses and Cats, Bev (eschlemania), JanetLee (run4fittness), Julie (lurker 2), and Caryn (sisu). I appreciate your comments. I purposely did not post the photos showing the color issue :-D No sense advertising the bad parts, lol.
> 
> Nice pic of a hummingbird JanetLee (run4fittness). I have not seen one of those live in decades as we do not have them where I live.
> 
> ...


Wow, Melanie, you have been busy! Your different projects sounds like all the different books I am reading. A different one in each room and in the vehicle also. Just in case! :sm06:

It surprises me that hummingbirds are not in more areas. But they are so small I guess it is difficult for them to "move" to another area.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished both Shetland Lace patterns for the month for June. The top one is from Year of Shetland Lace Scarf by Elizabeth Ravenwood. The bottom is from Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf by Toni Lorenz and also shows some of the May pattern - Shetland Fern.


Those are lovely. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - a link for you. It is a camera showing a hummingbird nest. The site is explore.org, they have a lot of animal cams. This particular one is in California. They are tiny birds, about the size of a badminton shuttlecock or a ping pong ball with wings.
> 
> https://explore.org/livecams/hummingbirds/rosie-hummingbird-nest


Super cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I'm frustrated. I'm about finished with a top down sweater and know I'm going to run out of yarn before I can finish the sleeves. The yarn isn't made anymore and I searched Ravelry to see if anyone had it in their stash. Two people do but say it is not for sale. I might ask them anyway as I only need one skein. I may try to do sleeve caps and have it be more of a vest. Not sure but I found a back up pattern in case I....have....to....frog....the....whole.....thing. Judy Cruminy!


Oh no! Say it isn't so! I really don't like it when that happens. Hope you are able to salvage it in some way.

Just out of curiosity, what yarn and in what color?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Great bird shot Janet Lee.


Thanks, Ann.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> He is really getting weary of it and it makes his back and shoulders ache. Where does one put their arms when laying on your stomach?


My back would be in screaming pain if I had to lay on my stomach for very long, as in longer than a few minutes! No, I do not have a big bust! But it really makes my lower back spasm, and it will last for hours if I am not careful.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Beautiful knitting, Melanie & Caryn. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara (babalou) - I agree with the others about asking on Ravelry. The default for stash is 'not for sale'. I have listed some of my odds and ends just in case someone needs a few extra yards, but never changed the 'sale' tag. Ann also has a good suggestion of using a different color.

Julie (lurker2) - Hummingbirds come in lots of colors, some are even iridescent. 

Janet Lee (run4fittness) - I always have more than one novel going. :-D I added the Kindle reading app to my phone just in case I do not have a Kindle at hand.

While I have never stomped my foot to a deer, I have bobbed my head to a lizard. Seems head bobbing is a way of acknowledging neighbor lizards. They will bob back before retreating to a safe distance from the 'giant upright lizard'. :-D

Knitting update: The first extra month has been done in Toni's Year Of and I am happy with the design. I have chosen extra month #2 and will start on that tonight. I am doing two extra months on either side of the June / July motif for balance. I found another pattern error on the Driving Miss Dahlia charts (no written instructions). I had found one of the missing symbols before starting the round, but not the second missing symbol. I discovered it after I had completed the round in question and the return round. As I am not interested in tinking over 1000 stitches I am compensating on the current row. It will look ok in the end.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - I agree with the others about asking on Ravelry. The default for stash is 'not for sale'. I have listed some of my odds and ends just in case someone needs a few extra yards, but never changed the 'sale' tag. Ann also has a good suggestion of using a different color.
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - Hummingbirds come in lots of colors, some are even iridescent.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: 
I am sitting here, knitting and typing. 
Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Probably the same as my hissing contest with the male goose of a mated pair. Both walked off with no blood shed from me or them. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I have another 12-place planter and the last on-shelf lattice lock-wheel coaster.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are going to have a lot of good produce, Karen.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am sitting here, knitting and typing.
> Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


They say necessity is the mother of invention...
Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh no! Say it isn't so! I really don't like it when that happens. Hope you are able to salvage it in some way.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what yarn and in what color?


I got the yarn from Love Knitting and it is Just Yarn in Yellow lot 106.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My back would be in screaming pain if I had to lay on my stomach for very long, as in longer than a few minutes! No, I do not have a big bust! But it really makes my lower back spasm, and it will last for hours if I am not careful.


He tried a pillow under his stomach but didn't like it. Only 3 more days.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - I agree with the others about asking on Ravelry. The default for stash is 'not for sale'. I have listed some of my odds and ends just in case someone needs a few extra yards, but never changed the 'sale' tag. Ann also has a good suggestion of using a different color.
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - Hummingbirds come in lots of colors, some are even iridescent.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that not for sale was a default. Guess you can tell who doesn't add their stash to Ravelry. Haven't heard from the person I asked yet.

We have a lot of little bitty lizards and the head bobbing is very cute.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am sitting here, knitting and typing.
> Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


I like your improvised spindle! So nice of you to make something for David. Of course, you being nice is no surprise. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am sitting here, knitting and typing.
> Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


Oh, no! I would be sad too. Hugs Vickie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am sitting here, knitting and typing.
> Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


I use a large coffee mug for yarn balls at work and a cut crystal basket at home. The crystal was a 'found' object in a box from our last move. Looks nicer than the plastic take-away bowl I was using. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


Sorry about all the basement repair work. Try to remember the aphorism 'this too shall pass'.

Are any of your garden plants able to be potted?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


Ouch, Ouch, Ouch. I'd be in a panic. With that much tearing out, it is a major redo job. Hope that nothing goes wrong and the project all gets done before fall starts. Best wishes for a quick and successful completion.

PS -- knitting is a great escape when you need some serenity.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


Ouch, that is awful news. At some point the realization comes that the work just has to be done. So sorry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am sitting here, knitting and typing.
> Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


Love the spindle. Improvisation is the best.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


Wow, Vicki. I am so sorry this was necessary. Stuff like that majorly disrupts the rest of the house and the rest of your life. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> He tried a pillow under his stomach but didn't like it. Only 3 more days.


Barbara hope the time goes quickly and very speedy recovery! That is a scary one.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry about all the basement repair work. Try to remember the aphorism 'this too shall pass'.
> 
> Are any of your garden plants able to be potted?


Yes, this too will pass. Just not fast enough! 
The garden was professionally landscaped 25 years ago. Some of it is overgrown but the Yew, Cedar, Burning Bush are all to be cut to the ground, and a very large Japanese Maple that flourished in a micro climate is at very big risk of death/cutting down. Each time the landscapers see this Japanese Maple they can't get over how large it is. It was supposed to stay small and ornamental :sm16: The Hostas and Daylillies should be savable but the 2 white Azealeas are iffy at best. And the rest are goners... We have to remove the back deck and side deck/steps. We will try to do as much as we are able, then leave the rest to the pros...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Ouch, Ouch, Ouch. I'd be in a panic. With that much tearing out, it is a major redo job. Hope that nothing goes wrong and the project all gets done before fall starts. Best wishes for a quick and successful completion.
> 
> PS -- knitting is a great escape when you need some serenity.


I was in a panic. Now just resigned. We couldn't sell the house, not that that was the plan, without this work being done. Now besides the physical work on the house that we have to do, I'll begin an extreme form of "Swedish Death Cleaning". We have 30 years of accumulation in the basement that will have to be dealt with. But I'm not culling my yarn stash nor the fabric my Mom left me :sm16: 
Thanks for the best wishes and I will need to find serenity in my knitting :sm06:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Vicki. I am so sorry this was necessary. Stuff like that majorly disrupts the rest of the house and the rest of your life. Hope it goes smoothly.


Me too!! But if there is 1 silver lining or 2 it is that "Stuff" from the basement will be dealt with, and next spring I'll have a rejuvenated/updated garden and basement :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


 :sm24: Always hard to see a garden go. That is why I don't like going back after I've sold a house. Hoping order comes out of the chaos, quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like your improvised spindle! So nice of you to make something for David. Of course, you being nice is no surprise. ????


 :sm24: I was pleased when I thought of it! David has sent out most of Norma's circular needles. So I've been wracking my brain as to what I could do in return.
You are very kind, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I use a large coffee mug for yarn balls at work and a cut crystal basket at home. The crystal was a 'found' object in a box from our last move. Looks nicer than the plastic take-away bowl I was using. :sm02:


 :sm24: This is working well- keeps the ball above the level of Ringo fluff and hair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love the spindle. Improvisation is the best.


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Always hard to see a garden go. That is why I don't like going back after I've sold a house. Hoping order comes out of the chaos, quickly!


Thanks Julie!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I was pleased when I thought of it! David has sent out most of Norma's circular needles. So I've been wracking my brain as to what I could do in return.
> You are very kind, Barbara!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> I was in a panic. Now just resigned. We couldn't sell the house, not that that was the plan, without this work being done. Now besides the physical work on the house that we have to do, I'll begin an extreme form of "Swedish Death Cleaning". We have 30 years of accumulation in the basement that will have to be dealt with. But I'm not culling my yarn stash nor the fabric my Mom left me :sm16:
> Thanks for the best wishes and I will need to find serenity in my knitting :sm06:


Oh, what a headache all the way around! You have my sympathy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, what a headache all the way around! You have my sympathy.


Thanks so much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I am sitting here, knitting and typing.
> Knitting a dishrag for Norma's David. The ball band says, needle size 3.25mm, but I am on 2.75mm needles to get it dense enough.


That is a serious collection of needles. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


While it is horrible that your garden will be destroyed, maybe you could start thinking of how to replace what is lost.

Hope all the work gets done on time if not early. That is a lot of work to have done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got the yarn from Love Knitting and it is Just Yarn in Yellow lot 106.


I have lots of yellow yarn, but sadly not that one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Yes, this too will pass. Just not fast enough!
> The garden was professionally landscaped 25 years ago. Some of it is overgrown but the Yew, Cedar, Burning Bush are all to be cut to the ground, and a very large Japanese Maple that flourished in a micro climate is at very big risk of death/cutting down. Each time the landscapers see this Japanese Maple they can't get over how large it is. It was supposed to stay small and ornamental :sm16: The Hostas and Daylillies should be savable but the 2 white Azealeas are iffy at best. And the rest are goners... We have to remove the back deck and side deck/steps. We will try to do as much as we are able, then leave the rest to the pros...


Ah, it hurts to know you are loosing all this lovely greenery. To say nothing of what they are going to be doing to your house! Hang in there, you can always vent here.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, it hurts to know you are loosing all this lovely greenery. To say nothing of what they are going to be doing to your house! Hang in there, you can always vent here.


Thanks JanetLee. The work will be done early September so I'm going to take it one day at a time and go with the flow.
Not like we have much choice :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a serious collection of needles. :sm24:


 :sm24: There's more, through in the sitting room! And that doesn't show my circulars. I think my stash is in my needles!!!!!!! :sm23:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Yes, this too will pass. Just not fast enough!
> The garden was professionally landscaped 25 years ago. Some of it is overgrown but the Yew, Cedar, Burning Bush are all to be cut to the ground, and a very large Japanese Maple that flourished in a micro climate is at very big risk of death/cutting down. Each time the landscapers see this Japanese Maple they can't get over how large it is. It was supposed to stay small and ornamental :sm16: The Hostas and Daylillies should be savable but the 2 white Azealeas are iffy at best. And the rest are goners... We have to remove the back deck and side deck/steps. We will try to do as much as we are able, then leave the rest to the pros...


You may be able to save the azaleas. In the past I had to hard prune mine (almost to the ground) before moving them. I trimmed the roots back too so they would fit in a pot, where they stayed for a few months. I kept them well watered and they took off like rockets when I put them back in the ground. I realise you may not have time to mess with them when you have so much else to deal with. :sm25:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My latest.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550398-1.html#12570672


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:



> Barbara hope the time goes quickly and very speedy recovery! That is a scary one.


Thanks, Vickie. It's down to two days now. He was a bit depressed yesterday as the recovery is so confining. Seems better today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I have lots of yellow yarn, but sadly not that one.


Well, thanks for looking. I'm pretty resigned to frogging and has found a few patterns. Won't be the first or last time I frog. I did a gauge swatch and it was spot on. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My latest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550398-1.html#12570672


That is adorable. Turns out my GD is not a doll girl. She is at the stage where the weirdest things frighten her. Nothing with eyes can be in her bedroom. There is a landing just outside her bedroom and they live there.....for now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Yes, this too will pass. Just not fast enough!
> The garden was professionally landscaped 25 years ago. Some of it is overgrown but the Yew, Cedar, Burning Bush are all to be cut to the ground, and a very large Japanese Maple that flourished in a micro climate is at very big risk of death/cutting down. Each time the landscapers see this Japanese Maple they can't get over how large it is. It was supposed to stay small and ornamental :sm16: The Hostas and Daylillies should be savable but the 2 white Azealeas are iffy at best. And the rest are goners... We have to remove the back deck and side deck/steps. We will try to do as much as we are able, then leave the rest to the pros...


Oh wow. I was thinking vegetables and some flowers when you said 'garden', not the English meaning. Hope they can save the maple, they are beautiful trees. You have a lot more work than I thought. Hoping all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is adorable. Turns out my GD is not a doll girl. She is at the stage where the weirdest things frighten her. Nothing with eyes can be in her bedroom. There is a landing just outside her bedroom and they live there.....for now.


Barbara, that is funny in a way. I was not a doll person growing up. I was all the time making stuff for my sister's doll for her to play with though!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, that is funny in a way. I was not a doll person growing up. I was all the time making stuff for my sister's doll for her to play with though!


Me too! I spent more time making clothes for the Barbies than playing with them.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> You may be able to save the azaleas. In the past I had to hard prune mine (almost to the ground) before moving them. I trimmed the roots back too so they would fit in a pot, where they stayed for a few months. I kept them well watered and they took off like rockets when I put them back in the ground. I realise you may not have time to mess with them when you have so much else to deal with. :sm25:


Our landscapers are going to try very hard to save these 2 Azaleas, but no guarantees. They are almost 25 years old and have done well where they were planted.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Oh wow. I was thinking vegetables and some flowers when you said 'garden', not the English meaning. Hope they can save the maple, they are beautiful trees. You have a lot more work than I thought. Hoping all goes as smoothly as possible.


Thanks Melanie! The Japanese Maple is also almost 25 years old. It was truly a stick when it was planted as was really supposed to remain on the small side. It's now reached to my second storey and overhangs the pond and stream. The birds love it as well as a place for the squirrels to hide and play.

Our Serviceberry tree is quickly ripening. I've seen a number of very fat Robin Red Breasts he ends of the branches trying to get the berries. They will have to hurry as we get Cedar Waxwings descend to pick the tree bare, then disappear until the next year's harvest! I've see a couple but they should be here in full force soon :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My latest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550398-1.html#12570672


 :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am very sorry about your forced remodel job, Vickie. It will end up for the best, I am sure but the work you outlined is nothing to "sneeze at".

You have another cute doll pattern added to your portfolio, JanetLee. You have come up with patterns every little girl with an AD would like in their wardrobe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: There's more, through in the sitting room! And that doesn't show my circulars. I think my stash is in my needles!!!!!!! :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> My latest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550398-1.html#12570672


Yay! Another pattern in your portfolio. Your brain itches are doing great. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Thanks, Julie. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I am very sorry about your forced remodel job, Vickie. It will end up for the best, I am sure but the work you outlined is nothing to "sneeze at".
> 
> You have another cute doll pattern added to your portfolio, JanetLee. You have come up with patterns every little girl with an AD would like in their wardrobe.


Thank you, Jan. I am hoping to have enough eventually ready to put into a book format on Ravelry. I have the patterns, I just don't have enough test knitters. The one I am currently using only has so much time to work on these for me. Patience is definitely needed in large quantities. :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yay! Another pattern in your portfolio. Your brain itches are doing great. :sm02: :sm24:


Thank you, Del. :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just a late update on the past week...

2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.

This past Tuesday she had a pacemaker put in at Methodist hospital (the VA pays for this as they don't do THAT work).

Now, this Thursday afternoon, she is in the main building in front of our garden home apartment getting rehab. I get to just walk around front and visit as long as I am permitted! :sm24: 

No need to drive downtown and pay parking fees!! I spoiled her a little but promised that I would keep it once a week so her sugar tests wouldn't be TOO high. :sm23: 

Hmmm...reminded me that I have photos available of my starting garden (including the one put in 'yesterday').

Yes, the white van is my newest acquisition... and, without Dad here, it's actually ALL mine! :sm15: :sm24: 

Those black toed tennis shoes are the closest all y'all have seen a part of me not modeling socks. :sm23: 

I have planted Anaheim in a 2nd 5-gallon bucket (peppers don't care about mold like the tomatoes, note the ceramic pots that the tomatoes are in). Yes, I am planting heirloom types, but I do learn the hard way how to avoid bloom rot!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just a late update on the past week...
> 
> 2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Sorry your Mum had problems, Karen but glad to hear she is doing well. Sending her good wishes for good health. Your row of planters looks very attractive and will look even better now everything is germinating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just a late update on the past week...
> 
> 2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.
> 
> ...


'Without Dad here' ? Have I missed something? Where is your Dad?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Just a late update on the past week...
> 
> 2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Karen, speedy recovery for your Mom! And continued success with your garden. Please let us know what your mystery veggies are! It's always fun to "discover" a new type of veggie that you planted. My In laws always planted several types of tomatoes and the neighbour had several more varieties. It was always a treat to visit and sample them. They also canned their tomatoes. There is no comparison between the store bought and home canned tomatoes!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Without Dad here' ? Have I missed something? Where is your Dad?


He has Alzheimer's and is in a VA run group home in Lebanon, Indiana.

I have signed permission, thanks to Mom, over the joint bank account. I am not enjoying the funds wildly as every possible spending choice could put all of us out.

Basically, 'will this help everyone' is the best question I ask before using THAT bank card. :sm06:

I have yet to find a local source for sorghum molasses, mortar and pestle (spice grinding -- whole rosehips for herbal tea)...& a few more. I just listed the immediate need as the plants are not in need of harvest for another month. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just a late update on the past week...
> 
> 2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Very nice selection of planters and plants. ???? I still have not taken pictures of my garden yet. I have pea pods almost two inches long. Plus other things are blooming and eating lettuce. But the onions are not big anough yet.

Sorry to hear about the problems you mom is having. Hope things get better for her soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Just a late update on the past week...
> 
> 2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Good thing you got my mother to the doctor. You really have a lot of planters for your veggies. The white planters are very interesting. And, I can just barely see the lobelia. It should all be very pretty when it is up and producing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> He has Alzheimer's and is in a VA run group home in Lebanon, Indiana.
> 
> I have signed permission, thanks to Mom, over the joint bank account. I am not enjoying the funds wildly as every possible spending choice could put all of us out.
> 
> ...


That sounds very wise, Karen. Good luck with your continuing purchases.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Just a late update on the past week...
> 
> 2 weeks ago on a Friday I took Mom in for an appointment. She was sent to the ER by her doctor for monitoring and admission to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Wow, Karen. That's quite a garden. You will have much to harvest this summer.

Sorry about your mother. Glad things have settled with her and you only have to walk a small way to visit her. How is your dad doing?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen, sorry to hear that your mother had a turn, but glad she is getting help. You will have quite a harvest in a month or two.

JanetLee, there are groups on Ravelry that you can post asking for testers. Maybe you could find some help there?


Knitting update: I have completed the extra 'months' for Toni's Shetland Year Of and am partway through the June clue. I still will not use up all of the yarn but do not want a fourteen foot scarf either (I already have one, a Doctor Who scarf I knitted years ago :-D ) but I will have less yarn leftover. I managed to get some more rows done on Addition by Subtraction. I am about halfway through the third clue.

House update: we are scheduling a site survey of the land, yay! 

Hope all have a good weekend,

Melanie


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Jan. I am hoping to have enough eventually ready to put into a book format on Ravelry. I have the patterns, I just don't have enough test knitters. The one I am currently using only has so much time to work on these for me. Patience is definitely needed in large quantities. :sm12:


Too bad I don't have a supply of knitting time. It would be nice to test knit. You design some lovely patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen, sorry to hear that your mother had a turn, but glad she is getting help. You will have quite a harvest in a month or two.
> 
> JanetLee, there are groups on Ravelry that you can post asking for testers. Maybe you could find some help there?
> 
> ...


It seems I am not well enough known on there to get any volunteers. Such is life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Too bad I don't have a supply of knitting time. It would be nice to test knit. You design some lovely patterns.


Sadly, I know the feeling! While working on the wedding shawl (which is not needed for a few or more years) I actually had another request to design an adult lady's cardigan along the same lines as the last AGD cabled jacket. So, I have been working on that. At the point to start on the sleeves, which I do before the body. So, time for math and it is too late in the day to do math! Especially the type of math I do!

Plus the hats I am doing for the LYS for their drive for this fall. I would like to use up more of the bits and pieces that are not big enough for anything else. Just started one yesterday so I would have something "easy" to work on when overwhelmed by cables and lace! :sm19:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, hope your dh is feeling better and no longer has to stay face down! Hope you are taking care of yourself too and taking some nice, relaxing, knitting time.

Thank you JanetLee re: Shetland scarf patterns. Your little AG doll sweater is so cute. 

Julie, so nice of you to make a dish rag for David. Love your invention for holding the yarn and love your stash of needles as well!

Vickie, so sorry about your house troubles! Sure hope you can save some of those special bushes and trees.

Karen, sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she feels better soon and is able to return home to enjoy all your garden bounty as it grows. 

Melanie, sounds like you are making good progress on your projects and how great that the property survey is being done. One step closer to building!

I have been busy with gardening and yard work. We have lots of Japanese beetles and I have been going along with a bucket of water with detergent, catching them and throwing them in the bucket! I think it is helping a little to keep the plants from being totally eaten. They really like the poor roses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Caryn. :sm02: The big "adult" version is currently getting a lot of attention. Just finished typing up the instructions for the first sleeve and get to "test" it tomorrow. After all the math of figuring out number of rows, number of decreases, how far apart, etc., and then typing it all out and making the numbers flow, the brain needs a break!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, hope your dh is feeling better and no longer has to stay face down! Hope you are taking care of yourself too and taking some nice, relaxing, knitting time.
> 
> Thank you JanetLee re: Shetland scarf patterns. Your little AG doll sweater is so cute.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to look up Japanese beetles, I haven't heard of those. I hope your plants survive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

We have been having beautiful weather. It is a long time since I can remember having such a long spell and it isn't due to break this week at least. The downside is that my poor garden is so dry and all the pots need watering daily. All in all I have been able to spend most of every day outside; knitting is most definitely relegated to late evening.
Hope you have all had a good weekend.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, hope your dh is feeling better and no longer has to stay face down! Hope you are taking care of yourself too and taking some nice, relaxing, knitting time.
> 
> Thank you JanetLee re: Shetland scarf patterns. Your little AG doll sweater is so cute.
> 
> ...


From what I just read...you need to encourage sparrow, robin, etc to come feast on the adult through egg forms of the Japanese beetle. Praying Mantis, and other ants/beetles will only work on larvae. Birds go after all 3 stages...but drowning and/or smushing those critters meets with MY approval. I only have to deal with cinch bugs (because of the pollination needs of the peppers). That's why I went with the heirloom tomato planting. :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> From what I just read...you need to encourage sparrow, robin, etc to come feast on the adult through egg forms of the Japanese beetle. Praying Mantis, and other ants/beetles will only work on larvae. Birds go after all 3 stages...but drowning and/or smushing those critters meets with MY approval. I only have to deal with cinch bugs (because of the pollination needs of the peppers). That's why I went with the heirloom tomato planting. :sm24:


Hummmmm....I wondered why the Robins seemed so fat this year!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

So sorry about your mum,Karen but the pace maker solves a few problems and hopefully she will be back to her previous state soon and ready to enjoy the fruits of your labours .
JanetLee ,a cute coat .
Vicki ,how absolutely dreadful for you .One thing is if you have to re-design the garden you are wiser than the last time and may like to make changes .Every cloud etc .I sincerely hope all goes well and you don’t feel urtterly exhausted constantly .
Best wishes to DH Barbara .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> So sorry about your mum,Karen but the pace maker solves a few problems and hopefully she will be back to her previous state soon and ready to enjoy the fruits of your labours .
> JanetLee ,a cute coat .
> Vicki ,how absolutely dreadful for you .One thing is if you have to re-design the garden you are wiser than the last time and may like to make changes .Every cloud etc .Insincerely hope all goes well and you don't feel urtterly exhausted constantly .


Thanks so much Ann! We actually didn't design our garden but had a professional design and plant the garden, build the patio and walkways, build the decks, and build the pond. That being said, trends change as well as tastes. And I've grown in the past 25 years. Once the work is done we will meet with the new garden designer and work on something...

"Funny", some of the companies we met with about the foundation "blamed" the garden for the cracks saying we had had a dry summer a couple of years ago and that the tree roots had gone deeper and sucked the moisture out of the soil therefore cracking the foundation... Others said it was the rebar in the concrete while others said there was no rebar in the concrete... We hired an independent Professional Structural Engineer to do an evaluation of the problem and he came up with yet another reason for the cracks. It's taken us a while to decide who to go with. And we'll only really know what happened once the excavation has been done and we get another Engineer's report. It all needs to get sorted and fixed!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We have been having beautiful weather. It is a long time since I can remember having such a long spell and it isn't due to break this week at least. The downside is that my poor garden is so dry and all the pots need watering daily. All in all I have been able to spend most of every day outside; knitting is most definitely relegated to late evening.
> Hope you have all had a good weekend.


Sounds lovely, even if you need to do a bit of watering. Enjoy it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> So sorry about your mum,Karen but the pace maker solves a few problems and hopefully she will be back to her previous state soon and ready to enjoy the fruits of your labours .
> JanetLee ,a cute coat .
> Vicki ,how absolutely dreadful for you .One thing is if you have to re-design the garden you are wiser than the last time and may like to make changes .Every cloud etc .I sincerely hope all goes well and you don't feel urtterly exhausted constantly .
> Best wishes to DH Barbara .


Thanks,Ann. And I agree about the garden planning. I have finally stuck to a plan for my lily flower bed and I am liking the results. Need to get some current pictures now that they are blooming.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks so much Ann! We actually didn't design our garden but had a professional design and plant the garden, build the patio and walkways, build the decks, and build the pond. That being said, trends change as well as tastes. And I've grown in the past 25 years. Once the work is done we will meet with the new garden designer and work on something...
> 
> "Funny", some of the companies we met with about the foundation "blamed" the garden for the cracks saying we had had a dry summer a couple of years ago and that the tree roots had gone deeper and sucked the moisture out of the soil therefore cracking the foundation... Others said it was the rebar in the concrete while others said there was no rebar in the concrete... We hired an independent Professional Structural Engineer to do an evaluation of the problem and he came up with yet another reason for the cracks. It's taken us a while to decide who to go with. And we'll only really know what happened once the excavation has been done and we get another Engineer's report. It all needs to get sorted and fixed!!!


Lot of finger pointing going on, sounds like. And it could be a combination of all of them. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, hope your dh is feeling better and no longer has to stay face down! Hope you are taking care of yourself too and taking some nice, relaxing, knitting time.
> 
> Thank you JanetLee re: Shetland scarf patterns. Your little AG doll sweater is so cute.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: I am planning on keeping David in dishrags, Caryn- he and Norma have been very kind to me, and it's just a 'thank you' gesture.
I think I must be a bit fanatical about my needles! I love the wooden blocks my brother drilled out for me to store them in. The circulars just hang on cuphooks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings from the absent for tooo long. Well, the Aunt and Friend just left, the garbage has been hauled down to the road for pickup and I am ready to sit down and try and pick up the pieces of my normal life. What a week it has been. The monthly girls tea was last Wednesday with out of town guests arriving the day before, then my Aunt and Friend arrived on Friday. Saturday we went to a military flag presentation for my Uncle who passed last December. It was followed by a big "Celebration of Life" or Family Reunion or a fun picnic --whatever you want to call it. My Aunt had a chance to meet members of her family that she had never met before as did my nephew (deceased brother's son), well, and I guess me too. The picnic/reunion/picnic/or whatever you call it was held at a private RV park with outside picnic facilities. It was a lovely, windy day, not too hot and it seemed to me that everyone had a great time. Being the "old folks" we cut out in the late afternoon and came home. But beginning on Sunday, My Aunt and I were both really sick. We suspect that it was from some sausage that had been grilled, but perhaps not all the way through. In any case, I had a Birthday cake to make and decorate and deliver to the reunion group Sunday morning which somehow we managed. Fortunately, I began to feel human again late that evening, but unfortunately my Aunt who is 80 was still suffering severely this morning. They delayed their departure for several hours hoping that things would improve and it seemed that was the case, so they finally decided to give it a go and left. I sure hope they don't have any misadventures as a result. But, I most say, that even with the discomfort, it was a good weekend and a lovely one too. 

I haven't been working on much because I just haven't had time to sit and enjoy knitting for sometime. I'm thinking that I just may do that for a few hours today and unwind before I start putting the house back together, reclaiming the kitchen and doing laundry.

Read through the last several pages -- so much going on. Karen, hope your Mom is quickly recovering. So glad that she could be helped medically. And your descriptions of your gardens have been making my mouth water. One of the ladies who came to the monthly tea brought me a batch of garden fresh tomatoes and onion (still with the dirt on them) from California where she had been visiting the prior weekend. So we had sauted onions for one of our breakfasts and bacon/sprout/tomato sandwiches for a dinner and yesterday's breakfast. Yum. No wonder I slobber every time I read one of your descriptions. Me and Pavlov's dogs salivate at food stimulation.

JanetLee, such fun designing going on and great to hear that you are getting commissions from your work.

And now I should mention everyone, but my head just drew a blank. So, my best to all of you and you'll undoubtedly be hearing from me more often again until the next monthly invasion.

Take care all of you and enjoy your summer (for those of you in the Northern Hemisphere) and For the Southern H people -- hope your winter isn't too harsh.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,you seem to have had a time of it ,all in all ,
and I am sure you will get rested and be back to normal quickly.At times it feels as if you want to shout ,’Stop the World .I want to get off .’


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,you seem to have had a time of it ,all in all ,
> and I am sure you will get rested and be back to normal quickly.At times it feels as if you want to shout ,'Stop the World .I want to get off .'


So true.... But what a ride. There's always some bad with so much good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a time you have been having, DeEtta! Never a dull moment when you want or need one.

Sounds like our weekend. Friday evening, just as I was finishing my shower, the well pump bit the dust. Joe was definitely not happy, especially after telling him that morning that the pump was not running right. So, he did a lot of research that evening on pumps, etc., and what all he would need to change it out. He ended up making six trips to the store before he finally had everything right to get to work. The first pump was too small. The second pump had missing pieces. The third one was the third one!

What a mess pulling that out of the well head! But, we now have a new pump that should last several years, if not more. And Joe was able to add a couple of new tools to his “stash” of tools!

While I was not helping him, I was doing yard work. As everyone knows, this time of year there is always something to do. Even if it is just pulling weeds. Need to stay ahead of those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,you seem to have had a time of it ,all in all ,
> and I am sure you will get rested and be back to normal quickly.At times it feels as if you want to shout ,'Stop the World .I want to get off .'


I think Ann sums up my reaction pretty well, DeEtta- you really have been having a time of it.

Winter is here with a vengeance. Yesterday on my way home from weaving I managed to dodge the rain until I was checking my letterbox, so the rain got heavier and heavier as I came down the driveway, until it was hailing as I neared the back door. Today is expected to have more hail- gale force winds and a high of 12.(Celsius)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds lovely, even if you need to do a bit of watering. Enjoy it!


I am, Janet Lee and watering is a pleasant enough task.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings from the absent for tooo long. Well, the Aunt and Friend just left, the garbage has been hauled down to the road for pickup and I am ready to sit down and try and pick up the pieces of my normal life. What a week it has been. The monthly girls tea was last Wednesday with out of town guests arriving the day before, then my Aunt and Friend arrived on Friday. Saturday we went to a military flag presentation for my Uncle who passed last December. It was followed by a big "Celebration of Life" or Family Reunion or a fun picnic --whatever you want to call it. My Aunt had a chance to meet members of her family that she had never met before as did my nephew (deceased brother's son), well, and I guess me too. The picnic/reunion/picnic/or whatever you call it was held at a private RV park with outside picnic facilities. It was a lovely, windy day, not too hot and it seemed to me that everyone had a great time. Being the "old folks" we cut out in the late afternoon and came home. But beginning on Sunday, My Aunt and I were both really sick. We suspect that it was from some sausage that had been grilled, but perhaps not all the way through. In any case, I had a Birthday cake to make and decorate and deliver to the reunion group Sunday morning which somehow we managed. Fortunately, I began to feel human again late that evening, but unfortunately my Aunt who is 80 was still suffering severely this morning. They delayed their departure for several hours hoping that things would improve and it seemed that was the case, so they finally decided to give it a go and left. I sure hope they don't have any misadventures as a result. But, I most say, that even with the discomfort, it was a good weekend and a lovely one too.
> 
> I haven't been working on much because I just haven't had time to sit and enjoy knitting for sometime. I'm thinking that I just may do that for a few hours today and unwind before I start putting the house back together, reclaiming the kitchen and doing laundry.
> 
> ...


Have a nice rest, DeEtta - feet up, knitting in hand and perhaps a nap at some point. Chores will wait.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Ann sums up my reaction pretty well, DeEtta- you really have been having a time of it.
> 
> Winter is here with a vengeance. Yesterday on my way home from weaving I managed to dodge the rain until I was checking my letterbox, so the rain got heavier and heavier as I came down the driveway, until it was hailing as I neared the back door. Today is expected to have more hail- gale force winds and a high of 12.(Celsius)


Wow, stay safe and warm inside! That wind alone sounds brutal.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, stay safe and warm inside! That wind alone sounds brutal.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, stay safe and warm inside! That wind alone sounds brutal.


It really is compared with the summer we endured!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks Caryn. :sm02: The big "adult" version is currently getting a lot of attention. Just finished typing up the instructions for the first sleeve and get to "test" it tomorrow. After all the math of figuring out number of rows, number of decreases, how far apart, etc., and then typing it all out and making the numbers flow, the brain needs a break!


WOW!!!!! You go, girl!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks so much Ann! We actually didn't design our garden but had a professional design and plant the garden, build the patio and walkways, build the decks, and build the pond. That being said, trends change as well as tastes. And I've grown in the past 25 years. Once the work is done we will meet with the new garden designer and work on something...
> 
> "Funny", some of the companies we met with about the foundation "blamed" the garden for the cracks saying we had had a dry summer a couple of years ago and that the tree roots had gone deeper and sucked the moisture out of the soil therefore cracking the foundation... Others said it was the rebar in the concrete while others said there was no rebar in the concrete... We hired an independent Professional Structural Engineer to do an evaluation of the problem and he came up with yet another reason for the cracks. It's taken us a while to decide who to go with. And we'll only really know what happened once the excavation has been done and we get another Engineer's report. It all needs to get sorted and fixed!!!


Oh, my. That sounds very confusing. Hope it gets sorted out. In the end, does it matter what caused the cracks, other than making sure it doesn't happen again, of course.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:



> Greetings from the absent for tooo long. Well, the Aunt and Friend just left, the garbage has been hauled down to the road for pickup and I am ready to sit down and try and pick up the pieces of my normal life. What a week it has been. The monthly girls tea was last Wednesday with out of town guests arriving the day before, then my Aunt and Friend arrived on Friday. Saturday we went to a military flag presentation for my Uncle who passed last December. It was followed by a big "Celebration of Life" or Family Reunion or a fun picnic --whatever you want to call it. My Aunt had a chance to meet members of her family that she had never met before as did my nephew (deceased brother's son), well, and I guess me too. The picnic/reunion/picnic/or whatever you call it was held at a private RV park with outside picnic facilities. It was a lovely, windy day, not too hot and it seemed to me that everyone had a great time. Being the "old folks" we cut out in the late afternoon and came home. But beginning on Sunday, My Aunt and I were both really sick. We suspect that it was from some sausage that had been grilled, but perhaps not all the way through. In any case, I had a Birthday cake to make and decorate and deliver to the reunion group Sunday morning which somehow we managed. Fortunately, I began to feel human again late that evening, but unfortunately my Aunt who is 80 was still suffering severely this morning. They delayed their departure for several hours hoping that things would improve and it seemed that was the case, so they finally decided to give it a go and left. I sure hope they don't have any misadventures as a result. But, I most say, that even with the discomfort, it was a good weekend and a lovely one too.
> 
> I haven't been working on much because I just haven't had time to sit and enjoy knitting for sometime. I'm thinking that I just may do that for a few hours today and unwind before I start putting the house back together, reclaiming the kitchen and doing laundry.
> 
> ...


So nows the time to take some deep breaths and get your feet under you again. . .or a big comfy chair with some knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a time you have been having, DeEtta! Never a dull moment when you want or need one.
> 
> Sounds like our weekend. Friday evening, just as I was finishing my shower, the well pump bit the dust. Joe was definitely not happy, especially after telling him that morning that the pump was not running right. So, he did a lot of research that evening on pumps, etc., and what all he would need to change it out. He ended up making six trips to the store before he finally had everything right to get to work. The first pump was too small. The second pump had missing pieces. The third one was the third one!
> 
> ...


Wow, your Joe seems quite persistent in getting to the end with all those rabbit trails and missing pieces. Glad you have a pump again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Ann sums up my reaction pretty well, DeEtta- you really have been having a time of it.
> 
> Winter is here with a vengeance. Yesterday on my way home from weaving I managed to dodge the rain until I was checking my letterbox, so the rain got heavier and heavier as I came down the driveway, until it was hailing as I neared the back door. Today is expected to have more hail- gale force winds and a high of 12.(Celsius)


Stay safe, Julie. Don't get too wet or blown away. That would make us quite unhappy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Stay safe, Julie. Don't get too wet or blown away. That would make us quite unhappy.


Thanks dear!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a time you have been having, DeEtta! Never a dull moment when you want or need one.
> 
> Sounds like our weekend. Friday evening, just as I was finishing my shower, the well pump bit the dust. Joe was definitely not happy, especially after telling him that morning that the pump was not running right. So, he did a lot of research that evening on pumps, etc., and what all he would need to change it out. He ended up making six trips to the store before he finally had everything right to get to work. The first pump was too small. The second pump had missing pieces. The third one was the third one!
> 
> ...


Pulling a pump is no small thing!!!! Congratulations. Out here we usually have a small enclosure over the top of the well so the first step is to remove that (hopefully, that had already been planned). I'm impressed that your DH had all the tools he needed for the job. Again, Congrats.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Ann sums up my reaction pretty well, DeEtta- you really have been having a time of it.
> 
> Winter is here with a vengeance. Yesterday on my way home from weaving I managed to dodge the rain until I was checking my letterbox, so the rain got heavier and heavier as I came down the driveway, until it was hailing as I neared the back door. Today is expected to have more hail- gale force winds and a high of 12.(Celsius)


Hope you were able to quickly get warm. The hardest thing in those circumstances is moving successfully without falling while hurrying to get to shelter. Glad you made it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Have a nice rest, DeEtta - feet up, knitting in hand and perhaps a nap at some point. Chores will wait.


Thanks Linda. As a matter of fact, I did lay down for a quick nap and 7 hours later, I came to. Hope I'm not up all night, but somehow doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hope you were able to quickly get warm. The hardest thing in those circumstances is moving successfully without falling while hurrying to get to shelter. Glad you made it.


Fortunately only the top layer got soaked. I want to head out tomorrow- it's supposed to be a little better- but if I do, I think I will have to use a jacket that was Fale's- that's been hanging overlooked for a while.
I have a $50 note to buy some grey bulky wool- to knit a head warmer/ear warmer: the correct term is escaping me, it will be a simple knit in 2 x2 rib- with luck I will have it ready for the young lady when I go back to class next week. I am at 81 stitches on David's dishrag- it is very fine cotton- I thought I would knit till it is 20cm at the side- not far to go!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> WOW!!!!! You go, girl!


Thanks! I did finish the first sleeve today. My left hand barely held out for the bind off. It was only 48 stitches by then, but seemed to take forever. My left hand was cramping for some reason. But, get to start the second sleeve tomorrow. After I type it up that is! :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, your Joe seems quite persistent in getting to the end with all those rabbit trails and missing pieces. Glad you have a pump again.


Yes, he is. I was just thankful he was home when this happened. Would have cost at least three times as much to pay someone to do it. Especially on the weekend like it was. The bad thing was we had planned on going to a Renaissance Festival on Saturday. Spent the time on the new pump instead. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Pulling a pump is no small thing!!!! Congratulations. Out here we usually have a small enclosure over the top of the well so the first step is to remove that (hopefully, that had already been planned). I'm impressed that your DH had all the tools he needed for the job. Again, Congrats.


So true! It helps that we both grew up with that sort of thing. His tool collection is amazing. Probably one of the reasons he will not fuss at me for buying yarn! But, he does use them when he needs to.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Linda. As a matter of fact, I did lay down for a quick nap and 7 hours later, I came to. Hope I'm not up all night, but somehow doubt that will be the case.


You really did need a rest then. I'm really hoping all your visitors pitch in and help while they are with you, family celebrations of any sort, however enjoyable, can really take it out of you, especially when you usually lead a quiet life. :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Linda. As a matter of fact, I did lay down for a quick nap and 7 hours later, I came to. Hope I'm not up all night, but somehow doubt that will be the case.


Sometimes we all need a "nap" like that to catch up and get back on track
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately only the top layer got soaked. I want to head out tomorrow- it's supposed to be a little better- but if I do, I think I will have to use a jacket that was Fale's- that's been hanging overlooked for a while.
> I have a $50 note to buy some grey bulky wool- to knit a head warmer/ear warmer: the correct term is escaping me, it will be a simple knit in 2 x2 rib- with luck I will have it ready for the young lady when I go back to class next week. I am at 81 stitches on David's dishrag- it is very fine cotton- I thought I would knit till it is 20cm at the side- not far to go!


Here we call that a headband. Stay warm!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! I did finish the first sleeve today. My left hand barely held out for the bind off. It was only 48 stitches by then, but seemed to take forever. My left hand was cramping for some reason. But, get to start the second sleeve tomorrow. After I type it up that is! :sm19: :sm26:


Love your brain itches! Hope you get lots of requests for your personalized knits! Stretch those hands, they're very talented and precious 
:sm17:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


Ann it's gorgeous!! Have you tried taking a calcium/magnesium supplement for the cramps? If you are taking Statins you should be taking a CoQ10 supplement. I didn't learn that from my physician but a magazine article.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


I love this! Elizabeth creates some exceptional work.

I only sometimes get cramps, but it is awful when it's in your legs- not sure what would solve the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Here we call that a headband. Stay warm!!!


Thanks! The term was escaping me!

I am on the decrease half now of the first dishrag for David, but it is really bedtime here! Very cold weather- snow all around in the regions to the south of us.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


Ann -- the stole is lovely. I like the overall effect of the design and the color. Very nice indeed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


Beautiful, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


This is very pretty, Ann. I couldn't find time for this one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! The term was escaping me!
> 
> I am on the decrease half now of the first dishrag for David, but it is really bedtime here! Very cold weather- snow all around in the regions to the south of us.


And here in the UK it is baking hot(for here) - beautiful. While you are trying to keep warm I have a lounger in the garden and am sheltering under a parasol with lots of cool drinks doing a little catching up here in between knitting a cotton wrap and watching the birds in the bird bath.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> And here in the UK it is baking hot(for here) - beautiful. While you are trying to keep warm I have a lounger in the garden and am sheltering under a parasol with lots of cool drinks doing a little catching up here in between knitting a cotton wrap and watching the birds in the bird bath.


We are having a pleasant stretch of weather at the moment but it is going to get very hot and humid this weekend. I also have a "new" visitor to the garden. It's a very small black squirrel with a very long, thin gray tail! He's a little skitish but comes running when I open the patio door :sm06:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are having a pleasant stretch of weather at the moment but it is going to get very hot and humid this weekend. I also have a "new" visitor to the garden. It's a very small black squirrel with a very long, thin gray tail! He's a little skitish but comes running when I open the patio door :sm06:


We don't have to contend with squirrels here although there are some greys in the wood near by. Our British reds are found in very few places now. My garden is tiny really but there is a lot packed in. The roses are especially good this year; I think they enjoyed the colder winter.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> We don't have to contend with squirrels here although there are some greys in the wood near by. Our British reds are found in very few places now. My garden is tiny really but there is a lot packed in. The roses are especially good this year; I think they enjoyed the colder winter.


I have Reds, Grays, Blacks and Chipmunks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I have Reds, Grays, Blacks and Chipmunks.


That is quite a collection, Vickie.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


Congrats on your lovely wrap. Beautiful yarn, super knitting and lovely pattern.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> And here in the UK it is baking hot(for here) - beautiful. While you are trying to keep warm I have a lounger in the garden and am sheltering under a parasol with lots of cool drinks doing a little catching up here in between knitting a cotton wrap and watching the birds in the bird bath.


Sounds lovely, Linda. Do you mind if I show up??? We have cold, rainy and damp today.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And here in the UK it is baking hot(for here) - beautiful. While you are trying to keep warm I have a lounger in the garden and am sheltering under a parasol with lots of cool drinks doing a little catching up here in between knitting a cotton wrap and watching the birds in the bird bath.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


That is lovely, Ann. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Sometimes we all need a "nap" like that to catch up and get back on track
> :sm24: :sm24:


????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Love your brain itches! Hope you get lots of requests for your personalized knits! Stretch those hands, they're very talented and precious
> :sm17:


Thank you, Vickie! Slept with extra magnets on my left hand last night. Seems to be all better today so far. Of course I have only done maybe 53 rounds on the sleeve so far. It is currently from 92 stitches down to 74. Need to get it down to 48 stitches. Will not be finished today though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! The term was escaping me!
> 
> I am on the decrease half now of the first dishrag for David, but it is really bedtime here! Very cold weather- snow all around in the regions to the south of us.


Just the thought of snow is enough to give a person the chills. Stay warm dear lady.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are having a pleasant stretch of weather at the moment but it is going to get very hot and humid this weekend. I also have a "new" visitor to the garden. It's a very small black squirrel with a very long, thin gray tail! He's a little skitish but comes running when I open the patio door :sm06:


Ah, a new little friend! Enjoy watching the little one. ???? ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds lovely, Linda. Do you mind if I show up??? We have cold, rainy and damp today.
> 
> Enjoy!


Come on over. You ae welcome anytime. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just the thought of snow is enough to give a person the chills. Stay warm dear lady.


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Beautiful,Janet Lee . My few day lilies are insignificant in comparison .Will you be cutting the flowers daily or will you leave them ?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


Your lilies are gorgeous Janet Lee. Are they scented too? Mine won't flower for another week or so and I'm on daily watch for the dreaded lily beetle.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Your lilies are gorgeous Janet Lee. Are they scented too? Mine won't flower for another week or so and I'm on daily watch for the dreaded lily beetle.


I just read up on your 'dreaded lily beetle'...

Try going to a pub or coffee house (if YOU don't drink coffee yourself) and request as many bags of the used coffee grounds as you think you can use for a mulch around the lilies. The coffee grounds change the PH of the soil that lilies like, but the beetles (not counting necessary bees) don't. Don't use a tobacco based mix as this may kill off bees too.

I need to get some coffee grounds for tomatoes, eggplant, and peppers. I don't mind the Bee population doing their jobs... but leave my tomatoes alone critters!

Maybe the coffee grounds will keep squirrel away from my eggplant!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


Well worth seeing - especially in mid winter!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


JanetLee they're gorgeous! And it's wonderful to get surprises everyday :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just read up on your 'dreaded lily beetle'...
> 
> Try going to a pub or coffee house (if YOU don't drink coffee yourself) and request as many bags of the used coffee grounds as you think you can use for a mulch around the lilies. The coffee grounds change the PH of the soil that lilies like, but the beetles (not counting necessary bees) don't. Don't use a tobacco based mix as this may kill off bees too.
> 
> ...


I use coffee grounds around my hostas to keep away slugs and snails - that seems to work when the new shoots are coming through but the leaves still get munched later in the season. I heard a nursery man recommend a homemade garlic spray which I will try. The lily beetles are flying insects and nothing seems to deter them and, over here at least, they have no natural predators. So first thing in the morning out I go to look for them, being bright red they are easy to see. If I spot them I remove them and squish them, I'm afraid. They are so sneaky though; if they sense you or you don't catch then cleanly they fall down on to the soil on their backs and you can't see them because their black underside acts as camouflage.

The lavae looks like little patches of bird poo which I take off with kitchen paper because it is the lavae which strip the plants bare.
https://www.rhs.org.uk/Advice/Profile?pid=553


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just read up on your 'dreaded lily beetle'...
> 
> Try going to a pub or coffee house (if YOU don't drink coffee yourself) and request as many bags of the used coffee grounds as you think you can use for a mulch around the lilies. The coffee grounds change the PH of the soil that lilies like, but the beetles (not counting necessary bees) don't. Don't use a tobacco based mix as this may kill off bees too.
> 
> ...


Does anything really deter squirrels? They are clever and even find ways around physical barriers.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> I use coffee grounds around my hostas to keep away slugs and snails - that seems to work when the new shoots are coming through but the leaves still get munched later in the season. I heard a nursery man recommend a homemade garlic spray which I will try. The lily beetles are flying insects and nothing seems to deter them and, over here at least, they have no natural predators. So first thing in the morning out I go to look for them, being bright red they are easy to see. If I spot them I remove them and squish them, I'm afraid. They are so sneaky though; if they sense you or you don't catch then cleanly they fall down on to the soil on their backs and you can't see them because their black underside acts as camouflage.
> 
> The lavae looks like little patches of bird poo which I take off with kitchen paper because it is the lavae which strip the plants bare.
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/Advice/Profile?pid=553


Our public radio has a weekly garden call in program. The expert, Ed Lawrence, was the head gardener for the residence of our Governor General. His recommendation for slugs is that before the leaves appear to do a dilute ammonia drench. After the leaves are out he suggests collecting your eggshells, rinse them and allow them to dry, then crush finely with a mortar and pestle or your blender then spread around the base of the plants. The sharpness of the shells pierces the slugs and they die. His website is www.gardeningwithed.com, his pest recipes are there. Good luck!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Our public radio has a weekly garden call in program. The expert, Ed Lawrence, was the head gardener for the residence of our Governor General. His recommendation for slugs is that before the leaves appear to do a dilute ammonia drench. After the leaves are out he suggests collecting your eggshells, rinse them and allow them to dry, then crush finely with a mortar and pestle or your blender then spread around the base of the plants. The sharpness of the shells pierces the slugs and they die. His website is www.gardeningwithed.com, his pest recipes are there. Good luck!


Thanks for that, Vickie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda - enjoy the warm weather and your new garden visitor.

DeEtta - better to be busy than idle. One ages really fast if one does nothing. Funny about the long nap.

JanetLee - bummer about the pump but good to have someone who knows what to do with tools.

Julie - stay dry and warm.

Ann - love your Mystery shawl.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


Lovely day lilies!!! My Mom was especially fond of these flowers. You'll get years of enjoyment from them.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I decided to try nematodes this year .I have collected a few snails but not a slug in sight .Tried the egg shell trick but didn’t have much effect .Now have to look out for beetles I see .The worst the last few years has been the saw fly bugs on the roses .They are tiny and strip the leaves off .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - enjoy the warm weather and your new garden visitor.
> 
> DeEtta - better to be busy than idle. One ages really fast if one does nothing. Funny about the long nap.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Dry has been possible the last couple of days- warm not so, especially when outside. I did still get out yesterday and walk a fair distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I decided to try nematodes this year .I have collected a few snails but not a slug in sight .Tried the egg shell trick but didn't have much effect .Now have to look out for beetles I see .The worst the last few years has been the saw fly bugs on the roses .They are tiny and strip the leaves off .


The eggshell idea did not work for my snail and slug problem- they seem to thrive in our conditions!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> From what I just read...you need to encourage sparrow, robin, etc to come feast on the adult through egg forms of the Japanese beetle. Praying Mantis, and other ants/beetles will only work on larvae. Birds go after all 3 stages...but drowning and/or smushing those critters meets with MY approval. I only have to deal with cinch bugs (because of the pollination needs of the peppers). That's why I went with the heirloom tomato planting. :sm24:


We have an awful lot of robins and sparrows around. Guess they just aren't eating enough! I also put some kind of spore down in the spring to get the grubs, but that isn't working either. So I just have to be a beatle murderer


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am planning on keeping David in dishrags, Caryn- he and Norma have been very kind to me, and it's just a 'thank you' gesture.
> I think I must be a bit fanatical about my needles! I love the wooden blocks my brother drilled out for me to store them in. The circulars just hang on cuphooks.


That is a great idea for storing the circulars. I don't have many straight needles anymore.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings from the absent for tooo long. Well, the Aunt and Friend just left, the garbage has been hauled down to the road for pickup and I am ready to sit down and try and pick up the pieces of my normal life. What a week it has been. The monthly girls tea was last Wednesday with out of town guests arriving the day before, then my Aunt and Friend arrived on Friday. Saturday we went to a military flag presentation for my Uncle who passed last December. It was followed by a big "Celebration of Life" or Family Reunion or a fun picnic --whatever you want to call it. My Aunt had a chance to meet members of her family that she had never met before as did my nephew (deceased brother's son), well, and I guess me too. The picnic/reunion/picnic/or whatever you call it was held at a private RV park with outside picnic facilities. It was a lovely, windy day, not too hot and it seemed to me that everyone had a great time. Being the "old folks" we cut out in the late afternoon and came home. But beginning on Sunday, My Aunt and I were both really sick. We suspect that it was from some sausage that had been grilled, but perhaps not all the way through. In any case, I had a Birthday cake to make and decorate and deliver to the reunion group Sunday morning which somehow we managed. Fortunately, I began to feel human again late that evening, but unfortunately my Aunt who is 80 was still suffering severely this morning. They delayed their departure for several hours hoping that things would improve and it seemed that was the case, so they finally decided to give it a go and left. I sure hope they don't have any misadventures as a result. But, I most say, that even with the discomfort, it was a good weekend and a lovely one too.
> 
> I haven't been working on much because I just haven't had time to sit and enjoy knitting for sometime. I'm thinking that I just may do that for a few hours today and unwind before I start putting the house back together, reclaiming the kitchen and doing laundry.
> 
> ...


Sounds like mostly a fun week and weekend DeEtta. Too bad that you were sick for a bit, but glad both you and your aunt recovered pretty quickly. The tomatoes and onions do sound yummy. Mine are just little teeny green ones right now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a time you have been having, DeEtta! Never a dull moment when you want or need one.
> 
> Sounds like our weekend. Friday evening, just as I was finishing my shower, the well pump bit the dust. Joe was definitely not happy, especially after telling him that morning that the pump was not running right. So, he did a lot of research that evening on pumps, etc., and what all he would need to change it out. He ended up making six trips to the store before he finally had everything right to get to work. The first pump was too small. The second pump had missing pieces. The third one was the third one!
> 
> ...


Oh no, what a pain. It seems like there is always something that needs fixing when you own a house! Good you were able to repair it finally- "third time is a charm"


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Ann sums up my reaction pretty well, DeEtta- you really have been having a time of it.
> 
> Winter is here with a vengeance. Yesterday on my way home from weaving I managed to dodge the rain until I was checking my letterbox, so the rain got heavier and heavier as I came down the driveway, until it was hailing as I neared the back door. Today is expected to have more hail- gale force winds and a high of 12.(Celsius)


Brrr, hope it passed without doing damage. We had thunderstorms and very gusty winds come through yesterday, but at least it is very warm. Although I did hear some people had hail and our internet service went out for a few hours.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately only the top layer got soaked. I want to head out tomorrow- it's supposed to be a little better- but if I do, I think I will have to use a jacket that was Fale's- that's been hanging overlooked for a while.
> I have a $50 note to buy some grey bulky wool- to knit a head warmer/ear warmer: the correct term is escaping me, it will be a simple knit in 2 x2 rib- with luck I will have it ready for the young lady when I go back to class next week. I am at 81 stitches on David's dishrag- it is very fine cotton- I thought I would knit till it is 20cm at the side- not far to go!


Yay for almost finishing the dish rag. The head warmer sounds like it will be a much appreciated item with your current weather! ( is it called a snood?)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! I did finish the first sleeve today. My left hand barely held out for the bind off. It was only 48 stitches by then, but seemed to take forever. My left hand was cramping for some reason. But, get to start the second sleeve tomorrow. After I type it up that is! :sm19: :sm26:


I think I read you are designing an adult version of the doll sweater. That should be fantastic. Do take care of your hands though and remember to stretch! 
.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Now you can forget pumps for a while ,Janet Lee .Cramp is horrid .I seem to get it every night ,more than once and have to leap out of bed before I get any relief .
> De Etta ,you must have been exhausted to just drop off for so long .As Linda suggests share the workload with your visitors .They probably would be happy to help .
> I finished the latest KAL in the doghouse ,blocked it straight away and took a photograph .The beads are grey and the yarn is colour sea shell.


Ann, that is a beauty! Lovely yarn and beads and wonderful, even knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


Ooh, I love lilies and day lilies. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I use coffee grounds around my hostas to keep away slugs and snails - that seems to work when the new shoots are coming through but the leaves still get munched later in the season. I heard a nursery man recommend a homemade garlic spray which I will try. The lily beetles are flying insects and nothing seems to deter them and, over here at least, they have no natural predators. So first thing in the morning out I go to look for them, being bright red they are easy to see. If I spot them I remove them and squish them, I'm afraid. They are so sneaky though; if they sense you or you don't catch then cleanly they fall down on to the soil on their backs and you can't see them because their black underside acts as camouflage.
> 
> The lavae looks like little patches of bird poo which I take off with kitchen paper because it is the lavae which strip the plants bare.
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/Advice/Profile?pid=553


I have not heard of lily beetles, but they sound like Japanese beetles, except Japanese beetles aren't red and they don't seem to like the lilies at all! But I do use the same method as you to get rid of them


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Our public radio has a weekly garden call in program. The expert, Ed Lawrence, was the head gardener for the residence of our Governor General. His recommendation for slugs is that before the leaves appear to do a dilute ammonia drench. After the leaves are out he suggests collecting your eggshells, rinse them and allow them to dry, then crush finely with a mortar and pestle or your blender then spread around the base of the plants. The sharpness of the shells pierces the slugs and they die. His website is www.gardeningwithed.com, his pest recipes are there. Good luck!


Thanks for the link Vickie. I do have some slugs in the cabbage patch. I will try the eggshells.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I decided to try nematodes this year .I have collected a few snails but not a slug in sight .Tried the egg shell trick but didn't have much effect .Now have to look out for beetles I see .The worst the last few years has been the saw fly bugs on the roses .They are tiny and strip the leaves off .


Oh, I forgot about the nematodes. I will have to right that down and look up where to get them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Come on over. You ae welcome anytime. :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wanted to share some pictures of my flowers. I didn't want to take over here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551169-1.html#12589357


Gorgeous, JanetLee. Thanks for sharing. I have a long row of tiger lilies along the road. I love them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I decided to try nematodes this year .I have collected a few snails but not a slug in sight .Tried the egg shell trick but didn't have much effect .Now have to look out for beetles I see .The worst the last few years has been the saw fly bugs on the roses .They are tiny and strip the leaves off .


So far the saw flies haven't found my roses (fingers crossed they never do) but they did find my daughter's 1 standard rose, so she has to remember to treat that.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - enjoy the warm weather and your new garden visitor.
> 
> DeEtta - better to be busy than idle. One ages really fast if one does nothing. Funny about the long nap.
> 
> ...


Echoing Melanie on all this..and adding an ooooh! at your lilies, JanetLee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is a great idea for storing the circulars. I don't have many straight needles anymore.


I have a large collection of both straights and circulars, especially now I have inherited Norma's. I love my 40cm, dpn's that I use mainly for the shoulder straps when working Ganseys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Brrr, hope it passed without doing damage. We had thunderstorms and very gusty winds come through yesterday, but at least it is very warm. Although I did hear some people had hail and our internet service went out for a few hours.


Goodness! Does it usually do that in summer? 
Today- Thursday- we are cold but sun with increasing cloud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for almost finishing the dish rag. The head warmer sounds like it will be a much appreciated item with your current weather! ( is it called a snood?)


Not what I call a snood- I would use that for a bun- this is a wide head-band.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh, I forgot about the nematodes. I will have to right that down and look up where to get them.


Your shawl looks lovely in your new avatar photo, Caryn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, JanetLee. Thanks for sharing. I have a long row of tiger lilies along the road. I love them.


Thanks, Bev! I am still looking for some tiger lilies. Both the short and tall ones. A life time love of those particular ones. In fact, I had a calico growing up that I called Tiger Lily because she loved playing with them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Beautiful,Janet Lee . My few day lilies are insignificant in comparison .Will you be cutting the flowers daily or will you leave them ?


I leave them. I usually dead head them when the blooms are past their prime. With the day lilies that can be a couple times a day.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Your lilies are gorgeous Janet Lee. Are they scented too? Mine won't flower for another week or so and I'm on daily watch for the dreaded lily beetle.


Thanks and yes they are! With it being such an open area you need to be closer to smell them. But they smell divine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just read up on your 'dreaded lily beetle'...
> 
> Try going to a pub or coffee house (if YOU don't drink coffee yourself) and request as many bags of the used coffee grounds as you think you can use for a mulch around the lilies. The coffee grounds change the PH of the soil that lilies like, but the beetles (not counting necessary bees) don't. Don't use a tobacco based mix as this may kill off bees too.
> 
> ...


I had forgotten about coffee grounds. Hubby usually brings some home for me to use. And that is when I remember about it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well worth seeing - especially in mid winter!


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee they're gorgeous! And it's wonderful to get surprises everyday :sm16:


Thanks and yes it is! Some more whites and yellows opened today. So pretty, especially on a cloudy day like today.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I use coffee grounds around my hostas to keep away slugs and snails - that seems to work when the new shoots are coming through but the leaves still get munched later in the season. I heard a nursery man recommend a homemade garlic spray which I will try. The lily beetles are flying insects and nothing seems to deter them and, over here at least, they have no natural predators. So first thing in the morning out I go to look for them, being bright red they are easy to see. If I spot them I remove them and squish them, I'm afraid. They are so sneaky though; if they sense you or you don't catch then cleanly they fall down on to the soil on their backs and you can't see them because their black underside acts as camouflage.
> 
> The lavae looks like little patches of bird poo which I take off with kitchen paper because it is the lavae which strip the plants bare.
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/Advice/Profile?pid=553


Interesting and good to know, thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Does anything really deter squirrels? They are clever and even find ways around physical barriers.


Cats! For some reason cats seem to love squirrels. At least they do out in the country!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Our public radio has a weekly garden call in program. The expert, Ed Lawrence, was the head gardener for the residence of our Governor General. His recommendation for slugs is that before the leaves appear to do a dilute ammonia drench. After the leaves are out he suggests collecting your eggshells, rinse them and allow them to dry, then crush finely with a mortar and pestle or your blender then spread around the base of the plants. The sharpness of the shells pierces the slugs and they die. His website is www.gardeningwithed.com, his pest recipes are there. Good luck!


I collect egg shells year around for this reason. It works great, plus birds are attracted to the crushed shells and end up eating the insects that are around also. Sometimes I just put out the egg shells becasue I know the birds are eating them for the calcium.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - enjoy the warm weather and your new garden visitor.
> 
> DeEtta - better to be busy than idle. One ages really fast if one does nothing. Funny about the long nap.
> 
> ...


Yes, Joe does know how to use his garage full of tools! :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely day lilies!!! My Mom was especially fond of these flowers. You'll get years of enjoyment from them.


So true! One of my favorites that multiply year after year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Dry has been possible the last couple of days- warm not so, especially when outside. I did still get out yesterday and walk a fair distance.


 :sm24: That is good. Exercise does make the day go better I have found.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh no, what a pain. It seems like there is always something that needs fixing when you own a house! Good you were able to repair it finally- "third time is a charm"


So true! But it is worth owning your own home in the long run.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I think I read you are designing an adult version of the doll sweater. That should be fantastic. Do take care of your hands though and remember to stretch!
> .


Yes, I am. Finished the second sleeve today and will start down the torso tomorrow. I have typed up the pattern so far for most of what I have done. I told Joe that it is a sad day when I "bleed" so much over my own typing! There were so many places where I had forgotten a comma, had one space too many, etc. Now the 10 pages are ready to be updated and then I need to type in the sleeve directions. I use a larger font and have extra spaces between the rows. I do end up changing the format some when finished, but I find the larger print (and the color coding) make it much easier to knit and correct. Even my main tester seems to like my layout. Wants to know why folks don't design it that way to start with! Probably because magazines will not use the colors. All black and white!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Caryn. :sm02:



sisu said:


> Ooh, I love lilies and day lilies. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Echoing Melanie on all this..and adding an ooooh! at your lilies, JanetLee.


Thank you! Mother Nature does like her colors. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Question for you annweb170, are you the same annweb with a birthday today? If so, Happy Birthday! If not, oops.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a large collection of both straights and circulars, especially now I have inherited Norma's. I love my 40cm, dpn's that I use mainly for the shoulder straps when working Ganseys.


I remember when you got those long dpns and that they were used traditionally for Ganseys.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness! Does it usually do that in summer?
> Today- Thursday- we are cold but sun with increasing cloud.


Yes, lots of thunderstorms this time of year. It's raining again today!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your shawl looks lovely in your new avatar photo, Caryn.


Thank you Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I’m catching up, let the chatting get away from me. We have been busy with the garden. Our apricot tree is absolutely loaded this year, easily over a bushel so far. I made jam the other day and yesterday made a non-dairy frozen treat using coconut cream. It was very easy. DH and I pick every morning and it looks like I’m heading to Walmart for more jelly jars. Growing up, DH’s mother made fried pies with apricots and he has very fond memories of them. I’m going to make some today but will bake them. For now I need to water the outside pots. They dry out fast when it’s 99 degrees! 

I plan to finish the second scarf I have been weaving today.....if the apricots give me permission. ????. Not sure if I mentioned it, but I was invited along with three other people to share some of my knitting and weaving for a fashion show that is a fund raiser for our local library. I’m pushing hard to finish the weaving and the crochet wrap I’ve been working on to take to the preliminary meeting July 3rd. I have 3 parts to go on the wrap. 

Great news on the survey of your land, Melanie. 

Caryn, thanks for the good wishes for DH. He is getting better each day but still gets lightheaded easily. I think it is the sight slowly returning to his eye that makes him dizzy. 

We had a Japanese beetles in VA and Ohio when I was growing up. They are nasty, nasty bugs. DH bought yellow bags with some kind of scent attraction to hang in the trees. The beetles would dive and and die. 

JanetLee, such a nice compliment to receive a commission for an adult version of the AGD sweater. Can’t imagine the time it takes to design it. Too bad about the well pump and the trips it took to get the correct one. You are right that you were lucky DH was home and could fix it. Your lilies are gorgeous. 

Thanks, Ann, about well wishes for DH. 

That’s frustrating that no one can seem to agree on the cause of your foundation issues. True, though, that it needs to be repaired regardless. 

DeEtta, you are busy as usual. That’s nasty about the food poisoning and hope your aunt is ok. Maybe you can get some knitting done for a bit. 

Sorry you are having nasty weather, Julie. As for leg cramps, I take trace minerals with magnesium and don’t have them much anymore. Plus, if I stay hydrated, it seems to help. 

Your scarf from the doghouse turned out really pretty, Ann. I like the soft color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara. Rather nice to know someone want a bigger version! Yes, it does take a while. This is one of those times when I wish another knitter lived next door and they could try one thought while I tried another. And then compare!

Sounds like you have been very busy! I like home made jelly and jams also. Looking forward to the blackberries ripening to make more jelly! Yummy.

Quite the compliment to you to be asked to contribute to a fund raiser. Sounds interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm catching up, let the chatting get away from me. We have been busy with the garden. Our apricot tree is absolutely loaded this year, easily over a bushel so far. I made jam the other day and yesterday made a non-dairy frozen treat using coconut cream. It was very easy. DH and I pick every morning and it looks like I'm heading to Walmart for more jelly jars. Growing up, DH's mother made fried pies with apricots and he has very fond memories of them. I'm going to make some today but will bake them. For now I need to water the outside pots. They dry out fast when it's 99 degrees!
> 
> I plan to finish the second scarf I have been weaving today.....if the apricots give me permission. ????. Not sure if I mentioned it, but I was invited along with three other people to share some of my knitting and weaving for a fashion show that is a fund raiser for our local library. I'm pushing hard to finish the weaving and the crochet wrap I've been working on to take to the preliminary meeting July 3rd. I have 3 parts to go on the wrap.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on being invited to show your work at the fashion show - a compliment that is well deserved; you create beautiful things, Barbara. Glad you dh's sight is slowly recovering.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Congratulations on being invited to show your work at the fashion show - a compliment that is well deserved; you create beautiful things, Barbara. Glad you dh's sight is slowly recovering.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: That is good. Exercise does make the day go better I have found.


There's all the other benefits, too, as the muscles strengthen up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I remember when you got those long dpns and that they were used traditionally for Ganseys.


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, lots of thunderstorms this time of year. It's raining again today!


Oh, and here was me thinking summer would be lovely for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm catching up, let the chatting get away from me. We have been busy with the garden. Our apricot tree is absolutely loaded this year, easily over a bushel so far. I made jam the other day and yesterday made a non-dairy frozen treat using coconut cream. It was very easy. DH and I pick every morning and it looks like I'm heading to Walmart for more jelly jars. Growing up, DH's mother made fried pies with apricots and he has very fond memories of them. I'm going to make some today but will bake them. For now I need to water the outside pots. They dry out fast when it's 99 degrees!
> 
> I plan to finish the second scarf I have been weaving today.....if the apricots give me permission. ????. Not sure if I mentioned it, but I was invited along with three other people to share some of my knitting and weaving for a fashion show that is a fund raiser for our local library. I'm pushing hard to finish the weaving and the crochet wrap I've been working on to take to the preliminary meeting July 3rd. I have 3 parts to go on the wrap.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barbara! I must remember that.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes ,JanetLee and thank you .It is not an event I spend too much time over .
There are fires on the moors 30miles away and the smell of the smoke has been coming this way for two days .The peat beds keep re-igniting and this evening another fire started in a different location .They are struggling to keep them under control and have evacuated some people .Luckily it won’t travel here .Just announced they expect them to last three weeks unless there are three days of constant rain.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Yes ,JanetLee and thank you .It is not an event I spend too much time over .
> There are fires on the moors 30miles away and the smell of the smoke has been coming this way for two days .The peat beds keep re-igniting and this evening another fire started in a different location .They are struggling to keep them under control and have evacuated some people .Luckily it won't travel here .Just announced they expect them to last three weeks unless there are three days of constant rain.


I'm really sorry to hear about these fires. As you know, I live with a real fear of fire; so this situation just sends shivers up my spine. Hope that the fires are quickly eradicated. Hopefully the winds will shift and you won't be smoothered with smoke.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Yes ,JanetLee and thank you .It is not an event I spend too much time over .
> There are fires on the moors 30miles away and the smell of the smoke has been coming this way for two days .The peat beds keep re-igniting and this evening another fire started in a different location .They are struggling to keep them under control and have evacuated some people .Luckily it won't travel here .Just announced they expect them to last three weeks unless there are three days of constant rain.


Happy Birthday Ann and stay safe!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Yes ,JanetLee and thank you .It is not an event I spend too much time over .
> There are fires on the moors 30miles away and the smell of the smoke has been coming this way for two days .The peat beds keep re-igniting and this evening another fire started in a different location .They are struggling to keep them under control and have evacuated some people .Luckily it won't travel here .Just announced they expect them to last three weeks unless there are three days of constant rain.


Hope it was a good day either way.

That smoke is terrible to endure. We have already had one fire about two weeks ago. Took the better part of three days to put out. There was a vehicle involved in it and the smell of burning rubber was horrid.

It seems unusual to be able to predict how long a fire will last. Guess it goes with the territory. Hope all stay safe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's all the other benefits, too, as the muscles strengthen up.


 :sm24: :sm24: Way to go, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, hope you had a wonderful day. Happy Birthday. 

Here is the Saga of the Grape Jelly  I put grape jelly out for the orioles. Apparently, there is another fan of grape jelly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Last pic


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, love your photographs and the comments! :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Wonderful pictures Bev! I've only ever seen an Oriole about 30 years ago at my In Laws who lived up on the Georgian Bay...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Happy Birthday Ann and stay safe!


*Happy Birthday*, from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Way to go, Julie


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, love your photographs and the comments! :sm24:


As do I!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 5 of the 13 possible planting sites in the new planter producing a seedling. Now to figure out anything other than the eggplant... only possible item in THAT pot. :sm24: 

I probably have plenty of Basil planted... but am I right or do I relabel in a months time. Stay tuned into the 'mystery plant' saga! :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have 5 of the 13 possible planting sites in the new planter producing a seedling. Now to figure out anything other than the eggplant... only possible item in THAT pot. :sm24:
> 
> I probably have plenty of Basil planted... but am I right or do I relabel in a months time. Stay tuned into the 'mystery plant' saga! :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I know what you mean! I planted cantaloupe, cucumbers and zucchini and am having a hard time telling them apart! I thought I would know when they came up, but not so! Time will definitely tell me eventually. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know what you mean! I planted cantaloupe, cucumbers and zucchini and am having a hard time telling them apart! I thought I would know when they came up, but not so! Time will definitely tell me eventually. :sm12:


They are all so similar when juvenile!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are all so similar when juvenile!


Don't I know! Very embarrasing, but such is the basis for funny stories later. And yes, I tell funny stories about myself.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention...
> Have been following but not posting much. But I have done a little knitting.
> We have major foundation problems with the house that will necessitate digging the foundation externally on 3 sides, removing the mature shrubs and plants from around the 3 sides. removing the A/C,
> destroying my finished basement to the bare concrete walls(removing drywall, insulation and studs), removing the basement shower and drywall. Followed by almost 3 weeks of 8 people working both in the basement and the exterior of the house. I guess I'm resigned to the fact that this has to be done. But this isn't how I thought I'd be spending this retirement summer...and I'm sad to know that some of my garden will be destroyed.


Hi Vickie, you probably don't know me as I'm one of the Knitting Tea Party folk, and only occasionally join the Lace Party. As I came from outside the Potteries (staffs moorlands) I just wondered if your foundations are suffering from mining in the area? I lived on a small hill farm which had been standing for over a hundred years, then started to develop a crack in the centre of one wall which my parents believed was due to old mine shafts collapsing but we couldn't prove it so couldn't make a claim. Most of the older hill farmers had also worked as miners and said they thought there were tunnels deep below our house. The house is still standing but in a dreadful state as although occupied it's totally neglected. At least you are sorting out your problem though it must be quite disruptive. I hope you can save your garden from the worst of the trampling etc. It's amazing how different things look once they get a chance to recover. Are you losing much of the garden space, or is it just becoming a builders yard until they finish? Anyway, good luck with it all.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

TNS said:


> Hi Vickie, you probably don't know me as I'm one of the Knitting Tea Party folk, and only occasionally join the Lace Party. As I came from outside the Potteries (staffs moorlands) I just wondered if your foundations are suffering from mining in the area? I lived on a small hill farm which had been standing for over a hundred years, then started to develop a crack in the centre of one wall which my parents believed was due to old mine shafts collapsing but we couldn't prove it so couldn't make a claim. Most of the older hill farmers had also worked as miners and said they thought there were tunnels deep below our house. The house is still standing but in a dreadful state as although occupied it's totally neglected. At least you are sorting out your problem though it must be quite disruptive. I hope you can save your garden from the worst of the trampling etc. It's amazing how different things look once they get a chance to recover. Are you losing much of the garden space, or is it just becoming a builders yard until they finish? Anyway, good luck with it all.


Thank you! No, there was no mining, no recent building/blasting and nothing in the area's history of disruption. We are a fair distance from an earthquake fault so have never had a major quake. We've sometimes felt mini quakes, 2.5-3.0 , not even 1 per year, as we're so far from the epicentre. If that was the issue, we moved in to this area and bought new, so if that was the issue most of the other homes in this area would also have had issues. My family has lived in this city for a least 100 years or more so no real unknowns of the area. I'm in the city in an established neighbourhood so nothing new around.

The engineer et al need 4 feet around the 3 sides to excavate. They won't remove our patio or walkways but portions of the fence will be removed for access so all the plants and shrubs/trees have to go. We have a landscaper who will try very hard to save some of the plants and the Azealeas but no guarantees. I'll let the group know how it goes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Last pic


Love these photos, Bev. You get better and better. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the invite Barbara. That must be gratifying. :-D

Love the pics Bev. Especially the one with both birds.

Happy belated 'queen-for-a-day' day Ann.

I am sure I am missing someone so apologies. 


Knitting update: a few more rows done on the Dahlia baby blanket but other shiny objects keep interrupting. I cast on for Toni's Shetland Hap Estonian shawl and will work the medium size but only two colors. I have almost finished Addition by Subtraction - only the i-cord to go - but the instructions have you block it before the final clue. I ran out of the color for the penultimate clue (not unexpected) so finished with the skein I bought to replace the color I was not expecting to run out of (it is close to the original) and will continue with that skein instead of using the color designated in the pattern for the i-cord. I think it will blend better. I have another stash buster project recently started, also using up the acrylic skeins, that is a simple textured crescent shawl. The third clue came out today although I am only halfway through the second clue. It seems all of my US4 tips are in use so instead of finishing something I ordered another pair. And somehow six sale balls of yarn found their way into my cart, must have needed the extra padding to keep the tips from getting damaged in transit. :-D So much for stash busting, lol. At least they are lace weight thereby take up less space than the worsted.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie

ps - sorry for the wacky sentence above re replacement colors


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Last pic


What wonderful bird photos! Is the woodpecker a bit of a bully?
I'm not lace knitting today, but copying Julie i.e. knitting a dishcloth. I was fated to do it as I found a package of cotton yarns in a charity shop - skein of 'vest cotton' and 6 balls of Sirdar pure soft cotton, all white.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

TNS said:


> What wonderful bird photos! Is the woodpecker a bit of a bully?
> I'm not lace knitting today, but copying Julie i.e. knitting a dishcloth. I was fated to do it as I found a package of cotton yarns in a charity shop - skein of 'vest cotton' and 6 balls of Sirdar pure soft cotton, all white.


I'm sort of with you and Julie. I've done 2 washcloths with 2 more on the needles but have my last linen lace scarf to bind off and I'm procrastinating on that. Plus I've started a bias simple lace and garter shawl with Linaza (alpaca, linen, tencel). It really feels to quite nice to knit with.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the invite Barbara. That must be gratifying. :-D
> 
> Love the pics Bev. Especially the one with both birds.
> 
> ...


Melanie, "funny" how that happens with yarn and knitting/crochet supplies :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Close to finishing the first dishcloth for David- I have enough of this very fine cotton to make one more- but will wind it off and weigh it to get half way point.- Gloves under construction at the other end of the house, and the Head Band that was commissioned by my young friend at weaving. Fortunately I bought some 8ply cotton in that same expedition- it is on the fine side, but will progress much faster.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the invite Barbara. That must be gratifying. :-D
> 
> Love the pics Bev. Especially the one with both birds.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you fell down the rabbit hole, Melanie. :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, love your photographs and the comments! :sm24:


Thanks so much, JanetLee. I couldn't believe it when the woodpecker started squawking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Wonderful pictures Bev! I've only ever seen an Oriole about 30 years ago at my In Laws who lived up on the Georgian Bay...


Thanks, Vickie. We started seeing them last year, then put out grape jelly. Last year we had one couple. This year we have two couples. Hopefully, babies also, but we don't know where the nest is.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As do I!


Thanks so much, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have 5 of the 13 possible planting sites in the new planter producing a seedling. Now to figure out anything other than the eggplant... only possible item in THAT pot. :sm24:
> 
> I probably have plenty of Basil planted... but am I right or do I relabel in a months time. Stay tuned into the 'mystery plant' saga! :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love these photos, Bev. You get better and better. :sm02:


Aw, thanks so much, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the invite Barbara. That must be gratifying. :-D
> 
> Love the pics Bev. Especially the one with both birds.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TNS said:


> What wonderful bird photos! Is the woodpecker a bit of a bully?
> I'm not lace knitting today, but copying Julie i.e. knitting a dishcloth. I was fated to do it as I found a package of cotton yarns in a charity shop - skein of 'vest cotton' and 6 balls of Sirdar pure soft cotton, all white.


Thanks so much and Yes, I think the woodpecker was being a bully. And a bit greedy. 

Lovely dishcloth.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm catching up, let the chatting get away from me. We have been busy with the garden. Our apricot tree is absolutely loaded this year, easily over a bushel so far. I made jam the other day and yesterday made a non-dairy frozen treat using coconut cream. It was very easy. DH and I pick every morning and it looks like I'm heading to Walmart for more jelly jars. Growing up, DH's mother made fried pies with apricots and he has very fond memories of them. I'm going to make some today but will bake them. For now I need to water the outside pots. They dry out fast when it's 99 degrees!
> 
> I plan to finish the second scarf I have been weaving today.....if the apricots give me permission. ????. Not sure if I mentioned it, but I was invited along with three other people to share some of my knitting and weaving for a fashion show that is a fund raiser for our local library. I'm pushing hard to finish the weaving and the crochet wrap I've been working on to take to the preliminary meeting July 3rd. I have 3 parts to go on the wrap.
> 
> ...


What a well deserved honor to be asked to share your work for the fashion show, Barbara. Hope we get to see your work too.
Hope your dh continues to improve and takes it easy until he can move without the dizzies.

I thought about getting those Japanese beetle traps, but then people were telling me that they attract them even more to your property.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, I am. Finished the second sleeve today and will start down the torso tomorrow. I have typed up the pattern so far for most of what I have done. I told Joe that it is a sad day when I "bleed" so much over my own typing! There were so many places where I had forgotten a comma, had one space too many, etc. Now the 10 pages are ready to be updated and then I need to type in the sleeve directions. I use a larger font and have extra spaces between the rows. I do end up changing the format some when finished, but I find the larger print (and the color coding) make it much easier to knit and correct. Even my main tester seems to like my layout. Wants to know why folks don't design it that way to start with! Probably because magazines will not use the colors. All black and white!


Sounds wonderful JanetLee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Started the second corner to corner dishcloth- trying to make it a little fancier- the ball band claims it's 8 ply (DK) but it's closer to a 4 ply, so this time I using 3.75mm needles- easier on arthriticky winter hands!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Yes ,JanetLee and thank you .It is not an event I spend too much time over .
> There are fires on the moors 30miles away and the smell of the smoke has been coming this way for two days .The peat beds keep re-igniting and this evening another fire started in a different location .They are struggling to keep them under control and have evacuated some people .Luckily it won't travel here .Just announced they expect them to last three weeks unless there are three days of constant rain.


Happy belated birthday Ann. Hope it was a nice day for you. 
Glad for you that the fires are staying away. The smoke can be awful too. Hope it clears soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Last pic


Beautiful bird pictures Bev and funny story to go along!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Yes ,JanetLee and thank you .It is not an event I spend too much time over .
> There are fires on the moors 30miles away and the smell of the smoke has been coming this way for two days .The peat beds keep re-igniting and this evening another fire started in a different location .They are struggling to keep them under control and have evacuated some people .Luckily it won't travel here .Just announced they expect them to last three weeks unless there are three days of constant rain.


I hope the fires calm down and stay away from you. Fireworks are banned in New Mexico right now due to the danger.

Sorry I missed your birthday, I hope it was a joyous one. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, hope you had a wonderful day. Happy Birthday.
> 
> Here is the Saga of the Grape Jelly  I put grape jelly out for the orioles. Apparently, there is another fan of grape jelly.


The woodpecker does look like he is giving the oriole some words! Great pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I hope the fires calm down and stay away from you. Fireworks are banned in New Mexico right now due to the danger.


Of course! July 4th is imminent!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have 5 of the 13 possible planting sites in the new planter producing a seedling. Now to figure out anything other than the eggplant... only possible item in THAT pot. :sm24:
> 
> I probably have plenty of Basil planted... but am I right or do I relabel in a months time. Stay tuned into the 'mystery plant' saga! :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Just have to be patient til they reveal their true identity. I can finally tell my pumpkins from my butternut squash!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> What a well deserved honor to be asked to share your work for the fashion show, Barbara. Hope we get to see your work too.
> Hope your dh continues to improve and takes it easy until he can move without the dizzies.
> 
> I thought about getting those Japanese beetle traps, but then people were telling me that they attract them even more to your property.


Thank you, Caryn. And I must thank JanetLee, Linda, Vickie and Melanie. I hope to finish the woven scarves today. Had an unexpected and happy visit from my cousin in Santa Fe. She came down to pick up some apricots and we visited too long to get any weaving done.

I managed to make 12 half pints of apricot jam and apricot turnovers for DH, who is doing much better. He isn't comfortable getting out much yet. Getting better is the important part.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the invite Barbara. That must be gratifying. :-D
> 
> Love the pics Bev. Especially the one with both birds.
> 
> ...


You sure have lots going on Melanie. Ha Ha about having to get new needles and yarn! It's always good to be prepared in case a new project comes along.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> What wonderful bird photos! Is the woodpecker a bit of a bully?
> I'm not lace knitting today, but copying Julie i.e. knitting a dishcloth. I was fated to do it as I found a package of cotton yarns in a charity shop - skein of 'vest cotton' and 6 balls of Sirdar pure soft cotton, all white.


It looks great thus far, TNS. Lucky find on the yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> What wonderful bird photos! Is the woodpecker a bit of a bully?
> I'm not lace knitting today, but copying Julie i.e. knitting a dishcloth. I was fated to do it as I found a package of cotton yarns in a charity shop - skein of 'vest cotton' and 6 balls of Sirdar pure soft cotton, all white.


Nice dishcloth TNS. That is my favorite one to make and use!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm sort of with you and Julie. I've done 2 washcloths with 2 more on the needles but have my last linen lace scarf to bind off and I'm procrastinating on that. Plus I've started a bias simple lace and garter shawl with Linaza (alpaca, linen, tencel). It really feels to quite nice to knit with.


Sounds like you are getting lots of knitting in Vickie. That Linaza yarn seems like an interesting combination of fibers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Close to finishing the first dishcloth for David- I have enough of this very fine cotton to make one more- but will wind it off and weigh it to get half way point.- Gloves under construction at the other end of the house, and the Head Band that was commissioned by my young friend at weaving. Fortunately I bought some 8ply cotton in that same expedition- it is on the fine side, but will progress much faster.


You have a lot of knitting going on too Julie! I still am working on the circular gradient shawl, but have put it aside to do the first clue of Toni's new MKAL. But now I have an urge to do a washcloth too


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful bird pictures Bev and funny story to go along!


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Started the second corner to corner dishcloth- trying to make it a little fancier- the ball band claims it's 8 ply (DK) but it's closer to a 4 ply, so this time I using 3.75mm needles- easier on arthriticky winter hands!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> The woodpecker does look like he is giving the oriole some words! Great pics.


Thanks so much, Barbara.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> You have a lot of knitting going on too Julie! I still am working on the circular gradient shawl, but have put it aside to do the first clue of Toni's new MKAL. But now I have an urge to do a washcloth too


 :sm24: I am quite taken with the yo increase, so you get the eyelet edge- silly me- I've been doing kfb for so long, but this is easier by far and looks so much better! Thanks Lin (TNS) for the inspiration!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TNS said:


> What wonderful bird photos! Is the woodpecker a bit of a bully?
> I'm not lace knitting today, but copying Julie i.e. knitting a dishcloth. I was fated to do it as I found a package of cotton yarns in a charity shop - skein of 'vest cotton' and 6 balls of Sirdar pure soft cotton, all white.


Six ball, very nice!

I have a bin of cotton waiting for me to knit. So many skeins, so little time, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Started the second corner to corner dishcloth- trying to make it a little fancier- the ball band claims it's 8 ply (DK) but it's closer to a 4 ply, so this time I using 3.75mm needles- easier on arthriticky winter hands!


No arthritis but I do find cotton difficult to knit for any length of time. I presume it is the lack of 'give'. I am working on a project with US 8 needles (5 mm) and find my fingers get tired faster than with the smaller needles. Excepting the really small ones, i.e. anything 2.5mm or smaller. I grip those tightly, and have bent / broken some.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
Beautiful pictures Bev.
My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Babalou said:


> It looks great thus far, TNS. Lucky find on the yarn.


Thank you Babalou, I'm enjoying doing something small and mindless as I can put it down even in the middle of a row! And getting a bargain find is a great incentive as I don't think I'd have gone out to buy dish cotton specially.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No arthritis but I do find cotton difficult to knit for any length of time. I presume it is the lack of 'give'. I am working on a project with US 8 needles (5 mm) and find my fingers get tired faster than with the smaller needles. Excepting the really small ones, i.e. anything 2.5mm or smaller. I grip those tightly, and have bent / broken some.


The 2.75mm needles I was using for the first dishcloth are metal, and I do find them hard to hold for long times. I do prefer Bamboo, but at that gauge they can break so easily, however I find them much kinder to my hands.
The Headband is Super Bulky- the ball band said 9mm, but I worked it on 6.5mm needles- no problems with my hands!
My hands do get achey but I am not prepared to stop!
Don't mind working with cotton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


 :sm09: All the best for the Wedding! It is very strange without the pet, when they must be looked after!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Babalou, I'm enjoying doing something small and mindless as I can put it down even in the middle of a row! And getting a bargain find is a great incentive as I don't think I'd have gone out to buy dish cotton specially.


Came at just the right moment!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


Ann I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow and best wishes for the happy couple :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


Congrats on the wedding! Hope Hector enjoys his mini-vacation.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


Enjoy your time at the wedding tomorrow Ann. Best wishes to your son and his bride. Safe travels. It is always strange to be without our fur babies, but Hector will be so happy to see you when you return home.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Enjoy your time at the wedding tomorrow Ann. Best wishes to your son and his bride. Safe travels. It is always strange to be without our fur babies, but Hector will be so happy to see you when you return home.


Ann -- couldn't have said this better. Enjoy and congratulations!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


Hopefully your energies will be back to normal, soon. Lovely soft colours in the blanket.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully your energies will be back to normal, soon. Lovely soft colours in the blanket.


Thanks Julie. June will go down in my "memory" as a wild and crazy month.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Julie. June will go down in my "memory" as a wild and crazy month.


Hopefully July will be plain sailing!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


I hope you get back on your feet and feel better soon! Love the blanket,where did you get the pattern? The colours are lovely :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I hope you get back on your feet and feel better soon! Love the blanket,where did you get the pattern? The colours are lovely :sm02:


Vicki -- I saw another blanket made using this stitch and went from there. Basically, I:

Chain xxx (multiple of 3) + 3.

Row 1. Turn work and double crochet - dc (US) in the 3rd chain from the hook. Continue placing dcs in each chain. Should end up with a multiple of three + 1.

Row 2. Chain 1, turn work, and sc into first dc. Now, *chain 2, skip 2 dcs and sc into the 3rd dc.* Repeat across the row; should end with a sc in the final dc.

Row 3. Chain 2, turn, work 3 dcs in the loop that is stretched across tops of the dcs. Continue working 3 dcs in each loop across row ending with 4 dcs in the final loop. NOTE: the first and last block will have 4 dcs in the block. The first is 3 dcs plus the chain 2/turn and the final block is done with 4 dcs.

Row 4: Chain 1, turn, and sc into the first dc. Repeat across row: *ch2, work sc between the dcs of the two blocks, ending with an sc in the final dc.

Repeat rows 3 and 4 until you reach the length you desire.

Optional: A border may be worked as desired. I chose to work the same pattern around the entire piece twice and finish with a round of sc.

I'm not a good crochet pattern writer or for that matter, doer. But this was simple enough for me to wing it. I used an H hook with Lion Brand Ice Cream yarn (#3), 5 balls (3.5 oz/394 yds each), final size 38-39" x 44".

Although I used a variegated yarn I think the pattern would be striking using 2 colors: one for each of the pattern rows.

Hope this helps explain what I did.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- I saw another blanket made using this stitch and went from there. Basically, I:
> 
> Chain xxx (multiple of 3) + 3.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!!!
:sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Close to finishing the first dishcloth for David- I have enough of this very fine cotton to make one more- but will wind it off and weigh it to get half way point.- Gloves under construction at the other end of the house, and the Head Band that was commissioned by my young friend at weaving. Fortunately I bought some 8ply cotton in that same expedition- it is on the fine side, but will progress much faster.


Sounds like you are keeping very busy! Hope the weather is mild for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds wonderful JanetLee.


Thanks, have not worked on it at all today. Went to the "group" today and came home with a horrible headache. Still waiting for that to ease off a bit more. No need doing it if I am going to be making mistakes. You don't want to know how much I am having to back up and correct my typing. :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I hope the fires calm down and stay away from you. Fireworks are banned in New Mexico right now due to the danger.
> 
> Sorry I missed your birthday, I hope it was a joyous one. ????


I wish they were banned here in Washington. While they can be pretty, the noise is very painful for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Caryn. And I must thank JanetLee, Linda, Vickie and Melanie. I hope to finish the woven scarves today. Had an unexpected and happy visit from my cousin in Santa Fe. She came down to pick up some apricots and we visited too long to get any weaving done.
> 
> I managed to make 12 half pints of apricot jam and apricot turnovers for DH, who is doing much better. He isn't comfortable getting out much yet. Getting better is the important part.


Oooh, turnovers! I am envious! Bet they were delicious.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Six ball, very nice!
> 
> I have a bin of cotton waiting for me to knit. So many skeins, so little time, lol.


I have a bit of cotton also, but I really don't like knitting with it for some reason. Will most like force myself to make some cloths one of these days (years).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


That looks wonderful, DeEtta. Interesting design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Vicki -- I saw another blanket made using this stitch and went from there. Basically, I:
> 
> Chain xxx (multiple of 3) + 3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing this out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like you are keeping very busy! Hope the weather is mild for you.


I try to keep busy. Sunny but cold today, rain again tomorrow.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


That is a pretty blanket in the sugared almond colours. I associate them with my Grandma who would often bring a box of them when she visited. I hope you will have a better week now, food poisoning can really wipe you out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No arthritis but I do find cotton difficult to knit for any length of time. I presume it is the lack of 'give'. I am working on a project with US 8 needles (5 mm) and find my fingers get tired faster than with the smaller needles. Excepting the really small ones, i.e. anything 2.5mm or smaller. I grip those tightly, and have bent / broken some.


Strange and wonderful isn't it, how people differ? I love knitting with cotton but it has to be on metal needles


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


Happy belated birthday wishes from me too, Ann. I hope all goes smoothly for the wedding. Best wishes for a long and happy marriage to your son and his bride. Pics, maybe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Strange and wonderful isn't it, how people differ? I love knitting with cotton but it has to be on metal needles


Whereas I have no problems with cotton on my bamboos- but metal needles seem to exacerbate the Arthritis.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


Very, very pretty and beautifully even tension (not like my crocheting attempts :sm01: ) Sorry you have been struggling to recover your energy, DeEtta and hope there are no more relapses.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I have no problems with cotton on my bamboos- but metal needles seem to exacerbate the Arthritis.


I have just bought new dpns - 3.25mm and 3mm - and have chosen metal cubix by Knitpro. My hands seem to like them very much; I whizzed through the sleeves of my sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have just bought new dpns - 3.25mm and 3mm - and have chosen metal cubix by Knitpro. My hands seem to like them very much; I whizzed through the sleeves of my sweater.


 :sm24: I have not tried those yet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have not tried those yet!


I have not either. But, I have seen them in the stores. Might buy one set in my favorite size and give them a try.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Many thanks for all the birthday wishes .
> Beautiful pictures Bev.
> My son gets married tomorrow so I shall be going away in the morning ,just for one night .Hector has gone to the dog minder so it is strange here this evening .I admit to usually saying child minder !


Thanks, Ann. Have a wonderful time at the wedding.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am quite taken with the yo increase, so you get the eyelet edge- silly me- I've been doing kfb for so long, but this is easier by far and looks so much better! Thanks Lin (TNS) for the inspiration!


Oooo, I like this idea also.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


Beautifully done, DeEtta. I love those colors also. Do we get to see your new car??? Hope things even out for you a bit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Beautifully done, DeEtta. I love those colors also. Do we get to see your new car??? Hope things even out for you a bit.


Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, I like this idea also.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


This is what I have done- only a few hours work! Looking so much better than the kfb, k2tog, increase/decrease I had been doing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


Much bigger than the usual car we see here! Most people are into compact for city manoeuverability.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much bigger than the usual car we see here! Most people are into compact for city manoeuverability.


Its larger than what I'm used to also -- but not by much really. It looks long, but in truth, the streamlines accentuate the effect. One of the things that I really do like is that it is higher off the ground that my prior cars; so getting in and out are a lot easier -- and I suspect as I continue to age, this will be good. I tested a sleek littler model, but found myself barely able to get out and stand up. So if that is happening now, what about 10 years from now? So easy in and out played large in my mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its larger than what I'm used to also -- but not by much really. It looks long, but in truth, the streamlines accentuate the effect. One of the things that I really do like is that it is higher off the ground that my prior cars; so getting in and out are a lot easier -- and I suspect as I continue to age, this will be good. I tested a sleek littler model, but found myself barely able to get out and stand up. So if that is happening now, what about 10 years from now? So easy in and out played large in my mind.


Very wise decision I am sure!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


Very smart, DeEtta. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its larger than what I'm used to also -- but not by much really. It looks long, but in truth, the streamlines accentuate the effect. One of the things that I really do like is that it is higher off the ground that my prior cars; so getting in and out are a lot easier -- and I suspect as I continue to age, this will be good. I tested a sleek littler model, but found myself barely able to get out and stand up. So if that is happening now, what about 10 years from now? So easy in and out played large in my mind.


That is one of the reasons we chose our Nissan Juke.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, I like this idea also.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


It's the little things that matter!!! Well, not really but it relieves the potential boredom.... I started the corner (of washcloth) CO 3, then, Ktb once each row up to 6 sts then just knit 3, yo, knit to end every row to the centre (diagonally) then K2, K2tog, yo, K2tog, knit to end to decrease again. But I'm sure you all knew that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have done- only a few hours work! Looking so much better than the kfb, k2tog, increase/decrease I had been doing!


Speedy work, Julie. I'm rather slow but am blaming that on having a few other things to do, eg we have just got in from flying to Cambridge for a Dinner Dance (not something I normally expect to attend but DH and I are invited as it's organised by an old friend and fellow worker from 25 years ago who is now in a high powered research job at the company organising it to celebrate its 5th birthday - and it's in Kings College. I have brought my dishcloth but not got to it yet, and don't think I can take it with me!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's the little things that matter!!! Well, not really but it relieves the potential boredom.... I started the corner (of washcloth) CO 3, then, Ktb once each row up to 6 sts then just knit 3, yo, knit to end every row to the centre (diagonally) then K2, K2tog, yo, K2tog, knit to end to decrease again. But I'm sure you all knew that.


I follow the same approach EXCEPT on the decrease after reaching the widest point, I: K3, yo, k2T, knit across to end of middle stitches and K2T the last two before the preceding rows YO, then knit to end. I found that my natural rhythms are YO, K2T so by working the decrease this way, I can work every row the same and don't have to wonder if I've done the K2Ts.

Isn't it amazing how many different ways there are to accomplish similar effects!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


Well, DeEtta, I just don't keep up with car names and what they look like. Looks like it should do the job wonderfully.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have done- only a few hours work! Looking so much better than the kfb, k2tog, increase/decrease I had been doing!


Looks great, Julie.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's the little things that matter!!! Well, not really but it relieves the potential boredom.... I started the corner (of washcloth) CO 3, then, Ktb once each row up to 6 sts then just knit 3, yo, knit to end every row to the centre (diagonally) then K2, K2tog, yo, K2tog, knit to end to decrease again. But I'm sure you all knew that.


I didn't, until I saw yours! But the pattern I found has two edge stitches not three.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


Very nice auto! They are very popular here also.

I hope you will be able to find it this winter in the snow! ❄. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have done- only a few hours work! Looking so much better than the kfb, k2tog, increase/decrease I had been doing!


That is looking good. I like the kfb when making a baby c2c, that way their little fingers won't be caught in the yarn over holes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its larger than what I'm used to also -- but not by much really. It looks long, but in truth, the streamlines accentuate the effect. One of the things that I really do like is that it is higher off the ground that my prior cars; so getting in and out are a lot easier -- and I suspect as I continue to age, this will be good. I tested a sleek littler model, but found myself barely able to get out and stand up. So if that is happening now, what about 10 years from now? So easy in and out played large in my mind.


And that is exactly why we bought the Ford Edge. Easy in and out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Speedy work, Julie. I'm rather slow but am blaming that on having a few other things to do, eg we have just got in from flying to Cambridge for a Dinner Dance (not something I normally expect to attend but DH and I are invited as it's organised by an old friend and fellow worker from 25 years ago who is now in a high powered research job at the company organising it to celebrate its 5th birthday - and it's in Kings College. I have brought my dishcloth but not got to it yet, and don't think I can take it with me!


 :sm24: I don't have such prestigious places to go, dear!!!!!!!!!! Just concentrating on my knitting- a couple of commissions came in over the last two weeks- so they need to come first- I work them through in the sittingroom, when I am watching the telly- I have been knitting for David, through here while I catch up on the computer.
Hope it was a lovely Birthday Party to match the surroundings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looks great, Julie.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Bev- the eyelets add a nice touch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is looking good. I like the kfb when making a baby c2c, that way their little fingers won't be caught in the yarn over holes.


Thank you! And yes that is so important little fingers don't run the risk of being strangulated in open work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


Hope you continue to feel better DeEtta. Your blanket turned out really nice. It looks so soft and cushy. I do remember eating those candies


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, have not worked on it at all today. Went to the "group" today and came home with a horrible headache. Still waiting for that to ease off a bit more. No need doing it if I am going to be making mistakes. You don't want to know how much I am having to back up and correct my typing. :sm12:


Sorry to hear about your headache JanetLee. Hope it is long gone by now! I am not very good at typing. At least with computers it is much easier to correct than it used to be on a typewriter :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


Nice car DeEtta. We have a Subaru, but the sedan. The Subarus are very popular here too because of the mountain driving and their all wheel drive.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have done- only a few hours work! Looking so much better than the kfb, k2tog, increase/decrease I had been doing!


Wow, that was fast and it does look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, that was fast and it does look great.


 :sm24: Thanks Caryn! I type one handed a lot of the time- with my knitting held by the left- ready to pick it up again. The decreases are getting ever closer!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear about your headache JanetLee. Hope it is long gone by now! I am not very good at typing. At least with computers it is much easier to correct than it used to be on a typewriter :sm02:


Thank you, Caryn. It is still back there at the edges. Hopefully tonight I can sleep it away. At least it has been cloudy all day so didn't need to deal with the bright light bothering my eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Caryn. It is still back there at the edges. Hopefully tonight I can sleep it away. At least it has been cloudy all day so didn't need to deal with the bright light bothering my eyes.


When I used to get bad headaches it was also sound that made things worse- hope it clears quickly!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I used to get bad headaches it was also sound that made things worse- hope it clears quickly!


Thanks,Julie. It is a lot better, but not completely gone. Hoping it will be by morning.

I am always extremely sensitive to sound. Some more than others. That is one of the reasons I don't spend a lot of time in big groups, or care to go shopping. It literally causes me pain. Hard for folks to understand when it does not happen to them.

When I had chicken pox in second grade it really effected my sight and hearing. I have had these headaches since then. There are times when the pain is bad enough I cannot stand. I remember as a teenager having to crawl around when the headaches were at their worst. Not as severe now, but every now and again they can be debilitating. Such is life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks,Julie. It is a lot better, but not completely gone. Hoping it will be by morning.
> 
> I am always extremely sensitive to sound. Some more than others. That is one of the reasons I don't spend a lot of time in big groups, or care to go shopping. It literally causes me pain. Hard for folks to understand when it does not happen to them.
> 
> When I had chicken pox in second grade it really effected my sight and hearing. I have had these headaches since then. There are times when the pain is bad enough I cannot stand. I remember as a teenager having to crawl around when the headaches were at their worst. Not as severe now, but every now and again they can be debilitating. Such is life.


My goodness JanetLee, that has to be really severe- glad they are no longer as intense!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice auto! They are very popular here also.
> 
> I hope you will be able to find it this winter in the snow! ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¸ÃÂÃÂ. ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: You're dissing 2 different cars! Don't forget my 2007 Dodge Caravan is ALSO white!

The bumpers are dark gray/black and other features are different between the 2 brand models. More photos below:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness JanetLee, that has to be really severe- glad they are no longer as intense!


Yes, it was quite interesting. Especially since the FPU thought I was being lazy. Such is life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: You're dissing 2 different cars! Don't forget my 2007 Dodge Caravan is ALSO white!
> 
> The bumpers are dark gray/black and other features are different between the 2 brand models. More photos below:


I have to laugh! We have had a few white cars and trucks ourselves! The car was especially difficult in see in Pittsburgh. There was time I was at work and we received over 8 inches of snow! Just a big white bump.

Nice showing on your plants. They will taste good once they start producing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, you are an industrious gardener, especially not having any land. Good for you.  You will have a wonderful harvest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it was quite interesting. Especially since the FPU thought I was being lazy. Such is life.


But not much fun at the time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of the garden. Remember, please, it is a work in progress. I know all about all those _rocks_ and _clods_ that need to be taken care of! A little bit at a time! I have actually sorted out a cubic yard of rocks so far in June. Lots more to do, but I only do a small area at a time so as not to be too over whelmed by it.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

You have done a lot of work there with your garden. Aldi sell liquid seaweed fertiliser and I used it for the first time before winter set in. All my plants were much stronger and the frosts we are having now did not effect it as much as last year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Margaretishbel said:


> You have done a lot of work there with your garden. Aldi sell liquid seaweed fertiliser and I used it for the first time before winter set in. All my plants were much stronger and the frosts we are having now did not effect it as much as last year.


I have heard of seaweed fertilizer, but not sure if we have it in the area.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of the garden. Remember, please, it is a work in progress. I know all about all those _rocks_ and _clods_ that need to be taken care of! A little bit at a time! I have actually sorted out a cubic yard of rocks so far in June. Lots more to do, but I only do a small area at a time so as not to be too over whelmed by it.


Everything looking great!!!! I love peas right out of the pods. What a treat you'll have.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks,Julie. It is a lot better, but not completely gone. Hoping it will be by morning.
> 
> I am always extremely sensitive to sound. Some more than others. That is one of the reasons I don't spend a lot of time in big groups, or care to go shopping. It literally causes me pain. Hard for folks to understand when it does not happen to them.
> 
> When I had chicken pox in second grade it really effected my sight and hearing. I have had these headaches since then. There are times when the pain is bad enough I cannot stand. I remember as a teenager having to crawl around when the headaches were at their worst. Not as severe now, but every now and again they can be debilitating. Such is life.


I used to get the extreme sensitivity to sound when I had migraines, difficult to explain the it HURTS when someone talks to you! Much to my utter surprise I have never had a full blown migraine for over 30 years now- just the aura and a few eye symptoms - since I had a Chiropracter do manipulations on my neck. It only took two sessions and I haven't ever had to have it repeated! Quite amazing, as I'd gone to him for back and hip pain, which eased but wasn't cured.

Love your veggie pics, run4fitness. Something to look forward to eating!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of the garden. Remember, please, it is a work in progress. I know all about all those _rocks_ and _clods_ that need to be taken care of! A little bit at a time! I have actually sorted out a cubic yard of rocks so far in June. Lots more to do, but I only do a small area at a time so as not to be too over whelmed by it.


Your garden is productive as well as pretty. Nice work, Janet Lee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Margaretishbel said:


> You have done a lot of work there with your garden. Aldi sell liquid seaweed fertiliser and I used it for the first time before winter set in. All my plants were much stronger and the frosts we are having now did not effect it as much as last year.


I use it too - really promotes strong growth. I love that it is organic too.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of the garden. Remember, please, it is a work in progress. I know all about all those _rocks_ and _clods_ that need to be taken care of! A little bit at a time! I have actually sorted out a cubic yard of rocks so far in June. Lots more to do, but I only do a small area at a time so as not to be too over whelmed by it.


You do have a green thumb!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am back and thanks to all for the good wishes .The last two days I have been recovering as I was exhausted .It all went superbly well and was most enjoyable .I will try to respond to some but any I forget I apologise .
De Etta ,a lovely blanket and so sorry to hear you have been unwell .You were probably more prone to getting something due to the previous tiring time .I hope you are now well.The most comfy car ride I have had was in a Subaru owned by my BIL .We don’t see many here though.
TNS ,sugar almonds .I haven’t seen them for ages and love them .Now I shall be hunting them down as you have reminded me .
Janet Lee ,a fantastic improvement in your plot .We all know what hard work you have put in to get it like it is .Hope you enjoy the fruits of your labours .
Karen ,your plants are doing well in their pots .
Linda ,have a fab . time on your break.The forecast is good .
Julie,the cloth looks good .I am meeting with David soon .Linda and myself both going to North Wales ???????????????????????????? 
Visitor arriving so am off .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of the garden. Remember, please, it is a work in progress. I know all about all those _rocks_ and _clods_ that need to be taken care of! A little bit at a time! I have actually sorted out a cubic yard of rocks so far in June. Lots more to do, but I only do a small area at a time so as not to be too over whelmed by it.


Wow, JanetLee, your garden looks great!!! And new potatos are the BEST!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I am back and thanks to all for the good wishes .The last two days I have been recovering as I was exhausted .It all went superbly well and was most enjoyable .I will try to respond to some but any I forget I apologise .
> De Etta ,a lovely blanket and so sorry to hear you have been unwell .You were probably more prone to getting something due to the previous tiring time .I hope you are now well.The most comfy car ride I have had was in a Subaru owned by my BIL .We don't see many here though.
> TNS ,sugar almonds .I haven't seen them for ages and love them .Now I shall be hunting them down as you have reminded me .
> Janet Lee ,a fantastic improvement in your plot .We all know what hard work you have put in to get it like it is .Hope you enjoy the fruits of your labours .
> ...


So glad that things went well, Ann. Recovery is acceptable and needed. 

Are you meeting with Norma's David? If so, give him our love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have heard of seaweed fertilizer, but not sure if we have it in the area.


Being an Island nation it is quite common here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I used to get the extreme sensitivity to sound when I had migraines, difficult to explain the it HURTS when someone talks to you! Much to my utter surprise I have never had a full blown migraine for over 30 years now- just the aura and a few eye symptoms - since I had a Chiropracter do manipulations on my neck. It only took two sessions and I haven't ever had to have it repeated! Quite amazing, as I'd gone to him for back and hip pain, which eased but wasn't cured.
> 
> Love your veggie pics, run4fitness. Something to look forward to eating!


Your Migraine experience is similar to mine, Lin!

Peas just picked are one of my all time favourites- need larger pots to get any where with veggies come spring. I am absolutely overwhelmed by Rhubarb- I had hoped to kill it by neglect over summer- but no I have about 13 crowns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am back and thanks to all for the good wishes .The last two days I have been recovering as I was exhausted .It all went superbly well and was most enjoyable .I will try to respond to some but any I forget I apologise .
> De Etta ,a lovely blanket and so sorry to hear you have been unwell .You were probably more prone to getting something due to the previous tiring time .I hope you are now well.The most comfy car ride I have had was in a Subaru owned by my BIL .We don't see many here though.
> TNS ,sugar almonds .I haven't seen them for ages and love them .Now I shall be hunting them down as you have reminded me .
> Janet Lee ,a fantastic improvement in your plot .We all know what hard work you have put in to get it like it is .Hope you enjoy the fruits of your labours .
> ...


Glad the wedding went well! And enjoy your visitors. Would not mind a trip to North Wales myself, just the thought of the journey there is somewhat daunting!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your Migraine experience is similar to mine, Lin!
> 
> Peas just picked are one of my all time favourites- need larger pots to get any where with veggies come spring. I am absolutely overwhelmed by Rhubarb- I had hoped to kill it by neglect over summer- but no I have about 13 crowns!


Julie, I love rhubarb! I've seen a recipe for roasted rhubarb that looked yummy :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, I love rhubarb! I've seen a recipe for roasted rhubarb that looked yummy :sm24:


What has happened is they are mostly miniature- I think they need the freedom of root space when planted in the ground. I have the problem of the dreaded Kikuyu grass when I plant anything out. It is a menace- with rhizomes nearly as thick as your little finger- growing upward and outward and any which way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your Migraine experience is similar to mine, Lin!
> 
> Peas just picked are one of my all time favourites- need larger pots to get any where with veggies come spring. I am absolutely overwhelmed by Rhubarb- I had hoped to kill it by neglect over summer- but no I have about 13 crowns!


Wow! Can you eat that much rubarb??

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! Can you eat that much rubarb??
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


At one time, my Dad pestered my Mom into getting rhubarb and gooseberries growing. Said he couldn't stand missing a flavor from his boyhood any longer. (This was after they retired and moved to Klamath Falls, OR). Mom cussed the whole time she was trying to make rhubarb and gooseberry pies (not combined, separately of course). The gooseberries were so sour, they required 1.5 times their volume in sugar to make them edible. More cussing! They left them there for the next occupants to deal with!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie ,you have 13 crowns ?Are you a queen ?ah yes Rhubarb Queen .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! Can you eat that much rubarb??
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


No way!!!! I am trying to off load it on someone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie ,you have 13 crowns ?Are you a queen ?ah yes Rhubarb Queen .


 :sm24: Rivaling HM?????!!!!!!!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I shall bore you all now !
Bride and Groom with the cake .
Left to right Nathanael my GS ,Daughters partner ,Myself ,daughter, youngest son and his wife with youngest GS kneeling .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Two GGdSwho I must say were remarkably well behaved .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I shall bore you all now !
> Bride and Groom with the cake .
> Left to right Nathanael my GS ,Daughters partner ,Myself ,daughter, youngest son and his wife with youngest GS kneeling .


What a handsome couple!

Lovely to see your family, Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Two GGdSwho I must say were remarkably well behaved .


How pretty they are in their special dresses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


The wrinkles come with wisdom!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Ann- Lovely photos, including yours!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> The wrinkles come with wisdom!


Well so they do !


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you so much ,Joyce .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Well so they do !


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


Ann, thank you for sharing your photos! What a lovely family and it's really nice to be able to put a face to your name (and it's a really nice face). The girls are precious!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Julie ,you have 13 crowns ?Are you a queen ?ah yes Rhubarb Queen .


Tee hee hee!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


They are laughter lines! And you all look great. Love the cute little bridesmaids!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you for your kind comments Vicki and Lynn .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


What a lovely countenance!!! Remember, wrinkles are earned by living and all yours go in the right direction -- up for happiness. Thank you for sharing with us. Now if we ever meet in the desert, I will recognize you!! Looks like a nice family affair.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


Lovely to see more photos, Ann. It was obviously a very happy occasion - love all the pretty dresses. :sm02:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I shall bore you all now !
> Bride and Groom with the cake .
> Left to right Nathanael my GS ,Daughters partner ,Myself ,daughter, youngest son and his wife with youngest GS kneeling .


Congrats, Ann. I LOVE her wedding dress. Your dress is quite lovely as well. Thank you for posting your pictures, How very nice to see you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Everything looking great!!!! I love peas right out of the pods. What a treat you'll have.


Thanks, we do also! Stand out in the garden and eat them right off the vine. Along with green beans, corn, tomatoes, etc. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> I used to get the extreme sensitivity to sound when I had migraines, difficult to explain the it HURTS when someone talks to you! Much to my utter surprise I have never had a full blown migraine for over 30 years now- just the aura and a few eye symptoms - since I had a Chiropracter do manipulations on my neck. It only took two sessions and I haven't ever had to have it repeated! Quite amazing, as I'd gone to him for back and hip pain, which eased but wasn't cured.
> 
> Love your veggie pics, run4fitness. Something to look forward to eating!


Thanks! Looking forward to starting to eat them! Already eating the onions and lettuce.

Yes, sound hurts, and it doesn't take a loud or sharp sound either.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Your garden is productive as well as pretty. Nice work, Janet Lee.


Thanks, Linda. :sm024:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> You do have a green thumb!


Thanks, Vickie, but a lot of times it is also brown from pulling weeds! :sm23: :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am back and thanks to all for the good wishes .The last two days I have been recovering as I was exhausted .It all went superbly well and was most enjoyable .I will try to respond to some but any I forget I apologise .
> De Etta ,a lovely blanket and so sorry to hear you have been unwell .You were probably more prone to getting something due to the previous tiring time .I hope you are now well.The most comfy car ride I have had was in a Subaru owned by my BIL .We don't see many here though.
> TNS ,sugar almonds .I haven't seen them for ages and love them .Now I shall be hunting them down as you have reminded me .
> Janet Lee ,a fantastic improvement in your plot .We all know what hard work you have put in to get it like it is .Hope you enjoy the fruits of your labours .
> ...


Thanks, Ann. Lots of work ahead of me, but it is worth it. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, your garden looks great!!! And new potatos are the BEST!


Thanks and yes they are! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Being an Island nation it is quite common here!


Okay, have to admit I snorted! But of course you would know about this. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No way!!!! I am trying to off load it on someone.


Too bad there is an ocean in the way! I would love to have some.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Two GGdSwho I must say were remarkably well behaved .


Beautiful family! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


You have a beautiful face! Wrinkles are badges to be worn with pride.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you De Etta ,Linda ,Jan and JanetLee .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sigh...I just had to throw a plastic pot that had my eggplant, giant Basil, and 1 mint plant. All because of 1 white moth that landed and (I think) started laying eggs on one of the 2 varieties of eggplant.

Next year ceramic pot and farther away from the light fixtures that are on at night. I have a church friend who will grow the eggplant for me. I cannot say what HER squirrel population is, but I imagine that there isn't a lighting fixture in her back yard. :sm23:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Vickie, but a lot of times it is also brown from pulling weeds! :sm23: :sm19:


It's still very hot and very humid here but I also have a bit of "brown thumb" from pulling weeds/deadheading early morning and evening. We had a surprise visitor yesterday. In the heat of the afternoon we saw a Rose Breasted Grosbeak land on an overhanging Crabapple tree branch in the shade. It stayed in the tree hanging over the stream of the pond, then landed in the stream, had a drink and quick bath and then was gone. We don't see them often and that's the first one this year...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Happy 4th of July to all our American friends! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, your garden is looking wonderful and bountiful! 
I have used liquid seaweed fertilizer too, but forgot about it. I will have to look for it again. I just added epsom salt to my tomatoes, which I just read about. Will see if it helps them grow bigger.

Ann, thanks for sharing more wedding pictures. You have a beautiful family (including yourself) and it looks like a lovely time was had by all. I love the wedding cake idea of having it made with cup cakes- Very clever.

Yikes, that is a lot of rhubarb, Julie.

Karen, sorry to hear about your eggplant. Those white moths are hard to keep away. The cabbage worms really got into my cabbages and broccoli this year!

Vickie, I have not seen that kind of bird. You sure painted a beautiful picture in my mind of that scene though. 

A Happy and safe 4th of July to all who are celebrating. We can usually see some fireworks from our porch, but I am not really a fan. There were some loud ones already last night. Thankfully the new puppy doesnât seem to be bothered by them.

I just finished the July segment of Elizabeth’s Year of Shetland scarf and am working on clue 2 of Toni’s mkal.
Edited to change wording and punctuation.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Caryn .The knitting is great.
Can you all tell ,too hot to do much and no knitting to do .Waiting for a test to drop in soon so don’t want to start anything else but feel I may have to !Too much time spent on line .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, your garden is looking wonderful and bountiful!
> I have used liquid seaweed fertilizer too, but forgot about it. I will have to look for it again. I just added epsom salt to my tomatoes, which I just read about. Will see if it helps them grow bigger.
> 
> Ann, thanks for sharing more wedding pictures. You have a beautiful family (including yourself) and it looks like a lovely time was had by all. I love the wedding cake idea of having it made with cup cakes- Very clever.
> ...


Caryn, the shawl is beautiful! Can't wait to see how it progresses
:sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Caryn .The knitting is great.
> Can you all tell ,too hot to do much and no knitting to do .Waiting for a test to drop in soon so don't want to start anything else but feel I may have to !Too much time spent on line .


I know what you mean! It is very hot and humid here too. And thank you about the knitting


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Caryn, the shawl is beautiful! Can't wait to see how it progresses
> :sm24:


Thanks Vickie. Oops, I see I wrote shawl, but it really will be a scarf when finished in December.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Thanks Vickie. Oops, I see I wrote shawl, but it really will be a scarf when finished in December.


It's still lovely!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oooh, turnovers! I am envious! Bet they were delicious.


He loved them, I can't eat them and don't need the calories!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a strange week this has been. Monday I was "wiped out". Tuesday, full of energy. Wednesday, a total relapse into the food poisoning effects. Thursday, a "wet dishrag." and Today, feeling fine again, but just plain old lethargic. So besides doing a few minor house chores, I concentrated on finishing up this crocheted baby blanket that I started a couple of weeks ago. This was supposed to be my "easy to work at Mom's project," but my problem is that once I start a project I just want to work on it to the exclusion of other projects. So now it is done, and it is back to dishclothes at Mom's for me. This was kind of a fun project. Used some Lion Brand's yarn I found at Walmart, the day I picked up my new car. The pattern is made up of blocks sort of like a granny square without the square. The whole time I was working on this, all I could think of was the candy treat of my childhood -- Jordan almonds. If you are not familiar with them, they are almonds coated with a hard sugar coating; each almond a single pastel color -- the same as the colors in this blanket. In any case, here it is. Now I need to get back to some more demanding knitting like the partially done cowl I posted a couple of weeks ago.


I remember Jordan almonds and the blanket does remind me of those colors now that you mention it. Hope you are faring better now and over that nasty food poisoning.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, have not worked on it at all today. Went to the "group" today and came home with a horrible headache. Still waiting for that to ease off a bit more. No need doing it if I am going to be making mistakes. You don't want to know how much I am having to back up and correct my typing. :sm12:


So sorry about the horrible headache. I trust it is gone by now, at least I hope so.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- it never occurred to me to post a picture of the car since out here a Subaru Outback is almost ubiquitous. They seem to be everywhere. But with more reflection, it occurs to me that that may be a regional auto variation. They are excellent in inclimate weather driving so fit our region very well. So having said that, let me go out and take a shot. I should wash it first, because in the two weeks that I've had it, the bugs have worked their usual "wall art" all over the front.


it's a very nice looking car, DeEtta. They are very reliable, particularly in bad weather.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of the garden. Remember, please, it is a work in progress. I know all about all those _rocks_ and _clods_ that need to be taken care of! A little bit at a time! I have actually sorted out a cubic yard of rocks so far in June. Lots more to do, but I only do a small area at a time so as not to be too over whelmed by it.


Nice showing on the garden, JanetLee. Our peppers are starting to come in now. I planted Shishito peppers and the are producing more than the other peppers.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I am back and thanks to all for the good wishes .The last two days I have been recovering as I was exhausted .It all went superbly well and was most enjoyable .I will try to respond to some but any I forget I apologise .
> De Etta ,a lovely blanket and so sorry to hear you have been unwell .You were probably more prone to getting something due to the previous tiring time .I hope you are now well.The most comfy car ride I have had was in a Subaru owned by my BIL .We don't see many here though.
> TNS ,sugar almonds .I haven't seen them for ages and love them .Now I shall be hunting them down as you have reminded me .
> Janet Lee ,a fantastic improvement in your plot .We all know what hard work you have put in to get it like it is .Hope you enjoy the fruits of your labours .
> ...


So glad the wedding went well and you enjoyed yourself. Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


Lovely pictures, Ann. You look beautiful. The bride's gown is just so pretty.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Barbara .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Sigh...I just had to throw a plastic pot that had my eggplant, giant Basil, and 1 mint plant. All because of 1 white moth that landed and (I think) started laying eggs on one of the 2 varieties of eggplant.
> 
> Next year ceramic pot and farther away from the light fixtures that are on at night. I have a church friend who will grow the eggplant for me. I cannot say what HER squirrel population is, but I imagine that there isn't a lighting fixture in her back yard. :sm23:


I would hate to lose a giant basil. So sorry.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, your garden is looking wonderful and bountiful!
> I have used liquid seaweed fertilizer too, but forgot about it. I will have to look for it again. I just added epsom salt to my tomatoes, which I just read about. Will see if it helps them grow bigger.
> 
> Ann, thanks for sharing more wedding pictures. You have a beautiful family (including yourself) and it looks like a lovely time was had by all. I love the wedding cake idea of having it made with cup cakes- Very clever.
> ...


Your Shetland clue looks great, Caryn. I'm up to row 20. Nice to see what the pattern will look like.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don’t sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thank so much, Vickie. They are really soft and drape nicely. I tried to weave loosely for that reason.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


I have a huge weakness for anything purple, and this certainly qualifies. So beautiful. Good luck on your sale -- I can understand your confusion though. Hope you wanted to part with your things; at least, you'll get a little something and you know the library benefits too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, your garden is looking wonderful and bountiful!
> I have used liquid seaweed fertilizer too, but forgot about it. I will have to look for it again. I just added epsom salt to my tomatoes, which I just read about. Will see if it helps them grow bigger.
> 
> Ann, thanks for sharing more wedding pictures. You have a beautiful family (including yourself) and it looks like a lovely time was had by all. I love the wedding cake idea of having it made with cup cakes- Very clever.
> ...


I recently read somewhere that Epsom salts improves the flavour and sweetness of tomatoes.
The Shetland scarf segment looks great. Will you have many more to add?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Sigh...I just had to throw a plastic pot that had my eggplant, giant Basil, and 1 mint plant. All because of 1 white moth that landed and (I think) started laying eggs on one of the 2 varieties of eggplant.
> 
> Next year ceramic pot and farther away from the light fixtures that are on at night. I have a church friend who will grow the eggplant for me. I cannot say what HER squirrel population is, but I imagine that there isn't a lighting fixture in her back yard. :sm23:


That is bad. Sorry you had to throw them out, but I do understand.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's still very hot and very humid here but I also have a bit of "brown thumb" from pulling weeds/deadheading early morning and evening. We had a surprise visitor yesterday. In the heat of the afternoon we saw a Rose Breasted Grosbeak land on an overhanging Crabapple tree branch in the shade. It stayed in the tree hanging over the stream of the pond, then landed in the stream, had a drink and quick bath and then was gone. We don't see them often and that's the first one this year...


Lucky you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Happy 4th of July to all our American friends! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thank you. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, your garden is looking wonderful and bountiful!
> I have used liquid seaweed fertilizer too, but forgot about it. I will have to look for it again. I just added epsom salt to my tomatoes, which I just read about. Will see if it helps them grow bigger.
> 
> Ann, thanks for sharing more wedding pictures. You have a beautiful family (including yourself) and it looks like a lovely time was had by all. I love the wedding cake idea of having it made with cup cakes- Very clever.
> ...


Oooh, pretty! And thanks. ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


Your scarves are fabulous, love the colours and design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So sorry about the horrible headache. I trust it is gone by now, at least I hope so.


Mostly, it has been down graded to a minor irritation from the pollin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Nice showing on the garden, JanetLee. Our peppers are starting to come in now. I planted Shishito peppers and the are producing more than the other peppers.


Thanks. Are they hot peppers? Joe loves hot peppers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your Shetland clue looks great, Caryn. I'm up to row 20. Nice to see what the pattern will look like.


Thank you Barbara. You are not far behind!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


These are stunning Barbara - Beautiful colors, patterns and texture. Good luck with the selling.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> I recently read somewhere that Epsom salts improves the flavour and sweetness of tomatoes.
> The Shetland scarf segment looks great. Will you have many more to add?


I hope that is true about the Epsom salts. I guess we will see in a few weeks
Thank you about the scarf. We add a segment a month - so 5 more to go.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oooh, pretty! And thanks. ????


Thank you JanetLee. It is fun to see and knit all these Shetland patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, have to admit I snorted! But of course you would know about this. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Too bad there is an ocean in the way! I would love to have some.


And very few takers here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, your garden is looking wonderful and bountiful!
> I have used liquid seaweed fertilizer too, but forgot about it. I will have to look for it again. I just added epsom salt to my tomatoes, which I just read about. Will see if it helps them grow bigger.
> 
> Ann, thanks for sharing more wedding pictures. You have a beautiful family (including yourself) and it looks like a lovely time was had by all. I love the wedding cake idea of having it made with cup cakes- Very clever.
> ...


Far too much, and I felt it would be too mean to refuse them when the friend that gifted them was enthusiastically replanting them all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


Lovely work, Barbara! So hard to work out a fair price- I know that from my knitting for others.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


Barbara, this is something I do not understand, but I do not need to understand to know that is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very few takers here!


They do not know what they are missing out on!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I have a huge weakness for anything purple, and this certainly qualifies. So beautiful. Good luck on your sale -- I can understand your confusion though. Hope you wanted to part with your things; at least, you'll get a little something and you know the library benefits too.


Thank you, DeEtta. I think the group organizing everything had been meeting periodically and forgot that some of us weren't aware of the plan. It's all ok, though. I don't mind parting with a lot of the things because I hardly ever use them. If I'm lucky, I'll get enough money to buy more yarn. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> Your scarves are fabulous, love the colours and design.


Thanks so much! I knew I didn't have enough yarn to just use one for the weft and scrounged around in my stash for purple odd and ends.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks. Are they hot peppers? Joe loves hot peppers.


They can be hot. I haven't tried any yet. They are often served here blistered. And you just eat them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> These are stunning Barbara - Beautiful colors, patterns and texture. Good luck with the selling.


Thanks so much, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely work, Barbara! So hard to work out a fair price- I know that from my knitting for others.


Thank you so much, Julie. I at least try to cover the cost of yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> They do not know what they are missing out on!


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you so much, Julie. I at least try to cover the cost of yarn.


Very wise- you don't want not to cover costs for something new.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, this is something I do not understand, but I do not need to understand to know that is a beautiful scarf.


Thanks, JanetLee. I know it is way different from knitting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


You are very beautiful. I love the twinkle in your eye and your outfit is lovely. What pretty girls and family members.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Some have already seen me but please ignore the wrinkles !


Ann, you are gorgeous!!!  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Happy 4th of July to all our American friends! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thanks so much, Vickie. We had a great day. Off to a nearby city for lunch and then home for a nap and went to a movie after supper. It was and had been so very hot for about a week now. Looking forward to it cooling down a bit. After the movie we went for a walk and saw the sandhill cranes and their two babies. The babies are about 3 months old now and almost as big as the parents. I'll post pics later. No fireworks for us. We had a place where we could get in and out quickly without excessive traffic, but they combined with the airport show on Ft Wayne and it costs $10 a person to get in. $5 a child. So, we stayed home after our walk and enjoyed the cool temps in our house-air conditioning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


Gorgeous weaving, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Far too much, and I felt it would be too mean to refuse them when the friend that gifted them was enthusiastically replanting them all!


Oh, my!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Where was this when I tried Roma tomatoes???!

https://bestplants.com/epsom-salt-garden-cheats/

I need to get a small bag now for granule distribution before watering! Thanks!!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you , both ,Designer and Bev for your comments


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

What a beautiful scarf ,Barbara .I could do with selling some of the things and quite honestly would be in the costing predicament as most people don’t have a clue about the cost of the yarn let alone the work that goes into things hence it would be a bonus to get back the money spent.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very few takers here!


Does this mean you don't have any "traditional" rhubarb dishes eg crumbles, rhubarb and ginger jam, etc? If we buy rhubarb here it's quite expensive, but in the past everyone with any garden space would grow it (where I was brought up in N of England)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much! I knew I didn't have enough yarn to just use one for the weft and scrounged around in my stash for purple odd and ends.


And the result is beautiful, looks deliberately designed for effectb :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Where was this when I tried Roma tomatoes???!
> 
> https://bestplants.com/epsom-salt-garden-cheats/
> 
> I need to get a small bag now for granule distribution before watering! Thanks!!


That's a useful link, lots of gardening hints.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Where was this when I tried Roma tomatoes???!
> 
> https://bestplants.com/epsom-salt-garden-cheats/
> 
> I need to get a small bag now for granule distribution before watering! Thanks!!


I have never tried this and I grew up in a house with lots of Epsom salts. Hum, wonder if I should buy some. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Does this mean you don't have any "traditional" rhubarb dishes eg crumbles, rhubarb and ginger jam, etc? If we buy rhubarb here it's quite expensive, but in the past everyone with any garden space would grow it (where I was brought up in N of England)


Oddly of the people I know around here it seems more popular with Maori. It is also strange- for I tried for years to establish it at my old house, and here I have far too much! Part of the difficulty has been the uncertainty of just how much ground I would end up with, after the building.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Where in North,Lyn?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oddly of the people I know around here it seems more popular with Maori. It is also strange- for I tried for years to establish it at my old house, and here I have far too much! Part of the difficulty has been the uncertainty of just how much ground I would end up with, after the building.


Julie -- around here it can grow like a weed. I've made a lot of rhubarb pies. Favorites seem to be rhubarb combined with another fruit, generally strawberry, but I've tried them all. Rhubarb freezes very well, and can also be made into a wonderful quick bread. I used to sell a rhubarb/orange bread that was wonderfully moist and very well received. Back in the baking days, I'd scrounge as much rhubarb as possible from friends, clean it, cut it into size I wanted, premeasured for later use and froze it. Hope you find homes for all that you have. It is such a shame to waste such a good ingredient.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- around here it can grow like a weed. I've made a lot of rhubarb pies. Favorites seem to be rhubarb combined with another fruit, generally strawberry, but I've tried them all. Rhubarb freezes very well, and can also be made into a wonderful quick bread. I used to sell a rhubarb/orange bread that was wonderfully moist and very well received. Back in the baking days, I'd scrounge as much rhubarb as possible from friends, clean it, cut it into size I wanted, premeasured for later use and froze it. Hope you find homes for all that you have. It is such a shame to waste such a good ingredient.


That is the main reason I am hanging on to it- very fond of it with ginger, and milky puddings- I like how it curdles the milk. Mine desperately needs planting out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My latest brain itch.

Nothing fancy.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My latest brain itch.

Nothing fancy.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> My latest brain itch.
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


JanetLee, what a nice knit and useful! Does your brain ever not itch??? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My latest brain itch.
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


Another fine itch scratched!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, what a nice knit and useful! Does your brain ever not itch??? :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, Vickie!

:sm09: Just had to laugh! It seems there is always something in my brain wanting out! I currently have at least two projects fermenting away. Plus the cable cardigan which I finished on Tuesday. No pictures yet. Will be taking that one to the group tomorrow and maybe get some pictures then.

Plus I already have requests for that same cardigan in larger sizes. With the first size done it won't be as difficult to do the rest of them. Plus I already have some one in line to test a larger size. Works for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Another fine itch scratched!!!!!


Thanks, DeEtta! She wanted something easy and this fits the bill. Plus it used to skeins that were singles and I was not sure what to do with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My latest brain itch.
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


Nothing fancy, but looks so toasty warm and soft.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nothing fancy, but looks so toasty warm and soft.


Thanks, Bev. That is what she was looking for.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I barely used a pinch of Epsom salts and the peppers/tomatoes are much healthier.

Only once a week to 'feed'


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I barely used a pinch of Epsom salts and the peppers/tomatoes are much healthier.
> 
> Only once a week to 'feed'


I bought some today and plan on using it the next time I water. I was surprised to find it was less than $3 for a good sized bag.


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I bought some today and plan on using it the next time I water. I was surprised to find it was less than $3 for a good sized bag.


Make sure you are only supplying the 3-6 inch plants (or 3-levels worth of leaf growth). Something tells me that trying to 'feed' freshly emerging seedlings would not be good (burning them out before fully established). Shallots are the exception... most of the onion/garlic/shallots I think need encouraging. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous weaving, Barbara.


Thanks so much, Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> What a beautiful scarf ,Barbara .I could do with selling some of the things and quite honestly would be in the costing predicament as most people don't have a clue about the cost of the yarn let alone the work that goes into things hence it would be a bonus to get back the money spent.


Thank you, Ann. I decided to offer each for $50. The yarn for both was about $80. The fashion show is mid-October. I'll find out then!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> And the result is beautiful, looks deliberately designed for effectb :sm24:


Thank you, TNS! For projects like these, I don't plan a lot other than what kind of weaving draft I pick, like twill, herringbone, plain weave, etc. That determines how I put the yarn on the loom, called warp for those who aren't familiar. Then, I decide how to spread the yarn for the actual weaving and it is called weft. So, you warp the loom then weave it with weft. The clasped weft is a little different for the weft. You start with your main color of weft and then "clasp" or pull another color in from the opposite side. That allows you to adjust the length of the color. Much harder to explain than to do!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My latest brain itch.
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


I like it and just bought it. Seems like it would be an easy road trip project. Maybe not fancy but very useful in cold weather. Congratulations on another pattern for sale, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I leave for Vail, Colorado tomorrow morning. It’s only about a 6.5 hour drive, nice because I’ll be driving alone. DH isn’t allowed to change elevation yet and he can drive. Plenty of frozen meals in the freezer for him. You would not believe the amount of food I’m taking. Things are expensive in Vail and we decided I could take a lot with me. I’ll have two coolers for food that needs refrigerated, one for things that are frozen, and plenty of dry goods in bags. Looks like I’ll be gone a month! But with two growing grandkids, I’m sure it will disappear.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Have a good journey and feed the bottomless pits ,Barbara .
Well done Janet Lee .Another good pattern behind you .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I leave for Vail, Colorado tomorrow morning. It's only about a 6.5 hour drive, nice because I'll be driving alone. DH isn't allowed to change elevation yet and he can drive. Plenty of frozen meals in the freezer for him. You would not believe the amount of food I'm taking. Things are expensive in Vail and we decided I could take a lot with me. I'll have two coolers for food that needs refrigerated, one for things that are frozen, and plenty of dry goods in bags. Looks like I'll be gone a month! But with two growing grandkids, I'm sure it will disappear.


Safe travels, Barbara. Have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I leave for Vail, Colorado tomorrow morning. It's only about a 6.5 hour drive, nice because I'll be driving alone. DH isn't allowed to change elevation yet and he can drive. Plenty of frozen meals in the freezer for him. You would not believe the amount of food I'm taking. Things are expensive in Vail and we decided I could take a lot with me. I'll have two coolers for food that needs refrigerated, one for things that are frozen, and plenty of dry goods in bags. Looks like I'll be gone a month! But with two growing grandkids, I'm sure it will disappear.


Safe journeying, Barbara!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safe journeying, Barbara!


Thanks, Julie and Bev. We are just finishing up homemade cinnamon rolls to take. It is DH's mother's recipe. Apparently, I'm the only one she gave the recipe to. Makes me feel very honored by a lovely, lovely woman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie and Bev. We are just finishing up homemade cinnamon rolls to take. It is DH's mother's recipe. Apparently, I'm the only one she gave the recipe to. Makes me feel very honored by a lovely, lovely woman.


 :sm24: That does make them special!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Make sure you are only supplying the 3-6 inch plants (or 3-levels worth of leaf growth). Something tells me that trying to 'feed' freshly emerging seedlings would not be good (burning them out before fully established). Shallots are the exception... most of the onion/garlic/shallots I think need encouraging. :sm24:


Not a problem. All of my plants are past that stage. Thanks for the info though. Something to remember in the future.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like it and just bought it. Seems like it would be an easy road trip project. Maybe not fancy but very useful in cold weather. Congratulations on another pattern for sale, JanetLee.


Thank you, Barbara! Yes, sometimes simple is just the way to go. And yes, good for a road trip.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I leave for Vail, Colorado tomorrow morning. It's only about a 6.5 hour drive, nice because I'll be driving alone. DH isn't allowed to change elevation yet and he can drive. Plenty of frozen meals in the freezer for him. You would not believe the amount of food I'm taking. Things are expensive in Vail and we decided I could take a lot with me. I'll have two coolers for food that needs refrigerated, one for things that are frozen, and plenty of dry goods in bags. Looks like I'll be gone a month! But with two growing grandkids, I'm sure it will disappear.


That sounds like quite the trip. Would love to do something like that. Problem would be coming back to civilization.

Enjoy your trip and please drive safely. ???? ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Have a good journey and feed the bottomless pits ,Barbara .
> Well done Janet Lee .Another good pattern behind you .


Thanks, Ann. It is a slow process, but it seems I am finally making a little bit of forward progress.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Barbara! Yes, sometimes simple is just the way to go. And yes, good for a road trip.


You are most welcome!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That sounds like quite the trip. Would love to do something like that. Problem would be coming back to civilization.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and please drive safely. ???? ????


I'll be very careful and make sure to stop occasionally. I think restroom breaks will ensure I stop. ???? DH said I'm beginning to drive like an old lady to which I replied, "and what do you think I am?"


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I'll be very careful and make sure to stop occasionally. I think restroom breaks will ensure I stop. ???? DH said I'm beginning to drive like an old lady to which I replied, "and what do you think I am?"


Barbara, have a wonderful, memory making trip! And as already said, safe travels :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara, have a wonderful, memory making trip! And as already said, safe travels :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Vickie. It will be fun spending time with family.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll be very careful and make sure to stop occasionally. I think restroom breaks will ensure I stop. ???? DH said I'm beginning to drive like an old lady to which I replied, "and what do you think I am?"


Oh my! Joe is one person I really do not care to ride with, but I will. He is getting as erratic as his father. Just don't let him see how nervous his driving makes me. He definitely needed to have lessons way back when.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am really nervous as a passenger ,regardless of who is driving .I do realise I have probably become overly cautious when driving .I suppose it comes with ageing .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am really nervous as a passenger ,regardless of who is driving .I do realise I have probably become overly cautious when driving .I suppose it comes with ageing .


I too make an anxious passenger- even in aircraft, these days- am guilty of a bit of back seat driving too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Where was this when I tried Roma tomatoes???!
> 
> https://bestplants.com/epsom-salt-garden-cheats/
> 
> I need to get a small bag now for granule distribution before watering! Thanks!!


Thanks for this Karen. I guess I was on the right track and I will use it for my peppers now too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My latest brain itch.
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


Great creation JanetLee. This is a very useful pattern for warmth in the winter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I leave for Vail, Colorado tomorrow morning. It's only about a 6.5 hour drive, nice because I'll be driving alone. DH isn't allowed to change elevation yet and he can drive. Plenty of frozen meals in the freezer for him. You would not believe the amount of food I'm taking. Things are expensive in Vail and we decided I could take a lot with me. I'll have two coolers for food that needs refrigerated, one for things that are frozen, and plenty of dry goods in bags. Looks like I'll be gone a month! But with two growing grandkids, I'm sure it will disappear.


Hope you are enjoying your visit with the grandkids Barbara and had a safe drive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you are enjoying your visit with the grandkids Barbara and had a safe drive.


From me too Barbara- it is quite amazing to me the distances you take so in your stride in the US!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great creation JanetLee. This is a very useful pattern for warmth in the winter.


Thanks, Caryn. I know it is probably questionable releasing this in July, but it is a small project and gives folks time to make it for this winter.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee ,you need to promote your patterns in the section for designers to bring it to the attention of a wider audience.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,you need to promote your patterns in the section for designers to bring it to the attention of a wider audience.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie and Bev. We are just finishing up homemade cinnamon rolls to take. It is DH's mother's recipe. Apparently, I'm the only one she gave the recipe to. Makes me feel very honored by a lovely, lovely woman.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Caryn. I know it is probably questionable releasing this in July, but it is a small project and gives folks time to make it for this winter.


Excellent Christmas gifts. Starting early is the key.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone. Greetings. What a couple of weeks. Just as I was finally putting the food poisoning behind me, it got hot as many of you know and guess what? Yep, the air conditioning went out in my house. Because of some modifications I made years ago back int he days of production baking, I'm unable to open windows (because of the bugs). Finally, the electrician just showed up. He is checking on parts right now and, I've I've been a "good girl" maybe I'll have air conitioning later today, but more likely in the next couple of days. I've just never been that good!!! In any case, our heat is so much less onerous than some of the other weather conditions going on, not to mention the fires and flooding, I don't have any reason to complain or even ask for sympathy/empathy. Oh, did I mention that last Thursday we had a fire start about 5 miles south of my home. It seems that one of the groups of military that train over our area (either the Air Force or the Navy), used some flares in the maneuvers and one of the flares set the brush on the ground afire. Fortunately, it was put out by the locals within a few hours, but that is way scary, since the winds prevail from that direction to me and it was a very high wind day. You are probably sick and tired of hearing me go on and on about fire, but it is a real hazard. 

Between not feeling great and "glowing" (Mom always said horses sweat and ladies glow.), I haven't been knitting much. I did grab some yarn and start another one of those crochet baby blankets like the one I just finished. this time I'm using two different colors of yarn. Should probably be done with it sometime in the next week.

And speaking of week's, ladies tea is quickly approaching (where has the month gone????), and I'm going to do Sherbet. I have receipes for a Root Beer Float Sherbet, a Mixed Berry Sherbet and a Lime Sherbet. I got the needed ingredients today and thought I'd start testing these recipes . Actually, I've made the Root Beer one last year and it was great -- really tasted like a root beer float with vanilla ice cream. The Berry one has a mix of berries including cranberry, raspberry and blueberry -- sounds like an intriguing mix and not too sweet. And I'm a sucker for lime anything. I love lime and look forward to using it in the kitchen. When I do I always run the peel down the garbage disposal because it makes the sink smell so wonderful.

Guess I'm just a chatty-Cathy today. I see we are inching our way up to the limit of 100 pages. Unless someone else would like to step forward, I'll keep an eye on the limit and just before we get there, start another thread. Please let me know if you'd like to host the next one; otherwise, I'll keep it going.

Here's my best wishes for everyone including those traveling. Be Safe, please.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,you need to promote your patterns in the section for designers to bring it to the attention of a wider audience.


It is over there, Ann. I just like sharing with the lovely folks here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Excellent Christmas gifts. Starting early is the key.


True! Do not look in my large tote! Hubby made that mistake! Of course he is the one who is responsible for choosing which item for which relative!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone. Greetings. What a couple of weeks. Just as I was finally putting the food poisoning behind me, it got hot as many of you know and guess what? Yep, the air conditioning went out in my house. Because of some modifications I made years ago back int he days of production baking, I'm unable to open windows (because of the bugs). Finally, the electrician just showed up. He is checking on parts right now and, I've I've been a "good girl" maybe I'll have air conitioning later today, but more likely in the next couple of days. I've just never been that good!!! In any case, our heat is so much less onerous than some of the other weather conditions going on, not to mention the fires and flooding, I don't have any reason to complain or even ask for sympathy/empathy. Oh, did I mention that last Thursday we had a fire start about 5 miles south of my home. It seems that one of the groups of military that train over our area (either the Air Force or the Navy), used some flares in the maneuvers and one of the flares set the brush on the ground afire. Fortunately, it was put out by the locals within a few hours, but that is way scary, since the winds prevail from that direction to me and it was a very high wind day. You are probably sick and tired of hearing me go on and on about fire, but it is a real hazard.
> 
> Between not feeling great and "glowing" (Mom always said horses sweat and ladies glow.), I haven't been knitting much. I did grab some yarn and start another one of those crochet baby blankets like the one I just finished. this time I'm using two different colors of yarn. Should probably be done with it sometime in the next week.
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you are feeling better. Food poisoning is never a fun experience.

And you can never say too much about fire hazards. We had a close call a few weeks ago when the rock quarry just a few miles west had a vehicle catch on fire. I think just about everyone in this neck of the woods must have called it in! The poor 911 dispatcher was really sounding flustered by it all.

Being the sole survivor of a house fire makes a person also realize just how devastating this element can be. With it being this dry already and the extra high winds we have been having, extra caution is definitely called for.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for this Karen. I guess I was on the right track and I will use it for my peppers now too!


Make sure you only apply once a week. Thursday is my day of next application for Epsom salt. I don't want to over "season" (pun intended) my pretty plants. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone. Greetings. What a couple of weeks. Just as I was finally putting the food poisoning behind me, it got hot as many of you know and guess what? Yep, the air conditioning went out in my house. Because of some modifications I made years ago back int he days of production baking, I'm unable to open windows (because of the bugs). Finally, the electrician just showed up. He is checking on parts right now and, I've I've been a "good girl" maybe I'll have air conitioning later today, but more likely in the next couple of days. I've just never been that good!!! In any case, our heat is so much less onerous than some of the other weather conditions going on, not to mention the fires and flooding, I don't have any reason to complain or even ask for sympathy/empathy. Oh, did I mention that last Thursday we had a fire start about 5 miles south of my home. It seems that one of the groups of military that train over our area (either the Air Force or the Navy), used some flares in the maneuvers and one of the flares set the brush on the ground afire. Fortunately, it was put out by the locals within a few hours, but that is way scary, since the winds prevail from that direction to me and it was a very high wind day. You are probably sick and tired of hearing me go on and on about fire, but it is a real hazard.
> 
> Between not feeling great and "glowing" (Mom always said horses sweat and ladies glow.), I haven't been knitting much. I did grab some yarn and start another one of those crochet baby blankets like the one I just finished. this time I'm using two different colors of yarn. Should probably be done with it sometime in the next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the citrus peel idea in the disposal unit. I have a lemon and can use it on one of the two repacks of fish I bought a single package from Costco.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone. Greetings. What a couple of weeks. Just as I was finally putting the food poisoning behind me, it got hot as many of you know and guess what? Yep, the air conditioning went out in my house. Because of some modifications I made years ago back int he days of production baking, I'm unable to open windows (because of the bugs). Finally, the electrician just showed up. He is checking on parts right now and, I've I've been a "good girl" maybe I'll have air conitioning later today, but more likely in the next couple of days. I've just never been that good!!! In any case, our heat is so much less onerous than some of the other weather conditions going on, not to mention the fires and flooding, I don't have any reason to complain or even ask for sympathy/empathy. Oh, did I mention that last Thursday we had a fire start about 5 miles south of my home. It seems that one of the groups of military that train over our area (either the Air Force or the Navy), used some flares in the maneuvers and one of the flares set the brush on the ground afire. Fortunately, it was put out by the locals within a few hours, but that is way scary, since the winds prevail from that direction to me and it was a very high wind day. You are probably sick and tired of hearing me go on and on about fire, but it is a real hazard.
> 
> Between not feeling great and "glowing" (Mom always said horses sweat and ladies glow.), I haven't been knitting much. I did grab some yarn and start another one of those crochet baby blankets like the one I just finished. this time I'm using two different colors of yarn. Should probably be done with it sometime in the next week.
> 
> ...


That is great DeEtta, that you are happy to start us over- I will happily take over next time we get there, unless someone else steps up! Looking forward to whatever you have planned for us, and so glad your local fire was speedily under control. Hopefully you will have A/C soon!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great DeEtta, that you are happy to start us over- I will happily take over next time we get there, unless someone else steps up! Looking forward to whatever you have planned for us, and so glad your local fire was speedily under control. Hopefully you will have A/C soon!


Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.

And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.
> 
> And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


As you say you need that grain of salt- with the internet- but what a compliment, none the less! (to be confused with Niebling) I too would be doing just a start over of the conversation!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.
> 
> And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

As We previously discussed pricing items I thought some may be interested in this .
http://www.northernlace.co.uk/samples.html


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> As We previously discussed pricing items I thought some may be interested in this .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk/samples.html


Lovely work and the prices seem reasonable given what they are and the yarn used. A very nice body of work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.
> 
> And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


Wow, DeEtta. That must be quite a line up (not to mention Niebling). And a mix up also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.

I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


Stunning photos :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Stunning photos :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks so much, Vicki.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


As always, I want more. Guess I just have an insatiable appetite for your photos. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Stunning photos :sm24: :sm24:


They really are, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Caryn. I know it is probably questionable releasing this in July, but it is a small project and gives folks time to make it for this winter.


It is always good to be ahead if the game


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hey Everyone. Greetings. What a couple of weeks. Just as I was finally putting the food poisoning behind me, it got hot as many of you know and guess what? Yep, the air conditioning went out in my house. Because of some modifications I made years ago back int he days of production baking, I'm unable to open windows (because of the bugs). Finally, the electrician just showed up. He is checking on parts right now and, I've I've been a "good girl" maybe I'll have air conitioning later today, but more likely in the next couple of days. I've just never been that good!!! In any case, our heat is so much less onerous than some of the other weather conditions going on, not to mention the fires and flooding, I don't have any reason to complain or even ask for sympathy/empathy. Oh, did I mention that last Thursday we had a fire start about 5 miles south of my home. It seems that one of the groups of military that train over our area (either the Air Force or the Navy), used some flares in the maneuvers and one of the flares set the brush on the ground afire. Fortunately, it was put out by the locals within a few hours, but that is way scary, since the winds prevail from that direction to me and it was a very high wind day. You are probably sick and tired of hearing me go on and on about fire, but it is a real hazard.
> 
> Between not feeling great and "glowing" (Mom always said horses sweat and ladies glow.), I haven't been knitting much. I did grab some yarn and start another one of those crochet baby blankets like the one I just finished. this time I'm using two different colors of yarn. Should probably be done with it sometime in the next week.
> 
> ...


So glad the fire was put out quickly! That sherbet seems like the perfect treat for these hot summer days. I do hope you get your ac back quickly!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Make sure you only apply once a week. Thursday is my day of next application for Epsom salt. I don't want to over "season" (pun intended) my pretty plants. :sm23: :sm24:


Lol, I will be careful. If I remember to do it once a week I will be glad


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.
> 
> And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


Wow! That must have been a treat to see. Also interesting to be reminded of the validity of things we read or see on the internet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


Beautiful photos once again Bev. I had one of those hummingbird moths on my flowers and had no idea what it was - now I know. Love the beautiful colors of the peacock and the wonderful soft hands you captured of the orangutan.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> So glad the fire was put out quickly! That sherbet seems like the perfect treat for these hot summer days. I do hope you get your ac back quickly!


Good news --- ac fixed and for the first time since 6/22 was able to sleep in my bed. What with visitors, illness and then heat it has been a wild period. I love a little bit of excitement, but now maybe I'm ready for hum-drum typical...... Got the first batch of root beer sherbet done yesterday - yum. Have the first batch of the mixed berry going right now. Mix tastes good, can hardly wait. And I'm working on an edging for another crochet baby blanket. Should have that done by tomorrow -- maybe pictures then.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Good news --- ac fixed and for the first time since 6/22 was able to sleep in my bed. What with visitors, illness and then heat it has been a wild period. I love a little bit of excitement, but now maybe I'm ready for hum-drum typical...... Got the first batch of root beer sherbet done yesterday - yum. Have the first batch of the mixed berry going right now. Mix tastes good, can hardly wait. And I'm working on an edging for another crochet baby blanket. Should have that done by tomorrow -- maybe pictures then.


Is it always the way. Everything comes at once followed by a wasteland of activity?? Happy to hear your A/C is back working. It has been brutally hot and humid here and I'm not very heat tolerant. So I've been out early in the morning for a bit of gardening then inside to knit and relax... Your sherbet sounds yummyi :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Where in North,Lyn?


Bosley Cloud but actually in Rushton - roughly between Macclesfield Congleton and Leek. Went to Biddulph for secondary schooling.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,I doubt you are ble to be restful for long .Isn’t your own bed just heavenly ?
TNS Not too far from where I am really .If we were in America it would be next door !It never ceases to amaze me as to how enormous that country is .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


Fantastic pictures, Bev.....as usual ????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.
> 
> And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


Nice of you t pick up the next thread, DeEtta. Why don't I do the next thread when it is time because I'll be out of the country in September?

Very nice surprise to see you work posted, although I'm not surprised.

Good that your A/C is repaired. It will be nice to have some down time in a cool environment.

Oh, forgot, I don't tire of your talk of fires. That last one was too close for comfort.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, we have had an interesting trip so far and not in a good way. My grandson started getting sick the second day we were here. We thought it was getting acclimatized to the high elevation here, around 8200’ and they live at sea level. Wes has had bad headaches, fever, vomiting, dry heaves, and nasty stomach ache. Last night was really bad with all of the above and hallucinations from a high fever. My son and DIL decided to take him to emergency and they put him on oxygen to help the headache. Tested for strep which was negative. Then, did a chest X-ray to make sure there was no edema. That can occur from altitude sickness. They think it is viral and to treat with ibuprofen. Our GD had a virus like his the week before they came but her’s wasn’t nearly so bad. I feel so bad for him, sick on vacation. And he was so excited to come. Maybe it will be better in a day or two.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,I doubt you are ble to be restful for long .Isnât your own bed just heavenly ?
> TNS Not too far from where I am really .If we were in America it would be next door !It never ceases to amaze me as to how enormous that country is .


It's always a surprise when I look at maps of US or Australia where two places look quite close, then when you work out the scale they are many hours drive. It also works here on the small islands, as if you live at the far end people think you have to travel such a long way (maybe 3-5 miles) when I used to travel over 30 miles each way to work in England! It's all relative.

Love the zoo photos. And the hummingbird hawk moth ones. I've seen them occasionally, but we don't get real hummingbirds here, though I've seen them when I was in California, and BC. We were in Alderney this weekend and had a canary flying up and down the back lane, and for some time it came into the house through an open window. I put out some muesli and some water and the canary stayed around for ages but wouldn't let me catch her. Later I saw a FaceTime post saying it had been seen at a wedding held just up the road! And also learnt that it had returned home the next day!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

TNS a beautiful little bird.My father had a robin which was really friendly .When he drove down to his garage it would fly to the back door .He would open the window and it would hop into the kitchen and nibble crumbs he kept for it.It would sit on his shoulder and once when my daughter was there ,eating her breakfast , it perched on the table watching her.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up the two scarves I was weaving. I went to a meeting yesterday for the fashion show I mentioned earlier and took quite a few of my things. Im probably a dunce for not understanding that they want to sell items, not just have people pay to go to a fashion show. About 10 things of mine will be for sale, with 25% of the proceeds going to the library. It is so hard for me to price things as I normally don't sell and know that I will never get paid for my time in making things. I scanned Etsy to get some pricing ideas. Here are some pictures of the scarves I just finished.


What totally gorgeous scarves!! No suggestions on pricing from me. But they are top of the line and deserve matching prices.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

TNS said:


> It's always a surprise when I look at maps of US or Australia where two places look quite close, then when you work out the scale they are many hours drive. It also works here on the small islands, as if you live at the far end people think you have to travel such a long way (maybe 3-5 miles) when I used to travel over 30 miles each way to work in England! It's all relative.
> 
> Love the zoo photos. And the hummingbird hawk moth ones. I've seen them occasionally, but we don't get real hummingbirds here, though I've seen them when I was in California, and BC. We were in Alderney this weekend and had a canary flying up and down the back lane, and for some time it came into the house through an open window. I put out some muesli and some water and the canary stayed around for ages but wouldn't let me catch her. Later I saw a FaceTime post saying it had been seen at a wedding held just up the road! And also learnt that it had returned home the next day!


What a cute visitor! We have had 6 pairs of Cardinals who visit. They come, sing out and wait. When I throw out peanuts they don't take off, just wait for me to close the patio door then land quickly and either eat some of them or take off with one. Earlier in the summer we had a pair with 2 young and they would feed the young then fly away.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

sisu said:


> I just finished the July segment of Elizabeth's Year of Shetland scarf and am working on clue 2 of Toni's mkal.
> Edited to change wording and punctuation.


Your July segment is very lovely. I am way behind so it is good to see your progress.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My latest brain itch.
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-dickey


another winner!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> What a cute visitor! We have had 6 pairs of Cardinals who visit. They come, sing out and wait. When I throw out peanuts they don't take off, just wait for me to close the patio door then land quickly and either eat some of them or take off with one. Earlier in the summer we had a pair with 2 young and they would feed the young then fly away.


That must be magical! The canary is someone's pet and apparently is an escape artist, but knew her own way home. She's done it before according to her 'owner'


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> As always, I want more. Guess I just have an insatiable appetite for your photos. Thanks.


Many thanks, DeEtta, for your lovely comment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They really are, Bev!


Thanks so much, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful photos once again Bev. I had one of those hummingbird moths on my flowers and had no idea what it was - now I know. Love the beautiful colors of the peacock and the wonderful soft hands you captured of the orangutan.


Thanks so much, Caryn. Yes, you have a hummingbird moth in that photo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good news --- ac fixed and for the first time since 6/22 was able to sleep in my bed. What with visitors, illness and then heat it has been a wild period. I love a little bit of excitement, but now maybe I'm ready for hum-drum typical...... Got the first batch of root beer sherbet done yesterday - yum. Have the first batch of the mixed berry going right now. Mix tastes good, can hardly wait. And I'm working on an edging for another crochet baby blanket. Should have that done by tomorrow -- maybe pictures then.


Yay, for AC!!! I'd love a little taste of the root beer sherbet. Wow, sounds heavenly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Fantastic pictures, Bev.....as usual ????????


Thanks so much, Barbara.  So sorry to hear of your sick grandson. It's just nasty to be sick on vacation.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's always a surprise when I look at maps of US or Australia where two places look quite close, then when you work out the scale they are many hours drive. It also works here on the small islands, as if you live at the far end people think you have to travel such a long way (maybe 3-5 miles) when I used to travel over 30 miles each way to work in England! It's all relative.
> 
> Love the zoo photos. And the hummingbird hawk moth ones. I've seen them occasionally, but we don't get real hummingbirds here, though I've seen them when I was in California, and BC. We were in Alderney this weekend and had a canary flying up and down the back lane, and for some time it came into the house through an open window. I put out some muesli and some water and the canary stayed around for ages but wouldn't let me catch her. Later I saw a FaceTime post saying it had been seen at a wedding held just up the road! And also learnt that it had returned home the next day!


Thanks so much, TNS.  Lovely picture of your unexpected visitor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Nice of you t pick up the next thread, DeEtta. Why don't I do the next thread when it is time because I'll be out of the country in September?
> 
> Very nice surprise to see you work posted, although I'm not surprised.
> 
> ...


That sounds great, Barbara- if you start us once DeEtta's next start has reached 90 or so! Where will you be off to, in September?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we have had an interesting trip so far and not in a good way. My grandson started getting sick the second day we were here. We thought it was getting acclimatized to the high elevation here, around 8200' and they live at sea level. Wes has had bad headaches, fever, vomiting, dry heaves, and nasty stomach ache. Last night was really bad with all of the above and hallucinations from a high fever. My son and DIL decided to take him to emergency and they put him on oxygen to help the headache. Tested for strep which was negative. Then, did a chest X-ray to make sure there was no edema. That can occur from altitude sickness. They think it is viral and to treat with ibuprofen. Our GD had a virus like his the week before they came but her's wasn't nearly so bad. I feel so bad for him, sick on vacation. And he was so excited to come. Maybe it will be better in a day or two.


Hoping DGS will be better soon, and able to enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's always a surprise when I look at maps of US or Australia where two places look quite close, then when you work out the scale they are many hours drive. It also works here on the small islands, as if you live at the far end people think you have to travel such a long way (maybe 3-5 miles) when I used to travel over 30 miles each way to work in England! It's all relative.
> 
> Love the zoo photos. And the hummingbird hawk moth ones. I've seen them occasionally, but we don't get real hummingbirds here, though I've seen them when I was in California, and BC. We were in Alderney this weekend and had a canary flying up and down the back lane, and for some time it came into the house through an open window. I put out some muesli and some water and the canary stayed around for ages but wouldn't let me catch her. Later I saw a FaceTime post saying it had been seen at a wedding held just up the road! And also learnt that it had returned home the next day!


(She) is quite an adventurer, glad she made it back home!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am really nervous as a passenger ,regardless of who is driving .I do realise I have probably become overly cautious when driving .I suppose it comes with ageing .


Yes, I have my backseat driver's license as well. I am not sure when I became so skittish being a passenger. I try to keep occupied with something so I don't irritate DH with all my wonderful advice.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, for AC!!! I'd love a little taste of the root beer sherbet. Wow, sounds heavenly.


I am with you, Bev, on liking a little taste of the root beer sherbet! If you are willing to share, Belle, I would request you post your recipe here for those of us who succumb to the power of suggestion.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


Great photos!

Bev - how about this one by Romi Hill? And there are lots of other free ones on Ravelry, of course!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ice-queen


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, for AC!!! I'd love a little taste of the root beer sherbet. Wow, sounds heavenly.


Yoplait has a summer only flavor - root beer float. And it really reminds me of root beer floats I had as a child! Yummmmmm!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> What totally gorgeous scarves!! No suggestions on pricing from me. But they are top of the line and deserve matching prices.


Thanks so much, Jan.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Barbara.  So sorry to hear of your sick grandson. It's just nasty to be sick on vacation.


Thanks, Bev. He seems to be improving and ate some blueberry pancakes that stayed down. ???? I'm in the condo now with him while the rest of the family is at the pool.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds great, Barbara- if you start us once DeEtta's next start has reached 90 or so! Where will you be off to, in September?


We are taking a Viking cruise from Amsterdam to Basel, Switzerland then spending a few days in Switzerland at the end of the cruise. If Jerry's detached retina had happened later, we would have had to cancel. Would have been sad because our daughter and DIL are going with us.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping DGS will be better soon, and able to enjoy the holiday!


He is starting to feel better. ????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, we have had an interesting trip so far and not in a good way. My grandson started getting sick the second day we were here. We thought it was getting acclimatized to the high elevation here, around 8200' and they live at sea level. Wes has had bad headaches, fever, vomiting, dry heaves, and nasty stomach ache. Last night was really bad with all of the above and hallucinations from a high fever. My son and DIL decided to take him to emergency and they put him on oxygen to help the headache. Tested for strep which was negative. Then, did a chest X-ray to make sure there was no edema. That can occur from altitude sickness. They think it is viral and to treat with ibuprofen. Our GD had a virus like his the week before they came but her's wasn't nearly so bad. I feel so bad for him, sick on vacation. And he was so excited to come. Maybe it will be better in a day or two.


Oh, that is too bad. I hope he recovers soon and can spend some vacation time feeling good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good news --- ac fixed and for the first time since 6/22 was able to sleep in my bed. What with visitors, illness and then heat it has been a wild period. I love a little bit of excitement, but now maybe I'm ready for hum-drum typical...... Got the first batch of root beer sherbet done yesterday - yum. Have the first batch of the mixed berry going right now. Mix tastes good, can hardly wait. And I'm working on an edging for another crochet baby blanket. Should have that done by tomorrow -- maybe pictures then.


Yay for the ac being fixed so fast. Do you need a machine of some kind to make sherbet?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's always a surprise when I look at maps of US or Australia where two places look quite close, then when you work out the scale they are many hours drive. It also works here on the small islands, as if you live at the far end people think you have to travel such a long way (maybe 3-5 miles) when I used to travel over 30 miles each way to work in England! It's all relative.
> 
> Love the zoo photos. And the hummingbird hawk moth ones. I've seen them occasionally, but we don't get real hummingbirds here, though I've seen them when I was in California, and BC. We were in Alderney this weekend and had a canary flying up and down the back lane, and for some time it came into the house through an open window. I put out some muesli and some water and the canary stayed around for ages but wouldn't let me catch her. Later I saw a FaceTime post saying it had been seen at a wedding held just up the road! And also learnt that it had returned home the next day!


What a pretty bird.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your July segment is very lovely. I am way behind so it is good to see your progress.


Thank you Jan.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Bev - how about this one by Romi Hill? And there are lots of other free ones on Ravelry, of course!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ice-queen


Thanks, Del. I have that one in my library. It's so delicate and gorgeous. I have my goto mobius cowl pattern. With the Baby alpaca it is so soft and warm. 

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bulky-mobius-cowl

and a matching headband

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-leaf-headband

I found two skeins of bulky baby alpaca a gorgeous maroon color. They were on close out-$7.99 a skein. I make the headband first and then use the rest of the skeins to make a wider mobius cowl with minimal waste.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. Yes, you have a hummingbird moth in that photo.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We are taking a Viking cruise from Amsterdam to Basel, Switzerland then spending a few days in Switzerland at the end of the cruise. If Jerry's detached retina had happened later, we would have had to cancel. Would have been sad because our daughter and DIL are going with us.


Sounds like a wonderful trip. I am sure your GS will be happy, happy, happy when he feels better.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Bev - how about this one by Romi Hill? And there are lots of other free ones on Ravelry, of course!
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ice-queen


Thanks Del. I really like this and I have 1 skein of kid mohair that will be perfect!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are taking a Viking cruise from Amsterdam to Basel, Switzerland then spending a few days in Switzerland at the end of the cruise. If Jerry's detached retina had happened later, we would have had to cancel. Would have been sad because our daughter and DIL are going with us.


Sounds like a great trip! Glad it is all working out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Del. I have that one in my library. It's so delicate and gorgeous. I have my goto mobius cowl pattern. With the Baby alpaca it is so soft and warm.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bulky-mobius-cowl
> 
> ...


I seem to already have these in my library 
Nice buy on the yarn!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara, I do hope yourGS is soon up o enjoying his holiday .It is awfulmseeing children ill,I wish myself sick rather than them .Switzerland is stunning.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have great news... I had to update Mozilla Firefox browser on this device and had to sacrifice my Google translate app.

Now I can tap on the links y'all provide and don't have to multi-browser the entry to get the free download items. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I have great news... I had to update Mozilla Firefox browser on this device and had to sacrifice my Google translate app.
> 
> Now I can tap on the links y'all provide and don't have to multi-browser the entry to get the free download items. :sm23: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I seem to already have these in my library
> Nice buy on the yarn!


Thanks, www.yarn.com always has alpaca on sale this time of year.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh, that is too bad. I hope he recovers soon and can spend some vacation time feeling good.


Thanks, Caryn. I hope we have turned the corner, he's sitting next to me playing a video game.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have great news... I had to update Mozilla Firefox browser on this device and had to sacrifice my Google translate app.
> 
> Now I can tap on the links y'all provide and don't have to multi-browser the entry to get the free download items. :sm23: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara, I do hope yourGS is soon up o enjoying his holiday .It is awfulmseeing children ill,I wish myself sick rather than them .Switzerland is stunning.


I agree, I would rather it be me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a great trip! Glad it is all working out.


????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- so as not to get anyone's hopes up (falsely), I really don't have a topic in mind other than just a continuation of our conversational thread. It seems that recently, I'm being pulled in many directions; unfortunately, none of them are toward knitting. But I don't want to lose the connection all off us have through the Lace Party -- it is just too important a part of my life. Having friends around the world is a true luxury.
> 
> And speaking of a bubble of false pride -- I had an interesting thing happen to me this morning. I did a general search on the internet for "Herbert Niebling." I already belong to the Ravelry group for him and have a number of publications of his works, but was just curious. I use Google Plus and when I issued the search command, one of the results was a string of photos of his work. And SURPRISE, SURPRISE, the fourth photo in the list, was a picture I had posted on KP of a Marianne Kinzel design that I knitted many years ago. I was so surprised to see my own work in the line up!!! Not to mention somewhat irritated that it should pop up under a search for Niebling. Nice to be confused as belonging to that august body of work, but also irritating to once again be reminded that the information found on the internet MUST be taken with a large grain of salt. So I'll preen for a minute or two and then look in the mirror of reality and resume normal life.


From having seen pictures of your finished projects, I would say your deserve to have it included with his body of work.

But you are correct when you say we must take what we find on the internet with a grain of salt.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> As We previously discussed pricing items I thought some may be interested in this .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk/samples.html


Some lovely items there!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Zoo photos. We went on Sat. It was a lovely day-not oppressively hot. I got tons of pictures, most with cages in front of their faces. So not so many good shots, but enough to make the trip worthwhile.
> 
> I am on the hunt for some bulky alpaca. I lost my mobias cowl last winter. It is so much nicer than a scarf. Gonna see what I can find online.


Love the colors on the feathers!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful photos once again Bev. I had one of those hummingbird moths on my flowers and had no idea what it was - now I know. Love the beautiful colors of the peacock and the wonderful soft hands you captured of the orangutan.


Don't know about the moth, but those flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> another winner!


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yoplait has a summer only flavor - root beer float. And it really reminds me of root beer floats I had as a child! Yummmmmm!


Sigh, am I the only person in the world who does not like the flavor of root beer? Even the smell is nauseating to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Bev. He seems to be improving and ate some blueberry pancakes that stayed down. ???? I'm in the condo now with him while the rest of the family is at the pool.


That is good news. Sounds like he is on the mend.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are taking a Viking cruise from Amsterdam to Basel, Switzerland then spending a few days in Switzerland at the end of the cruise. If Jerry's detached retina had happened later, we would have had to cancel. Would have been sad because our daughter and DIL are going with us.


Sounds wonderful! And it is good you didn't need to cancel your plans.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sigh, am I the only person in the world who does not like the flavor of root beer? Even the smell is nauseating to me.


Sorry I mentioned it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Sorry I mentioned it.


Don't be. We all have things we don't like the fragrance of. Mine just happens to be root beer. DH loves it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sigh, am I the only person in the world who does not like the flavor of root beer? Even the smell is nauseating to me.


No JanetLee. I drink it only once every few years. I've always wondered "what's wrong with me?" and then I discovered there is a great variation in the taste of different root beers and now I've found a couple that I don't mind, but on the whole, its more the idea than the actuality.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, got the baby blanket done. Think I'll wash it later sometime when I'm tending the washer/dryer. In any case, it turned out to be 41" X 36". I used two different balls of yarn, but both the same Bernat Baby Sport. But even at that there was a slight variation between the variegated and the solid white -- the white being a heavier yarn which seems opposite of what I would have expected. In any case, the goal was to use as much of the single ball of green as possible which I managed with 32 grams left. Enough, maybe, for a very small toy. I decided upon the width of the stripes and their progression based on the Fibonacci numbers and think the overall effect is satisfying. Guess I should mention that I used the same stitch as the blanket I did a couple of weeks ago and it is crocheted rather than knit. Now, I better get back to the cowl that I started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sigh, am I the only person in the world who does not like the flavor of root beer? Even the smell is nauseating to me.


Unless the stuff is fresh made (not fermented!) I am not fond of just ANY Root beer. A little dry ice for carbonation and correctly mixed, and fresh root beer is nice. I sympathize with your dislike with the smell as the diet mixtures are NOT good smelling at all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Caryn. I hope we have turned the corner, he's sitting next to me playing a video game.


Good news! I hope you can all enjoy the rest of your trip now.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Del. I have that one in my library. It's so delicate and gorgeous. I have my goto mobius cowl pattern. With the Baby alpaca it is so soft and warm.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bulky-mobius-cowl
> 
> ...


Oooooh---(nice!) :sm02: one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Thanks Del. I really like this and I have 1 skein of kid mohair that will be perfect!


Glad you like it--so did I!!!!! :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Well, got the baby blanket done. Think I'll wash it later sometime when I'm tending the washer/dryer. In any case, it turned out to be 41" X 36". I used two different balls of yarn, but both the same Bernat Baby Sport. But even at that there was a slight variation between the variegated and the solid white -- the white being a heavier yarn which seems opposite of what I would have expected. In any case, the goal was to use as much of the single ball of green as possible which I managed with 32 grams left. Enough, maybe, for a very small toy. I decided upon the width of the stripes and their progression based on the Fibonacci numbers and think the overall effect is satisfying. Guess I should mention that I used the same stitch as the blanket I did a couple of weeks ago and it is crocheted rather than knit. Now, I better get back to the cowl that I started a couple of weeks ago.


It's lovely!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Well, we have had an interesting trip so far and not in a good way. My grandson started getting sick the second day we were here. We thought it was getting acclimatized to the high elevation here, around 8200' and they live at sea level. Wes has had bad headaches, fever, vomiting, dry heaves, and nasty stomach ache. Last night was really bad with all of the above and hallucinations from a high fever. My son and DIL decided to take him to emergency and they put him on oxygen to help the headache. Tested for strep which was negative. Then, did a chest X-ray to make sure there was no edema. That can occur from altitude sickness. They think it is viral and to treat with ibuprofen. Our GD had a virus like his the week before they came but her's wasn't nearly so bad. I feel so bad for him, sick on vacation. And he was so excited to come. Maybe it will be better in a day or two.


Barbara, hope your GS feels better soon and no one else comes down with it. It's always upsetting to get sick on vacation when everyone else is having a good time...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good news! I hope you can all enjoy the rest of your trip now.


We are able to make some plans now. He slept fine last night and got up like a normal little boy. He would object to being called little because he is 12.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara, hope your GS feels better soon and no one else comes down with it. It's always upsetting to get sick on vacation when everyone else is having a good time...


I'm really hoping no one else gets it. I can't imagine having to drive all the way home sick or half sick. But I decided I wouldn't get it!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We are able to make some plans now. He slept fine last night and got up like a normal little boy. He would object to being called little because he is 12.


Good news indeed. Now, hope the family gets to play together and enjoy what's left of your vacation.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Love the colors on the feathers!


Thanks so much, JanetLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Oooooh---(nice!) :sm02: one.


Thanks, Del. It is sooooo warm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, got the baby blanket done. Think I'll wash it later sometime when I'm tending the washer/dryer. In any case, it turned out to be 41" X 36". I used two different balls of yarn, but both the same Bernat Baby Sport. But even at that there was a slight variation between the variegated and the solid white -- the white being a heavier yarn which seems opposite of what I would have expected. In any case, the goal was to use as much of the single ball of green as possible which I managed with 32 grams left. Enough, maybe, for a very small toy. I decided upon the width of the stripes and their progression based on the Fibonacci numbers and think the overall effect is satisfying. Guess I should mention that I used the same stitch as the blanket I did a couple of weeks ago and it is crocheted rather than knit. Now, I better get back to the cowl that I started a couple of weeks ago.


Another lovely blanket, De Etta. Gorgeous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm really hoping no one else gets it. I can't imagine having to drive all the way home sick or half sick. But I decided I wouldn't get it!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, got the baby blanket done. Think I'll wash it later sometime when I'm tending the washer/dryer. In any case, it turned out to be 41" X 36". I used two different balls of yarn, but both the same Bernat Baby Sport. But even at that there was a slight variation between the variegated and the solid white -- the white being a heavier yarn which seems opposite of what I would have expected. In any case, the goal was to use as much of the single ball of green as possible which I managed with 32 grams left. Enough, maybe, for a very small toy. I decided upon the width of the stripes and their progression based on the Fibonacci numbers and think the overall effect is satisfying. Guess I should mention that I used the same stitch as the blanket I did a couple of weeks ago and it is crocheted rather than knit. Now, I better get back to the cowl that I started a couple of weeks ago.


Very nice indeed. I do like the pattern you used also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are able to make some plans now. He slept fine last night and got up like a normal little boy. He would object to being called little because he is 12.


Had to smile, but it is good to know he is feeling much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Another lovely blanket, De Etta. Gorgeous.


Echoing Bev's comment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Had to smile, but it is good to know he is feeling much better.


I remember feeling very grown up at 10!

So glad he is on the mend!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!

I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points. 

The last repeat used over 1 ounce of yarn! Yes, I am keeping track of how much I am using. I started the second hank on this repeat. I have two more. I am hoping to do 7 repeats of Chart B. but time will tell.

Anyway, here it is. The color isn't fantastic, but I am inside in the front room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!
> 
> I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points.
> 
> ...


That is looking so good!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so good!


Thank you, Julie. Some of those rounds are taking me about 50 minutes. Those are the ones with the most to do on them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Julie. Some of those rounds are taking me about 50 minutes. Those are the ones with the most to do on them.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of new play toys... I had to buy another vacuum cleaner because of a clog (or more) due to a messed up hose in the old vacuum cleaner that required bags to capture dirt.

Almost messed up the new baby when I came too near a fabric shawl...had to turn off machine so that the beater bar would reverse. I plan to buy 2 belts for the beater bar and at least one each more of the 2 different filters. Why should I have to stop immediately if it takes awhile to dump the picked up trash anyway? The motor can cool down briefly during dump sessions. :sm24: 

I like my new toy! :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Why am I not surprised?


I know! But they are fun! At least when I am out in the gazebo knitting I do not need to be concerned that someone will hear me talking the pattern to myself! Joe is used to it. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of new play toys... I had to buy another vacuum cleaner because of a clog (or more) due to a messed up hose in the old vacuum cleaner that required bags to capture dirt.
> 
> Almost messed up the new baby when I came too near a fabric shawl...had to turn off machine so that the beater bar would reverse. I plan to buy 2 belts for the beater bar and at least one each more of the 2 different filters. Why should I have to stop immediately if it takes awhile to dump the picked up trash anyway? The motor can cool down briefly during dump sessions. :sm24:
> 
> I like my new toy! :sm23:


I call these dirt suckers so my girl kitty doesn't know what I am talking about. Yes, she knows the word "vacuum" and runs for the closet when I say it. Poor baby.

Enjoy your new toy. :sm01:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!
> 
> I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points.
> 
> ...


Looking really good, a lot of careful work. I must check it out (I so need more patterns in my stash!
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know! But they are fun! At least when I am out in the gazebo knitting I do not need to be concerned that someone will hear me talking the pattern to myself! Joe is used to it. :sm19:


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looking really good, a lot of careful work. I must check it out (I so need more patterns in my stash!
> :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you!

It is from "First Book of Modern Lace Knitting" by Marianne Kinzel. The pattern is "Springtime" and is for an "Afternoon Tea Cloth and Dinner Cloth". Makes a good shawl pattern to me!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. on where your pattern comes from. It’s looking very effective. There’s something satisfying about the detail in it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!
> 
> I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points.
> 
> ...


JanetLee -- looking oh so good!!!! I ended up using 3 48" Addi circs -- 2 to hold the stitches and 1 to work onto. By the end it was taking me a longgggg time to go around even once, but I did love working her pattern. She (Marianne Kinzel) was one of the first to adopt a charting method and that's how I got started. I am overwhelming thankful for her influence. So glad you are working on this one too.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,another wonderful blanket .You are like a knitting machine .
Janet Lee ,you have made a beautiful start ,well more than a start .It is quite something knitting so many stitches per row .The BO will be something else ! 
Barbara ,so pleased to hear the little man is feeling so much better .He can make up for lost time now and I hope all goes well for you all.
Yesterday I was driving for over four hours and despite a good sleep ,am still feeling a bit frazzled ,so plan on doing very little ,nothing new there .Believe me ,old age is very inhibiting .
Oh De Etta in particular but others may be interested ,there is a designer on Rav ,i-vision ,who has some designs based on Niebling patterns .


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> .........Believe me ,old age is very inhibiting ........


But generally better than the alternative! :sm09:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!
> 
> I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points.
> 
> ...


It's beautiful! Look forward to seeing it when it's finished...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I know! But they are fun! At least when I am out in the gazebo knitting I do not need to be concerned that someone will hear me talking the pattern to myself! Joe is used to it. :sm19:


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this : :sm06:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, got the baby blanket done. Think I'll wash it later sometime when I'm tending the washer/dryer. In any case, it turned out to be 41" X 36". I used two different balls of yarn, but both the same Bernat Baby Sport. But even at that there was a slight variation between the variegated and the solid white -- the white being a heavier yarn which seems opposite of what I would have expected. In any case, the goal was to use as much of the single ball of green as possible which I managed with 32 grams left. Enough, maybe, for a very small toy. I decided upon the width of the stripes and their progression based on the Fibonacci numbers and think the overall effect is satisfying. Guess I should mention that I used the same stitch as the blanket I did a couple of weeks ago and it is crocheted rather than knit. Now, I better get back to the cowl that I started a couple of weeks ago.


Another pretty blanket, it looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,another wonderful blanket .You are like a knitting machine .
> Janet Lee ,you have made a beautiful start ,well more than a start .It is quite something knitting so many stitches per row .The BO will be something else !
> Barbara ,so pleased to hear the little man is feeling so much better .He can make up for lost time now and I hope all goes well for you all.
> Yesterday I was driving for over four hours and despite a good sleep ,am still feeling a bit frazzled ,so plan on doing very little ,nothing new there .Believe me ,old age is very inhibiting .
> Oh De Etta in particular but others may be interested ,there is a designer on Rav ,i-vision ,who has some designs based on Niebling patterns .


Ann, what is "rav - i-vision"? Would love to see the work, but don't know where to look. I almost said "go", but I've learned that asking that question can be Loaded. Also, find that after a long drive, I'm tired the next day. I've just come to plan for it. It possible sometimes I extend the trip by a day so that the driving is more spread out and doesn't see to be as fatiguing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good news indeed. Now, hope the family gets to play together and enjoy what's left of your vacation.


It is good news, DeEtta. Yesterday while my son, DIL and granddaughter went on a hike, my grandson and I walked into the village. He still wanted to take it easy. I took him to a Patagonia store and bought him some swimming trunks and a nice long sleeved shirt in a pretty turquoise color. We had a nice time. He is such a nice boy. When we were sitting around after dinner, he suggested we all share why we thought our trip was so great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Had to smile, but it is good to know he is feeling much better.


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember feeling very grown up at 10!
> 
> So glad he is on the mend!


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!
> 
> I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points.
> 
> ...


It is so pretty, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of new play toys... I had to buy another vacuum cleaner because of a clog (or more) due to a messed up hose in the old vacuum cleaner that required bags to capture dirt.
> 
> Almost messed up the new baby when I came too near a fabric shawl...had to turn off machine so that the beater bar would reverse. I plan to buy 2 belts for the beater bar and at least one each more of the 2 different filters. Why should I have to stop immediately if it takes awhile to dump the picked up trash anyway? The motor can cool down briefly during dump sessions. :sm24:
> 
> I like my new toy! :sm23:


Good for you for getting a new vacuum. I hate it when I pull something into the beater bar. What kind did you get?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,another wonderful blanket .You are like a knitting machine .
> Janet Lee ,you have made a beautiful start ,well more than a start .It is quite something knitting so many stitches per row .The BO will be something else !
> Barbara ,so pleased to hear the little man is feeling so much better .He can make up for lost time now and I hope all goes well for you all.
> Yesterday I was driving for over four hours and despite a good sleep ,am still feeling a bit frazzled ,so plan on doing very little ,nothing new there .Believe me ,old age is very inhibiting .
> Oh De Etta in particular but others may be interested ,there is a designer on Rav ,i-vision ,who has some designs based on Niebling patterns .


Thank you for the good wishes, Ann. I think they are going for a short hike later this morning. I'm itching to go to a fairly new yarn shop at a nearby town, about a 15 minute drive from here. Of course I don't need any yarn but when has that been a criteria?

I'm looking for a different way to drive home to avoid the heavy twisting and turning in the mountains. Fortunately, it's only about a 6 1/2 hour drive home.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the info. on where your pattern comes from. It's looking very effective. There's something satisfying about the detail in it.


You are most welcome! I do enjoy being an enabler. ????. There are several lovely patterns in that book.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- looking oh so good!!!! I ended up using 3 48" Addi circs -- 2 to hold the stitches and 1 to work onto. By the end it was taking me a longgggg time to go around even once, but I did love working her pattern. She (Marianne Kinzel) was one of the first to adopt a charting method and that's how I got started. I am overwhelming thankful for her influence. So glad you are working on this one too.


That is probably what I will be doing also. I can only imagine how long the row with all the slip 1 knit 2 tog psso is going to take! The one with seven of them in each repeat. Making sure I do not drop one of those stitches.

Thanks for sharing your project and introducing this one to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,another wonderful blanket .You are like a knitting machine .
> Janet Lee ,you have made a beautiful start ,well more than a start .It is quite something knitting so many stitches per row .The BO will be something else !
> Barbara ,so pleased to hear the little man is feeling so much better .He can make up for lost time now and I hope all goes well for you all.
> Yesterday I was driving for over four hours and despite a good sleep ,am still feeling a bit frazzled ,so plan on doing very little ,nothing new there .Believe me ,old age is very inhibiting .
> Oh De Etta in particular but others may be interested ,there is a designer on Rav ,i-vision ,who has some designs based on Niebling patterns .


Thanks! I imagine it will be done in sections. Just like another one I did several years ago.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's beautiful! Look forward to seeing it when it's finished...


Thank you, Vickie. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this : :sm06:


I also do this when knitting flat. It is fun in reverse.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is so pretty, JanetLee.


Thanks, Barbara. ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Ann, what is "rav - i-vision"? Would love to see the work, but don't know where to look. I almost said "go", but I've learned that asking that question can be Loaded. Also, find that after a long drive, I'm tired the next day. I've just come to plan for it. It possible sometimes I extend the trip by a day so that the driving is more spread out and doesn't see to be as fatiguing.


Hope I'm not stepping in when I shouldn't, but I think Ann means a designer known as i-Vision who is found on Ravelry....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh boy, will not be knitting today and possibly tomorrow. I cut up some chicken breasts for marinating and was washing the knife and board. I always put soap in my hand and running it on the knife on both sides. Today just happened to be that one time when it slipped and gave me a nice cut at the base of my ring finger. Ouch! Took a while to stop bleeding, yes, I keep my knives very sharp! So, not knitting for a couple of days. But, it will be just fine to work on my embroidered quilt blocks! So all is well I guess. Especially since it is supposed to be in the 90s today. Much too warm to be playing with a lap full of wool!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just an update on my current shawl. This is the pattern than DeEtta made and I just had to do! Thanks DeEtta!
> 
> I just finished the fourth repeat of Chart B. Switched over to 48 inch circulars. Joe said I will need a couple more before I am through! I was using Susan Bates Circular, they were good except the M3 would occasionally catch on the join. Yuck. The 48" is by Clover. Bamboo points.
> 
> ...


Wonderful start, JanetLee.  Wow, I hope the slice on your finger is not too deep.

Karen, new sweeper-YAY!!! We love sweepers. What kind??

Barbara, we want pictures of the yarn store. There, it that reason enough to go for a visit?  Sounds like you GS is a keeper.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful start, JanetLee.  Wow, I hope the slice on your finger is not too deep.
> 
> Karen, new sweeper-YAY!!! We love sweepers. What kind??
> 
> Barbara, we want pictures of the yarn store. There, it that reason enough to go for a visit?  Sounds like you GS is a keeper.


He is a keeper, Bev, helps that he is maturing a bit, too. The yarn store wasn't in the area where we were. Since none of the rest of the family is into knitting, I didn't suggest trying to find the store.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh boy, will not be knitting today and possibly tomorrow. I cut up some chicken breasts for marinating and was washing the knife and board. I always put soap in my hand and running it on the knife on both sides. Today just happened to be that one time when it slipped and gave me a nice cut at the base of my ring finger. Ouch! Took a while to stop bleeding, yes, I keep my knives very sharp! So, not knitting for a couple of days. But, it will be just fine to work on my embroidered quilt blocks! So all is well I guess. Especially since it is supposed to be in the 90s today. Much too warm to be playing with a lap full of wool!


Oh, nasty. Hope the cut heals up fast.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wishing for fast healing on your finger, JanetLee and congrats on a great start on your shawl.

Good for you, Karen, on your new vacuum. It is satisfying to start using a new tool isn't it?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hope I'm not stepping in when I shouldn't, but I think Ann means a designer known as i-Vision who is found on Ravelry....


Thanks. I tried a search for I-Vision on Ravelry in the designers and got no results. I would really like to find this person and see what they are doing. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh boy, will not be knitting today and possibly tomorrow. I cut up some chicken breasts for marinating and was washing the knife and board. I always put soap in my hand and running it on the knife on both sides. Today just happened to be that one time when it slipped and gave me a nice cut at the base of my ring finger. Ouch! Took a while to stop bleeding, yes, I keep my knives very sharp! So, not knitting for a couple of days. But, it will be just fine to work on my embroidered quilt blocks! So all is well I guess. Especially since it is supposed to be in the 90s today. Much too warm to be playing with a lap full of wool!


Wouldn't you Just Know!!!! Ouch. I hate that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope I'm not stepping in when I shouldn't, but I think Ann means a designer known as i-Vision who is found on Ravelry....


I looked and could not find one. Maybe the name is not quite all there? Would be interesting to see her work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful start, JanetLee.  Wow, I hope the slice on your finger is not too deep.
> 
> Karen, new sweeper-YAY!!! We love sweepers. What kind??
> 
> Barbara, we want pictures of the yarn store. There, it that reason enough to go for a visit?  Sounds like you GS is a keeper.


Thanks, Bev. Deep enough I don't want to irritate it with yarn, but not so deep as to require stitches. Plus a really bad area to try and put a band aid on.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, nasty. Hope the cut heals up fast.


Thanks, me too. But I did git a bit done on the quilt square. And more tomorrow most likely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Wishing for fast healing on your finger, JanetLee and congrats on a great start on your shawl.
> 
> Good for you, Karen, on your new vacuum. It is satisfying to start using a new tool isn't it?


Thank you, Jan. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wouldn't you Just Know!!!! Ouch. I hate that.


I know! And I had it all set up so today I could start the next repeat. You know, change all the stitch markers! Fun stuff. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Bev. Deep enough I don't want to irritate it with yarn, but not so deep as to require stitches. Plus a really bad area to try and put a band aid on.


Hoping it all heals quickly!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping it all heals quickly!


Thanks. It should as I usually do.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, very lovely baby blanket. It looks so soft and perfect for cuddling into.

Barbara, good news about your grandson. Glad he is feeling better and can have fun on vacation now.

JanetLee, gorgeous progress on your shawl. 

Ann, driving over four hours can make anyone tired and cranky! Hope you were able to rest up by now

JanetLee, hope your finger heals fast.

I am probably the slowest knitter ever. I am still working on my circular gradience shawl - on the last chart. I am also doing clue 3 of Toni’s new shawl pattern. And I am taking time each day during the Tour de France to spin at least a half hour - it is part of a challenge called Tour de Fleece So far, so good.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

We are quickly approaching our page limit, so I started a new Lace Party which can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-553790-1.html#12656735

Please come on over and join in on the conversation. Looking forward to seeing all of you very soon.

PS -- I realize that it is Friday the 13th, but I'm steadfastly ignoring that old witches tale about the risks of such a day!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> It is good news, DeEtta. Yesterday while my son, DIL and granddaughter went on a hike, my grandson and I walked into the village. He still wanted to take it easy. I took him to a Patagonia store and bought him some swimming trunks and a nice long sleeved shirt in a pretty turquoise color. We had a nice time. He is such a nice boy. When we were sitting around after dinner, he suggested we all share why we thought our trip was so great.


What a thoughtful young man :sm17:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Oh boy, will not be knitting today and possibly tomorrow. I cut up some chicken breasts for marinating and was washing the knife and board. I always put soap in my hand and running it on the knife on both sides. Today just happened to be that one time when it slipped and gave me a nice cut at the base of my ring finger. Ouch! Took a while to stop bleeding, yes, I keep my knives very sharp! So, not knitting for a couple of days. But, it will be just fine to work on my embroidered quilt blocks! So all is well I guess. Especially since it is supposed to be in the 90s today. Much too warm to be playing with a lap full of wool!


Ouch!!! I'm a klutz with knives so DH tends to use the big knives :sm12:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> What a thoughtful young man :sm17:


Thank you, Vickie. He is, but he is all boy too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> We are quickly approaching our page limit, so I started a new Lace Party which can be found at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-553790-1.html#12656735
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new start.

I am not bothered by Friday the 13th. Just another day to me! :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Ouch!!! I'm a klutz with knives so DH tends to use the big knives :sm12:


Around here it is whomever is fixing the meal. Joe happens to be an excellent cook!

I just need to remember not to flex my fingers back like I usually do. That opens it right back up. :sm26:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, very lovely baby blanket. It looks so soft and perfect for cuddling into.
> 
> Barbara, good news about your grandson. Glad he is feeling better and can have fun on vacation now.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Bev. Deep enough I don't want to irritate it with yarn, but not so deep as to require stitches. Plus a really bad area to try and put a band aid on.


Wow! That's no fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! That's no fun.


So true. Don't know how many times I have gone to pick up some knitting and had to put it back. Still sore, but it was a _sharp_ knife!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just saying "Hi!" and now going back to p86 to catch up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Just saying "Hi!" and now going back to p86 to catch up.


Hi, Linda!! Good to see you. We are into the next LP.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Will go to the new party in a moment but while these are on my mind:- nice blanket DeEtta and I'm glad you are back to your usual self; beautiful shawl in the making, Janet Lee and I hope your finger heels quickly; lovely zoo photos, Bev; and enjoy you vacuum, Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Will go to the new party in a moment but while these are on my mind:- nice blanket DeEtta and I'm glad you are back to your usual self; beautiful shawl in the making, Janet Lee and I hope your finger heels quickly; lovely zoo photos, Bev; and enjoy you vacuum, Karen.


Thanks, Linda


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Will go to the new party in a moment but while these are on my mind:- nice blanket DeEtta and I'm glad you are back to your usual self; beautiful shawl in the making, Janet Lee and I hope your finger heels quickly; lovely zoo photos, Bev; and enjoy you vacuum, Karen.


Thanks, Linda. The finger is doing well but now I have a bee sting on my left forearm that is swollen and very painful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Linda. The finger is doing well but now I have a bee sting on my left forearm that is swollen and very painful.


Oh dear, you have been in the wars!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, you have been in the wars!


True, but all is healing. Thank goodness! The sting itches like you wouldn't believe. I just run my fingers lightly over the skin. It is still swollen and very hot, but doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> True, but all is healing. Thank goodness! The sting itches like you wouldn't believe. I just run my fingers lightly over the skin. It is still swollen and very hot, but doesn't hurt as much.


I am quite allergic to Bee sting- so I do sympathise, glad it is improving!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> True, but all is healing. Thank goodness! The sting itches like you wouldn't believe. I just run my fingers lightly over the skin. It is still swollen and very hot, but doesn't hurt as much.


Glad it is healing. Itching can be frustrating.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Julie and Bev. Not as bad today, plus most of the swelling is gone. Just a little itching, easy enough to ignore finally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Julie and Bev. Not as bad today, plus most of the swelling is gone. Just a little itching, easy enough to ignore finally.


Glad to hear that, JanetLee!


----------

